# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Minne metroa voisi jatkaa?

## 339-DF

On jotenkin surullista lukea, miten HKL:n suunnittelujohtajan tehtävistä viime vuonna eläkkeelle jäänyt Seppo Vepsäläinen edelleen tekee työtä samassa yksikössä, nyt konsultin nimikkeen ja oman toiminimen alla, ja jatkaa pakkomielteenomaisesti metron piirtelyä. Viimeisin idea oli Laajasalon köysiradan siirto maan alle "minimetroksi", joka edellyttäisi matkustajilta vaihtoa molemmissa päissä. Ilmeisesti kovassa kiireessä tehdyssä, netissä jaossa olevassa paperissa on muutama perustavaa laatua oleva virhe ja ilmeisesti pari tahatonta tai tahallista unohdustakin. Silti Laajasalon-metroa, miniäkään, ei saatu edes paperilla ratikkaa paremmaksi.

Tämän pohjustuksen jälkeen olisi nyt mielenkiintoista keskustella siitä, mihin metroa oikeastaan voisi Helsingin seudulla jatkaa vai voiko jatkaa yhtään mihinkään?

Itse näkisin, että Vuosaaressa linjaa voisi jatkaa aseman verran eteenpäin satamaan.

Rakentaisin myös Leppäsuolle Kampin kääntöraiteiston päähän aseman. Mechelininkadun ja Perhonkadun kulmassa asema ei olisi liian lähellä Kampin asemaa, kun ollaan kuitenkin tiiviissä kantakaupungissa. Alueella on, ja sinne tulee lisää, kantakaupungin tiivistä kerrostaloasutusta.

Kolmas laajenemissuunta olisi sitten Sipoo siinä vaiheessa, kun Helsinki siellä uusia lähiöitä rakentaa. Massiivinen metromme ei oikein sinne sovi, mutta maanpäällisenä suhteellisen neitseelliseen maastoon rakennettuna sen kustannukset ehkä jäävät siedettäviksi.

Kivikaupungin alueella metro ei oikein tunnu tarpeelliselta. Pisara korvaa Töölön ja Pasilan metron tehokkaasti, Munkkisaaren metroasema on aivan väärässä paikassa jotta siitä olisi kenellekään iloa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tämän pohjustuksen jälkeen olisi nyt mielenkiintoista keskustella siitä, mihin metroa oikeastaan voisi Helsingin seudulla jatkaa vai voiko jatkaa yhtään mihinkään?


Minusta nykyistä metroa ei voi järkevästi jatkaa mihinkään muualle kuin Vuosaaren satamaan. Jotta sitä kannattaisi jonnekin jatkaa, se pitää ensin muuttaa sellaiseksi, että se tarjoaa jotain etua muihin liikennemuotoihin nähden. Lähinnä moottoritietä ajaviin busseihin.

Helsingin metron konsepti nimittäin on pielessä. Siinä on yhdistetty rautateiden jäykkä geometria ja perinteisten metrojen hidas nopeus. VR:n lähijunaliikenteessä on käytännössä sama geometria, mutta junat kulkevat sentään kovempaa kuin bussit. Ja miksi eivät kulkisi, kun ratageometria sen sallii.

Keskusta-alueella ratageometria johtaa syviin asemiin niin, että pinnalle pääsyyn kuluu 2-3 minuuttia. Siinä on vaikea olla kilpailukykyinen pintaliikenteen kanssa, jopa meidän olosuhteissa, vaikka busseille ei ole etuuksia.

Metron jatkamisessa pitäisikin ensi valita, kumpaan suuntaan konsepti korjataan nykyisestä. Nostetaanko junien nopeus tasolle 120 km/h ja adoptoidaan lähijunaverkon asemaväli 3 km, joka on liityntäliikenneperiaatteelle täysin riittävä tiheys? Silloin linjanopeus voi olla 74 km/h kun 1,5 km asemavälillä se jää 54 km/h:iin. Tai 80 km/h huippu ja 3 km asemaväli jättävät linjanopeuden 60 km/h:iin.

Jos taas halutaan pysyä nykyisessä huipussa eli lähempänä raitioteiden huippunopeutta, pitää siirtyä myös sitä vastaavaan ratageometriaan ja nykyistä lyhyempään vaunun jäykkään pituuteen. Se, mikä sitten linjanopeudessa menetetään, voitetaan saavutettavuudessa ja liitynnän välttämisessä.

Nykyisellään esim. jatko Sipooseen on matka-ajan kannalta toivotonta. Jos sähköjunat kulkisivat Nikkilään asti, sieltä pääsisi yhtä nopeasti keskustaan kuin Sipoosta metrolla.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Helsingin metron konsepti nimittäin on pielessä. Siinä on yhdistetty rautateiden jäykkä geometria ja perinteisten metrojen hidas nopeus.


Miksikäs näin on tehty? Olen itsekin ihmetellyt, kun metro tuntuu menevän niin hitaasti Itäväylän varressa verrattuna pääradan juniin. Helpointa tuntuisi olevan vähentää pysähdyksiä, Siilitien, Kulosaaren, Myllypuron ja Puotilan voisi ainakin poistaa, koska ne on helposti korvattavissa liitynnällä. Mitä tapahtuisi jos metroa alettaisiin ajaa nykyisellä rataverkolla lähijunien nopeudella?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mitä tapahtuisi jos metroa alettaisiin ajaa nykyisellä rataverkolla lähijunien nopeudella?


Ei onnistu. Tunnelit on liian ahtaat ja vaunut kulkevat vain 70 km/h. Kuka fiksu tuonkin on sitten päättänyt  :Smile:

----------


## kemkim

> Ei onnistu. Tunnelit on liian ahtaat ja vaunut kulkevat vain 70 km/h. Kuka fiksu tuonkin on sitten päättänyt


Hmm. Tuo metrorata voitaisiin muuttaa sellaiseksi, että sillä voisi ajaa lähijunilla ja karsia pysähdyksiä tarpeen mukaan. Näin metrosta olisi enemmän hyötyä. Itä-Helsingistä voitaisiin vetää junarata tuonne Koillis-Helsingin-Tikkurilan seudulle esim. Kontula-Jakomäki-Hakunila-Tikkurila ja ajaa osa junista sitä kautta, poikittaisliikenteenä. En tosin tiedä, olisiko järkevää käyttää näitä raskaita lähijunia, vaan kokeilla jotain kevyempää ja joustavampaa, pikaratikan mallista.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ei se metro nyt niin hirveän hidas ole...  :Smile: 

Keskusta - Itäkeskus ottaa 14 - 15 min. VR-LähiJunalla A-junalla menee täsmälleen yhtä pitkällä matkalla Hki - Leppävaara 17...18 min. Göteborgin ratikoilla tuon pituinen matka ottaa 18 min (Angered) - 33 min (Saltholmen) etuuksista ja pysäkkitiheyksistä riippuen. Angeredin "superratikkakin" on todellisuudessa hidas eivätkä läheskään kaikki pysäkit ole edes lähellä asutusta. Pysäkkejä on itse asiassa erittäin vähän, kaupungin päässä ei lainkaan (paitsi rautatieasema tietenkin). Angered C:stä on laajat syöttöjärjestelyt omiin suuntiinsa.

----------


## vristo

> Hmm. Tuo metrorata voitaisiin muuttaa sellaiseksi, että sillä voisi ajaa lähijunilla ja karsia pysähdyksiä tarpeen mukaan. Näin metrosta olisi enemmän hyötyä.


 HKL-SUY:han on juuri ehdottanut tuollaista systeemiä rakennettavaksi Kampista Laajasaloon. Vain kolme asemaa. Eipä olisi turhia pysähdyksiä tosiaankaan.

Minusta metron hyöty on parhammillaan silloin kun asemia on tiheästi ja sellaisilla paikoilla, jossa ne palvelevat mahdollisimman monia. Mainitsemasi asemien karsimiset kyllä huonontaisivat palvelua rutkasti. Ja niinkuin Rattivaunukin esitti metro on nopea Helsingissäkin. 

Metron jatko olisi luonnollisimmillaan juuri Vuosaaren satamaan, Sipooseen, lännessä taas Kivenlahteen ja ehkäpä Kauklahteen saakka, jolloin saataisiin yhteys lähijunaan. Kalusto olisi nykyistä joustavampaa ja ilmajohtovirroituskin mahdollista. Nykyiset lähijunat olisi syytä mieltää osaksi metroa (vaikka erilaisella kalustolla ajetaankin) ja sen myötä toteutetaan Kehä-rata sekä Pisaralenkki. 

Aiottu Laajasalo-Kamppi-Pasila-Viikki (Maunula)-metro puolestaan toteutettaisiin raitiovaunupohjaisena, mutta mahdollisimman laajoja etuuksia käyttäen. En sulje pois edes tunneliosuutta aivan ydinkeskustassa tai sitten sektorin Aleksi-Mansku täytyy muuttua aika radikaalisti. Nykyään ratikka hidastuu aivan liikaa muun liikenteen vuoksi, mutta myös toiset raitiolinjat hidastavat sitä. Joku uusi nopeampi väylä pitäisi keksiä.

Ensin täytyy tietää metron automaation toteutuminen. Tämä ratkaisee mielestäni aika monta asiaa.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Ensin täytyy tietää metron automaation toteutuminen. Tämä ratkaisee mielestäni aika monta asiaa.


Eikös se jo ole päätetty Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa? Ajatellaan, että lähijunat ajaisivat metroa, olisi tunneleihin suurennus pakko tehdä, jos edes nykyiset metrot eivät pysty niissä tarpeeksi lujaa ajamaan. Mielestäni se pitäisi tehdä muutenkin. Viikoksi koko liikenne poikki, ja busseilla se aika. Sinä aikana kaikki tunnelit suurennettaisiin.

----------


## vristo

> Eikös se jo ole päätetty Helsingin kaupunginvaltuustossa?


 Eihän kaupunginvaltuusto sitä hanki, se vain päätti valtuuttaa HKL:n tilaamaan sellaisen järjestelmän hintaan 70 miljoonaa euroa. Mutta odotetaas kun nähdään pysyykö tämä projekti budjetissaan. No, valmistajien tarjoustuloksia odotellessa...




> Ajatellaan, että lähijunat ajaisivat metroa, olisi tunneleihin suurennus pakko tehdä, jos edes nykyiset metrot eivät pysty niissä tarpeeksi lujaa ajamaan. Mielestäni se pitäisi tehdä muutenkin. Viikoksi koko liikenne poikki, ja busseilla se aika. Sinä aikana kaikki tunnelit suurennettaisiin.


 Ai tuollainenko toteutuisi viikkossa? Tunneli vaan suuremmaksi ja sitten kovempaa? Esimerkiksi metron lähivuosien siltaremontit ottavat yleensä koko kesän poikkeusliikenteineen. Kalasataman metroasemaa rakennettiin toista vuotta. Nämä vain mittasuhteina. Asemien välit ovat Helsingin metrossa nykyiselläänkin 1-2 minuuttia, joten en ainakaan minä näe tarvetta suurempiin nopeuksiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse näkisin, että Vuosaaressa linjaa voisi jatkaa aseman verran eteenpäin satamaan.


Niin minunkin mielestäni




> Kolmas laajenemissuunta olisi sitten Sipoo siinä vaiheessa, kun Helsinki siellä uusia lähiöitä rakentaa. Massiivinen metromme ei oikein sinne sovi, mutta maanpäällisenä suhteellisen neitseelliseen maastoon rakennettuna sen kustannukset ehkä jäävät siedettäviksi.


Samaa mieltä




> Kivikaupungin alueella metro ei oikein tunnu tarpeelliselta. Pisara korvaa Töölön ja Pasilan metron tehokkaasti, Munkkisaaren metroasema on aivan väärässä paikassa jotta siitä olisi kenellekään iloa.


Samaa mieltä, jos Pisara rakennetaan. Mutta jos sitä ei rakenneta, niin kannatan Keskustan-Pasilan-Viikin metroa.

Kaukana tulevaisuudessa häämöttää myös ajatus kehäykköstä pitkin kulkevasta nopeasta kehämetrosta. Ei ihan kirjaimellisesti kehää pitkin, mutta sillä etäisyydellä keskustasta, niin että se kulkee Tapiolasta, Leppävaaran, Kannelmäen, Malmin ja Myllypuron kautta Itäkeskukseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin metron konsepti nimittäin on pielessä. Siinä on yhdistetty rautateiden jäykkä geometria ja perinteisten metrojen hidas nopeus. VR:n lähijunaliikenteessä on käytännössä sama geometria, mutta junat kulkevat sentään kovempaa kuin bussit. Ja miksi eivät kulkisi, kun ratageometria sen sallii.





> Ei se metro nyt niin hirveän hidas ole... 
> 
> Keskusta - Itäkeskus ottaa 14 - 15 min. VR-LähiJunalla A-junalla menee täsmälleen yhtä pitkällä matkalla Hki - Leppävaara 17...18 min.


Yhdyn Rattivaunun kantaan. Lähijuna on metroa nopeampi vain niillä linjoilla jotka eivät pysähdy kaikilla asemilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Samaa mieltä, jos Pisara rakennetaan. Mutta jos sitä ei rakenneta, niin kannatan Keskustan-Pasilan-Viikin metroa.


 Jos Pisara haudataan lopullisesti, niin tämä voisi olla varteenotettava vaihtoehto silloin. Mutta sitten Santahaminakin asuinkäyttöön ja metro sinne saakka. Elänköhän minä vielä silloin?




> Kaukana tulevaisuudessa häämöttää myös ajatus kehäykköstä pitkin kulkevasta nopeasta kehämetrosta. Ei ihan kirjaimellisesti kehää pitkin, mutta sillä etäisyydellä keskustasta, niin että se kulkee Tapiolasta, Leppävaaran, Kannelmäen, Malmin ja Myllypuron kautta Itäkeskukseen.


 Voisikos raide-Jokeri olla jopa metro? Tosin sehän onkin mielestäni: matalalattia-metro.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Miksikäs näin on tehty? (_...Siinä on yhdistetty rautateiden jäykkä geometria ja perinteisten metrojen hidas nopeus._)


Selitykseni on, että se oli 1960-luvulla ajan henki. Ajateltiin, että isompi on aina kaikessa parempi. Ja autoilun suosion kasvaessa kuviteltiin, että joukkoliikenteessä pitää matkia moottoritiefilosofiaa. Iso metro = moottoritie, liityntäterminaali = motarin liittymä, liityntäbussit = kokoojakatujen liikenne.

Ei silloin ollut sitä kokemusta ja tietoa joka meillä on nyt. Kuten kokemusta siitä, ettei tuo ajattelu auttanut joukkoliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Keskusta - Itäkeskus ottaa 14 - 15 min. VR-LähiJunalla A-junalla menee täsmälleen yhtä pitkällä matkalla Hki - Leppävaara 17...18 min.


Rautatieasema - Mellunmäki metrolla 20 min, 15,2 km. Keskinopeus 45,6 km/h.
Rautatieasema - Kerava junalla 21 min, 28,6 km. Keskinopeus 81,7 km/h.

On tuo juna aika lailla nopeampi kuin metro, kun metron liikenteessä sallittu nopeus on 80 km/h ja junalla keskinpeus on yli sen.

Metrolla on 10 välipysähdystä, junalla 2. Ja siinähän se junan etu onkin. Niillä, joilla on pitkä matka, on tilaisuus valita nopea yhteys ohi tarpeettomien pysähdysten.

Kirjoitin, että Nikkilästä pääsee yhtä nopeasti Hesaan junalla kuin Etelä-Sipoosta metrolla. Juuri tämän vuoksi, vaikka matka on noin 14 km. pidempi. Kerava on yhtä kaukana Helsingistä kuin Mellunmäki. Arvatkaa, miksi Kerava on suosittu Hesan asumalähiö?

Metro on ideana syntynyt nopeaksi liikennevälineeksi tiiviisti rakennetuissa kaupunkikeskustoissa, joissa kadut ovat täynnä. Siihen tarkoitukseen metroja rakennettiin niiden kulta-aikana, 1900-luvun alussa. Meillä tämä asia on ymmärretty väärin, ja keskustaliikenteeseen tarkoitettua välinettä yritetään käyttää esikaupunkiliikenteeseen.

Mutta mihinkäs muuhun sitä voisikaan käyttää, kun se ei mahdu keskustaliikenteeseen liian suuren kaarresäteensä vuoksi.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kirjoitin, että Nikkilästä pääsee yhtä nopeasti Hesaan junalla kuin Etelä-Sipoosta metrolla. Juuri tämän vuoksi, vaikka matka on noin 14 km. pidempi. Kerava on yhtä kaukana Helsingistä kuin Mellunmäki. Arvatkaa, miksi Kerava on suosittu Hesan asumalähiö?


On kuitenkin huomattava ero metron ja Keravan junien vuorovälillä. Metro kulkee vähintään joka 10 minuutti.  21 minuutissa kulkevia junia kulkee Keravan ja Helsingin välillä taas 30 minuutin välien. Suurin osa junista tarvitsee matkaan 33-47 minuuttia, ja ne kulkevat 20-30 minuutin välein.  Jos Nikkilään joskus aletaan ajaa junilla, niin vuorovälistä on turha odottaa yhtä tuntia tiheämpää, ja että matka kestäisi alle 45 minuuttia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Yhdyn Rattivaunun kantaan. Lähijuna on metroa nopeampi vain niillä linjoilla jotka eivät pysähdy kaikilla asemilla.


Aivan oikein, näin juuri. Nopean ryhmän junat toki ovat sitten oma lukunsa. Esimerkkejä niistä löytyy tuota esilleottamaani 11 - 12 km:n tarkasteluetappia ajatellen hyvinkin läheltä: Y:llä pääsee Helsingin päärautatieaseman ja Leppävaaran väliä taittamaan 11 minuutissa ja E/S/U:lla 12 minuutissa. Ei tarvitse hakea vauhtia Keravalta saakka...  :Wink:  Kerava sinänsä on ihan miellyttävä "kylä", terveisiä vain sinne!

----------


## petteri

> Rautatieasema - Mellunmäki metrolla 20 min, 15,2 km. Keskinopeus 45,6 km/h.
> Rautatieasema - Kerava junalla 21 min, 28,6 km. Keskinopeus 81,7 km/h.
> 
> On tuo juna aika lailla nopeampi kuin metro, kun metron liikenteessä sallittu nopeus on 80 km/h ja junalla keskinpeus on yli sen.
> 
> Metrolla on 10 välipysähdystä, junalla 2. Ja siinähän se junan etu onkin. Niillä, joilla on pitkä matka, on tilaisuus valita nopea yhteys ohi tarpeettomien pysähdysten.



Tuo 82 km/h vaatii muuten oman erillisen radan. R- ja H- junathan käyttävät ns. kaukoliikenneraiteita, joilla ei ole hidasta liikennettä. Tiheämmin pysähtyville lähijunille on sitten ihan oma rata. 

Vähän parempia vertailukohtia:

Rautatieasema - Kerava K-juna 33 min, 28,6 km, 13 pysähdystä. Keskinopeus 52 km/h.
Rautatieasema - Kerava N-juna 36 min, 28,6 km, 16 pysähdystä. Keskinopeus 48 km/h..

Kun juna pysähtyy, joka asemalla se on metron kanssa yhtä nopea. (useat kantakaupungin asemat hidastavat metroa ja parantavat palvelutasoa. )

Jos rakennettaisiin kykyisen metron viereen toinen rata RER-tyyliin, jossa olisi hyvin vähän asemia, se kyllä toimisi ihan R/H-junan nopeudella. (Eihän tuossa järkeä olisi mutta periaatteessa.   Ja sopivalla kalustolla sitä saisi kyllä ajaa vaikka 160 km/h.  :Smile:  )

----------


## Antero Alku

> Aivan oikein, näin juuri. Nopean ryhmän junat toki ovat sitten oma lukunsa.


Vääntyykö tämä niin päin, että metro on parempi kuin junat, kun metrolla ei ole erikseen nopeita yhteyksiä vaan matka-aika on aina ja kaikilla pitkä?

Täällä foorumillakin keskusteltiin jokin aika sitten siitä, että pitäisi saada metroon nopeampia vuoroja. Kun on järjestelmä, jossa sellaiset ovat mahdollisia, niin nyt niitä ei saakaan katsoa sen järjestelmän eduksi.

Meillä vakuutetaan, että kaikkein tärkeintä matkustajille on nopeus ja tiheä vuoroväli. Tämä siis pitää niin kauan, kun metroa voidaan kehua molempien osalta. Mutta sitten kun metro häviää nopeudessa, se ei olekaan enää tärkeätä. Vain vuoroväli.

Joukkoliikennettä ei ole paljon tutkittu, mutta en ole löytänyt tiheän vuorovälin ylivoimaisuudelle juuri muuta puolustusta kuin mielikuva ja se, että ihmisten keksimä liikenne-ennusteohjelma tuottaa parempia tuloksia tiheällä vuorovälillä kuin harvalla - koska ihminen on sen ohjelman sellaiseksi tehnyt.

Keravalta pääsee Helsinkiin nyt 30 min välein 21-25 minuutissa. Jos sinne menisi samanlainen metro kuin Mellunmäkeen, matka kestäisi 38 minuuttia. Mutta mistä mahtaa johtua, etteivät nykyiset näin kauan matkaavat junat kuitenkaan aja metron 4 minuutin vuorovälillä?

Se johtuu samasta syystä kuin se, että 21 minuutin junat eivät aja useammin kuin 30 min vuorovälillä. Vuoroväli on sovitettu kysyntään. Hitaita ja nopeita junia tarjotaan siinä suhteessa, kun niillä on käyttäjiä. Mutta metrossa sellaista ei voi tehdä - siinäkö metro on junia parempi?

Keravalta pääsee Helsinkiin ruuhka-aikaan noin viidellä junalla tunnissa, keskimäärin 12 min välein, ja 2 junaa on nopeata. Nopealla junalla säästää matka-aikaa enemmän kuin on junien keskimääräinen vuoroväli. Helsinkiin menijälle siis ei ole mitään hyötyä hitaiden junien tiheämmästä vuorovälistä, koska perille ei pääse aikaisemmin, vaikka voisi lähteä tiheämmän vuorovälin ansiosta aiemmin.

Jos minä tulkitsen tätä metron puolustajien logiikkaa, niin paras järjestelmä Keravalle olisi heidän mielestään minuutin välein kulkeva ratikka, jolla on 300 metrin välein pysäkkejä, jotta se palvelee mahdollisimman laajasti - kuten hitaat junat, jotka ovat muka parempia kuin nopeat niiden välillä. Arvaan kyllä, ettei tämäkään kelpaa, sillä eihän metroonkaan ole kelvannut sellainen pysäkkiväli, että se palvelisi mahdollisimman laajasti.

Kuten alussa kirjoitin, Hesan metron konsepti on epäonnistunut. Se ei ole nopea, mutta se ei silti palvele laajasti ilman liityntäliikennettä. Ennen kuin sitä kannattaa jatkaa, pitää valita, kumpaa halutaan: nopeutta vai kattavuutta. Nyt ei ole kumpaakaan.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Vääntyykö tämä niin päin, että metro on parempi kuin junat, kun metrolla ei ole erikseen nopeita yhteyksiä vaan matka-aika on aina ja kaikilla pitkä?
> 
> Täällä foorumillakin keskusteltiin jokin aika sitten siitä, että pitäisi saada metroon nopeampia vuoroja. Kun on järjestelmä, jossa sellaiset ovat mahdollisia, niin nyt niitä ei saakaan katsoa sen järjestelmän eduksi.


Noissa nopeissa yhteyksisssähän on vaan kyse siitä kuin monta raidetta milläkin  yhteysvälillä on.

Kun Kerava - Rautatieasema ja Leppävaara- Rautatieasema väleillä on neljä raidetta noilla väleillä voidaan ajaa sekä nopeaa että hidasta paikallisliikennettä tiheällä vuorovälillä. 

Jos metrossa olisi erilliset kaukoliikenneraiteet (vrt. RER), nopeat yhteydet onnistuisivat hyvin. 

Kahden raiteen metrorata vastaa läpäisykyvyltään kahden raiteen kaupunkirataa. Neljän raiteen rata on sitten jo paljon tehokkaampi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Noissa nopeissa yhteyksisssähän on vaan kyse siitä kuin monta raidetta milläkin yhteysvälillä on. ... Jos metrossa olisi erilliset kaukoliikenneraiteet (vrt. RER), nopeat yhteydet onnistuisivat hyvin.


Aivan, mutta kun ei ole. Jos olisi, metro ei olisikaan enää "metro", jonka periaate on toinen kuin juna- ja raitioliikenteellä, jotka molemmat ovat joustavia periaatteeltaan. Tai kuten busseilla, joka myös on hyvin joustava liikennemuoto, jonka suuri ongelma on siinä, ettei kapasiteetti jousta ylöspäin.

Antero

----------


## petteri

> Aivan, mutta kun ei ole. Jos olisi, metro ei olisikaan enää "metro", jonka periaate on toinen kuin juna- ja raitioliikenteellä, jotka molemmat ovat joustavia periaatteeltaan. Tai kuten busseilla, joka myös on hyvin joustava liikennemuoto, jonka suuri ongelma on siinä, ettei kapasiteetti jousta ylöspäin.


Minä en näe mitään merkittävää eroa kaupunkijuna- ja metroliikenteen välillä. Toki junillla ei (vielä) ole tunneleita. Helsingin seudulla kaupunkiratajunat ja metro toimivat ihan samalla periaatteella;.Oma rata, suunnilleen samansuuruinen matkustajakapasiteetti/yksikkö, 4-10 minuutin vuoroväli, suunnilleen sama nopeus sekä asemaväli.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mennäänpä itse asiaan välillä...




> ...olisi nyt mielenkiintoista keskustella siitä, mihin metroa oikeastaan voisi Helsingin seudulla jatkaa.. ?
> Itse näkisin, että Vuosaaressa linjaa voisi jatkaa aseman verran eteenpäin satamaan.


Järkevä idea periaatetasolla.



> Rakentaisin myös Leppäsuolle Kampin kääntöraiteiston päähän aseman. Mechelininkadun ja Perhonkadun kulmassa asema ei olisi liian lähellä Kampin asemaa, kun ollaan kuitenkin tiiviissä kantakaupungissa. Alueella on, ja sinne tulee lisää, kantakaupungin tiivistä kerrostaloasutusta.


Mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Jos Töölön metro PISARAn myötä jää pysyvästi toteutumatta, tuollainen pikkuhaara olisi teoriassa mahdollinen.



> Kolmas laajenemissuunta olisi sitten Sipoo siinä vaiheessa, kun Helsinki siellä uusia lähiöitä rakentaa. Massiivinen metromme ei oikein sinne sovi, mutta maanpäällisenä suhteellisen neitseelliseen maastoon rakennettuna sen kustannukset ehkä jäävät siedettäviksi.


Sipoon metron yksi ongelma on sen pituus. Edellä (muutama viesti ylös päin) tuli hyvin esille, että 20 - 30 km:n matkoilla metro ei ole enää mielekäs väline matka-aikojensa puolesta. Riippuu tietenkin metron asemaväleistä ja sen standardista muutenkin. Itse pidän Tukholman Norsborgin haaraa epäonnistuneena juuri sen pituuden vuoksi. Tosin Tukholmassa Tb2:llakin on vanhemmissa osissa asemaväli tiheämpi kuin Helsingin metrossa keskimäärin. Sipoon jatko-osuudella kannattaisi pidättäytyä harvoissa asemaväleissä, muutoin matka-ajat eivät kyllä olisi houkuttelevia.



> Kivikaupungin alueella metro ei oikein tunnu tarpeelliselta. Pisara korvaa Töölön ja Pasilan metron tehokkaasti, Munkkisaaren metroasema on aivan väärässä paikassa jotta siitä olisi kenellekään iloa.


Helsingin metrokonsepti ei ole kovin ideaali "jokapaikan palvelijana" kantakaupungin niemialueella. Kivikaupungin puolelta uusia asemapaikkoja ei helpolla löydy. Santahamina - Laajasalo - Katajanokka - Kamppi - Töölö - Meilahti - Pasila -peruslinjaus voisi muutaman kivikaupunkiaseman tuoda, mutta muitakin vaihtoehtoja tuolle linjaukselle on esitetty (Laajasalon päässä raitiotie, Töölön puolella PISARA).

Metrot, aivan kuten muutkin raideyhteydet, saadaan aikaan vain rakentamalle ne. Aina voi käydä keskusteluja, mitä kannattaa rakentaa ja minne. Kysymys on suurista yhdyskuntataloudellisista ja -poliittisista päätöksistä. Isojen poikien halutessa esim. metron jonnekin he yleensä rakennuttavat sen. Länsimetro-hanke on esimerkki tästä ja nyt projekti on päällä. Myös Kehärata-hanke on käynnissä ja on hieman Länsimetroa edellä. Ei kestäne kauan, kun katerpillarit käynnistyvät Vantaalla.

----------


## Miska

> Keravalta pääsee Helsinkiin ruuhka-aikaan noin viidellä junalla tunnissa, keskimäärin 12 min välein, ja 2 junaa on nopeata. Nopealla junalla säästää matka-aikaa enemmän kuin on junien keskimääräinen vuoroväli. Helsinkiin menijälle siis ei ole mitään hyötyä hitaiden junien tiheämmästä vuorovälistä, koska perille ei pääse aikaisemmin, vaikka voisi lähteä tiheämmän vuorovälin ansiosta aiemmin.


Kyllä niitä junia sentään vähän useammin kulkee ruuhka-aikoina. K-juna menee kuudesti tunnissa, H, R ja Z kukin kerran tunnissa. Nopeiden junien vuoroväli ei kuitenkaan ole tasainen 20 min. Esimerkiksi klo 7:00 - 8:00 nopeita junia lähtee 17 49 59. K-junia sentään menee 05 15 25 35 45 55. Eli 7:30 matkaan lähtevän ei kyllä kannata jäädä odottelemaan lähes 20 minuutiksi seuraavaa nopeaa junaa...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä en näe mitään merkittävää eroa kaupunkijuna- ja metroliikenteen välillä.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Minun mielestäni järkevä suunta olisikin yhdistää YTV:n lähiliikenne ja HKL:n metro ja yhtenäistää ne teknisesti. Eikä esim. suunnitella Töölöön kahta metrolinjaa, kun lähijunat ja metro eivät nyt ole yhteensopivia. Samalla metron kanssa ymmärrettäisiin, ettei se KORVAA paikallista joukkoliikenettä kuten nyt ajatellaan. Vaan metro TÄYDENTÄÄ sitä silloin, kun tarvitaan nopeutusta pitkiin matkoihin tai kapasiteetti ei riitä.

Touko-kesäkuun vaihteessa ilmestyvässä kirjassani puhun "toisen tason joukkoliikentestä", kun yritän kuvata tätä asiaa. Perustason joukkoliikennettä on se, joka on kävelyetäisyydellä asunnoista ja matkakohteista. Se voi aina olla bussiliikennettä, mutta hyvin usein myös raitiotie. Metrot ja paikallisjunat ovat toisen tason joukkoliikennettä, joka ei voi korvata perustason joukkoliikennettä kuin niille onnekkaille, jotka sattuvat asumaan kävelyetäisyydellä asemasta.

Meikäläisessä kielenkäytössä puhutaan usein siitä, miten raskas raideliikenne tai metro ovat joukkoliikenteen runko. Tämä puhe luo väärän mielikuvan - ehkä tarkoituksella. Runko-sanalla tulee mielikuva siitä, että raskas raideliikenne olisi se joukkoliikenne, jonka varassa koko järjestelmä toimii. Rakennuksen tai vaikka kuorma-auton runko on tällainen, mutta ei joukkoliikenne, ei myöskään puun runko. Joukkoliikenteen runkolinja kuolee pystyyn aivan samalla tavalla kuin puun runko, jos sillä ei ole oksia ja lehtiä - perustason joukkoliikennettä.

Joukkoliikenteen "runko", se välttämätön perusosa jonka varassa joukkoliikenne toimii, on perustason joukkoliikenne, bussit ja ratikat. Ne voivat korvata metrot ja muut raskaat raiteet, mutta busseja ja ratikoita ei metroilla ja junilla korvata.

Vai onko jollain esittää kaupunki, jossa ei ole lainkaan joukkoliikennettä katuverkossa? Pariisi on metroasemien tiheydessä maailman kärkijoukossa, mutta ei sielläkään ole koskaan oltu ilman kadulla toimivaa perustason joukkoliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Käytännössä Pariisin kantakaupungissa metro on kuitenkin tärkein liikkumismuoto. Vaikka eihän Pariisin ja Helsingin metrot ole kovinkaan samanlaisia liikkumisratkaisuja.

Se johtuu siitä, että suurin osa Pariisin metrolinjoista on perusolemukseltaan kadun alle kaivettuja raitiovaunulinjoja. Pysäkkejä on tiheässä ja pysäkit ovat lähellä maanpintaa. Tuollainen ratkaisu voi korvata maanpäällisen joukkoliikenteen lähes kokonaan. Pidempiä matkoja varten on sitten myös RER- ja paikallisjunatyyppisiä ratkaisuja.

Helsingin seudun metro ja kaupunkijunaratkaisut on rakennettu palvelemaan keskipitkiä matkoja. Pariisin metron tapaista liikkumistarvetta täyttävät raitiovaunut ja bussit.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kyllä niitä junia sentään vähän useammin kulkee ruuhka-aikoina.


Olet aivan oikeassa käytännön aikataulujen suhteen. Niitä ei ole laadittu keskimääräisin arvoin, vaan tarkituksenmukaisesti vastaamaan kysyntää.

Tässä tulee esille toinen meillä vallitseva väärinymmärrys (edellinen oli tuo runkoajatus). Eli kuvitelma siitä, että autuus on se, että joukkoliikenne kulkee koko ajan ja mieluiten minuutin välein - koska autollakin voi lähteä milloin vain.

Tosiasiassa ihmisten halut ja tarpeet lähteä eivät ole "milloin vain", vaan tarpeet keskittyvät tiettyihin aikoihin. Siksi meillä ovat ruuhka-ajat, ja ruuhka-aikojen sisällä vilkkaimmat hetket. Ei siitä ole millään työajan joustoilla päästy, että ihmiset edelleen hakeutuvat työpaikoilleen enimmäkseen tasatunneiksi (7, 8 ja 9), ja haluavat sellaisiin joukkoliikenteen vuoroihin, jotka palvelevat perillepääsyn ajankohtaa.

Aivan sama koskee autoilijoita. Heidän päällimmäisin "vapaan lähtöajan" tarve syntyy vain autoilun heikkoudesta eli ruuhkautumisesta. Autoilijalla on aivan sama aikataulu kuin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjälläkin. Se aikatalulu kun ei kummallakaan ole lähtöaika, vaan perilletulon aika.

Niinpä ruuhkaton ja luotettavasti toimiva joukkoliikenne on kaupunkioloissa nopein matkustustapa. Kun haluaa kahdeksaksi töihin, ja matka kestää 25 minuuttia, ei ole väliksi, montako vuoroa menee liian aikaisin ja liian myöhään, ainoastaan se oikeaan aikaan menevä on merkitsevä. Autoilijan ongelma on, ettei hän voi olla varma siitä, kestääkö matka vartin vai kolme varttia. Hän ajattelee auton autuutta sen toivomansa vartin kanssa. Ja ehkä lähteekin "mukavasti" vasta sen jälkeen kun olisi pitänyt mennä joukkoliikenteellä. Mutta selittelee sitten puoli 9 aikaan töissä, miten oli taas niin väärin kun bussit ja ratikat sotkivat liikenteen eikä hän ehtinyt ajoissa töihin.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Joukkoliikennettä ei ole paljon tutkittu, mutta en ole löytänyt tiheän vuorovälin ylivoimaisuudelle juuri muuta puolustusta kuin mielikuva ja se, että ihmisten keksimä liikenne-ennusteohjelma tuottaa parempia tuloksia tiheällä vuorovälillä kuin harvalla - koska ihminen on sen ohjelman sellaiseksi tehnyt.


Vuoroväli ei ole ylivoimainen tekijä, mutta on ihan turha väittää etteikö sillä olisi vaikutusta. Minua ainakin Helsingin paikallisliikenne jurppii eniten silloin, kun olen illalla käynyt jossakin harrastuksissa ja harvojen vuorovälien takia joudun odottamaan bussia niin kauan, että kotona huomaan että olisin ollut nopeammin perillä kävelemällä.




> Se johtuu samasta syystä kuin se, että 21 minuutin junat eivät aja useammin kuin 30 min vuorovälillä. Vuoroväli on sovitettu kysyntään. Hitaita ja nopeita junia tarjotaan siinä suhteessa, kun niillä on käyttäjiä.


Mielenkiintoista kuulla, että mielestäsi VR toimii aivan oikein, kun ajaa paikallisliikennettä vain tasan sen verran, että junat saadaan täyteen. Junia tosin ei ajeta kysynnän suhteessa, koska R- ja H-junat ovat ruuhka-aikaan pidempiä kuin K-junat.

Minä kyllä väittäisin, että pääradalla olisi ruuhka-aikoina kysyntää useammillekin nopeille junille, mutta niitä ei ajeta, koska VR:ää ei kiinnosta eikä ratakapasiteettia ole.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se johtuu siitä, että suurin osa Pariisin metrolinjoista on perusolemukseltaan kadun alle kaivettuja raitiovaunulinjoja.


Tämä on oikea oivallus. Ensimmäiset Pariisin metron vaunut olivatkin 2-akselisia raitiovaunuja. Ja ratoja rakennettiinkin katujen mukaan, vaikka ne tehtiinkin kadun pinnan alle.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Metrot ja paikallisjunat ovat toisen tason joukkoliikennettä, joka ei voi korvata perustason joukkoliikennettä kuin niille onnekkaille, jotka sattuvat asumaan kävelyetäisyydellä asemasta.


Kaavoittamallahan näitä onnekkaita saataisiin lisää. Metroasemien tuntumassa maankäyttöä tulisi tehostaa todella paljon nykyiseen nähden. Kivikaupungin tehokkuus olisi ihan hyvä. Eiköhän tällaisille urbaaneille joukkoliikenneterminaalin lähellä oleville asunnoillekin löytyisi ottajansa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vuoroväli ei ole ylivoimainen tekijä, mutta on ihan turha väittää etteikö sillä olisi vaikutusta.


Tietenkin vuorovälillä on merkitystä, mutta ei niin paljon kuin meillä väitetään. Uskon täkäläisiä väitteitä enemmän kansainväliseen tutkimukseen.




> Mielenkiintoista kuulla, että mielestäsi VR toimii aivan oikein, kun ajaa paikallisliikennettä vain tasan sen verran, että junat saadaan täyteen. Junia tosin ei ajeta kysynnän suhteessa, koska R- ja H-junat ovat ruuhka-aikaan pidempiä kuin K-junat.


En ota kantaa siihen, miten hyvin tai huonosti mm. Keravan tarjonta vastaa kysyntää. Mutta on aivan selvä, ettei kannata tarjota junavuoroja sellaisiin aikoihin, joilla ei ole kysyntää. Ei myöskään kannata valita niitä aikoja, joilla on vähemmän kysyntää, jos ei ole mahdollista ajaa kaikkina haluttuina aikoina.

"Metromainen" tasainen tiheä vuoroväli on minusta ainoastaan liikennesuunnittelijan laiskuutta, joka tulee veronmaksajille kalliiksi. Tietenkin on helpompi olla ottamatta selville, mikä liikenne on tarpeen, jos poliitikot maksavat turhankin tarjonnan. Ja jos poistetaan matkustajilta valinnan mahdollisuus, niin käyttäähän ne miten huonoa palvelua vaan kun ei ole vaihtoehtoa.

Mutta sillä konstilla ei joukkoliikenteen käyttö lisäänny, ja niinhän täällä on käynytkin.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kaavoittamallahan näitä onnekkaita saataisiin lisää. Metroasemien tuntumassa maankäyttöä tulisi tehostaa todella paljon nykyiseen nähden. Kivikaupungin tehokkuus olisi ihan hyvä. Eiköhän tällaisille urbaaneille joukkoliikenneterminaalin lähellä oleville asunnoillekin löytyisi ottajansa.


Helsingissä vaan on ratkaisematon yhtälö tässä asiassa. Helsinki haluaa liittää Sipoon itseensä sen vuoksi, että sinne on tilaa rakentaa omakotitaloja. Ja niiden liikenteen Helsinki haluaa sitten hoitaa metrolla.

Ja kun ehdotetaan täydennysrakentamista, niin mikään ei saa niin paljon vastustusta kuin se. Ihmiset eivät halua ympäristönsä muuttuvan, eivätkä he usko minkäänlaisen muutoksen parantavan ympäristöä.

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta on aivan selvä, ettei kannata tarjota junavuoroja sellaisiin aikoihin, joilla ei ole kysyntää.


Kysynnän määrä on toki suhteellista. VR:n mielestä riittävä kysyntä on se, että junavuoro maksaa kustannuksensa ja tuottaa vielä päälle VR:n tuottovaatimuksen. Yhteiskunnan kannalta tiheämpikin liikenne voisi olla kannattavaa, jos sillä saataisiin pienin lisäkustannuksin (esim. kahden yksikön junan hajottaminen kahtena erillisenä junana ajettavaksi) autoilijoita vaihtamaan junaan.




> "Metromainen" tasainen tiheä vuoroväli on minusta ainoastaan liikennesuunnittelijan laiskuutta, joka tulee veronmaksajille kalliiksi. Tietenkin on helpompi olla ottamatta selville, mikä liikenne on tarpeen, jos poliitikot maksavat turhankin tarjonnan.


Kyllähän HKL:llä tiedetään, milloin kysyntäpiikki on aamuruuhkassa, ja koko ruuhkan tarjonta mitoitetaan sitten tietoisesti sen mukaan. YTV on valinnut mainitsemasi linjan ja monella linjalla ajetaan yksittäisiä lähtöjä aamuruuhkapiikissä, jolloin ruuhkapiikissä vuoroväli on huomattavan lyhyt muihin aikoihin verrattuna. Se ei vaan loppujen lopuksi tule paljoakaan halvemmaksi, koska tiheä vuoroväli houkuttelee matkustajia matkustamaan juuri sen tiheimmän vuorovälin aikaan, jolloin siihen joudutaan lisäämään entisestään kapasiteettia ja ottamaan lisäauto ajoon (ja lisäauton autopäivä maksaakin jo saman verran kuin yhden pidemmän ruuhkavuoron tunti- ja kilometrikustannukset koko päivältä).

----------


## kemkim

> Ja kun ehdotetaan täydennysrakentamista, niin mikään ei saa niin paljon vastustusta kuin se. Ihmiset eivät halua ympäristönsä muuttuvan, eivätkä he usko minkäänlaisen muutoksen parantavan ympäristöä.


Minulla on sellainen mielikuva, että kun asukkaiden kanssa on lähdetty yhdessä faktapohjalta liikkeelle ja keskusteltu ja soviteltu suunnitelmia ottaen myös asukkaiden näkökulmat huomioon, ei valituksia tule paljoakaan. Sen sijaan ylhäältä tulevat suunnitelmat, jossa esimerkiksi alueen keskuspuisto muutetaan kolkon näköisiksi kerrostaloiksi, ja jotka esitetään ainoana mahdollisena vaihtoehtona ilman neuvottelumahdollisuuksia, herättävät voimakasta vastarintaa. Usein on myös niin, että on näitä äänekkäitä änkyröitä näissä asuinalueyhdistyksissä ja he antavat väärän kuvan asukkaiden mielipiteistä. Pitäisi kai kokeilla jotain naapurustokansanäänestystä, jossa kysytään kaikkien asukkaiden mielipidettä jostain asiasta. Näin nämä änkyrät eivät pääsisi niskan päälle.

----------


## kemkim

> tiheä vuoroväli houkuttelee matkustajia matkustamaan juuri sen tiheimmän vuorovälin aikaan


Mitenkäs nyt näin? Eivätkös matkustajat kuitenkin matkusta siihen aikaan kun heillä on tarvetta, eivätkä siten kuin joukkoliikenne on suunniteltu palvelevaksi parhaiten? Sinänsä en kannata tiheämpiä vuorovälejä ruuhka-aikaan, sillä nämä ruuhka-autot seisovat käyttämättöminä ruuhkahuippujen ulkopuolella. Tämä ei ole järkevää toimintaa. Lähes koko kaluston pitäisi olla liikkeellä koko liikennöintiaikana, jolloin kalliit bussit olisivat hyötykäytössä ja kuskeille ei tulisi silpputöitä, pari tuntia aamulla ja pari illalla. Tätä vuorovälien tihentämistä päiväsaikaanhan joku ehdotti tuolla virallisemmissa yhteyksissä, kuljettajien työpäivän näkökulmasta tosin. Metrossa tämä juttu on ratkaistu hyvin, kun kerran kalliit investoinnit on tehty, niin ajetaan sitten tiheällä vuorovälillä koko päivän ajan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Eivätkös matkustajat kuitenkin matkusta siihen aikaan kun heillä on tarvetta, eivätkä siten kuin joukkoliikenne on suunniteltu palvelevaksi parhaiten?


On toki paljon matkustajia, jotka voivat itse vaikuttaa jonkun verran matkustusaikaansa. Aamuruuhkan tapauksessa näitä ovat mm. liukuvaa työaikaa tekevät.




> Lähes koko kaluston pitäisi olla liikkeellä koko liikennöintiaikana, jolloin kalliit bussit olisivat hyötykäytössä ja kuskeille ei tulisi silpputöitä, pari tuntia aamulla ja pari illalla.


Bussiliikenteessä on niin päin, että bussi on halpa verrattuna kuljettajan kustannuksiin. Metroliikenteessä taas on sitten toisin päin.

----------


## kemkim

> On toki paljon matkustajia, jotka voivat itse vaikuttaa jonkun verran matkustusaikaansa. Aamuruuhkan tapauksessa näitä ovat mm. liukuvaa työaikaa tekevät.


Jotenkin ajattelisi, että kun joustoa on, niin nämä ihmiset menisivät itselleen sopivaan aikaan, ja kun kulkuväline tulee aikataulun mukaisena aikana, ei ole väliä mihin aikaan menee. Jos taas aikatauluissa ei pysytä, niin kannattaa varmaan tosiaan mennä siihen aikaan, kun on tihein tarjonta.

----------


## Markku K

> Ei onnistu. Tunnelit on liian ahtaat ja vaunut kulkevat vain 70 km/h. Kuka fiksu tuonkin on sitten päättänyt


Ensisijainen syy on tietysti radan suunniteltua (400m) tiukemmat kaarresäteet. Tai on kai joku ne 300m kaarresäteetkin suunnitellut...  :Biggrin:  
Tunnelin ahatus (louhittu tila) ei sinänsä ole rajoittava tekijä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ensisijainen syy (70 km/h Sn:ään) on tietysti radan suunniteltua (400m) tiukemmat kaarresäteet. Tai on kai joku ne 300m kaarresäteetkin suunnitellut...  
> Tunnelin ahtaus (louhittu tila) ei sinänsä ole rajoittava tekijä.


Voiko tästä päätellä niin, että esim. Ruoholahdesta länteen rakennettavalla jatko-osuudella sittenkin voi aikanaan ajaa maksiminopeudella 80 km/h? Tuostakin on eri keskusteluissa esiintynyt kahdenlaisia arvioita. Sehän on selvää, että junilla ajetaan (RHK:n) tunneleissa täällä Suomessakin ainakin sataakuuttakymppiä...  :Wink:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voiko tästä päätellä niin, että esim. Ruoholahdesta länteen rakennettavalla jatko-osuudella sittenkin voi aikanaan ajaa maksiminopeudella 80 km/h?


Jos rata suunnitellaan tätä varten, mikään ei estä. Olen ajanut viime keväänä Madridin lentokentälle vievällä metron linjalla 8 115 km/h ja tunnelissa koko matkan.

Mutta kysymys on myös rahasta. Mitä suurempi nopeus, sen suurempi on oltava tunnelin poikkileikkaus ilmanpaineen vuoksi. Kalustolta vaaditaan myös nykyistä suurempaa korilujuutta, kun nopeus kasvaa.

Ja sitten tietenkin asemavälit. Suureen huippunopeuteen ei ehditä kiihdyttää lyhyillä asemaväleillä. Eikä myöskään kannata, vaikka ehtisikin, sillä kustannukset kasvavat, mutta keskimääräinen linjanopeus ei juuri nouse.

Ja aina pitää muistaa, että tärkeintä ei ole junan, metron, ratikan tai bussin nopeus, vaan koko matka-aika ovelta ovelle. Kun välineen nopeutta kasvatetaan, kävelyyn tai muuhun liityntään kuluvaa aikaa pidennetään.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minulla on sellainen mielikuva, että kun asukkaiden kanssa on lähdetty yhdessä faktapohjalta liikkeelle ja keskusteltu ja soviteltu suunnitelmia ottaen myös asukkaiden näkökulmat huomioon, ei valituksia tule paljoakaan.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Olen nähnyt tämän asian hyvin konkreettisesti lautakunta-aikanani. Eivät ihmiset ole tyhmiä, mutta usein tietämättömiä. Suunnittelijoilla näkyy olevan kahdenlaista tapaa suhtautua kaupunkilaisiin. Huono tapa on sanoa, että me kaavoittajat kyllä tiedämme, miten on tehtävä, te kaupunkilaiset ette, kun ette ole ammattilaisia. Ja piste.

Hyvä tapa on kertoa kaupunkilaisille, miksi kaavoittaja on päätynyt esittämäänsä ratkaisuun. Selitetään tavoitteet, keinot ja rajoitukset.

Huonolla tavalla valmistellessa tulee vastustusta ja arvostelua, hyvällä tavalla valmistelluissa kaavoissa ei tule.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Käytän jälleen esimerkkinäni Hongkongin loistavaa metrosysteemiä vertaillessani eri järjestelmien nopeuksia, jopa yhden kauoungin sisällä.

MTR-kartta avuksi.

Linjojen Kwun Tong Line, Tsuen Wan Line, Island Line, Tseung Kwan O Line sekä Disneyland Resort Line, joilla on suhteellisen lyhyt asemaväli, maksimi nopeus on 80km/h. Nämä linjat kulkevat enimmäkseen tunneleissa. Sensijaan selvästi pidemmät asemanvälit omaavilla linjolla Tung Chung Line ja Airport Express matkanopeus on 130 km/h ja ne kulkevat huomattavan osan matkastaan avoratana (mutta myöskin tunneleissa). Ja kovaa mennään!

Helsingin alueellakin voisi tehdä tuollaisen eron eri tavalla palvelevien metrolinjojen välillä ja tarkoitan tällä nykyistä metroa ja YTV-lähijunaliikennettä. Voisivat kuulua yhteen järjestelmään vaikka ovatkin "erilaisia". Nykymetro + länsimetro ovat sitä 80 km/h kun taas nykyinen lähijunaliikenne + Kehärata ovat 120km/h.

Erinomainen tietopaketti Hongkongin MTR:stä jatkolinkkeineen: linkki.

Huomatkaa muuten Hongkongissa Tung Chungin (oranssin Tung Chung Linen päässä) asemalta lähtevä "Cable Car" eli köysirata, joka kuuluu osana MTR-systeemiin ja on siis osa Hongkongin joukkoliikennettä! Siinä Helsingin Vihreät teille vinkki  :Wink: .

----------


## kemkim

> Ja aina pitää muistaa, että tärkeintä ei ole junan, metron, ratikan tai bussin nopeus, vaan koko matka-aika ovelta ovelle. Kun välineen nopeutta kasvatetaan, kävelyyn tai muuhun liityntään kuluvaa aikaa pidennetään.


Riippuu. Jos reitti palvelee selkeästi kahta tiiviisti aseman ympärille rakennettua päätepistettään, voidaan se ihan hyvin laittaa ajamaan 115 km/h ja matka-ajasta tulee nopea. Sen sijaan, jos kumpikin reitin pää on väljästi rakennettua ja matkan varrellakin pitää pysähtyä, ei raskasraide ole paras ratkaisu.

----------


## vristo

Katsokaas, miten "helposti" saadaan lisää metroa: MTR ottaa haluttunsa toisen hongkongilaisen, aiemmin valtio-omisteisen KCR:n radan ja kaluston 50 vuodeksi. Sen jälkeen kaupungin metroverkko on kenties tällainen.

Kuitenkin tuo tuleva liitto pitäisi sisällään kaksi hieman erilaista järjestelmää: 
MTR 1.5kV DC-ilmajohto ja 1432 mm raideleveys
KCR 25kV/50Hz AC-ilmajohto ja 1435mm raideleveys

Mitäs jos Laajasaloon ajaisikin metromainen Stadler Flirt, jonka liikennettä hoitaisi vaikkapa yhteistyöyritys, jonka omistaisi vaikkapa puoliksi Helsingin kaupunki ja juuri tämä hongkongilainen MTR Corporation (tämä vain esimerkkinä)? Ja sama firma hoitaisi liikennettä myös poikittaisella metrolinjalla Espoosta aina Vuosaaren satamaan saakka.

----------


## kuukanko

> Helsingin alueellakin voisi tehdä tuollaisen eron eri tavalla palvelevien metrolinjojen välillä ja tarkoitan tällä nykyistä metroa ja YTV-lähijunaliikennettä. Voisivat kuulua yhteen järjestelmään vaikka ovatkin "erilaisia". Nykymetro + länsimetro ovat sitä 80 km/h kun taas nykyinen lähijunaliikenne + Kehärata ovat 120km/h.


Metro palvelee kyllä hyvin samantyyppisesti kuin kaupunkiratojen junaliikenne, isoimpana erona oikeastaan juna-asemien vähyys kantakaupungissa (ja Pisara lisäisi niitäkin lähemmäksi metron määrää). Pääradan kaukoraiteilla ajettavat nopeammat lähijunat ovat sitten selkeästi erilaisia, ne pystyvät hyödyntämään kunnolla suurempaa huippunopeutta, mutta toisaalta vuoroväli on harvempi kuin kaupunkiradoilla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos reitti palvelee selkeästi kahta tiiviisti aseman ympärille rakennettua päätepistettään, voidaan se ihan hyvin laittaa ajamaan 115 km/h ja matka-ajasta tulee nopea. Sen sijaan, jos kumpikin reitin pää on väljästi rakennettua ja matkan varrellakin pitää pysähtyä, ei raskasraide ole paras ratkaisu.


Olet oikeassa. Kyse onkin siitä, että välineen nopeutta ei pidä kasvattaa kävely- tai liityntämatkan pitenemisen kustannuksella. Meillä sitä asiaa on vaikea välttää, kuten nähdään jopa Etelä-Vuosaaresta, joka sentään on suunniteltu samaan aikaan metroradan kanssa.

Syy on siinä, ettei meillä haluta eikä tehdä sellaista kaupunkirakennetta, jossa metroasemalle olisi 10-15 tuhatta asukasta kävelyetäisyydellä ihan oikeasti (ei kilometrin päässä, jota varten vaaditaan liityntäbussi). Meillä uskotaan, että kaikki haluavat omakotitaloon. Tiiviissä keskustassa asunnot ovat kuitenkin kaikkein kalleimpia, minkä pitäisi osoittaa, että niitä halutaan kaikkein eniten. Tosin niitä on myös tarjolla vähän.

Mutta sen uskon minäkin, että jos tehdään jonnekin Sipoon korpeen yhtä tiiviisti rakennettu asumalähiö kuin on Kallio Hesassa, niin silloin yhdistetään lähiö- ja keskusta-asumisen huonot puolet. Keskustan tiivys hyväksytään, koska kaikki on lähellä. Kaiken hyväksytään olevan kaukana, jos vastineeksi saadaan väljyyttä.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta sen uskon minäkin, että jos tehdään jonnekin Sipoon korpeen yhtä tiiviisti rakennettu asumalähiö kuin on Kallio Hesassa, niin silloin yhdistetään lähiö- ja keskusta-asumisen huonot puolet. Keskustan tiivys hyväksytään, koska kaikki on lähellä. Kaiken hyväksytään olevan kaukana, jos vastineeksi saadaan väljyyttä.


Joo, nimenomaan asumalähiö on huono. Olisi sen sijaan mielenkiintoista rakentaa Sipoon korpeen sellainen 1x1 km kokoinen pilvenpiirtäjäkaupunki, jonne sijoitettaisiin myös työpaikat kaikille alueen asukkaille. Asukasmäärää sen verran, että laaja kivijalkakauppojen tarjonta tulisi mahdolliseksi. Koska kävelymatkat alueen laidalta keskustaan olisivat sen verran lyhyet ja mielellään pikaratikka myös palvelisi alueen sisäisiä matkoja, en näkisi myöskään pahaksi jos kivijalkakauppojen sijaan olisi hypermarketvetoinen ostoskeskus. Autotallit ja autokadut maan alle, maan päällä vain se pikaratikka ja kevyt liikenne. Tätä ei olla missään Suomessa kokeiltu, uskoisin että Itä-Pasila ja Merihaka olisivat varsin eri alueita, jos olisi paljon kivijalkakauppoja ja kävelyalueen läpi kulkevaa joukkoliikennettä. Tai edes raskaan raideliikenteen pysäkki olisi alueen keskellä. Tuo pilvenpiirtäjien rakentaminen olisi erityisen mielenkiintoinen kokeilu, siellä korvessahan ne eivät ketään haittaisi, vaikka kokeilu menisi mönkään. Kuka osaisi arvioida, paljonko 1x1 km alueelle mahtuisi asukkaita pilvenpiirtäjiin?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Touko-kesäkuun vaihteessa ilmestyvässä kirjassani puhun "toisen tason joukkoliikentestä", kun yritän kuvata tätä asiaa. Perustason joukkoliikennettä on se, joka on kävelyetäisyydellä asunnoista ja matkakohteista. Se voi aina olla bussiliikennettä, mutta hyvin usein myös raitiotie. Metrot ja paikallisjunat ovat toisen tason joukkoliikennettä, joka ei voi korvata perustason joukkoliikennettä kuin niille onnekkaille, jotka sattuvat asumaan kävelyetäisyydellä asemasta.


Oletko ottanut huomioon että pk-seudulla on aika moni sellainen taajama jossa joukkoliikennevälineiden merkitys on ylösalaisin, toinen taso onkin ensimmäinen taso, eli koko paikkakunta on alunalkaen rakennettu raskasta raideliikennettä hyödyntämään. Sellaisia ovat mm Kauniainen, Leppävaara, Kerava, Järvenpää, Tikkurila, Myyrmäki, Martinlaakso, Malminkartano... Niissä toki on bussiliikennettä kanssa, mutta sillä on sekundäärinen merkitys junaliikenteeseen nähden. Kaiken lisäksi asukkaat vaikuttavat olevan näillä paikkakunnilla keskimäärin aika tyytyväisiä vallitsevaan asiantilaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kun Kerava - Rautatieasema ja Leppävaara- Rautatieasema väleillä on neljä raidetta noilla väleillä voidaan ajaa sekä nopeaa että hidasta paikallisliikennettä tiheällä vuorovälillä. 
> .........
> Kahden raiteen metrorata vastaa läpäisykyvyltään kahden raiteen kaupunkirataa. Neljän raiteen rata on sitten jo paljon tehokkaampi.


Nyt täyty muistaa että metron ja VR:n lähiliikenteen kalusto eroaa toisistaan jonkin verran ja myös tapa hoitaa liikennettä. Joka asemalla pysähtyvän lähijunan keskinopeus on alhaisempi kuin joka asemalla pysähtyvä metro, siksi että lähijuna kiihtyy hitaammin kuin metro ja asemilla pysähdykset kestävät junilla kauemmin. Lähijunista uudet Sm4-junat ja tuleat Stadler-junat tulevat varmaan kiihtymään rivakammin, ja kyytiin nouseminen tapahtuu nopeammin, mutta niin kauan kuin liikenteessä on sielä vanhoja Sm1/2 runkoja, kaikki aikataulut on suunniteltu niitä varten. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mutta sen uskon minäkin, että jos tehdään jonnekin Sipoon korpeen yhtä tiiviisti rakennettu asumalähiö kuin on Kallio Hesassa, niin silloin yhdistetään lähiö- ja keskusta-asumisen huonot puolet. Keskustan tiivys hyväksytään, koska kaikki on lähellä. Kaiken hyväksytään olevan kaukana, jos vastineeksi saadaan väljyyttä.


Näin se suurinpiirtein menee. On vaikeaa tehdä kauas keskustasta rakennettu tiivis alue houkutelevaksi, koska sellaisilta ihka uusilta pellon keskelle rakennetuilta alueilta puuttuu *historia*. Ei se täysin mahdotonta ole, mutta vaikeaa. Itse uskon täydennysrakentamisen mahdollisuuksiin, eli otetaan vanhempi taajama jolla on jonkinlaista historiaa, ja rakennetaan se isommaksi ja tiiviimmäksi ja parannetaan palveluja hyvää makua noudattaen. Silloin päästän sellaisiin kokonaisuuksiin joilla on eri kerrostumia takaamassa viihtyvyyttä, mutta silti niin paljon asukkaita että tahokas raideliikenne kannattaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Oliskos meillä mitään paikkaa tämänkaltaiselle metroradalle (linkki1 ja linkki2)?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Oliskos meillä mitään paikkaa tämänkaltaiselle metroradalle (linkki1 ja linkki2)?


Ei tule muita mieleen kuin Turku  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

Jos puhutaan vain metrosta niin mikäs olisikaan seuraava suunta kaikkien edellämainittujen suunnitelmien jälkeen? Eli Helsingin kolmas metrolinja. Ja lähdetään siitä, ettei Pisara toteudu vaan metro on Helsingin raskasraideliikenne. Lähijunaliikenne toimii lähes nykyisellään paitsi lisättynä Kehäradalla, sekä Espoon kaupunkiradalla. Ja tietysti ajetaan Flirteillä. Ratikan osana on korvata bussit keskustassa ja kantakaupungissa lähijakelijana. 

Metrolinja 1 olisi siis itä-länsisuuntainen Vuosaaren satama-IK-Kamppi-Kivenlahti ja (Sipoo?)-Mellunmaki-IK-Kamppi-Tapiola
Metrolinja 2 olisi Santahamina-Esplanadi-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Kumpula-Viikki ja Kruunuvuori-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Metsälä-Maunula
Metrolinja 3 olisi Munkkisaari-Punavuori-Esplanadi-Hakaniemi-Kallio-Alppila-Pasila-Ruskeasuo-Pikku-Huopalahti-Munkkivuori

Näitä täydentäisi Raide-Jokeri, joka kuuluisi samaan systeemin, vaikka liikennoitäisiin pikaraitiovaunuilla. Voisipa se olla numeroitu linjaksi 4. Em. metrolinjojen kalustoon tai laiturikorkeuksiin en ota nyt kantaa tällä kertaa. En myöskaan siihen olisiko systeemi automaattimetro.

Keskeisiä vaihtopaikkoja linjojen välillä olisivat Kamppi (linjat 1 ja 2), Espa (linjat 2 ja 3), Pasila (linjat 2 ja 3 sekä lähijunat) Hakaniemi (linjat 1 ja 3) ja Itäkeskus sekä Tapiola (linjat 1 ja Raide-Jokeri). Myös Viikki ja Maunula toimisivat linjojen 2 ja Jokerin vaihtopaikkoina. Metrolinjalla 3 olisi varaus Munkkivuoresta Talin kautta Pajamäkeen, jolloin sen vaihtoyhteys Jokeriin toteutuisi myos. 

Asemat Kamppi-Rautatientori-Esplanadi-Kaisaniemi muodostaisivat lähes yhtenäisen "metroasema-alueen". Kaisaniemeen olisi rakennettu myös toinen lippuhalli (taitaa olla ihan oikea varaus), jonka sisäänkäynnit ulottuisivat aina Liisankadulle saakka. Samaten Esplanadin sisäänkäynnit kattaisivat koko Kauppatori-Erottaja-Stockmann-YT-Aleksi-sektorin ja jopa Kasarmintorilla saakka voisi olla yksi sisäänkäynti.

Metroasemilla olisi runsaasti myös kaupallista toimintaan tarkoitettuja tiloja (esim. 7Eleven tms.).

Bussilinjat olisivat pitkälti suunniteltu näiden mukaan ja toimisivat em. metrolinjojen ja lähijunaliikenteen syöttöliikenteessä, mutta tietyiltä osin liityntäliikenteessä myös nopeutetulle raitioliikentelle.

----------


## kemkim

> Lähijunista uudet Sm4-junat ja tuleat Stadler-junat tulevat varmaan kiihtymään rivakammin, ja kyytiin nouseminen tapahtuu nopeammin, mutta niin kauan kuin liikenteessä on sielä vanhoja Sm1/2 runkoja, kaikki aikataulut on suunniteltu niitä varten.


Joskus muistelen lukeneeni, kuinka Helsingissä aikanaan demonstroitiin upouuden Sm1:n kiihtyvyyttä. Laitettiin talla pohjaan ja silminnäkijät kertovat, kuinka juna suorastaan hyökkäsi eteen päin ja hävisi hetkessä näköpiiristä. Onkohan enemmänkin kyse siitä, että VR:llä on totuttu periaatteeseen, että junan verhot eivät saa heilua kiihdytettäessä tai hidastettaessa, kuten on junaliikenteessä perinteisesti ollut tapana. Tukholman Tunnelbanasta voi käydä katsomassa esimerkkiä toisenlaisesta toimintatavasta.

----------


## kemkim

> Näin se suurinpiirtein menee. On vaikeaa tehdä kauas keskustasta rakennettu tiivis alue houkutelevaksi, koska sellaisilta ihka uusilta pellon keskelle rakennetuilta alueilta puuttuu *historia*.


Onhan se näinkin. Tosin historiaa voidaan myös luoda keinotekoisesti, kuten Kartanonkoskella. Ja väistämättä uudet lähiöt muuttuvat ennen pitkää vanhoiksi, kuten Kontula ja niille alkaa syntyä omaa kulttuuria ja paikallishistoriaa. Itä-Helsingissä on kuulemma syntynyt vähän omanlainen kulttuurinsa verrattuna muuhun Stadiin. Välillä muuten ihmetyttää, että miten ihmiset viihtyvät keskelle peltoa rakennetuilla omakotialueilla, joilla on vieri vieressä saman näköistä pakettiomakotitaloa autotalleineen. Eikös se ole aika tylsää, jos ei tunnista omaa taloaankaan ulkonäöltä naapurin talosta.

----------


## kemkim

> Metrolinja 2 olisi Santahamina-Esplanadi-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Kumpula-Viikki ja Kruunuvuori-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Metsälä-Maunula
> Metrolinja 3 olisi Munkkisaari-Punavuori-Esplanadi-Hakaniemi-Kallio-Alppila-Pasila-Ruskeasuo-Pikku-Huopalahti-Munkkivuori


Hyviltä kuulostavat muuten, mutta linjalta 2 olisi vaikeaa vaihtaa Hämeentien suunnan bussilinjoille. Lisäksi linja 3:n vaihtoyhteydet junalle, Kamppiin, Elielinaukion ja Rautatientorin busseihin olisivat puutteelliset. Olisiko millään linjauksella mahdollista reitittää kaikkia metrolinjoja päärautatieasean kautta? Se kun on nykyiselläänkin Helsingin keskeisin paikka ja vilkkain vaihtopaikka, niin olisi hyödyllistä reitittää metrokin sitä kautta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onkohan enemmänkin kyse siitä, että VR:llä on totuttu periaatteeseen, että junan verhot eivät saa heilua kiihdytettäessä tai hidastettaessa, kuten on junaliikenteessä perinteisesti ollut tapana.


Sitäkin voi olla kysymys. Kuten ylipäänsä siitä että rautatieliikenteessä toimitaan väljemmillä marginaleilla kuin metrossa, ja aikataulut ovat sen mukaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Välillä muuten ihmetyttää, että miten ihmiset viihtyvät keskelle peltoa rakennetuilla omakotialueilla, joilla on vieri vieressä saman näköistä pakettiomakotitaloa autotalleineen. Eikös se ole aika tylsää, jos ei tunnista omaa taloaankaan ulkonäöltä naapurin talosta.


Niin ihmetyttää minuakin, mutta täytyy siinä olla jotain, koska *sehän on omakotitalo !*. Kai se johtuu siitä että ihminen on laumaeläin, pitää olla samanlainen talo, samanlainen koira ja samanlainen auto, samanlainen vaimo ja samalnaiset penskat kuin kaverilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Niin ihmetyttää minuakin, mutta täytyy siinä olla jotain, koska *sehän on omakotitalo !*. Kai se johtuu siitä että ihminen on laumaeläin, pitää olla samanlainen talo, samanlainen koira ja samanlainen auto, samanlainen vaimo ja samalnaiset penskat kuin kaverilla.


Outoa, kun sitten ei kerrostaloelämä kelpaa, siinähän on jokaisella asukkaalla standardiasunto. Jokainen asukas kulkee samalla bussilla töihin. Jokainen voi oleskella samassa kerrostalon pihassa lukien samanlaisia kirjoja ja puhuen samoista asioista. Sehän se vasta laumaelämää onkin. Ehkä tämä omakotielämä on vain juuri nyt trendikästä ja siksi niitä pykätään sinne kuin kerrostalokasarmeja ikään, ja 20 vuoden päästä kauhistellaan näitä omakotikasarmeja ja niitä halveksitaan yhtä paljon kuin näitä 1970-luvun betonikaupunginosia. Sitten olisikin päivän sana asua pilvenpiirtäjässä radan varressa ja jokainen haluaisi sellaiseen, kaikkia muita asuntoja saisi halvalla.

----------


## vristo

> Hyviltä kuulostavat muuten, mutta linjalta 2 olisi vaikeaa vaihtaa Hämeentien suunnan bussilinjoille. Lisäksi linja 3:n vaihtoyhteydet junalle, Kamppiin, Elielinaukion ja Rautatientorin busseihin olisivat puutteelliset. Olisiko millään linjauksella mahdollista reitittää kaikkia metrolinjoja päärautatieasean kautta? Se kun on nykyiselläänkin Helsingin keskeisin paikka ja vilkkain vaihtopaikka, niin olisi hyödyllistä reitittää metrokin sitä kautta.


 Ideani olisi, etta Rautatientori olisi tyhjennetty busseista niin paljon kuin mahdollista ja mm. Pasilasta olisi tullut keskeinen vaihtopaikka vaihdettaessa mm. lähijuniin ja osa nykyisistä koillissuunnan busseistakin voisi ajaa sinne. Elielinaukion bussit olisi paljolti muutettu myoskin liintyntälinjoiksi (Huopalahteen, Meilahteen) ja jäljellä olevat suorat bussilinjat voisivat ajaa vaikkapa Töölön kautta Kamppiin. Ratikka olisi Mannerheimintien joukkoliikennemuoto, sillä metrolinjani eivät olisi päällekkäisiä Manskun keskeisten ratikkalinjojen (h4 ja h10) kanssa. Lisaksi liityntäterminaaleina toimisivat ainakin metroasemat Kalasatama (mm. 700-sarjan seutulinjat), Maunula, Kumpula ja Viikki, mutta bussilinjoja ohjattaisiin kulkemaan myos muiden metro/lahijuna-asemien seka ratiotiepysakkien kautta niin paljon kuin mahdollista. Käpylän asema toimisi liityntäasemana monille nykyisille 60- ja 600-sarjan seutulinjoille ja vaihtoehtoina sieltä olisivat lähijuna suoraan tai raitiolinja h1 Mäkelänkatua keskustaan. Kalasataman metroasemalta tarvitaan lisäksi ripeä raideyhteys Pasilan suuntaan ja jos päädytään automaattimetroon niin tuolla valillähän voisi olla lyhyehko shuttlemetro, jonka asemat olisivat seuraavat Kalasatama-Hermanni-Vallila-Itä-Pasila (aika itäpäässä palvelemaan myos mm. Kuortaneenkatua yms.)-Pasilan asema (jossa hyvät vaihtoyhteydet muualle). 

Metrolinjalta 2 pääset Hämeentien suuntaan vaihtamalla Esplanadin asemalla raitiolinjaan h1, joka voisi tulla aina Erottajalle Kolmikulmaan saakka. Tai sitten Kampissa voit vaihtaa bussilinjaan 55 (tai vastaanvaan raitiolinjaan, jos h55 korvattaisiin sillä).

Metrolinjalta 3 pääset Kamppiin joko jäämällä pois Espalla ja kävelemällä loppumatka tai vaihtamalla metrolinjaan 2 tai ratikkaan. Ja sama homma mennessä Rautatientorille tai Elielille. Eihän se ole sen kummempaa kuin Kampin terminaalista Rautatietorille/-asemalle nytkään.

----------


## kemkim

> Eihän se ole sen kummempaa kuin Kampin terminaalista Rautatietorille/-asemalle nytkään.


Nyt Kampin terminaali on huonosti sijoitettu. Minun näkemykseni mukaan tulisi olla niin, että kaikkialta keskustasta pääsisi menemään yhdelle keskusasemalle, josta olisi vaihtoyhteydet kaikkiin mahdollisiin suuntiin. Tämän lisäksi voisi olla poikittaisvuoroja, jotka eivät kulje tämän keskusaseman kautta. Keskusasemia ei tulisi olla useita lähekkäin, sillä tämä lisää turhaan vaihtoja tai pidentyneet kävelymatkat heikentävät joukkoliikenteen kilpailukykyä. Keskuasemalta lähtisivät sekä paikallisliikenteen että kaukoliikenteen vuorot. Olen edelleen sitä mieltä, että parhaiten keskusasemaksi soveltuisi Rautatientori. Elielinaukion alla oleva parkkihalli voitaisiin muuttaa bussiterminaaliksi ja laittaa Kampin kaukolinjat lähtemään sieltä. Mannerheimintiellä ei kulkisi lainkaan suoria busseja, vaan suorat linjat olisi lopetettu Töölön tulliin ja siitä voisi jatkaa metrolla tai ratikalla.

----------


## vristo

> Nyt Kampin terminaali on huonosti sijoitettu.


 Mutta tämähän on Helsingin kaupunginkin hyväksymä ratkaisu ja juuri näinä aikoina sitä esitellään UITP:n juhlavieraillekin. Kampin ja Rautatientotin välinen matka on siis "mitätön" Helsingille. Samaten uuden Kamppi-Kruunuvuorenranta-metrolinjan miniversion toinen keskustan asema on suunnitteilla Esplanadille ja tämänkin ainakin HKL-SUY hyväksyy ko. linjan keskusta-asemaksi ja yhteydeksi myös Rautatietorille (jollei halua menna Herttoniemen kautta). Helsinkiläinen on metro on kyllä hieman jäykähkö, mutta silti suosittu joukkoliikenneväline.

Tein nämä metronäkemykseni Helsingin nykyistä metrobuumia "simuloiden" ja isolla vaihteella. 

Jos metrolinjalle 2 tehtäisiin asemat Erottaja ja Kauppatori, niin linjan 3 voisi silloin linjata myös tuon Erottajan kautta Rautatietorille (josta tulisi siten risteysasema linjoille 1 ja 3). Linja 3 suunnattaisiin sitten Hakaniemeä kohti, josta ehdottamaani reittiä eli Kallion ja Alppilan kautta Pasilaan jne. Useammat asemat (ja osa vieläpä risteysasemiksi) lisäisivät tietysti kustannuksia, mutta automaattimetrohan maksaisi ne pian takaisin mitättöminä liikennöintikustannuksina  :Wink: .

Helsingin uudet metrolinjat voisivat tietysti olla myös tällaisia, joka puolestaan avaisi aivan uusia mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta tämähän on Helsingin kaupunginkin hyväksymä ratkaisu... ...Samaten uuden Kamppi-Kruunuvuorenranta-metrolinjan miniversion toinen keskustan asema on suunnitteilla Esplanadille ja tämänkin ainakin HKL-SUY hyväksyy ko. linjan keskusta-asemaksi ja yhteydeksi myös Rautatietorille ...


Ei Helsingin keskusta ole siellä, minne kaupunki tai HKL-SUY sen määräävät. Se on siellä, missä ihmiset sen kokevat olevan. HS testasi tätä kulkemalla kaupungilla kartan kanssa. Satunnaisotannalla käskettiin ohikulkijoita tökkäämään neula siihen, missä "ydin" heidän mielestään on. Ylivoimaisesti suurin osa tökkäsi neulan Rautatientorin, Kolmen sepän ja Forumin muodostaman kolmion alueelle.

Keskusta on aikojen kuluessa siirtynyt. Jos nykyinen ytimen ydin on esim. Kolmen sepän aukio, niin 1900-luvun alkuvuosina ydin oli Unioninkadulla Aleksin ja Espan välisellä osuudella. Siksi Kauppatoristakin tuli raitioteiden ensimmäinen keskeinen vaihtopaikka. Ykkönen on siellä yhä reliktinä, ja senhän tiedämme, kuinka keskeistä palvelua se tarjoaa  :Sad: 

HS:n testissä muutama sijoitti keskustan lännemmäs kuin mihin on totuttu, jopa Kamppiin asti. Kampin terminaalilla on varmaan osuutta asiaan, samoin sillä, että Kamppiin on keskittynyt paljon yöelämää.

----------


## vristo

Niin, lähdettiinhän sitä kaupungista aikanaan "maalle" Töölönlahden ympäristössä oleville huviloille. Joku Haaga tms., joka nykyään mielletään lähes kantakaupunkiin kuuluvaksi oli täysin maaseutua. Niin se maailma muuttuu ja omasta mielestäni on vain hyvä, että keskusta-käsite hieman laajenee.

----------


## Jussi

Jotain keskustan sijainnin muuttumisesta kertoo sekin, että aikanaan kaupunkilaiset lahjoittivat ylioppilaille tontin kaupungin laidalta, ettei opiskelijoiden juhlinta häiritsisi kaupunkilaisten elämää. Nykyisin kukaan ei taida väittää, että vanha (tai uusikaan) ylioppilastalo olisi kaupungin laidalla... Tähän perustuu myös HYY:n nykyisin varsin mittava ja tuottoisa omaisuus.

----------


## vristo

> Metrolinja 1 olisi siis itä-länsisuuntainen Vuosaaren satama-IK-Kamppi-Kivenlahti ja (Sipoo?)-Mellunmaki-IK-Kamppi-Tapiola
> Metrolinja 2 olisi Santahamina-Esplanadi-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Kumpula-Viikki ja Kruunuvuori-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Metsälä-Maunula
> Metrolinja 3 olisi Munkkisaari-Punavuori-Esplanadi-Hakaniemi-Kallio-Alppila-Pasila-Ruskeasuo-Pikku-Huopalahti-Munkkivuori


Metrolinjalla 2 asemat olisivat siis Santahamina-Laajasalo-Kruunuvuori-Katajanokka-Esplanadi-Kamppi-Töölö-Oopera-Meilahti-Pasila. Asemavaraukset voisivat olla Etu-Töölössä (nykyinen kääntöraide) ja Topeliuksen-, Nordenskoldin- ja Linnankoskenkadun risteyksessä. Pasilasta jatkuisi kaksi haaraa: Pasila-Metsälä-Maunula (Suursuo) ja Pasila-Kumpula-Viikki (asemavaraus Viikinmaessa). Liikennettä ajettaisiin kahdella junaryhmällä Santahaminasta Viikkiin ja Kruunuvuoresta Maunulaan. Junat olisivat samanlaisia kuin "minimetrossakin" (Laajasalon metron alkuvaihe) eli yhtäputkea olevia 3-vaunuisia yksikoitä, vuorovali 3/6 minuuttia. Yksiköiden pituutta voitaisiin kasvattaa matkustajamäärien kasvaessa.

Metrolinja 3 asema Munkkisaari voisi olla vaihtoehtoisesti Eira, jolloin se palvelisi ehkäpä paremmin ja samalla olisi varauduttu linjan jatkamiseen tulevaisuudessa aina Hernesaareen saakka, jos se vapautuu asuntokäyttöön. Kaukainen visio voisi olla myös jatko Hernesaaresta Jätkäsaaren kautta joko Ruoholahteen tai Lauttasaareen Vattuniemeen ja sielta edelleen Lauttasaaren "keskusasemalle". Tämä loisi hyvän yhteyden Vattuniemestä, joka jää Länsimetron myötä harmillisesti bussiliityntäalueeksi.

Linja 3 muut asemat olisivat siis Punavuori (jossain Viiskulman tienoilla), Esplanadi (risteysasema linjan 2 kanssa ja jossain Kluuvi-Kämpin talon sektorilla, jolloin muodostaisi kiinteän yhteyden RT:n ja Kaisaniemen asemien kanssa), Hakaniemi (olemassaoleva varaus nykyisen laituritason vieressa), Kallio (Kallion kirkon alla), Alppila (Viipurinkadun alla), Pasilan asema, Ruskeasuo (Manskun alla), Munkkivuori (Raumantien alla, ostarin tuntumassa). Jatko olisi suunniteltu Taliin (Muusantori) sekä Pajamäkeen (asema Raide-Jokerin aseman yhteydessä).

Linjaa 3 ajettaisiin samanlaisella kalustolla kuin linjaa 2 eli yhtäputkea oleva 3-4-vaunuinen metrojuna, jonka pituutta voidaan tulevaisuudessa lisätä tarpeen mukaan. Kaikilla asemilla olisi varaus siihen. Vuorovali olisi sama 3/6 minuuttia ja ajettaisiin yhtena junaryhmänä, mutta mahdolliset em. laajennukset jakaisivat kahteen junaryhmään.

Nykyiselle metrolinjalle lisatään mahdollisesti Torkkelin asema, joka parantaisi Kallion-Torkkelin-Harjun joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä.

Lisäksi siis Raide-Jokeri kokonaisuudessaan ja mahdollisesti shuttlemetro välille Kalasatama-Pasila ("minimetro'). Jälkimmainen voisi olla myös jonkun uuden metrohaaran alku.

Mites sitten ratikkalinjat tällaisen myllerryksen jälkeen?

Linja h1 Kolmikulmasta RT:n kautta Hameentielle ja edelleen Makelankadun kautta Käpylan asemalle.
Linjat h4/T ennallaan
Linja h6 Salmisaaresta Jätkäsaaren kautta nykyiselle reitilleen ja edelleen Arabianrantaan
Linja h8 Jätkäsaaresta Ruoholahden metroaseman kautta nykyiselle reitilleen Arabianrantaan
Linja h9 nykyisen suunnitelman mukaan, mutta Ilmalan asemalle saakka
Linja h10 muuten nykyinen, mutta Aleksia Kauppatorille ja edelleen mahdollisesti Perämiehenkadulle (ruuhkalinja 10A)

Kiertolinjat 
h3B/T kuten nykyäänkin mutta Porvoon/Viipurinkadun rata jää pois käytostä ja ajetaan reittiä Sturenkatu-Aleksis Kiven katu-Konepaja-alue-Pasila-nykyinen reitti. Samoin ajetaan suoraan Manskun kautta.
h7A/B ajetaan pitkälti kuten nykyäänkin, mutta Kampin sekä Mikonkadun uudisratojen ja Töölön kautta. Länsi-Pasilassa reitti on oikaistu ja Itä-Pasilasta ajetaan Sornaisten entistä satamaradan pohjaa Hermannin rantatielle ja Varastokadun kautta edelleen Kalasataman metroasemalle. Sieltä reitti jatkuu Sompasaaren kautta Sörnaisten rantatielle ja edelleen Merihakaan ja Hakaniemeen. Täältä mennään nykyistä reittiä Liisankadun ja Snellmaninkadun kautta Aleksille.


Tällaista jälkeä isolla metrovaihteella Helsingin metropolille  :Wink: .

----------


## vristo

> Linja h10 muuten nykyinen, mutta Aleksia Kauppatorille ja edelleen mahdollisesti Perämiehenkadulle (ruuhkalinja 10A)


 h10/A voidaan toki jatkaa aina Huopalahden asemalle saakka, jolloin sen luonne runkolinjana vahvistuu (yhteys Jokerille ja lähijuniin). Ja jos Suomenlinnaan joskus tosissaan harkittaisiin ratikkayhteyttä (jälleen) olisi h10/A nimenomaan tämä linja.




> Linjat h4/T ennallaan


Tarkemmin ajatellen h4/T olisi tuolloin melko päällekkainen metron kanssa (asema Katanokalla), joten voisi syytä on muuttaa ainakin h4:sen itäinen päätepysäkki jonnekin muualla. h4 voisi ajaa Liisankatua ja Snellmanin katua Hakaniemeen sekä yhdistää se johonkin koillisen suunnan ratikkalinjaan uudeksi, pitkäksi heilurilinjaksi (esim. suuntaan Oulunkylä/Veräjämäki korvaten bussilinjan h65). h4T voisi olla ennallaan terminaaliyhteyden takia, mutta numeroituna vaikkapa h5:ksi.

----------


## vristo

> Metrolinja 2 olisi Santahamina-Esplanadi-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Kumpula-Viikki ja Kruunuvuori-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Pasila-Metsälä-Maunula


 Unohdin Laajasalon puolelta erään tärkeän aseman, Gunillantie nimittäin. Kamppi-Laajasalo-Santahaminan raskaassa metrosuunnitelmassahan se on mukana ja niin myös minullakin. Myös ko. linjan asema "Vanhakaupunki" esiintyy oikeassa suunnitelmissa, joten oman visioni "Viikinmäki" voisi hyvin olla myös tuo.

----------


## kemkim

> Nykyiselle metrolinjalle lisatään mahdollisesti Torkkelin asema, joka parantaisi Kallion-Torkkelin-Harjun joukkoliikenneyhteyksiä.


Näkisin järkevämpänä rakentaa Sörnäisten asemalle uusi sisäänkäynti toiseen päähän. Se sijoittuisi Torkkelinkadun ja Pengerkadun kulmaukseen, jossa nykyään kohoavat metron ilmastointitornit. Kallion keskustaan kun vielä sijoitettaisiin asema, sinne Karhupuiston kohdalle, josta nykyinen metrolinja sopivasti kulkeekin, palvelutaso paranisi paljon. Kallio on niin tiiviisti rakennettu kaupunginosa, ettei sitä voi jättää liitynnän varaan. Lisäksi liityntä ei toimi Sörnäisistä Karhupuiston suuntaan, vain Hakaniemestä on riittävät yhteydet. Vähintäinkin tarvittaisiin bussilinja Hakaniemi-Siltasaarenkatu-Karhupuisto-Agricolankatu-Pengerkatu-Sörnäinen, mielellään tietenkin ratikka.

----------


## vristo

Piirtelin tuon metrovisioni (muutamin muutoksin) Google Mapiin. Muutin muunmuassa joitain asemien paikkoja ja nimiä (linjan 3 aseman Esplanadi muutin Kluuviksi, joka vastaa paremmin sen paikkaa) sekä laitoin muutaman asemavarauksen. Jatkan myöhemmin lisää. Nykyisen metrolinjan sekä sen jatkon linjauksen Espooseen varmasti muistatte, sekä Raide-Jokerin linjauksen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Hienoa jälkeä, vristo! Kartta näyttää erittäin "todelliselta", vaikkakaan noin laaja metro ei taida kovin nopeasti Helsinkiin syntyä. Piirtää voi toki aina. Itse piirtelin kuluneena keväänä laajaa raitioverkkoa linjaväreineen kaikkineen.

----------


## teme

> Näkisin järkevämpänä rakentaa Sörnäisten asemalle uusi sisäänkäynti toiseen päähän. Se sijoittuisi Torkkelinkadun ja Pengerkadun kulmaukseen, jossa nykyään kohoavat metron ilmastointitornit.


Tässä voisi olla ideaa, riippuu siitä paljonko maksaa, aika hiljainen kulmahan tuo on.




> Kallion keskustaan kun vielä sijoitettaisiin asema, sinne Karhupuiston kohdalle, josta nykyinen metrolinja sopivasti kulkeekin, palvelutaso paranisi paljon. Kallio on niin tiiviisti rakennettu kaupunginosa, ettei sitä voi jättää liitynnän varaan.


Samalla vaivalla ja luultavasti huomattavasti pienemmin kustannuksin kaivaisi tunnelin Karhupuistosta Hakaniemen asemalle ja siihen liukuportaat. Pituutta tuolle tulisi semmoiset 300 metriä, olisiko tuo minuutin matka rullaportaissa? Voisi olla muutenki suosittu väylä ainakin huonolla säällä, itsekin tulee usein matkustettua yksi pysäkinväli kolmosella kun ei jaksa kavuta sitä Porthaninkatua ylös.




> Lisäksi liityntä ei toimi Sörnäisistä Karhupuiston suuntaan, vain Hakaniemestä on riittävät yhteydet. Vähintäinkin tarvittaisiin bussilinja Hakaniemi-Siltasaarenkatu-Karhupuisto-Agricolankatu-Pengerkatu-Sörnäinen, mielellään tietenkin ratikka.


Tuossa Pengerkadussa ei ole mielestäni järkeä, Hämeentie on korttelin päässä. Torkkelinmäki on nimensä mukaisesti mäellä ja siten hieman eri juttu, joten pieni koukkaus vaikka jollekin pohjoisesta tulevalle bussille reitille Hämeentie - Torkkelinkatu - Porthaninkatu voisi olla ihan kiva idea. Esim. 22 voisi jatkaa tuota reittiä Sörnäisistä Hakaniemeen saakka. Veikkaan, että paikalliset eivät olisi kovin innoissaan kiskoista idyllisellä Torkkelinkadulla, ja ei niille ole oikein tarvettakaan.

----------


## teme

Vastauksena otsikon kysymykseen, metroa pitäisi jatkaa pääradalle, eli yhdistää lähijunat ja metro tavalla tai toisella.

Sikäli kun tähän ei päästä ja jos sinne Sipooseen vedetään metro, niin tarvitaan jonkinlaiset ohitusraiteet. Ehkä toinen raidepari. Tai sitten vedetään suosiolla juna sinne, eli HELI-rata.

Tai sitten tehdään yhdistelmä noista kahdesta, se niistä haaroista joka vedetään Sipooseen muutetaan junaradaksi. Tälle tehdään omat raiteet ilman asemia Itäkeskuksesta eteenpäin metroraiteiden viereen ja edelleen Teollisuuskadun suuntaisesti Pasilaan ja siitä pääradalle. Eli linja menisi (Mellunmäen kautta) Sipoon asemat - Mellunkylä - Kontula - Myllypuro - Itäkeskus - Sörnäinen (oma asema Teollisuuskadun kohdalla)  - Pasila - Rautatieasema.

Tai jotain sinnepäin. Joka tapauksessa Metro Sipooseen joka pysähtyy joka asemalla on sietämättömän hidas.

----------


## vristo

Lisäsin karttaani myos Ruskeansuon maanalaisen metrovarikon, jonne tulisi linjojen 2, 3 ja 5 keskusvarikko sekä korjaamo. Tämä varikko sijoittuisi siis täysin Keskuspuiston sisään, joten se olisi ympäriston kannalta ihanteellinen. Lisäksi sieltä saadaan sujuvasti junat jokaiselle em. metrolinjalle. Linja 2 tarvitsisi lisäksi todennäkoisesti kuitenkin pienimuotoisen säilytysraideryhmän Laajasaloon.

Pasilan metroasema tulisi välittomasti rautatieaseman alapuolelle (poikittain siihen nähden) ja niinpä Keski-Pasilassa metrorata voisi kulkea hetken aikaa taivasalla, niin että nykyinen Pasilan silta olisi rakennettu 2-kerroksiseksi: ylemmassä kerroksessa raitiovaunut ja bussit, alemmassa metro. Näin mm. harrastajat pääsisivät bongailemaan vilkasta metroliikennettä ko. sillalla (tämähan on perin tärkeää  :Wink: ). Keski-Pasila olisi muuten rakennettu asuin- ja toimistokäyttoon (WAU-arkkitehtuuria).

----------


## kemkim

> Piirtelin tuon metrovisioni (muutamin muutoksin) Google Mapiin. Muutin muunmuassa joitain asemien paikkoja ja nimiä (linjan 3 aseman Esplanadi muutin Kluuviksi, joka vastaa paremmin sen paikkaa) sekä laitoin muutaman asemavarauksen. Jatkan myöhemmin lisää. Nykyisen metrolinjan sekä sen jatkon linjauksen Espooseen varmasti muistatte, sekä Raide-Jokerin linjauksen.


Miksi tuo linja kiertää Stadionin kautta? Ovatko Stadikan käyttäjämäärät niin suuria, että linjan kannattaisi kiertää Töölön suuria alueita noin reunasta?

----------


## kemkim

> Samalla vaivalla ja luultavasti huomattavasti pienemmin kustannuksin kaivaisi tunnelin Karhupuistosta Hakaniemen asemalle ja siihen liukuportaat. Pituutta tuolle tulisi semmoiset 300 metriä, olisiko tuo minuutin matka rullaportaissa? Voisi olla muutenki suosittu väylä ainakin huonolla säällä, itsekin tulee usein matkustettua yksi pysäkinväli kolmosella kun ei jaksa kavuta sitä Porthaninkatua ylös.


Voisiko harkita tällaisia liukuhihnoja, joita on Tukholman T-Centralissa siniselle linjalle mentäessä? Sellaisia todella pitkiä, joita on nopea kävellä ja jotka samalla viettävät vähän ylös päin.

----------


## kemkim

> Tuossa Pengerkadussa ei ole mielestäni järkeä, Hämeentie on korttelin päässä. Torkkelinmäki on nimensä mukaisesti mäellä ja siten hieman eri juttu, joten pieni koukkaus vaikka jollekin pohjoisesta tulevalle bussille reitille Hämeentie - Torkkelinkatu - Porthaninkatu voisi olla ihan kiva idea. Esim. 22 voisi jatkaa tuota reittiä Sörnäisistä Hakaniemeen saakka. Veikkaan, että paikalliset eivät olisi kovin innoissaan kiskoista idyllisellä Torkkelinkadulla, ja ei niille ole oikein tarvettakaan.


Itsekin mietin juuri linjaa 22 jatkettavaksi. Pengerkadussa oli ideana se, että kun tuo Hämeentien ja Torkkelinkadun mutka on aika jyrkkä ja tiukka, niin busseille voi siinä tulla ongelmia ainakin talvisin. Lisäksi jos linja kulkisi Pengerkadulta Torkkelinkadulle, sieltä Hämeentielle, niin Hämeentiellä ei saa kääntyä vasemmalle Helsinginkadulle Kurvissa. Pengerkadulta Helsinginkadulle sen sijaan kääntyminen on sallittu kumpaankin suuntaan. Lisäksi silloin ei tulisi tuota jyrkkää mutkaa bussin reitille.

----------


## kemkim

> Tai sitten tehdään yhdistelmä noista kahdesta, se niistä haaroista joka vedetään Sipooseen muutetaan junaradaksi. Tälle tehdään omat raiteet ilman asemia Itäkeskuksesta eteenpäin metroraiteiden viereen ja edelleen Teollisuuskadun suuntaisesti Pasilaan ja siitä pääradalle.


Tässä ylimääräisessä raideajattelussa on minusta järkeä. Jos metrorata muutettaisiin tavalliseksi junaradaksi, voitaisiin rakentaa kolmas kisko metroradan viereen ja tätä kiskoa apuna käyttäen voitaisiin ajaa sellaisia vuoroja, jotka eivät pysähdy kaikilla asemilla. Ainakin Itäkeskuksessa olisi syytä pysähtyä. Sen avulla voitaisiin liikennöidä jatkossa aina Porvooseen asti. Kahden kiskon rakentamista en näe ainakaan alkuvaiheessa taloudellisena, ennen kuin nähdään, mille tasolle radan käyttö asettuu. Varaukset sille voisi tietysti tehdä jo ennalta. Kisko voisi loppua tuossa Kalasataman kohdalla, siitä eteen päin nämä idän nopeat paikallisjunat pysähtyisivät kaikilla kantakaupungin asemilla.

----------


## vristo

> Miksi tuo linja kiertää Stadionin kautta? Ovatko Stadikan käyttäjämäärät niin suuria, että linjan kannattaisi kiertää Töölön suuria alueita noin reunasta?


 Mukailen jotenkin hieman jo olemassaolevia metrosuunnitelmia ja Stadionin asema on niissä todella mukana. Todellisuudessa metroradan Kamppi-Pasilan asemat olisivat Kamppi-Töölö-Stadion-Meilahti-Pasila. Mutta minustakin Stadionin asemaa voisi siirtää hieman enemman Oopperan suuntaan, mutta silloin se tulisi melkoisen lähelle Töölön torille sijoittuvaa Töölön asemaa, joka on mielestäni ko. alueen aseman ainoa järkevä paikka (ja on ollut sellaisen varaus jo ammoisista ajoista lähtien, kun alueelle kaavailtiin maanalaista ratikkaa jo 1930-luvulla). Lisäksi ymmärtääkseni Mäntymäen parkkialueelle Stadionin viereen on kaavailtu jonkinlaista liityntäterminaalia, joten Stadionin asema palvelisi myös sitä. Sisäänkäyntien sijoittelulla lienee suuri merkitys asialle. 

Pisara-radan asemathan olisivat Pasila-Oopera-Keskusta (Forum)- Hakaniemi-Pasila.

----------


## vristo

> Voisiko harkita tällaisia liukuhihnoja, joita on Tukholman T-Centralissa siniselle linjalle mentäessä? Sellaisia todella pitkiä, joita on nopea kävellä ja jotka samalla viettävät vähän ylös päin.


Tämä onkin mielenkiintoista. Tukholman T-banan asema T-Centarlenin Tb3:sen asemahan on samaa asemaa kuin Tb1/Tb2-asema, vaikka sijaitsevat melkoisen pitkän matkan päässä toisistaan. Samaa harkitsin myos omaan suunnitelmaani: asemat Esplanadi-Kluuvi-Rautatientori olisivat niin kiinteästi yhteydessä toisinsa, että ne voisivat yhdessä muodostaa Keskustan asema (ruotsiksi Metro Centalen, M-Centralen). Erinimisinä niiden sijainti voisi olla kuitenkin helpompaa paikallistaa. Kluuvin aseman etelapäädyssä olisi lyhyet liukuportaat Esplanadin asemalle ja molemmilta asemilta olisi liukuhihnayhteys Rautatientorille. Kluuvista olisi yhteys vielä nykyiseen Opintoputkeen, joka johtaa Kaisaniemen metroasemalle. Ja kun lisäksi Kamppi on yhteydessä Rautatientorille muodostaisivat nämä viisi asemaa melkoisen metrokeskuksen palveluineen, tavarataloineen ja kaikkineen. Katutasolla kulkisivat vain kevyt liikenne sekä raitiovaunut (Aleksilla, Manskulla, Kaivokadulla ja Kampin suuntaan). Myös bussilinjat h16, h18 ja h55 saattaisivat olla jäljellä ja kulkea ratikoiden kanssa joukkoliikenneväylilään.

Eiran yhteydeksi suunnittelin bussilinja h14 ja h39 yhdistämistä linjaksi h14 niin, että ajettaisiin isoilla busseilla Pitäjänmäentieltä linjan h14 nykyistä reittiä Eiraan Laivurinkadulle. Freda olisi joukkoliikennekatu molempiin suuntiin busseille ja ratikoille. Näin Töölön joukkoliikenneyhteydet olisivat metrolinja 2, ratikat h7A/B ja h8 sekä bussilinjat h14, h18, sekä jokin Espoosta tuleva seutulinja (esimerkiksi 205 nykyiseen tapaan). Lisäksi h70T Koillis-Helsinkiin olisi nykyiseen tapaan turvaamassa ko. suntaa.

----------


## kemkim

> Mutta minustakin Stadionin asemaa voisi siirtää hieman enemman Oopperan suuntaan, mutta silloin se tulisi melkoisen lähelle Töölön torille sijoittuvaa Töölön asemaa, joka on mielestäni ko. alueen aseman ainoa järkevä paikka (ja on ollut sellaisen varaus jo ammoisista ajoista lähtien, kun alueelle kaavailtiin maanalaista ratikkaa jo 1930-luvulla).


Entäs Nordenskiöldinkadun, Linnankoskenkadun ja Mechelininkadun risteys? Puoleen väliin Töölön torin ja Meilahden asemia, rata suorana viivana näiden kahden aseman välille Töölön alitse Topeliuksenkatua mukaillen. Siinä olisi hyvin kolmen kadun risteys, joten voisi kätevästi päättää monilta suunnilta tulevia bussilinjoja siihen. Tämä toimisi myös siinä tapauksessa, että tulevaisuudessa Tuusulanväylän liikenne ohjattaisiin Pasilaan, kuten on kaavailtu. Pasilasta linjat voitaisiin jatkaa tuolle metroasemalle, mikäli tarpeen. Mielelläni jos metroverkostoa saisin suunnitella, sijoittaisin asemat alueiden keskelle, jolloin joka reunalta on lyhyet kävelymatkat. Metrolla kun asemat voi suunnitella geometrian puitteissa aika vapaasti, piittaamatta siitä, mikä on autoliikenteen pääväylä, aseman voi sijoittaa vaikka ihan rauhallisille asuntokaduillekin palvelemaan ihmisiä ja hoitaa liitynnän vaikka meluttomilla ratikoilla.

----------


## vristo

> Entäs Nordenskiöldinkadun, Linnankoskenkadun ja Mechelininkadun risteys?


Ihan hyvä paikka ja se onkin oikeasti yksi Töölön alueen metrovarauksista. Aseman sisäänkäynti olisi siinä nykyisen jäätelökioskin tilalla. Eräs varaus on myös Kauppakorkeakoulujen tuntumassa, siinä missä on nykyään väestönsuojan sisäänkäynti; sehän jopa näyttääkin hieman metron sisäänkäynniltä. En halunnut "lätkiä" metroasemia liian tiuhaan, jolloin se olisi mahdollisesti muodostunut uhaksi eteenkin raitioliikenteelle. Ratikka on visiossani paikallisjakelija, metro aluejakelija.

----------


## vristo

Innostuin sen verran, että piirtelin nykyisen metron + länsimetron jatkoineen, sekä Raide-Jokerin, jossa on muutama linjaus omasta innovaatiostani (esim. Oulunkylässä, Viikissä ja Myllypurossa). Tässä tulos.

----------


## kemkim

> Ratikka on visiossani paikallisjakelija, metro aluejakelija.


Tätä vähän mietin, että onko järkevää jättää paikallisjakelijan roolia ratikalle sielläkin, missä olisi metrokiskot tarjolla. Liityntäbussi, metromatka, vaihto toiselle metrolinjalle ja lopuksi vaihto ratikkaan on aika monimutkainen yhdistelmä. Vaihtoja tulisi minusta välttää ja sijoittaa metroasemia siksi keskeisemmin ja tiheämmin. Muuten pikaratikasta tulee liian kilpailukykyinen  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Tätä vähän mietin, että onko järkevää jättää paikallisjakelijan roolia ratikalle sielläkin, missä olisi metrokiskot tarjolla.


 Hmm... visioni en ole jättänyt ratikoita toisarvoiseen rooliin ja esim. Manskulla, Hämeentiellä ja Mäkelänkadulla nimenomaan ratikka on tuo runkolinja. Samaten busseista h14 (Eira-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Munkkiniemi-Pitäjänmäki-Konala-Malminkartano). Myös linjan h18 ajattelin yhdistää linjan h45 kanssa ja sain aikaan tällaisen pitkän runkoheilurin (Kruununhaka-RT-Kamppi-Töölö-Meilahti-Munkkiniemi-Haagan liikenneympyrä-Vihdintie-Malminkartano). h18 voisi kulkea kyllä myös reitti Vihdintie-Haagan liikenneympyrä-Vihdintie-Mansku-Tullinpuomi-Topeliuksenkatu. Munkkivuoren Töölön suuntaan hoitaisi metro ja bussilinja h35. Mahdollisesti tulevaisuudessa siintäisi ratikkalinja h4T:n (visiossani h5) haarauttaminen Munkkiniemen puistotieltä Munkkivuoreen (linja h52 reittiä). 
Metroasemat ovat vaan kohtalaisesti kalliimpia kun ratikka- tai bussipysäkit ja siksi niitä ei voi ihan miten vain sirotella. Ne sijoitetaan keskeisille paikoille, jossa ne palvelevat suurempaa aluetta kerrallaan. Visiossani on on sijoitettu muutama metroasema hieman tiuhaan akselille Teollisuuskatu-Itä-Pasila-Pasilan asema ja tämähän on raitiolinja h9 reiviiriä. Kun ko. metrolinja 3 kulkee muutenkin suunnilleen samaa reittiä kuin se (h9) on tämän raitiolinjan olemassa olo hieman kyseenalaista visiossani.

Metro visiossani on pääasiassa maanalainen, koska oletuksena on sen olevan vähintään miehitetty automaattimetro (jos jotain sellaista nyt saadaan edes hankittua). Sellainen tarvitsee mahdollisimman häiriöttömän radan ja maanalaisuus on hyvä ratkaisu siihen. Joitain valonpilkahduksia voisi olla jossain.



> Liityntäbussi, metromatka, vaihto toiselle metrolinjalle ja lopuksi vaihto ratikkaan on aika monimutkainen yhdistelmä. Vaihtoja tulisi minusta välttää ja sijoittaa metroasemia siksi keskeisemmin ja tiheämmin..


 Mikähän tuollainen matka olisi visiollani? Joo, ehkäpä matkalla esim IK:sta Meilahden sairaalalle olisi turhan monta vaihtoa: ensin Kalasatamassa ja sitten vielä Pasilassa. Mietin sitä, josko metrolinjani 5 voisi ajaa arkisin ja lauantaisin väliä Kalasatama-keskusta (Kamppi tai Espa). Tällainen yhteys tarjoaisi Meilahteen yhden vaihdon vähemmän ja hyvän yhteyden sieltä keskustaan. Nykyäänhän bussilinjat h58/h58B hoitavat tätä yhteyttä.


> Muuten pikaratikasta tulee liian kilpailukykyinen


Tämä onkin täysin toinen juttu, eikä kuulu tähän ketjuun  :Wink: .

Joten kyllähän sitä voitaisiin metroa jatkaa kuten vaikkapa visiossani esitän, mutta onhan sille aina olemassa vaihtoehtojakin.

----------


## SlaverioT

> Tässä tulos.


Eikö tuota Metrolinja 3 eli oranssia linjaa voisi jatkaa esim. Kauklahteen? Sinne vaihtoterminaali Rantaradan lähijunille ja metrolle.

----------


## vristo

> Eikö tuota Metrolinja 3 eli oranssia linjaa voisi jatkaa esim. Kauklahteen? Sinne vaihtoterminaali Rantaradan lähijunille ja metrolle.


Oli mielessäni, mutta en vielä jatkanut metroani niin pitkälle. Nyt kuitenkin jatkoin ja rakensin Espooseen pari pikaraitiotielinjaakin, jotka on olleet mielessäni jo jonkin aikaa: karttani. Näin helppoa se on rakennella virtuaalisesti.

----------


## vristo

> ja rakensin Espooseen pari pikaraitiotielinjaakin


Poistin nuo Espoon pikaratikat, kun muuten vähän ryostäytyy käsistä tämä projekti: tämähän on metrokartta, jolla pyrin siis ottamaan kantaa metron mahdollisiin laajennuksiin Helsingin aluella. Raide-Jokeri kuuluu vallan hyvin siihen systeemiin. Tällainen on siis minun näkemykseni, mutta voisihan se olla toisenlainenkin.

----------


## vristo

Lauantain (26.5) Hesarissa oli uutinen Töölön metrosta ja ko. uutisen kuvan mukaan rata todellakin linjattaisiin kulkemaan Nordenskiöldinkadun, Linnankoskenkadun ja Mechelininkadun risteyksen kautta. Tälle kohtaa olisi syytä saada aikaan vähintään asemavaraus. Samaten Arkadiankadun sekä Mechelinkadun kulmaan (Perhon alapuolelle) myös, joka toisaan nostaisi merkittävästi ko. alueen joukkoliikenteen palvelutasoa. Metro palvelee todellisena kaupunkiratana vain, jos sille tehdään asemia tärkeille paikoille. Antero kirjoitti tuolla toisessa theadissa metroasemien kalleudesta ja toki ne ovatkin, mutta silti minusta ei kannattaisi tinkiä palvelutasosta, jos tällainen muutenkin kallis investointi tehtäisiin. 

Minä voin kerätä vaikka kolehtia täällä Kiinassa noille parille (minusta) tuiki tarpeelliselle ja tärkeälle asemalle  :Wink: .

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metro palvelee todellisena kaupunkiratana vain, jos sille tehdään asemia tärkeille paikoille. Antero kirjoitti tuolla toisessa theadissa metroasemien kalleudesta ja toki ne ovatkin, mutta silti minusta ei kannattaisi tinkiä palvelutasosta, jos tällainen muutenkin kallis investointi tehtäisiin.


Laajasalon minimetron HKL:n julkaisemassa laskelmassa metron kannattavuus parani, kun asemia vähennettiin. Tämähän on tietenkin absurdi tulos. Tämä voi pitää paikkaansa vain siten, että poistettavilla asemilla ei ole käyttäjiä. Herää tietenkin kysymys, miksi edes suunnitellaan rakennettavaksi metroasemia, joilla ei ole käyttäjiä.

Nyt tämä sama näyttää toistuvan Töölön metron suunnitelmissa, joten on syytä kysyä, miksi tuollaista metrolinjaa ylipätään suunnitellaan. Kun sille kerran ei ole käyttöä, on parasta odottaa kaupungin kasvua ja katsoa, tuleekos sille joskus tarvetta.

Antero

----------


## kemkim

> Nyt tämä sama näyttää toistuvan Töölön metron suunnitelmissa, joten on syytä kysyä, miksi tuollaista metrolinjaa ylipätään suunnitellaan. Kun sille kerran ei ole käyttöä, on parasta odottaa kaupungin kasvua ja katsoa, tuleekos sille joskus tarvetta.


Vaikea sitä on etukäteen sanoa, tuleeko käyttöä. Minä veikkaisin vahvasti, että kyllä tulee. Kun metroasema laitetaan asutuksen keskelle, sille löytyy paljon käyttöä nopeana ja arvostettuna kulkuvälineenä. Sörnäisten asemaa käytetään runsaasti ihan paikallistenkin puolesta, se ei ole vain vaihtajien käyttämä asema. Metroasema luo myös yhteyteensä palvelukeskittymän, joten siksikin se kannattaa laittaa sijaitsemaan keskeisesti. Lähes aina raskaan raideliikenteen aseman välittömässä läheisyydessä on kauppoja ja muita palveluja, jotka on muualta lopetettu, mutta jotka ovat asemalla säilyneet. Tosin mietityttää, että miksi esimerkiksi Pohjois-Haagan asemalta on tuo aseman sisällä olut kioski lakkautettu.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vaikea sitä on etukäteen sanoa, tuleeko käyttöä.


Oikeaoppisessa joukkoliikenteen suunnittelussa lähtökohtana on joukkoliikenteen käytön määrä ja liikennemuodon valinta sen perusteella. Metron kohdalla tosin tätä ei ole noudatettu, vaan on toimittu toisin päin. Ensin on päätetty tehdä metro ja sitten järjestetty sille käyttöä. Tällainen on mahdollista keskustan ulkopuolella, koska siellä on mahdollista rakentaa lisää metroasemien ympärille.

Töölössä ei ole mahdollista rakentaa uusia asuntoja tai työpaikkoja metroasemien lähelle. On myöskin varsin rohkeata ennustaa, että kaikkialla parin korttelin päässä oleviin joukkoliikenteen pysäkkeihin ja vaihdottomiin yhteyksiin mm. Aleksanterinkadulle tottuneet töölöläiset ryhtyisivät kävelemään monen sadan metrin tai 10 minuutin matkoja päästäkseen metroasemalle. En usko näin tapahtuvan Sörnäisissäkään, vaikka itsekin ahkerana Sörnäisten aseman käyttäjänä näen sen käyttömäärän.

Töölön metrosuunnitelman asemien karsiminen osoittaa minusta selvästi, että metron heikon kilpailykyvyn vuoksi edes ennustelaskenta ei tuota asemille käyttäjiä, kun katutason joukkoliikennettä ei uskalleta lopettaa Itä-Helsingin tai Espoon suorien bussien tapaan. Siksi asemia on ryhdytty karsimaan, koska hyöty/kustannussuhde pitäisi saada vähintään ykköseksi. Ja kun asemalla on vähemmän käyttäjiä kuin investointi edellyttää, tuo suhdeluku paranee kun asemia jätetään pois.

Antero

----------


## vristo

Joo, Töölön metron edellytys toimivuuteen on kyllä ehdottomasti asemien riittävä kattavuus ja määrä. Mutta silloinhan se on uhka pintaliikenteelle ja eniten juuri ratikalle, koska ovat niin samankaltaisia järjestelmiä. Jos asemien lukumäärää lisätään esim. ehdottamani verran (kaksi) vähintään varaukseksi jo alkuvaiheessa ja kaikki asemat sijoitetaan mahdollisimman lähelle pintaa, niin puollan metroa. Sillä yksi etu ratikkaan nähden eli 70-80 km/h:n nopeus keskusta-alueella, enkä usko tällaisiin nopeuksiin päästävän ratikalla Runeberginkadulla tai Mansulla kovinkaan lähitulevaisuudessa. Edes 50-60km/h kuullostaa kovin mahdottomalta nykyään. Ehkä Saksassa onnistuu, mutta Suomessa...

Sitä metrotunnelia voisi tietysti ajaa ratikallakin, kun ensin saadaan selville, miten automaattimetron käy, kun ei saada edes kunnollisia tarjouksia aikaan. 

Luulenpa, että siinä on ongelmana tuon nykyisen järjestelmän päivitys ja ehkäpä se edellyttäisi nykyistä 70 miljoonaa euroa suurempaa budjettia mm. kaluston päivitysten osalta. Kun eräs suosikkikaupunkini Hongkong siirtyi miehitettyyn automaatioajoon sekä laiturioviin piti vanhat brittivallan aikana hankitut Metro Cammel-vaunut päivittää perusteellisesti. Mä luulen, että HKL on alunperin kuvitellut pääsevänsä liiaan vähällä; ostetaan vain automaatti ja pistetään se ajamaan metroa. Ei se vaan ihan noin ole, kun on kyse jo olemassaolevasta systeemistä. Uuden systeemin kyllä saa useimmilta valmistajilta "turnkey"-malliin. "Osta metro ja aja!"

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mä luulen, että HKL on alunperin kuvitellut pääsevänsä liiaan vähällä; ostetaan vain automaatti ja pistetään se ajamaan metroa. Ei se vaan ihan noin ole, kun on kyse jo olemassaolevasta systeemistä. Uuden systeemin kyllä saa useimmilta valmistajilta "turnkey"-malliin. "Osta metro ja aja!"


Vertailukohteeksi voi ottaa vaikka Pariisin linja 1:n ja sen automatisointibudjetin: 150 miljoonaa. 25 asemaa eli 6 Me/asema tai 17 km eli 8,8 Me/km. HKL:n suunnitelma 70 Me 17 asemaa eli 4,1 Me/asema tai 21 km eli 3,3 Me/km. Ja tällä hinnalla pitäisi varustaa vielä vanhat vaunutkin, Pariisissa ostetaan uusia - jotka eivät ole 150 Me:n hinnassa.




> Sillä yksi etu ratikkaan nähden eli 70-80 km/h:n nopeus keskusta-alueella...


Ei nyt ihan näin kumminkaan. Edes huippunopeus tuskin on 80 km/h, ja joka tapauksessa linjanopeus jää enintään 40:een.

Olennaisin heikennys on korvata 11 pintaliikenteen pysäkkiparia yhdellä asemalla, jonka pelkkään kadulta laiturille kävelyyn kuluu aikaa saman verran kuin kahden pysäkkiväliin matkaan maan päällä. Sama toistuu keskustassa. Ratikalla pääsee paljon lähemmäksi sinne, minne ollaan menossa ja suoraan oven eteen.

Epäilen, ettei matkamääräennusteissa näitä tunneliasemien lasku- ja nousuaikoja ole otettu mukaan aikalaskelmiin, mutta silti edes parin aseman metro ei näytä saavan ennustettuja matkoja ja asemien määrää vähennetään kannattamattomuuden vuoksi.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Sillä yksi etu ratikkaan nähden eli 70-80 km/h:n nopeus keskusta-alueella...


Tarkoitin toki siis huippunopeutta, keskimääräinen matkanopeus siis alempi.

----------


## kouvo

Onpa taas kuluvalla viikolla ainakin Maikkarin, Aamulehden ja Metron toimesta julkaistu kohtuullisen utopistisia uutisia metroverkon laajentumisesta lähitulevaisuudessa. HKL:n isojen seriffien lausuntojen perusteella metron laajentamisbudjetti on lähes rajaton ja silläkään ei juurikaan ole väliä mihin suuntaan rataa rakennetaan. Eli jos ei naapurilta saada maita vohkittua, niin suunnataan töölöön tai jopa niinkin väestörikkaaseen lähiöön kuin Suomenlinnaan. Kyllä alkais pikkuhiljaa olla aika laittaa HKL:n liikennesuunnittelijat kilometritehtaalle ja jättää homma kokonaan YTV:lle

----------


## kemkim

> Eli jos ei naapurilta saada maita vohkittua, niin suunnataan töölöön tai jopa niinkin väestörikkaaseen lähiöön kuin Suomenlinnaan. Kyllä alkais pikkuhiljaa olla aika laittaa HKL:n liikennesuunnittelijat kilometritehtaalle ja jättää homma kokonaan YTV:lle


Eihä sitä metrolinjaa varmastikaan yksin Suomenlinnaa varten tehtailtaisi. Mutta jos linjaus olisi Jätkäsaari-Hernesaari-Suomenlinna-Santahamina(-Laajasalo), niin alkaisi olla enemmän järkeä. Näin muistan joskus lukeneeni. Tosin tulee aika kiemurainen matka keskustasta, jos noin suuren lenkin joutuu tekemään päästäkseen Santahaminaan. Järkevämpi olisi Santahamina-Suomenlinna-Kaivopuisto-Punavuori-Kamppi.

----------


## Antero Alku

> HKL:n isojen seriffien lausuntojen perusteella metron laajentamisbudjetti on lähes rajaton ja silläkään ei juurikaan ole väliä mihin suuntaan rataa rakennetaan. Eli jos ei naapurilta saada maita vohkittua, niin suunnataan töölöön tai jopa niinkin väestörikkaaseen lähiöön kuin Suomenlinnaan.


Taannoinhan esiteltiin "Iso liityntä" eli bussit pois keskustasta (ei autot). Samaahan tässä toistetaan.

Pidän tätä sillä tavoin jonninjoutavana jorinana, että kun ei puhuta aikatauluista, niin tämä on samanlaista joukkoliikenteen kehittämisen jumittamista ja autoilun edistämistä kuin viimeiset 40 vuotta. Mitään joukkoliikennettä ei saa tehdä, koska "kohta" tulee metro kuten Espooseenkin on ollut kohta tulossa vähintään vuodesta 1982.

Metron rakentaminen alkoi noin 1970. Nyt siitä on kulunut 37 vuotta, ja on saatu tehdyksi 21 km ja 17 asemaa. Siis 0,6 km/vuosi tai 1 asema/2 vuotta. Näistä luvuista voi tehdä arvioita siitä, miten kauan kestäisi tehdä "Iso liityntä".

Suunnitelmiin toivoisi myös jotain järkeä sen suhteen, minkälaisiin paikkoihin metroa pitäisi tehdä. Hieman huvittavalta tuntuu, että alueet, joilla "ei ole riittävästi" matkustajia raitioliikenteelle tai tehokkaisiin suoriin bussilinjoihin, sopivat kyllä metron eli kaikkein kalleimman joukkoliikennemuodon kohteiksi. Mainitaan nyt vaikka Viikki, Lauttasaari, Käpylä ja Laajasalo.

Voikin kysyä, mikä koko suunnitelman peruste on. Mutta ehkä taustalla onkin ajatus HKL:n metron kehittämisestä pikaraitiotietyyppiseksi kevyemmäksi, halvemmaksi ja matkustajan kannalta nopeammaksi ratkaisuksi.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## vristo

Saattaapa olla, etta Helsingin pyrkimykset lentokenttämetron aikaansaamiseksi voimistuvat nyt, kun Kehärata näyttäisi olevan hieman vastatuulessa ainakin valtion rahoituksen suhteen. HKL-SUY:n suunnittelujohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski on todennut, ettei kehärata loisi Helsinki-Vantaa lentokentälle nykyistä bussiyhteyttä oleellisesti parempaa tai nopeampaa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä. Sen sijaan lentokenttämetro hänen mielestään varmasti olisi  :Wink: .

----------


## late-

> HKL-SUY:n suunnittelujohtaja Ville Lehmuskoski on todennut, ettei kehärata loisi Helsinki-Vantaa lentokentälle nykyistä bussiyhteyttä oleellisesti parempaa tai nopeampaa joukkoliikenneyhteyttä. Sen sijaan lentokenttämetro hänen mielestään varmasti olisi .


Kovilla muovipenkeillä lentokentälle köröttely matkatavaratilattomilla vaunuilla olisikin varsinaista herkkua  :Smile:  Noh, saataisiinpahan Maunulaan Herttoniemen kokoinen liityntäterminaali ja huomattavaan osaan suhteellisen lähellä keskustaa olevaa Helsinkiä "parannus" liityntäliikenteen muodossa.

----------


## 23Ají Anárjiri

Julkisuudessa viime viikolla olleet metron laajennukset ovat tosiaan hyvin suurisuuntaisia ja Anteron näkemys niitten totetuttamismahdollisuuksista on hyvinkin oikea, meillä onnistutaan tuhlaamaan aikaa ja RAHAA aivan käsittämättömiä määriä moisiin ikuisiin suunnitteluihin. Kaikki pähkäämiset kierrätetään vielä hidastelun varmistamikseksi eri lautakunnissa ja äänestyksissä, niin ettei valmista koskaan tulisikaan.
Mielestäni metron jatkaminen Laajasaloon meren ali vaikuttaa liki suuruudenhullulta, eihän alueen asuntorakentamisesta tietääkseni vielä ole vedenpitäviä päätöksiä tehty. Tärkeämpää olisi rakentaa kehärata Kamppi-Töölö-Pasila-Vallila-Sörnäinen.Näin palveltaisiin kantakaupunkia tehokkaasti. Asemat siis Kamppi, Kauppakorkeakoulut, Töölöntori/Ooppera, Jäähalli, Pasila, Mäkelänrinne, Vallila/Sturenkatu, Sörnäinen. Lentokenttämetro kuulostaa kivalta, mutta se halkoisi niin pitkiä pätkiä asumattomilla pelloilla, ettei se voi kannattaa linjana. Pohjois-Helsinki taas on jo kaupunkiradan ja liityntäliikenteen piirissä, Länsi-Helsinki samoin, vaikka suoria bussilinjoja liuta keskustaan onkin.Monissa jatkosuunnitelmissa halajataan päästä käyttämään Kampin aaveasemaa, mutta mites siitä eteenpäin? Ei Helsingin keskusta todellakaan tarvitse asemaa Esplanadille! 
Antero on kovin mielellään aina vaihtamassa metroa pikaratikkaan, miksikäs ei, mutta kuinka paljon maksaisi nykyjärjestelmän alasajo ja muutostyö? Eikö ole helpompaa ja halvempaa jatkaa jo olemassaolevia järjestelmiä? Toki esim. Bielefeld on aivan unelman oloinen järjestelmä metrin raideleveyksineen. Mutta viitaten ylläoleviin, en näkisi toteuskelpoisena mittavia muutostöitä. Mutta kenties kankeaa ratageometriaa voisi helpottaa hankkimalla lyhempää kalustoa, kallistuvia koreja yms.

----------


## kemkim

> Kovilla muovipenkeillä lentokentälle köröttely matkatavaratilattomilla vaunuilla olisikin varsinaista herkkua


Tuo muovipenkkijuttu minua ihmetyttää vuodesta toiseen. Miksi niitä penkkejä ei voida vaihtaa pehmustettuihin penkkeihin Tukholman tapaan? Luulisi olevan helpompi vaihtaa ne penkit, kuin tilata uutta metrokalustoa kunnon penkeillä. Vai onko tässä ajateltu Itä-Helsingin asukkaiden olevan juoppoja, joiden jätökset olisi helppo siivota muovipenkeiltä? Entä Tensta ja Rinkeby sitten, miksi sinne ei ole muovipenkkimetroa ja silti penkit pysyvät siisteinä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tuo muovipenkkijuttu minua ihmetyttää vuodesta toiseen. Miksi niitä penkkejä ei voida vaihtaa pehmustettuihin penkkeihin Tukholman tapaan?


Tuohonkin saatiin vastaus viime keskiviikkona 25-vuotiskirjan julkistamistilaisuudessa. Helsingin metrojunien istuimista neljännesvuosisadan aikana on tarvinnut uusia alle 1%. Tukholmassa uusitaan *joka vuosi* 10% tunnelijunien penkkien istuinkankaista.

En minäkään kyllä tykkäisi istua muovi-istuimella minnekään lentokentälle saakka. Enkä välttämättä koko matkaa yhteen putkeen Sipoosta Kivenlahteen... Todennäköisesti nykyistä peruslinjaa tullaan jatkamaan jommassakummassa ellei peräti molemmissa päissä. Laajasalon linjauksesta ei tässä vaiheessa oikein voi sanoa mitään muuta kuin, että se ei kovin kannattavalta vaikuta. Töölön suunnalla asukastiheys on vähän eri luokkaa. Töölön suunnan joukkoliikenneratkaisuun vaikuttaa paljon se, mitä PISARAn kanssa on käymässä.

Pähkäilyt jonkun pikaratikan suhteen tässä ketjussa on vailla järkeä alusta loppuun. Jos tässä poliittisessa ilmapiirissä sellaisia halutaan, niin kannattaa aloittaa mouhuaminen realistisimmasta vaihtoehdosta eli JOKERIn nostamisesta kiskoille. Siitäkin on vielä pitkä matka kaikkiin muihin oikeasti (myös poliittisesti) toteuttamiskelpoisiin vaihtoehtoihin. Lisäksi tuijottaminen yksisilmäisesti vain investointikustannuksiin on suurimman luokan itsepetosta. Näin asia nyt vain sattuu olemaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Helsingin metrojunien istuimista neljännesvuosisadan aikana on tarvinnut uusia alle 1%. Tukholmassa uusitaan *joka vuosi* 10% tunnelijunien penkkien istuinkankaista.


Eiköhän tuossa raha ratkaise. Muovipenkit ovat kerta kaikkiaan helpompia ja edullisempia pitää kunnossa. Jos jokin Itä-Helsingin spurgu tekee jätöksiä on ne kyllä helpompi ja nopeampi muovipenkiltä pyyhkästä kuin alkaa vaihtamaan koko istuin. Ainakin loogisesti ajateltuna. Eiköhän nuo metrot ole tarkoitettu lyhyempiä matkoja, eikä mistään Kivenlahdesta Sipooseen. Vuosaaren Satamaan mielestäni tulisi metroa jatkaa. Se toimisi myös yhteytenä sille matkustajaliikenteen osalle, joka ei kulje autoilla. Tallinkhan on ainakin ilmoittanut että Superfastit tulevat sieltä lähtemään.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuohonkin saatiin vastaus viime keskiviikkona 25-vuotiskirjan julkistamistilaisuudessa. Helsingin metrojunien istuimista neljännesvuosisadan aikana on tarvinnut uusia alle 1%. Tukholmassa uusitaan *joka vuosi* 10% tunnelijunien penkkien istuinkankaista.


Viime päivät olen matkustanut Brysselin metrossa - joka muuten edestäpäin on kuin täsmälleen HKL:n metro sekä oranssin värin että muotoilun osalta. Otettu käyttöön 1976.

Täällä on kahdenlaisia istuimia: kudotulla kankaalla ja kernin tyyppisellä muovipinnalla. Molemmat on tehty niin, ettei päällystä saa erikseen irti. Kankaiset ovat usein roisin näköisiä: kuvitelkaa miltä näyttää purkka joka on istuttu vuosi sitten kankaaseen kiinni. Mutta molemmat ovat pehmustettuja.

Olen matkustanut aika lailla maailman metroissa, ja esim. Lontoossa on kangasistuimet. En muista missään nähneeni niin likaisia kankaita kuin täällä. Mutta yleensä istuin onkin tehty niin, että päällyksen saa helposti irti ja pesuun purkamatta koko sohvaa kuten täällä Brysselissä on tehtävä.

Aivan varmasti pehmustettu kangasistuin on kalliimpi kuin valettu muovisohva. Mutta nykyaikainen ratikka on halvempi kuin metro kokonaisuutena, joten miksi meillä perustellaan hinnalla istuinten kehno laatu kun järjestelmävalinta muuten ei perustu kustannuksiin? Ehkäpä bussien ja ratikoiden penkit ovat meillä mukavat siksi, että on jäänyt rahaa ajatella vähän matkustajiakin...




> Pähkäilyt jonkun pikaratikan suhteen tässä ketjussa on vailla järkeä alusta loppuun.


Noh noh. HKL:n metroa voisi jatkaa vaikka mihin, jos sen tekniset ratkaisut sopisivat seudun yhdyskuntarakenteeseen ja asukastiheyteen. Kyllä jotain voisi oppia kuluneista 25 vuodesta. Ja onhan HKL:ssä yritettykin. Siksi entinen suunnittelujohtaja on sitä mieltä, että länsimetrosta pitäisi tehdä teknisesti yhteensopimaton itämetron kanssa, kun kapasiteetti on liian suuri. Valitettavasti asemien lyhentämisestä ei ole mitään hyötyä HKL-metron ongelmien eikä kustannustenkaan kanssa.

Maailman metroille on tyypillistä, että samat junat sahaavat yhtä rataa edestakaisin. Tällaisessa ratkaisussa on lähes yhdentekevää, minkälaisia toisistaan erillään toimivat radat ja niiden kalusto on. Sen vuoksi minkä hyvänsä uuden metroradan kanssa ollaan Helsingissäkin tietyssä mielessä puhtaalla pöydällä. Eli uuden radan ei tarvitse olla yhteensopiva entisen radan teknisten ongelmien kanssa.

Jos pidennetään olemassa olevaa rataa jommasta kummasta päästä, kannattaa pysyä yhteensopivuudessa ja tehdä vain sellaisia muutoksia, jotka edistävät ratkaisevasti tulevaisuuden kehitystä. Esim. RaideYVA:n kombi olisi ollut sellainen periaateratkaisu. Raskaampaan suuntaan mentäessä olisi mahdollisuus nostaa nopeus- ja mukavuustaso paikallisjunien tasolle.

Kokonaan uusien "metrolinjojen" kanssa tulee ensimmäiseksi tehdä päätös siitä, ovatko ne "junia" vai jotain muuta - jolle en siis tässä yhteydessä anna mitään nimeä, kun niihin näyttää liittyvän liian vahvoja tunteita. Nimityksellä "juna" tarkoitan nimenomaan RHK:n junaliikenteen kanssa yhteensopivaa rakennetta, koska se on yksinkertaisesti parempi 1524 mm:n raiteella ja noin 3 metrin korileveydellä toimiva järjestelmä kuin nykyinen HKL-metro.

"Juna" sopii yhtä huonosti seudun yhdyskuntarakenteeseen kuin HKL-metrokin, mutta vastineeksi se sentään tarjoaa siedettävää nopeutta niin, että työssäkäynti on 45 minuutin matka-ajalla mahdollista 60-70 km:n päästä (Mäntsälä-Hki 59 km 39-41 min.). Ihan vain esimerkkinä Pohjois-Vuosaaresta Töölön noin 18 km:n matka kestää 45-50 min.

"Juna"-ratkaisun ongelma on vain siinä, että sen kanssa ei synny vaihdottomia yhteyksiä. Niihin päästään vain kevyemmillä ratkaisuilla, joissa kalusto voi jatkaa vaikka tunneleista katuverkolle. Jos kevyemmiksi ratkaisuiksi eivät kelpaa nykyisen ratikkaverkon kanssa yhteensopivat ratkaisut, sitten pitää tehdä jotain muuta. Mutta tosiasiassa kelpaamattomuuden syyt ovat vain asenteissa.




> Jos tässä poliittisessa ilmapiirissä sellaisia halutaan, niin kannattaa aloittaa mouhuaminen realistisimmasta vaihtoehdosta eli JOKERIn nostamisesta kiskoille. Siitäkin on vielä pitkä matka kaikkiin muihin oikeasti (myös poliittisesti) toteuttamiskelpoisiin vaihtoehtoihin.


"Tässä poliittisessa ilmapiirissä" ei tarvitse mouhuta Raide-Jokerista, koska se on jo työn alla. Pikemminkin minusta tuntuu siltä, että jotkut mouhuavat metrosta ja nimenomaan täysin epärealistisin suunnitelmin. Kannattaa nyt ensin katsoa, mikä hintalappu on saatu länsimetrolle ja löytyykö siihen sitten rahaa myös. Sen voin kyllä arvata, että koulut, vanhainkodit, sairaalat ja kirjastot ollaan kyllä valmiita vaikka sulkemaan, ettei tarvitsisi perääntyä. Arvovaltakysymykset ovat sellaisia.




> Lisäksi tuijottaminen yksisilmäisesti vain investointikustannuksiin on suurimman luokan itsepetosta. Näin asia nyt vain sattuu olemaan.


Minun mielestäni kyllä suurimman luokan itsepetos liityy nimenomaan siihen, ettei investointikustannuksista piitata vaan tuijotetaan pelkästään käyttökuluihin. Puhumattakaan siitä, ettei verrata kuluja ja tuloja vaan mitataan ainoastaan kuluja. Sosialismissa kiellettiin investoinnin käsite kapitalistisena hapatuksena, mutta sosialismi kaatuikin konkurssiin.

HKL-metro (liityntäliikenteineen) ei ole halpaa vaan kallista joukkoliikennettä, mutta jos olisi tarpeeksi matkustajia, kalliskin liikenne olisi kannattavaa. Mutta kun ei matkustajia ole paljon, ei kannata valita kalleinta mahdollista joukkoliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minun mielestäni kyllä suurimman luokan itsepetos liityy nimenomaan siihen, ettei investointikustannuksista piitata vaan tuijotetaan pelkästään käyttökuluihin.


Pointti on toki siinä, että jotkut tuijottavat yksipuolisesti vain jotain yhtä tarkoin rajattua kohdetta - kohde voi olla toki käyttökulut, tai vaikkapa joukkoliikenteen aiheuttamat kokonaismenot. Kun valitaan liikennejärjestelmä, valitaan myös maankäyttöpolitiikka. Eheä yhdyskuntarakenne tuo vaihtoehtoiseen hajanaiseen rakenteeseen verrattuna niin suuret säästöt pitkällä aikajänteellä, että jonkun raideyhteyden - vaikka sitten raskaankin - investointikustannukset ovat hyttysen roiskaus tyynessä valtameressä verrattuna siihen, että maankäyttö hajaantuisi entisestään ja palveluita ja kunnallistekniikkaa yms. useanlaisia asioita jouduttaisiin järjestämään ja ylläpitämään samalle väkimäärälle, joka sijoittuisikin hajautetusti pitkin "metsiä". Hajanaisessa mallissa energian kulutus ja ympäristön kuormitus per asukas on toki aivan jollain muulla tasolla kuin lähijuna- tai metrovetoisessa yhdyskuntamallissa. Oikein toteutetussa ratikkakaupunginosassa (esim. Pikku Huopalahti) toki saavutetaan samoja etuja vähän pienemmässä mittakaavassa kuin peräänkuuluttamissani raskasraideyhdyskunnissa.

Helsingin itämetron ensimmäinen vaihe oli varoittava esimerkki siitä, miten raskasraideyhteyksiä ei tule järjestää. Metrolinja keskustasta vain Itäkeskukseen siten, että peruslinjaus menee valtaosin moottorikadun vartta päättyen "yhtäkkiä" vain suurelle liityntäterminaalille oli äärimmäisen tökerö kompromissi. Mutta tuo vaihe oli pelkkä välivaihe, sanan metro ei pitäisi tässä vaiheessa tuoda enää kenellekään mielleyhtymää sellaisesta liikennejärjestelmästä. Linjaa on jatkettu kahta haaraa lähemmäs asukkaita ja itse rungollekin on tullut uusia väliasemia vuosien varrella. Toki Helsingin metro on peruskonseptina edelleen varsin liityntävetoinen, mutta ei enää siinä laajuudessa kuin 25 vuotta sitten. Se 1980-luvun alunkin tilanne oli vain välivaihe, vastaavia välivaiheita toki on koettu raitiovaunumaailmassakin, esimerkiksi Göteborgin Angeredissa vuosina 1969 - 78. Siellä väliaikaisina päättäreinä toimivat vuoron perään Alelyckan, Hjällbo ja Storås. Tänä päivänä itse Angered C:ssä sijaitsee koko lailla massiivinen liityntäterminaali.

Jos ja kun metroa jatketaan, tulisi jatkorakentamisen ensisijaisesti perustua Vantaankosken radan oppeihin eli rakennetaan liikenneväylä ja yhdyskunta samanaikaisesti niin, että liitynnältä (ainakin radan oman vaikutusalueen osalta) voitaisiin välttyä. Ennen muuta peruslinjaus tulee vetää maankäytön keskeltä eikä laidalta.

Metron huippunopeus nykyisillä asemaväleillä on täysin riittävä. Noin 1 km:n (tai joissakin tilanteissa liki 2 km:n) asemaväleillä ei ehdi kiihdyttää juurikaan nyt käytössä olevia nopeuksia suurempiin lukemiin. Esimerkiksi Vantaankosken radalla Sm4:n Sn160 menee täysin hukkaan; kovinkaan monessa kohdassa sillä radalla edes kahdeksankymppiä ei ylity. 

Helsingin metron / Vantaankosken radan tyyppinen peruskonsepti ei tietenkään ole mielekäs juurikaan yli 25 km matkoille. Sitä pidemmät matkat menevät parhaiten R/H/Z -junatyyppisillä nopeilla yhteyksillä. Sellaisilla on sitten ihan oma tehtävänsä, joka taas ei palvele väliin jääviä alueita oikein millään tavalla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kun valitaan liikennejärjestelmä, valitaan myös maankäyttöpolitiikka.


Tämä on olennainen kysymys. 

Ongelmana kuitenkin Helsingin olosuhteissa on, että huolimatta siitä, että seudulle on haluttu toteuttaa raskas raideliikennejärjestelmä, on tehty kaksi selkeää virhettä:
1. On mitoitettu raskas raideliikenne (metro) siten, että sitä on hyvin vaikea sovittaa seudulla vallitsevaan kaupunkirakenteeseen. Asemaväli on pitkä ja geometria hankala.
2. On kaavoitettu myös raskaan raideliikenteen varteen niin, että rakenne ei kunnolla tukeudu rataan.

Ongelma näkyy yhtä vakavana myös metron "uudemmilla" haaroilla. 
Metro ei kulje Myllypurossa kaavan edellyttämällä paikalla.
Metro ei pysähdy Kurkimäessä. "Tyhjään" kaavoitettu Vuosaari kaavoitettiin niin, että metro ja kaupunkimoottoritie toteutettiin samaan uraan.

Tukholma ja osin Göteborg ovat esimerkkejä kaupungeista, joissa raskaan raideliikenteen vaatima kaavoitus toteutettiin paljon paremmin. Göteborgin esimerkki lisäksi osoittaa, että pohjoismaissa yleisellä mittakaavalla myös raskaalle raideliikenteelle kaavoitetut alueet voidaan hoitaa pikaraitiotietyyppisellä ratkaisulla.

Helsingin metrokonseptin olennainen ongelma tänä päivänä kuitenkin on, että se ei kovin hyvin sovellu matkustuksen nostamiseen seudun nykyisessä kaupunkirakenteessa todennäköisin tiivistämismahdollisuuksin. Pikaraitiotie-tyyppinen ratkaisu on helpommin sovitettavissa sekä nykyiseen rakenteeseen että niihin tiivistämismahdollisuuksiin, jotka ovat kohtuullisesti saavutettavissa.

----------


## petteri

> Tukholma ja osin Göteborg ovat esimerkkejä kaupungeista, joissa raskaan raideliikenteen vaatima kaavoitus toteutettiin paljon paremmin. Göteborgin esimerkki lisäksi osoittaa, että pohjoismaissa yleisellä mittakaavalla myös raskaalle raideliikenteelle kaavoitetut alueet voidaan hoitaa pikaraitiotietyyppisellä ratkaisulla.


Göteborg ja Helsinki eivät ole kovinkaan vertailukelpoisia kaupunkeja. Asukasmääristä Helsinki(1,27M asukasta) ja Göteborg(890000 asukasta) voisi kuvitella, että kaupungit olisivat vertailukelpoisia, mutta maantieteellisesti Göteborg on paljon Helsinkiä helpompi. 

Göteborgin keskusta on aika syvällä Götä-joen suistossa eli käytännössä lähes sisämaassa, niin että asutus on päässyt leviämään moneen suuntaan, Göteborgissa ei myöskään ole muita maantieteellisiä esteitä kuin Göta-joki, kaupunki on siis helppo rakentaa aika pienisäteiseksi, jolloin joukkoliikenteen nopeus ei ole kriittinen. Göteborgin tilannetta voisi kuvata tilanteella, jossa rakentamiseen on käytettävissä noin 70 % keskustasta lähtevän 10 km ympyrän alasta.

Helsingin keskusta ja ydinalueet ovat saarilla ja niemillä. Myös merenlahdet pirstovat rakennuskelpoisen maan. Helsingissä keskustasta lähtevän 10 km ympyrän alasta rakennuskelpoista maata on vain luokkaa 35 %. Tämä ja lähes 50 % suurempi asukasmäärä tekee Helsingin tyyppisen kaupungin liikenneympäristön rakentamisesta erittäin haastavaa.

Itse asiassa jopa Tukholmassa(1,72M asukasta) on keskustasta lähtevässä 10 kilometrin ympyrässä enemmän rakennuskelpoista maata kuin Helsingissä, vaikka Tukholma on Helsingin tapaan on saarille rakennettu. Käytännössä Tukholman keskusta on muuten maantieteellisesti vaikea, joten Tukholma on pohjoismaiden kaupungeista ainoa sopiva vertailukohta Helsingille.

Maailmalta löytyy vastaavia esimerkkejä. Esimerkiksi Los Angeles (Los Angeles-Long Beach-Santa Ana 12,3M) on maantieteellisesti aivan erilaisessa tilanteessa kuin New York(18,7 M) tai San Francisco (BayArea 7,2 M).

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ongelmana kuitenkin Helsingin olosuhteissa on, että huolimatta siitä, että seudulle on haluttu toteuttaa raskas raideliikennejärjestelmä, on tehty kaksi selkeää virhettä:
> 1. On mitoitettu raskas raideliikenne (metro) siten, että sitä on hyvin vaikea sovittaa seudulla vallitsevaan kaupunkirakenteeseen. Asemaväli on pitkä ja geometria hankala.
> 2. On kaavoitettu myös raskaan raideliikenteen varteen niin, että rakenne ei kunnolla tukeudu rataan.


Mikäli (tai kun) jatkoa ryhdytään toteuttamaan, jo tehdyistä virheistä on syytä ottaa opiksi. Vanhoja virheitä ei siis ole syytä tehdä toistamiseen ja itse asiassa esimerkiksi Länsimetro onkin päätetty viedä maankäytön kannalta keskeisien alueiden kautta (Keilaniemi, Otaniemi jne.).




> Ongelma näkyy yhtä vakavana myös metron "uudemmilla" haaroilla. 
> Metro ei kulje Myllypurossa kaavan edellyttämällä paikalla.
> Metro ei pysähdy Kurkimäessä. "Tyhjään" kaavoitettu Vuosaari kaavoitettiin niin, että metro ja kaupunkimoottoritie toteutettiin samaan uraan.


On makuasia luokitellaanko Myllypuro ja Kurkimäki "uudemman haaran" vaikutusalueeseen. Kontulan jatko (valmistui jo 1986) tehtiin joka tapauksessa säästöbudjetilla varomattomin seurauksin, missä Myllypuron vanha maankäyttö todellakin jäi ikävästi metrosta sivuun. Kurkimäessä kävin toissa päivänä viimeksi kävelyllä eikä se ole sanottavan kaukana Kontulan asemasta. Toki oma asema olisi paikallisien asukkaiden kannalta aina mukavampi.




> Tukholma ja osin Göteborg ovat esimerkkejä kaupungeista, joissa raskaan raideliikenteen vaatima kaavoitus toteutettiin paljon paremmin.


Osaksi toteutettiin, osaksi ei. Yleistäminen tässäkään asiassa ei varmaan ole erityisen hedelmällistä. Tukholman tunneliradan vanhin osa on erityisen onnistunut, samoin samalla aikakaudella Göteborgissa rakennetut raitiotieväylät esikaupungeissa. Meillä valitettavasti raideliikenteen ja sitä ympäröivän yhdyskunnan rakentaminen samanaikaisesti ei vain oikein ole tahtonut onnistua. Vantaankosken radan suunnalla onnistuttiin parhaiten.




> Göteborgin esimerkki lisäksi osoittaa, että pohjoismaissa yleisellä mittakaavalla myös raskaalle raideliikenteelle kaavoitetut alueet voidaan hoitaa pikaraitiotietyyppisellä ratkaisulla.


Ja kyydissä kulkee lähinnä maahanmuuttajia... Jos tuo on tavoite, niin sitten samaa voitaisiin tietenkin ryhtyä soveltamaan meilläkin. Göteborgissa on raitiovaunujen keskinopeus sittenkin vain hieman korkeampi kuin Helsingissä. Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on hädin tuskin tyydyttävä.




> Helsingin metrokonseptin olennainen ongelma tänä päivänä kuitenkin on, että se ei kovin hyvin sovellu matkustuksen nostamiseen seudun nykyisessä kaupunkirakenteessa todennäköisin tiivistämismahdollisuuksin. Pikaraitiotie-tyyppinen ratkaisu on helpommin sovitettavissa sekä nykyiseen rakenteeseen että niihin tiivistämismahdollisuuksiin, jotka ovat kohtuullisesti saavutettavissa.


Helsingin seudulla on hyvin erilaista maankäyttöä. Keskustan ulkopuolella on monentyyppisiä alueita, eikä niistä voi sanoa mitään yleistävää. Mitä enemmän raideyhteys ja yhdyskunta toteutetaan integroidusti, sitä parempi lopputulos saavutetaan. En pidä Helsingin metron konseptia tässä suhteessa millään tavoin ongelmallisena - haasteellisena kylläkin. Nähdäkseni pääkaupunkiseudulla tarvitaan jatkossakin useammanlaista raideliikennettä. Siinä kokonaisuudessa raitiotiepohjaisillekin laajennuksille on toki tilaa ja tilausta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Göteborg ja Helsinki eivät ole kovinkaan vertailukelpoisia kaupunkeja.


Tässä nyt oleellinen kysymys ei ole koko seudun kaavoitus vaan linjan varren kaavoitus. Mainitsin Göteborgin esimerkkinä Helsinkiä paremmasta kaavoituksesta lähinnä tarkoittaen joitakin pikaraitiotiehaaroja. Niitä kaavoitettaessa Göteborgiin oli tarkoitus tehdä metro, ja pikaraitiotie toteutettiin metron esivaiheena.

Göteborgin kokonaiskaavoitus on vaikeammassa tilanteessa kuin Helsingin. Voi olla, että teoriassa Göta-joki on pienempi este, mutta käytännössä se on muodostunut suuremmaksi - keskeisellä kaupunkialueella on nykyisin vain kolme tiesiltaa, joista vain yhdellä raitiotie, ja yksi moottoritietunneli. 

Pikaraitiotien ja metron liikennöintinopeus on vastaavin etuisuuksin  aina sama. 

Puhdas metroratkaisu on välttämätön vain silloin, kun koko linjan kuormitus edellyttää jatkuvasti pitkiä junia tihein vuorovälein.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Mikäli (tai kun) jatkoa ryhdytään toteuttamaan, jo tehdyistä virheistä on syytä ottaa opiksi. Vanhoja virheitä ei siis ole syytä tehdä toistamiseen ja itse asiassa esimerkiksi Länsimetro onkin päätetty viedä maankäytön kannalta keskeisien alueiden kautta (Keilaniemi, Otaniemi jne.).


Tässä taas ei tällaisella kalustolla ole mitään järkeä. Mikäli tällaisilla junilla aiotaan jatkaa, tulisi linjauksen olla ennemminkin Tapiola-Matinkylä-Kivenlahti-Kirkkonummi. Ja näistäkin yhden tai kaksi voisi mielellään jättää pois, jotta raskaiden vaunujen kiihdytysmatka varmasti riittäisi. Muussa tapauksessa tulisi vakavasti miettiä _hieman_ toisenlaista kalustoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin keskusta ja ydinalueet ovat saarilla ja niemillä. Myös merenlahdet pirstovat rakennuskelpoisen maan. Helsingissä keskustasta lähtevän 10 km ympyrän alasta rakennuskelpoista maata on vain luokkaa 35 %. Tämä ja lähes 50 % suurempi asukasmäärä tekee Helsingin tyyppisen kaupungin liikenneympäristön rakentamisesta erittäin haastavaa.
> 
> Itse asiassa jopa Tukholmassa(1,72M asukasta) on keskustasta lähtevässä 10 kilometrin ympyrässä enemmän rakennuskelpoista maata kuin Helsingissä, vaikka Tukholma on Helsingin tapaan on saarille rakennettu. Käytännössä Tukholman keskusta on muuten maantieteellisesti vaikea, joten Tukholma on pohjoismaiden kaupungeista ainoa sopiva vertailukohta Helsingille.


Allekirjoitan kanssa tämän väitteen.




> Tässä nyt oleellinen kysymys ei ole koko seudun kaavoitus vaan linjan varren kaavoitus. Mainitsin Göteborgin esimerkkinä Helsinkiä paremmasta kaavoituksesta lähinnä tarkoittaen joitakin pikaraitiotiehaaroja. Niitä kaavoitettaessa Göteborgiin oli tarkoitus tehdä metro, ja pikaraitiotie toteutettiin metron esivaiheena.


Tähän on lisättävä myös se, että G:ssä maapohjan savisuus tekisi maanalaisen metron rakentamisesta keskustaan erittäin kalliiksi, että lähinnä siksi siitä on toistaiseksi luovuttu. Göteborgin mahdollisen metron hyödyistä vs sen kalleudesta on käyty vilkasta keskustelua mm Svenska Spårvägssällskapetin nettifoorumissa.




> Puhdas metroratkaisu on välttämätön vain silloin, kun koko linjan kuormitus edellyttää jatkuvasti pitkiä junia tihein vuorovälein.


Ruotsissa on pienempiäkin kaupunkeja kuin Göteborg joissa on "metro", eli paikallisrautatie joka on rakennettu, tai tullaan rakentamaan tunneliin keskustan alle, nimittäin Helsingborg ja Malmö. 

Lopuksi täytyy sanoa että jokaisen maailman metron tai vastaavan raidejoukkoliikennejärjestelmän historiassa ja rakentamisen taustoissa löytyy omia piirteitä niin että niitä ei voi käsitellä yhtenäisenä joukkona. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mikäli tällaisilla junilla aiotaan jatkaa, tulisi linjauksen olla ennemminkin Tapiola-Matinkylä-Kivenlahti-Kirkkonummi. Ja näistäkin yhden tai kaksi voisi mielellään jättää pois, jotta raskaiden vaunujen kiihdytysmatka varmasti riittäisi. Muussa tapauksessa tulisi vakavasti miettiä _hieman_ toisenlaista kalustoa.


Kyllähän Espoo on selväkielisesti ilmaissut halunsa jatkaa metroyhteyttä Kivenlahteen välittömästi Matinkylän radan valmistuttua. Kirkkonummi alkaa olla jo varsin kaukana joka asemalla pysähtyvää metroa ajatellen. Ajoaika jo Matinkyläänkin tullee olemaan luokkaa 17 minuuttia Kampista (Raide-YVAssa puhuttiin muistaakseni 16 minuutista ilman Koivusaarta). Kivenlahteen menisi helposti sellaiset 25...26 minuuttia.

Helsingin metron nykykaluston kiihdytysominaisuuksissa ei nyt varmaan ole suurestikaan moitteen sijaa. Kaikki akselit ovat vetäviä ja teho / paino -suhde on kohtuullisen hyvin kohdallaan. Ei sen takia asemavälejä ole tarpeen keinotekoisesti pidentää. Helsingin metron lyhimmät asemavälit ovat tällä hetkellä Rautatientorin aseman molemmin puolin. Länsisuunnan puolella, mikäli sellainen nyt sitten joskus tulee, asemavälit ovat usein jopa 2 km. Ihan jo Ruoholahti - Lauttasaari on noin 2 km, samoin pari seuraavaa asemaväliä. Mikäli Koivusaari jää kuitenkin toteutumatta, muodostuu Lauttasaaren ja Keilaniemen välille liki 4 kilometrin yhtäjaksoinen osuus.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ruotsissa on pienempiäkin kaupunkeja kuin Göteborg joissa on "metro", eli paikallisrautatie joka on rakennettu, tai tullaan rakentamaan tunneliin keskustan alle, nimittäin Helsingborg ja Malmö.


Mikäli olen oikein ymmärtänyt, kuuluu nämä tunnelit täysin eri kokoluokan projekteihin. Helsingborgin (ja Helsingørin) tunneli liittyy tulevaan Oslo-Hampuri-rataan, Malmön Citytunneln taas kuuluu tietääkseni Öresundin junaan ja palvelee näin ollen myös välillä Kööpenhamina-Malmö.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Keskustelun yleispiirteistä: yleistyksiä ei keskustelussa voi välttää. Kun puhutaan pohjoismaisesta kaupunkisuunnittelusta, joka on tehty varsin yhtenäisen ideologian ja normien mukaan, yleistykset ovat pitkälle paikkaansapitäviä koska itse kaupunkirakenne on toteutettu yleistävien normien mukaan. 




> Vanhoja virheitä ei siis ole syytä tehdä toistamiseen ja itse asiassa esimerkiksi Länsimetro onkin päätetty viedä maankäytön kannalta keskeisien alueiden kautta (Keilaniemi, Otaniemi jne.).


Länsimetrossa nimenomaan toistetaan vanhoja virheitä. Länsimetro kattaa Etelä-Espoon väestöstä 15% ja Lauttasaaresta noin puolet. Raideliikennevaihtoehtoa, joka olisi kattanut Etelä-Espoon väestöstä 75% ja Lauttasaaresta lähes 100%, ei haluttu tutkia.




> Kurkimäessä kävin toissa päivänä viimeksi kävelyllä eikä se ole sanottavan kaukana Kontulan asemasta.


Kurkimäen keskustan metroasema olisi ollut muistaakseni n 700 m Kontulasta ja Myllypurosta. Tämä johtaa alueelta jo yli kilometrin kävelymatkoihin.

Kävelyetäisyyksiin voi suhtautua ylimielisesti, kuten metrotoimisto ja HKL-suunnitteluyksikkö.




> Osaksi toteutettiin, osaksi ei. Yleistäminen tässäkään asiassa ei varmaan ole erityisen hedelmällistä.


Osaksi ei koskee kaavoituksen suhteen lähinnä vain Göteborgin metron Angeredin haaraa. Tarkempi lähteisiin tutustuminen on osoittanut, että myös Tukholman metron nk. sinisellä linjalla käytettiin 500 m kävelyetäisyystavoitetta.




> Ja kyydissä kulkee lähinnä maahanmuuttajia... Jos tuo on tavoite, niin sitten samaa voitaisiin tietenkin ryhtyä soveltamaan meilläkin.


Göteborgissa matkustajat vaihtelevat alueittain ja niin myös Helsingissä. Itä-Helsingissä on myös varsin maahanmuuttajavaltaista. Liekö "metron varaan" suunnitellulla, mutta kaukana asemista sijaitsevalla kerrostalorakentamisella jotain tekoa asian kanssa...?




> Göteborgissa on raitiovaunujen keskinopeus sittenkin vain hieman korkeampi kuin Helsingissä.


Göteborgissa raitiotiellä on omat tunnetut ongelmansa. Pysäkkiaikoja pidentävät raitioliikenteeseen huonosti soveltuva lippujärjestelmä, eri vaunujen toisistaan poikkeavat ovijärjestelyt, asiakkaiden kurittomuus johon ei  pyritä vaikuttamaan. Lisäksi priorisointi, vaikka onkin Helsinkiä parempi, ei toimi rajattoman hyvin. 

Ongelmat eivät johdu siitä, että suurten lähiöiden liikennettä hoidetaan raitiovaunuilla. Kyse ei ole raitiotiejärjestelmän ylikuormittumisesta.




> Joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuus on hädin tuskin tyydyttävä.


Göteborgin joukkoliikenteen kulkumuoto-osuuteen vaikuttavat myös mm. se, että kaupunki on leimallisemmin teollisuuskaupunki, suuret teollisuus- ja satamatyönantajat sijaitsevat alueella, jonne ei ole tehokasta raidejoukkoliikennettä, useilla työpaikoilla (esim. Volvo) asenteet tukevat auton käyttöä, seudun kaupunkirakenne on varsin hajaantunut ym. 

Helsingin joukkoliikenteen korkeaan osuuteen vaikuttavat myös muut tekijät kuin kaupunkisuunnittelun ja joukkoliikenteen taso - esimerkiksi se, että Helsinki on Suomen pääkaupunki, jonka keskustaan on keskitetty paljon suhteellisen pienipalkkaisia julkishallinnon työpaikkoja, joihin kuljetaan joukkoliikenteellä. 





> Helsingin seudulla on hyvin erilaista maankäyttöä. Keskustan ulkopuolella on  monentyyppisiä alueita, eikä niistä voi sanoa mitään yleistävää.


Helsingin seudulla, kuten muuallakin Suomessa, kaikki sodanjälkeiset esikaupungit on toteutettu hyvin yhtenäisten kaavoitusnormien mukaan, jotka tyypillisesti tuottavat noin 1500 - 3000 as/km2 asukastiheyden. Joissakin suurlähiöissä jonkin verran yli tämän.

Helsingin asukastiheys voi tuottaa raskaalle raideliikenteelle riittävän käyttäjämäärän vain Tukholman metron tyyppisellä kaavoituksella, jossa lähiökeskukset on keskitetty metroasemille. Uusien tällaisten alueiden toteuttamiseen on seudun ydinalueella rajalliset mahdollisuudet.

Sen sijaan kevyelle raideliikenteelle nykyinen asukastiheys on täysin riittävä kaikkialla, missä on myös tiiviimpää rakentamista.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Kyllähän Espoo on selväkielisesti ilmaissut halunsa jatkaa metroyhteyttä Kivenlahteen välittömästi Matinkylän radan valmistuttua. Kirkkonummi alkaa olla jo varsin kaukana joka asemalla pysähtyvää metroa ajatellen.


Niin... Miksi siis pysähtyä joka kylässä?




> Ajoaika jo Matinkyläänkin tullee olemaan luokkaa 17 minuuttia Kampista (Raide-YVAssa puhuttiin muistaakseni 16 minuutista ilman Koivusaarta). Kivenlahteen menisi helposti sellaiset 25...26 minuuttia.


Hmm... Aika kauan 18 kilometrin matkaan. Autolla pääsee siis huomattavasti nopeammin, reittikin on sama. Mikäköhän tässä nyt mättää?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Länsimetrossa nimenomaan toistetaan vanhoja virheitä. Länsimetro kattaa Etelä-Espoon väestöstä 15% ja Lauttasaaresta noin puolet.


Länsimetron ulottuessa Kivenlahteen saakka likipitäen kaikki alueen merkittävät kerrostalolähiöt ovat metron piirissä. Pahasti syrjään jää vain Olarin / Kuitinmäen alue. Pientaloalueille ei ole realistista järjestää minkään muunkaanlaista raideliikennettä, sillä jopa bussi on useissa tapauksissa liian järeä liikenneväline siihen tarkoitukseen. Tätä taustaa vasten ymmärrän hyvin Espoon intohimon päästä jatkamaan metroa Matinkylästä länteen pikaisella aikataululla. 




> ]Helsingin joukkoliikenteen korkeaan osuuteen vaikuttavat myös muut tekijät kuin kaupunkisuunnittelun ja joukkoliikenteen taso - esimerkiksi se, että Helsinki on Suomen pääkaupunki, jonka keskustaan on keskitetty paljon suhteellisen pienipalkkaisia julkishallinnon työpaikkoja, joihin kuljetaan joukkoliikenteellä.


Tai se, että Helsingin niemelle ei nyt vain kerta kaikkiaan mahdu rajatonta määrää autoja. Eivätköhän ne todelliset matalapalkka-alat löydy kuitenkin palvelusektorilta, jossa työntekijöiden koulutustaso on usein alhaisin?




> ]Helsingin seudulla, kuten muuallakin Suomessa, kaikki sodanjälkeiset esikaupungit on toteutettu hyvin yhtenäisten kaavoitusnormien mukaan, jotka tyypillisesti tuottavat noin 1500 - 3000 as/km2 asukastiheyden. Joissakin suurlähiöissä jonkin verran yli tämän.


Pointti on siinä, että kerrostalokaupunginosissa asukastiheys on Helsingissä ja sen naapureilla aivan muulla tasolla kuin pientalovaltaisilla alueilla. Esimerkiksi Pakilan, Paloheinän ja Tuomarinkylän alueille on turha haaveilla sellaista raideliikennettä, joka palvelisi kaikkia asukkaita lyhyillä kävelyetäisyyksillä pysäkille.




> ]Helsingin asukastiheys voi tuottaa raskaalle raideliikenteelle riittävän käyttäjämäärän vain Tukholman metron tyyppisellä kaavoituksella, jossa lähiökeskukset on keskitetty metroasemille. Uusien tällaisten alueiden toteuttamiseen on seudun ydinalueella rajalliset mahdollisuudet.


Ja niitä mahdollisuuksia tunnetusti Helsingin seudulla nyt tutkitaan, osaksi ehkä "soveltaen".

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Niin... Miksi siis pysähtyä joka kylässä?


Tuossa nyt on valittava sellainen kompromissi, että liikenneväline on samalla nopea ja mahdollisimman monia palveleva.




> Hmm... Aika kauan 18 kilometrin matkaan. Autolla pääsee siis huomattavasti nopeammin, reittikin on sama. Mikäköhän tässä nyt mättää?


Autohan pääsee menemään suoraan moottoritietä pitkin suurimmaksi osaksi 100 km/h nopeudella. Mikäli vain keskustan kadut vetävät, niin auto on nopea tällaisella matkalla. Metron reitti Kivenlahden pääteasemalta (olettamani sijainti Mainingissa lähellä Ruukinsiltaa) Kamppiin on käsittääkseni noin 20 km ja varovainen arvioni on, että ajoaika reitillä olisi joitakin minuutteja yli 20 min jo senkin takia, että Matinkylän ja Kampin väli olisi metromatkana noin 17 minuutin matka. Joidenkin kirjoittajien toivoma tiheäasemavälinen raideyhteys olisi tietenkin tuostakin paljon hitaampi. Ei tietenkään ovelta ovelle heille, joiden kohdalle jokin lisäasemista tai -pysäkeistä osuisi.

----------


## vristo

Kyllähän Keilalahden ja Otaniemen lenkki on jo alueiden luonteen takia ehdottoman tarpeen, minun mielestäni. Sellaisia tyo- ja opiskelupaikkakeskittymiä ei sovi Helsingin seudun "MTR:n" (The Mass Transit Railway) ohittaa. Olisi toki virhe tehdä tästä länsimetrosta liian pieni ja vähäkapasitettinen, jota ei sitten voisi laajentaa ollenkaan.

Nimenomaan metron kannatus Helsingin seudun "massakuljetusrautatieksi" voisi nyt olla kasvavaan päin ja kun Helsinki liikennelaitoksensa suunnitteluosaston suulla vahvistettuna vaikuttaa suhtautuvan hieman penseästi Kehärataan on katse käännettävä juuri metron suuntaan. Em. TramWestin kaltainen suunnitelma näyttää olevan aika utopistista toteuttaa Helsingin alueella, samaten kuin lähijuna- ja metroliikenteen yhdistäminen (imagollisesti voisi kyllä olla mahdollista); ei taida olla näköpiirissä yhtään päättäjäelintä tai foorumia (tätä lukuunottamatta), joissa niistä edes jotenkin vakavasti keskusteltaisiin. Tämä on ikävä kyllä tosiasia, joka pitää ottaa huomioon. Laajasalon raideratkaisu on tietysti sellainen koetinpaikka ratikan soveltumisesta runkojoukkoliikenteeseen, mutta ensin on nuijittava sen päätös pöytään. Sama näytönpaikka on myös Raide-Jokerilla. Näiden onnistuminen voisi tehdä tilaa uudenlaiselle ajattelulle myös mualla. Suomi ei vaan ole Saksa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossa nyt on valittava sellainen kompromissi, että liikenneväline on samalla nopea ja mahdollisimman monia palveleva.


HKL:n metroratkaisun ongelma on, että se on valitettavasti huono kompromissi. Se ei ole nopea, mutta se ei myöskään ole kattava. Espoossa vaikeus tulee siitä, että Espoo on rakennettu kahteen pötköön moottoritien molemmin puolin. Metrorata on liian kallis, jotta se voitaisiin rakentaa näiden pötköjen keskelle, jolloin se palvelisi suunnilleen yhtä nopeasti kuin moottoritie - kunhan ensin on päässyt asemalle.

Nyt on tehty sellainen kompromissi, että rata kiemurtelee siinä toivossa, että saataisiin vähän kattavuuttakin. Matka pitenee ja matka-aika pitenee, mutta saavutettavuus ei parane, koska aina ollaan liityntäliikenteen varassa muualla kuin asemien vieressä.

Vesa on aivan oikeassa siinä, että "metron" pitäisi olla nopea. Se on sitä vain siten, että asemia on harvassa niin, että linjanopeus saadaan suureksi. HKL-metron keskimääräinen 1,35 km:n asemaväli on surkea kompromissi, jossa kävelyetäisyyden kattavuus on menetetty, mutta harvan asemavälin tuoma linjanopeuden kasvu ei ole vielä saavutettu.




> Joidenkin kirjoittajien toivoma tiheäasemavälinen raideyhteys olisi tietenkin tuostakin paljon hitaampi. Ei tietenkään ovelta ovelle heille, joiden kohdalle jokin lisäasemista tai -pysäkeistä osuisi.


Niinpä, sillä se matka-aika on ovelta ovelle, ei asemalta asemalle. Nykyinen bussiliikennehän on metroa nopeampi, vaikka se palvelee ovelta - mutta ei ovelle, vaan ainoastaaan Kamppiin. Bussiliikenteen juju on siinä, että pysäkkiväli on asuma-alueella 200-400 metriä ja sitten moottoritiellä muutama kilometri. Liityntäliikennemetro toimii samalla tavalla, mutta häviää busseille "moottoritien asemavälissä" sekä vaihtamiseen tuhraantuvassa ajassa. Ja erot ovat merkittäviä, jos 15-20 minuutin matka pitenee 10 minuuttia.




> Länsimetron ulottuessa Kivenlahteen saakka likipitäen kaikki alueen merkittävät kerrostalolähiöt ovat metron piirissä. Pahasti syrjään jää vain Olarin / Kuitinmäen alue.


Periaatteessa kyllä, mutta käytännössä ei. Kivenlahteenkaan saakka metron kattavuus kävelyetäisyydellä ei ole kehuttava. Se, että jossain kaupunginosassa on asema ei takaa palvelua, kun asemakaava levittää asutuksen kauas asemasta.




> Pientaloalueille ei ole realistista järjestää minkään muunkaanlaista raideliikennettä, sillä jopa bussi on useissa tapauksissa liian järeä liikenneväline siihen tarkoitukseen.


Pientaloalueella päästään jopa tiheyteen 2000 as/km2, eli tiheämpään kuin harva kerrostalolähiö. Pientaloalueiden huono matkatuotto perustuu huonoon palveluun sekä matkan kohteeseen. Eli jos ei perillekään pääse joukkoliikenteellä, niin ei sitä käytetä myöskään lähdettäessä.

Mielikuva pientaloalueesta kerrostaloalueen vastakohtana joukkoliikenteen mielessä perustuu pitkälti siihen, että vain kaupunkikeskustoissa voi nykyään elää ilman autoa. Esikaupunkialueilla tarvitaan auto pelkän ruoan ostamiseen.

Kaupunkikeskustoja tukee sekin, että niistä pääsee kaikkialle, minne joukkoliikennettä on, joten todennäköisyys joukkoliikenteeseen liikkumistapana on suuri vain keskustoissa. Ja tämä taas johtuu esim. pääkaupunkiseudulla vain virheellisestä joukkoliikennepolitiikasta. Eli massivisesta tähtiverkosta ja kehäyhteyksien puutteesta. Hieman pelkistäen: Seutukeskuskseen pääsee vain joukkoliikenteellä ja kaikkialle muualle vain autolla.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Helsingin seudulla, kuten muuallakin Suomessa, kaikki sodanjälkeiset esikaupungit on toteutettu hyvin yhtenäisten kaavoitusnormien mukaan, jotka tyypillisesti tuottavat noin 1500 - 3000 as/km2 asukastiheyden. Joissakin suurlähiöissä jonkin verran yli tämän.


Jos tarkoitat "sodanjälkeisellä" viimeiset 60 vuotta, niin sinä aikana on ehditty rakentaa vallan monenlaisia esikaupunkeja. Ensiksi rakennettiin tiheämpää, mutta 50-luvun puolivälistä aina 70-luvun puoliväliin  asti harjoitettiin hyvin väljää lähiörakentamista, kunnes öljykriisin seurauksena alettiin taas rakentaa tiiviimmin. Nyt rakennetaan sekä tiiviisti että väljästi, niin että on valinnanvaraa, mutta harmittavan usein hyvin kauas keskustasta.




> Helsingin asukastiheys voi tuottaa raskaalle raideliikenteelle riittävän käyttäjämäärän vain Tukholman metron tyyppisellä kaavoituksella, jossa lähiökeskukset on keskitetty metroasemille. Uusien tällaisten alueiden toteuttamiseen on seudun ydinalueella rajalliset mahdollisuudet.


Helsingin seudulla, jopa kehäykkösen sisäpuolella tai ainakin tuntumassa, olisi mahdollisuus tiivistää olemassaolevia vanhoja "metsälähiöitä", joka olisi tarpeen jo pelkästään taataakseen riittävän asukaspohjan palvelujen jatkuvuudelle, ja samalla jarruttaa asuntojen hintojen karkaamista  sekä "Nurmijärvi-ilmiötä" ym, mutta vanhojen alueiden asukkaat kun ovat valitettavasti eri mieltä kaupungin suunnitelmista täydennysrakentaa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vesa on aivan oikeassa siinä, että "metron" pitäisi olla nopea. Se on sitä vain siten, että asemia on harvassa niin, että linjanopeus saadaan suureksi. HKL-metron keskimääräinen 1,35 km:n asemaväli on surkea kompromissi, jossa kävelyetäisyyden kattavuus on menetetty, mutta harvan asemavälin tuoma linjanopeuden kasvu ei ole vielä saavutettu.


Metron asemaväli on aika lähellä rautatielähiliikenteen keskivertoasemaväliä ns kaupunkirataosuuksilla. Ne jotka ovat valinneet asua juuri radan varrella tai tuntumassa tulevat hyvin toimeen niillä. Miksi metro on sitten huonompi?




> Niinpä, sillä se matka-aika on ovelta ovelle, ei asemalta asemalle. Nykyinen bussiliikennehän on metroa nopeampi, vaikka se palvelee ovelta - mutta ei ovelle, vaan ainoastaaan Kamppiin.


Niinpä niin, mutta kun se bussi ei voi lentää, niin sillä ei pääse lännestä Kamppia lähemmäs. 




> Bussiliikenteen juju on siinä, että pysäkkiväli on asuma-alueella 200-400 metriä ja sitten moottoritiellä muutama kilometri.


Toinen juttu, moottoritiebussista ei pääse ulos kuin päätepisteiden läheisyydessä sekä muutamalla harvalla pysäkillä keskellä ei mitään. Jos on matkalla kohteseen joka on matkan puolivälissä, niin joutuu joko turvautumaan hitaaseen ja harvoin kulkevaan "nurkkabussiin" tai käveltävä pitkiä matkoja moottorititien varrelta. Valittiin mikä tahansa joukkoliikenneratkaisu kun kaupunkirakenne on sellainen mikä se on, niin aina joku häviää.

Laskelmien valossa en epäile ollenkaan etteikö PK-seudun itä-länsisuunnan joukkoliikenteessä olisi pärjätty busseilla aika pitkälle jos erään 70-luvun ehdotuksen mukaan keskeneräisisen metron tunnelissa olisi alettu ajaa busseilla metrojunien sijaan, tai busseille olisi tehty keskustatunneli  Ruoholahdesta ainakin Sörnäisten Rantatielle asti. Mutta en viitsi tässä nyt spekuloida miten "elegantti" tällainen ratkaisu olisi ollut metroon verrattuna, tai millaista ilmaa olisi joutunut hengittää maanalaisilla bussipysäkeillä tai bussien sisällä, tai miten turvallinen ratkaisu olisi ollut esim bussin moottoripalon sattuessa, joita kuitenkin sattuu aika usein.




> Pientaloalueella päästään jopa tiheyteen 2000 as/km2, eli tiheämpään kuin harva kerrostalolähiö. Pientaloalueiden huono matkatuotto perustuu huonoon palveluun sekä matkan kohteeseen. Eli jos ei perillekään pääse joukkoliikenteellä, niin ei sitä käytetä myöskään lähdettäessä.
> 
> Mielikuva pientaloalueesta kerrostaloalueen vastakohtana joukkoliikenteen mielessä perustuu pitkälti siihen, että vain kaupunkikeskustoissa voi nykyään elää ilman autoa. Esikaupunkialueilla tarvitaan auto pelkän ruoan ostamiseen.


Moni kuvittelee että kokonaan autoton perhe esim espoolaisessa rivitalossa  on todellinen harvinaisuus, mutta sellaisiakin on. Esim meidän naapurissakin asuu sellainen.




> Kaupunkikeskustoja tukee sekin, että niistä pääsee kaikkialle, minne joukkoliikennettä on, joten todennäköisyys joukkoliikenteeseen liikkumistapana on suuri vain keskustoissa. Ja tämä taas johtuu esim. pääkaupunkiseudulla vain virheellisestä joukkoliikennepolitiikasta. Eli massivisesta tähtiverkosta ja kehäyhteyksien puutteesta. Hieman pelkistäen: Seutukeskuskseen pääsee vain joukkoliikenteellä ja kaikkialle muualle vain autolla.


Eiköhän se varsinainen ongelma johdu siitä, että koko pk-seutua rakennettiin epäonnistuneen kaavoituspolitiikan ja vallitsevien maanomistusolosuhteiden vuoksi toimivaa joukkoliikennettä ajatellen aivan liian väljäksi sen nopeimman kasvun aikana 1960-70-luvulla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Helsingin asukastiheys voi tuottaa raskaalle raideliikenteelle riittävän käyttäjämäärän vain Tukholman metron tyyppisellä kaavoituksella, jossa lähiökeskukset on keskitetty metroasemille. Uusien tällaisten alueiden toteuttamiseen on seudun ydinalueella rajalliset mahdollisuudet.


Tämähän olisi hyvä ajatus. Tilaa meillä pääkaupunkiseudulla riittää, kun vaan päätetään rakentaa uusi "Martinlaakson rata" lähiöineen, joissa keskuksissa kaupat ja korkeita kerrostaloja, syrjempänä rivi- ja omakotitaloja. Uusia kasvukäytäviä avautuu rakentamalla uusia ratoja. Olemassa oleviakin alueita voidaan muuntaa lähemmäksi tätä tavoitetta tiivistämällä alueita sekä korottamalla olemassa olevia taloja. Sipoossa on tilaa, samoin Helsinki-Vantaan pohjoispuolella lentomelualueella. Samoin voidaan tehdä pitkä rata, jota juna pyyhältää nopeasti kauas seudulta ja siellä päätepisteessä on sitten paljon lähiöitä. En tosin usko, että tähän on tarvetta, sillä esimerkiksi rata Vantaankoski-Klaukkala-Nurmijärvi-Rajamäki-Hyvinkää tarjoaisi jo loistavat mahdollisuudet uusien lähiöiden rakentamiseen, paljon olisi peltoja tällä radalla ja olemassa olevaa rakennettakin sen varrella.

----------


## kemkim

> Esimerkiksi Pakilan, Paloheinän ja Tuomarinkylän alueille on turha haaveilla sellaista raideliikennettä, joka palvelisi kaikkia asukkaita lyhyillä kävelyetäisyyksillä pysäkille.


Sen sijaan Pakila, Paloheinä ja Tuomarinkylä ovat historiallisia pientaloalueita, jonka seurauksena niihin on toteutettu kattavat ja tiheät bussiyhteydet (63, 64, 66A, 67). Samoin ovat kävelymatkan päässä Kehä I:n ja Tuusulanväylän hyvät bussipalvelut. Ei uusilla omakotialueilla ole puhettakaan tällaisesta joukkoliikenteen tasosta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sen sijaan Pakila, Paloheinä ja Tuomarinkylä ovat historiallisia pientaloalueita, jonka seurauksena niihin on toteutettu kattavat ja tiheät bussiyhteydet (63, 64, 66A, 67). Samoin ovat kävelymatkan päässä Kehä I:n ja Tuusulanväylän hyvät bussipalvelut. Ei uusilla omakotialueilla ole puhettakaan tällaisesta joukkoliikenteen tasosta.


Periaatteessa olen kanssasi pitkälle samaa mieltä. On toki täsmennettävä, että esimerkiksi Itä-Pakilan aluetta listaamistasi linjoista palvelee itse asiassa vain linja 64. Länsi-Pakilan suunnalla menee "paremmin", kun he voivat valita jonkun parhaaksi katsomansa linjoista 63, 66(A) tai 67. Tosin Pakila, Paloheinä ja Tuomarila ovat pinta-alaltaan suuria alueita, eikä kaikilta kolkilta suinkaan ole kovin lyhyt kävelymatka bussipysäkille. Tuusulanväylän liittymäpysäkki on kävelymatkan päässä vain osalla pakilalaisista. Minua ei todellakaan kävelymatkat suuremmin rasita, vastahan pääsin rehentelemästä siitä, kun hiippailin toissa päivänä Kurkimäen ja Kontulan väliä ees ja taas... Ehkäpä riemuisia assosiaatiota synnyttävien valokuvien ottaminen motivoi liikkumaan keskivertokansalaista enemmän sitten...  :Wink: 

Tuolla edellä kritisoitiin Keilaniemen ja Otaniemen aiheuttamasta matkan ja ajoajan pidentymisestä, mikä sai minussa tietynasteisen huvittuneisuuden tunteen esille. Ei ole kauaa, kun osaksi samat kritisoijat puolistivat Länsimetron vetämistä Töölön kautta, mikä olisi aikaansaanut jo huomattavasti suuremman pidennyksen ajoaikoihin.  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Sen sijaan Pakila, Paloheinä ja Tuomarinkylä ovat historiallisia pientaloalueita, jonka seurauksena niihin on toteutettu kattavat ja tiheät bussiyhteydet (63, 64, 66A, 67). Ei uusilla omakotialueilla ole puhettakaan tällaisesta joukkoliikenteen tasosta.


Lyhyt muistuma edelliseen:

Pakila, Oulunkylä ja Tuomarinkylä lukuisine osa-alueineen, kuten Metsälä, Maunula, Pirkkola, Torpparinmäki jne. ovat kautta aikain olleet verrattain hyvän linja-autoliikenteen piirissä. Ja se on perustunut jo ennen yhteistariffia lukuisiin yksityisiin bussiyhtiöihin sekä kaupungin sinisiin busseihin. Nuorempana pääsi liikkumaan HKL:n, Suomen Turistiauton, Saaren Auton, Sirolan Liikenteen ja Metsälän Linjan autoilla kantakaupungista Tuusulantietä näille seuduille. HKL:llä oli myös toinen vaihtoehto Hämeenlinnantien kautta alueelle. Helsinki-Maaseutu-Liikenteellä oli myös poikittaisruuhkalinja Patolasta Herttoniemeen. Joka firmalla oli käytössä omat lippunsa, ja se sai aikaan yksityisten bussien käyttäjissä tietynlaisen "meidän linja" mentaliteetin. Hankalaahan se oli meille liikenneharrastajanuorille, kun piti olla koululaislippuvihkoja sen-seitsemää-firmaa varten aina taskussa. Ja hankalaa toki niille tavallisille kaupunkilaisille, jotka olisivat voineet matkustaa jollain HKL:n linjan kanssa liikennöivällä rinnakkaisella YLH:n bussilla, mutta ei ollut hankittuna kuin kaupungin kortti. YLH:n linjojen haaroitus muusta liikennevirrasta tapahtui usein vasta aivan kohdetaajaman läheisyydessä.

Yhteistariffin jälkeen YLH jatkoi entiseen tapaan kilpaillen nyt HKL:n kanssa samoista matkustajista. Sittemmin linjoja rationalisoitiin, kilpailutettiin, ja firmat kuihtuivat pois. Joka kylään oli ollut vuosikymmenet omat linjansa, eikä linjojen määräkohteiden vähentämiseen ole nykyajan säästöhuumassa juurikaan puututtu. Saattaisi muuten nousta suuri haloo. Myöhemmin rakennetuilla asuinalueilla ei ole tätä historiallista YLH-historiaa, joten kaupunki on voinut miettiä kriittisemmin uusien linjojen johtamista sellaisille alueille. Ja voinut olla perustamatta sellaisia.

YLH= yksityinen liikenteenharjoittaja

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuolla edellä kritisoitiin Keilaniemen ja Otaniemen aiheuttamasta matkan ja ajoajan pidentymisestä, mikä sai minussa tietynasteisen huvittuneisuuden tunteen esille. Ei ole kauaa, kun osaksi samat kritisoijat puolistivat Länsimetron vetämistä Töölön kautta, mikä olisi aikaansaanut jo huomattavasti suuremman pidennyksen ajoaikoihin.


Riippuu tietenkin siitä, minne on matka. Jos on matka Tapiolan länsipuolelta Keskustaan, Otaniemi on turha kierros. Ja vaikka olisi matkalla Töölön tai Meilahteen, mutta on pakko kiertää kampin kautta, niin silloinkin Otaniemi on tuhra kierros.

Jopa RaideYVA:ssa todettiin, että espoolaiset eivät ole matkalla Kamppiin, vaan ainoastaan Kampin kautta, koska nykyään ja tulevaisuudessakaan Espoosta ei muuten minnekään joukkoliikenteellä pääse. Eli parasta on vain turvautua autoon, jos haluaa päästä suoraa reittiä.  :Sad:  Näinkö joukkoliikennettä kehitetään?

Jos on vaikea ymmärtää, miksi arvostelen joukkoliikennettä, joka halutaan rakentaa metron vuoksi tähtiverkkona ja liityntäliikenteenä, niin asiaa voi kuvitella seudullisena tieverkkona ilman kehäteitä ja jättämällä pari Helsingistä lähtevää pääväylää "turhina" pois. Silloin autoilijoille tarjottaisiin samaa "Euroopan parasta" tieliikennettä kuin nyt joukkoliikenteen käyttäjille.

Ja seudun kärkihankkeena olisi Länsiväylän leventäminen 12-kaistaiseksi, koska 6 rinnakkaista jonoa Ruoholahdessa olisivat lyhyempiä kuin nykyiset 3 rinnakkaista.

Ja jos tätä analogiaa jatkaa vielä Marjarataan, niin selitettäisiin, että poikittainen yhteys on aivan välttämätön. Mutta sellaiseksi riittää Tuusulantien ja Hämeenlinnanväylän yhdistäminen tunnelissa lentokentän alta. Matkalla olisi toki risteys, josta pääsee lentokentän parkkipaikoille ja sitä kautta Aviapolikseen ja autolla voisi tietenkin jatkaa matkaa Jumboon - jonne siis ei pääse Kehä 3:lta, koska sitä ei ole.

Kyllä tiesuunnittelijat olisivat saaneet kyytiä jo aikapäivät sitten tällaisin suunnitelmin - kuten todellisuudessa on käynytkin, ja siksi meillä on autoilijoiden onneksi ja autoilun kasvuksi kehätiet.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Metron asemaväli on aika lähellä rautatielähiliikenteen keskivertoasemaväliä ns kaupunkirataosuuksilla. Ne jotka ovat valinneet asua juuri radan varrella tai tuntumassa tulevat hyvin toimeen niillä. Miksi metro on sitten huonompi?


Siksi, että radan varsien kaupunkirakenne on tehty radoilla olevien asemien mukaan, koska rata on ollut ensin ja rakentaminen tullut sitten.

Metro on ympätty kaupunkirakenteeseen, jota ei suunniteltu sellaiselle metrolle kuin on tehty ja halutaan tehdä Espooseen. Ja joka puolelle muuallekin. Idässä asemat tehtiin rakennettujen alueiden ulkopuolelle, lännessä arvotaan nyt, mihin kohtaan tasaisessa rakentamisessa laitetaan asemia.

Vuosikymmeniä rakennettu autokaupunki ei sovi joukkoliikenteelle ylipäätään ja kaikkein vähiten HKL-metron tapaan tehdylle metrolle. HKL-metron vika on siinä, ettei sitä ole tehty metroa ennen olleen kaupungin ehdoilla. Sen sijaan radanvarsien asutus on tehty ennen sitä olleen radan ehdoilla.




> Niinpä niin, mutta kun se bussi ei voi lentää, niin sillä ei pääse lännestä Kamppia lähemmäs.


Kadulla kulkeminen riittää...  :Wink:  KOKO Kampin bussiliikenne tulee 2-kaistaista katutunnelia pitkin. Sille löytyy siten keskustan katuverkosta tilaa johtaa vaikka minne, jos niin vain halutaan. Mutta kun ei haluta.




> Toinen juttu, moottoritiebussista ei pääse ulos kuin päätepisteiden läheisyydessä sekä muutamalla harvalla pysäkillä keskellä ei mitään. Jos on matkalla kohteseen joka on matkan puolivälissä, niin joutuu joko turvautumaan hitaaseen ja harvoin kulkevaan "nurkkabussiin" tai käveltävä pitkiä matkoja moottorititien varrelta. Valittiin mikä tahansa joukkoliikenneratkaisu kun kaupunkirakenne on sellainen mikä se on, niin aina joku häviää.


Tämä "joku aina häviää" pätee nimenomaan liian raskaaseen metromaiseen ratkaisuun, mutta ei kevyempiin.

Suurin osa Espoon busseista ajaa moottoritietä Kamppiin, koska suurin osa matkustajista on matkalla jonnekin, jonne on pakko matkustaa Kampin kautta. Bussiverkkoa ei ole pakko tehdä näin typerästi, mutta niin on tehty, koska bussi- ja raitioliikennettä ei ole saanut sitten 1960-luvun kehittää.




> Moni kuvittelee että kokonaan autoton perhe esim espoolaisessa rivitalossa  on todellinen harvinaisuus, mutta sellaisiakin on. Esim meidän naapurissakin asuu sellainen.


"Poikkeus vahvistaa säännön." Ei siitä kuitenkaan mihinkään pääse, että tilastot todistavat Espoon autoistuneimmaksi YTV-kaupungiksi.




> Eiköhän se varsinainen ongelma johdu siitä, että koko pk-seutua rakennettiin epäonnistuneen kaavoituspolitiikan ja vallitsevien maanomistusolosuhteiden vuoksi toimivaa joukkoliikennettä ajatellen aivan liian väljäksi sen nopeimman kasvun aikana 1960-70-luvulla.


Riippuu siitä, mitä pidetään toimivana joukkoliikenteenä. Joidenkin mielestä "toimiva joukkoliikenne" = HKL-metro, ja muu pitäisikin lopettaa (vrt. Iso liityntä). Siitä syntyy todellakin täysin mahdoton yhtälö toteutetun kaavoituksen kanssa.

Mutta toki varsinaiset ongelmat lähtevät siitä, että kaupunkia rakennetaan ylipäätään muilla perusteilla kuin kaupunkilaisten etuja ajatellen. Tai ehkä ajatellaan joidenkin kaupunkilaisten etuja, jotka menevät toisten kaupunkilaisten etujen edelle. Ovathan ne maanomistajatkin kaupunkilaisia, jos ovat kaupungissa kirjoilla.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Riippuu tietenkin siitä, minne on matka. - Jopa RaideYVA:ssa todettiin, että espoolaiset eivät ole matkalla Kamppiin, vaan ainoastaan Kampin kautta, koska nykyään ja tulevaisuudessakaan Espoosta ei muuten minnekään joukkoliikenteellä pääse.


Nyt kun tässä Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen aiheuttamasta mutkasta juttu tuli esille, on ymmärrettävä, että länsiraidetta ei tehdä yksistään Espoossa asuvien tarpeisiin. Erityisesti Keilalahden ja Otaniemen alueelle mennään ja tullaan menemään töihin ja opiskelemaan hyvin suureksi osaksi myös Espoon ulkopuolelta. 

Kamppi, Rautatieasema ja viimeksi mainitun bussiterminaalit ja raitiovaunupysäkit ovat osa Helsingin matkakeskusta. On täysin ymmärrettävää, että päälinjastot menevät sen kautta. Toki Helsingin niemen kiertäviä yhteyksiä on ollut tähänkin saakka (bussit 503 - 506, 550 yms.) ja vastaavia tulee olemaan länsiraiteen valmistuttuakin. Bussit 194 ja 195 kytkevät Töölön, Meilahden ja Munkkiniemen Etelä-Espooseen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt kun tässä Otaniemen ja Keilaniemen aiheuttamasta mutkasta juttu tuli esille, on ymmärrettävä, että länsiraidetta ei tehdä yksistään Espoossa asuvien tarpeisiin. Erityisesti Keilalahden ja Otaniemen alueelle mennään ja tullaan menemään töihin ja opiskelemaan hyvin suureksi osaksi myös Espoon ulkopuolelta.


Näin on. Ja täytyy muistaa että metron kaltaisessa vehkeessä Otaniemen kautta kiertäminen aiheuttaa korkeintaan 2 minuuttia ylimääräistä matka-aikaa joka käytännössä ei tunnu missään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vuosikymmeniä rakennettu autokaupunki ei sovi joukkoliikenteelle ylipäätään ja kaikkein vähiten HKL-metron tapaan tehdylle metrolle. HKL-metron vika on siinä, ettei sitä ole tehty metroa ennen olleen kaupungin ehdoilla. Sen sijaan radanvarsien asutus on tehty ennen sitä olleen radan ehdoilla.


Ei se ihan kaikkialla ole niin. Varsinkin rantaradan varrella varsinainen asuintaajama alkaa vasta n 0,5  asemasta, koska itse aseman ja näiden taajamien välissä on joko rakentamatonta ryteikköä tai jokin teollisuusalue. Mutta silti ihmiset ovat tulleet toimeen junien kanssa. Esimerkkeinä Ilmala, Pitäjänmäki, Mäkkylä, Kera, Koivuhovi (parantui hieman aseman siirron jälkeen), Espoon keskus, Masala sekä myös Kirkkonummen keskus, jossa asuntoja ei oikeastan ole itse aseman tienoilla. 




> Kadulla kulkeminen riittää...  KOKO Kampin bussiliikenne tulee 2-kaistaista katutunnelia pitkin. Sille löytyy siten keskustan katuverkosta tilaa johtaa vaikka minne, jos niin vain halutaan. Mutta kun ei haluta.
> 
> Suurin osa Espoon busseista ajaa moottoritietä Kamppiin, koska suurin osa matkustajista on matkalla jonnekin, jonne on pakko matkustaa Kampin kautta. Bussiverkkoa ei ole pakko tehdä näin typerästi, mutta niin on tehty, koska bussi- ja raitioliikennettä ei ole saanut sitten 1960-luvun kehittää.


Se että Kampin tunneli on 2-kaistainen ei kerro koko asiasta mitään, onhan metrokin vain 2-raiteinen. Länsiväylää pitkin tulee Kamppiin yli 800 bussia/vuorokausi, ja ruuhkatuntina voi tulla n 100 bussia. Läheskään kaikkia busseja ei missään nimessä voisi päästää edes Mannerheimintielle asti, ja mitä iloa niistä busseista olisi jos ne tukkisivat jounkun Fredrikinkadun ja Bulevardin. Ei sellaisista "nähtävyyslinjoista" olisi edes kaupungin sisäisen liikenteen hoitajiksi koska vuorovälit ovat niin epäsäännölliset. Kamppi ei ole koskaan ollut mikään liikenteen solmukohta Helsingissä, vaan se titteli on aina ollut Rautatientorilla. Jos bussiliikennettä olisi pitänyt jotenkin kehittää niin jopa Alvar Aallon 60-luvun keskustasuunitelma rautatieaseman viereisine pääbussiasemineen olisi ajanut paremmin sitä asiaa kuin Kampin terminaali, mutta minkäs voi kun Aallon hienot suunnitelmat heitettiin kiistellyn Vapaudenkadun vuoksi viemäriin. 




> "Poikkeus vahvistaa säännön." Ei siitä kuitenkaan mihinkään pääse, että tilastot todistavat Espoon autoistuneimmaksi YTV-kaupungiksi.


Korjaa jos olen vääräsä mutta olen joskus lukenut Vantaan olevan autoisuneempi kuin Espoo, jos matkojen kulkumuoto-osuuksista puhutaan. Mutta sama se. 




> Riippuu siitä, mitä pidetään toimivana joukkoliikenteenä. Joidenkin mielestä "toimiva joukkoliikenne" = HKL-metro, ja muu pitäisikin lopettaa (vrt. Iso liityntä). Siitä syntyy todellakin täysin mahdoton yhtälö toteutetun kaavoituksen kanssa.


Mulle olisi kelvannut sellainenkin joukkoliikenneratkaisu kuin Stockholms Tunnelbana, tai T-banen i Oslo.




> Mutta toki varsinaiset ongelmat lähtevät siitä, että kaupunkia rakennetaan ylipäätään muilla perusteilla kuin kaupunkilaisten etuja ajatellen. Tai ehkä ajatellaan joidenkin kaupunkilaisten etuja, jotka menevät toisten kaupunkilaisten etujen edelle. Ovathan ne maanomistajatkin kaupunkilaisia, jos ovat kaupungissa kirjoil


Helsingissähän maan omistaa suurimmalti osin kaupunki itse, mutta se on jostain syystä täysin kykenemätön kaavoittamaan rakentamattomille ryteikköalueille mitään, ja siksi naapurit Espoo ja Vantaa, jossa maat omistavat pääosin yksityiset, ovat joutuneet viime 40 vuotena ottamaan vastaan koko pk-seutuun kohdistuvat kasvupaineet. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Helsingissähän maan omistaa suurimmalti osin kaupunki itse, mutta se on jostain syystä täysin kykenemätön kaavoittamaan rakentamattomille ryteikköalueille mitään, ja siksi naapurit Espoo ja Vantaa, jossa maat omistavat pääosin yksityiset, ovat joutuneet viime 40 vuotena ottamaan vastaan koko pk-seutuun kohdistuvat kasvupaineet.


Olen sitä mieltä, että ainakin Vanhankaupunginlahden ja Laajalahden mutalammikot olisi syytä täyttää ja rakentaa noille alueilla asuntoja. Kyllä ne linnut voivat asua jossain syrjemmälläkin 

Ja jostain käsittämättömästä syystä esikaupunkialueita ei ole viimeisen 60 vuoden aikana pakkoliitetty kaupunkiin, kuten on aina aikaisemmin tehty varsin säännöllisesti.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja jostain käsittämättömästä syystä esikaupunkialueita ei ole viimeisen 60 vuoden aikana pakkoliitetty kaupunkiin, kuten on aina aikaisemmin tehty varsin säännöllisesti.


Kuntien autonomiaa on lisätty viimeisistä pk-seudun liitoksista aika tavalla ja ne kuvittelevat nykyään olevansa valtioita valtiossa. Ja kun kehittyvä alue tämä pk-seutu on, niin eivät halua jakaa rahojaan muiden kuntien kanssa.

----------


## vristo

> Länsimetron ulottuessa Kivenlahteen saakka likipitäen kaikki alueen merkittävät kerrostalolähiöt ovat metron piirissä. Pahasti syrjään jää vain Olarin / Kuitinmäen alue.


 Minusta Länsimetron seuraava hanke sen Kivenlahteen ulottamisen jälkeen voisi hyvinkin olla uusi Olarin/Kutinmäen haara Jousenpuiston (ex-Niittymaa) asemalta. Pääteasema voisi olla jopa Puolarmetsan alueella, riippuen siitä, mitä sen käytosta päätetään. Liityntäbussit välillä Espoon keskus-Puolarmetsä-Olari/Kutinmäki-Matinkylä (e31 nykyäänkin) takaisivat hyvät yhteydet kaupunkiradan ja metron asemien välillä. Näin metrolinjalla voisi olla  kaksi junaryhmää: Kivenlahti-Tapiola-Kamppi-IK-Vuosaari ja Puolarmetsä-Tapiola-Kamppi-IK-Mellunmäki-Sipoo.

----------


## kemkim

> Minusta Länsimetron seuraava hanke sen Kivenlahteen ulottamisen jälkeen voisi hyvinkin olla uusi Olarin/Kutinmäen haara Jousenpuiston (ex-Niittymaa) asemalta.


Toinen vaihtoehto olisi tehdä haara uudelle suurelle Suurpellon alueelle ja jatkaa tätä haaraa Olariin saakka. Ei ole tässä karttaa nyt, että en tiedä miten suuri mutka tästä tulisi ja mikä olisi järkevä kohta haarautumiselle.

Katsoin nyt kartasta ja järkevältä vaikuttaisi haarautuminen niin, että erottaisiin ensin Olariin ja sen jälkeen Suurpeltoon. Rantaradalle saakka jatkamista en näe mielekkäänä, sillä kysyntää ei varmaankaan ole tarpeeksi. Olariin saisi useammankin aseman laitettua, jos Niittykummusta erottaisiin.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Minusta Länsimetron seuraava hanke sen Kivenlahteen ulottamisen jälkeen voisi hyvinkin olla uusi Olarin/Kutinmäen haara Jousenpuiston (ex-Niittymaa) asemalta. Pääteasema voisi olla jopa Puolarmetsan alueella, riippuen siitä, mitä sen käytosta päätetään. Liityntäbussit välillä Espoon keskus-Puolarmetsä-Olari/Kutinmäki-Matinkylä (e31 nykyäänkin) takaisivat hyvät yhteydet kaupunkiradan ja metron asemien välillä. Näin metrolinjalla voisi olla  kaksi junaryhmää: Kivenlahti-Tapiola-Kamppi-IK-Vuosaari ja Puolarmetsä-Tapiola-Kamppi-IK-Mellunmäki-Sipoo.


Aika mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Etenkin kun verkkotilassani on ollut jonkin aikaa mm. tällainen hahmotelma. Kemkim on muuten täysin oikeassa, että Suurpelto tuollaisessa tilanteessa jäisi ikävällä tavalla paitsioon raideliikenteestä. Kaipa joku osaisi sinnekin hahmotella jonkun hyvän yhteyden, olipa liikennemuodon järeysaste sitten mikä hyvänsä...  :Smile:

----------


## tislauskolonni

> Aika mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Etenkin kun verkkotilassani on ollut jonkin aikaa mm. tällainen hahmotelma. Kemkim on muuten täysin oikeassa, että Suurpelto tuollaisessa tilanteessa jäisi ikävällä tavalla paitsioon raideliikenteestä. Kaipa joku osaisi sinnekin hahmotella jonkun hyvän yhteyden, olipa liikennemuodon järeysaste sitten mikä hyvänsä...


Suurpeltoa palvelemaan tässä mallissa voisi ainakin laittaa poikittain kulkevan pikaratikkayhteyden: Matinkylästä Suurpellon kautta Leppävaaraan ja siitä  vaikka Vantaan puolelle. Tiedelinjan voisi toteuttaa myös ratikkana ja jatkaa sitä Suurpeltoon. Mutta onkohan kaksi metrolinjan haaraa + pikaratikka Tapiolasta länteen päin jo hieman liikaa. YTV-alueen liikennettä sivuavassa osiossa aloittamassani ketjussa http://jlf.fi/f13/1957-hahmottelemani-espoon-tulevaisuuden-linjasto/ on ehdotuksessani juuri nämä ratikkalinjat, mutta vain yksi metrolinja (se oikeastikin ehdotettu Kivenlahden metro). Tuohon esitykseeni voisi ehkä lisätä kolmannen ratikkalinjan vaikka Puolarmetsästä ja se voisi yhdistyä Suurpellosta Tapiolan kautta kohti Pasilaa menevään ratikkalinjaan ja mennä Olarissa samaa rataa kuin Matinkylä - Suurpelto - Leppävaara -ratikat. Kolmas ratikkalinja voisi olla vaikka Puolarmetsä - Pasila.

Sinänsä tuollainen Rattivaunun esittämä vaihtoehto olisi erittäin mukava. Kuitinmäessähän on vielä kaupallisia palveluita. Metroasema Kuunkehrän luona voisi taata palveluiden paremman säilymisen Kuitinmäessä ja pitää yllä Kuunkadun tienoon asemaa jonkinlaisena paikalliskeskuksena. Vanha Olarin ostoskeskus on palveluidensa osalta surkastunut -ehkäpä Olarin asema toisi eloa tuonnekkin päin. Vanhan ostoskeskuksen paikalle voisi ehkä rakentaa asuinkerrostaloja ja sijoittaa palvelut tulevan metroaseman yhteyteen.

----------


## vristo

> Aika mielenkiintoinen ajatus. Etenkin kun verkkotilassani on ollut jonkin aikaa mm. tällainen hahmotelma. Kemkim on muuten täysin oikeassa, että Suurpelto tuollaisessa tilanteessa jäisi ikävällä tavalla paitsioon raideliikenteestä. Kaipa joku osaisi sinnekin hahmotella jonkun hyvän yhteyden, olipa liikennemuodon järeysaste sitten mikä hyvänsä...


Oikein hyvä hahmotelma, Rattivaunu. 

Joo, Suurpelto jäi omassa hahmotelmassani paitsioon, mutta voisihan toteuttaa kolmihaaraisena Tukholman Tb1:sen tapaan toteutettuna, jolloin Henttaan ja Suurpellon haara erkanisi jo Tapiolasta. Tälloin mukaan voisi mahtua myos Pohjois-Tapiolan ja Mankkaan asemat. Ja uusi kalusto toki Helsingin metroon sovitettuja C20-vaunuja...  :Wink:

----------


## kouvo

Koska Espoossa on päädytty metroratkaisuun, en näe mitään syytä sotkea liikennejärjestelmään enää pikaratikkaa, paitsi ehkä raidejokerin osalta ja sekin on toteutettava niin että se on yhteensopiva Helsingin nykyisen ratikkajärjestelmän kanssa.

Jos Kivenlahden jälkeen on ylipäätänsä tarkoituksenmukaista laajentaa metroa, niin Olarin haara on ainoa järkevä suunta. Suurpellosta ja muilta mahdollisilta uusilta Etelä-Espoon asuinalueilta liityntä on järkevämpää järjestää busseilla. Espoo on aivan liian pieni ja harvaanasuttu kylä siihen, että metron liityntä tai sisäinen liikenne kannattaa järjestää kiskoilla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Espoo on aivan liian pieni ja harvaanasuttu kylä siihen, että metron liityntä tai sisäinen liikenne kannattaa järjestää kiskoilla.



Kuitenkin tarpeeksi suuri metrolle? Metrohan tässä on se, joka ei suostu olemaan muiden järjestelmien kanssa yhteensopiva. Miksi siis muilta vaaditaan sitä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Jos metroa saataisiin kevennettyä Kombi-vaihtoehdon tyyliin, nämä hahmotelmat olisivat hyvinkin realistisia...

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuitenkin tarpeeksi suuri metrolle?


Ei se ole tarpeeksi suuri metrolle. Ei läheskään. Metro on poliittinen päätös, jota espoolaispoliitikotkaan eivät perustele liikenteellisillä vaan aivan muilla syillä.

Puheet nykymuotoisen megaraskaan metron laajentamisesta sellaisenaan erilaisille haaroille Espoossa ovat täyttä utopiaa. Espoo suostui pitkin hampain metroon Helsingin painostuksen alla, mutta samanlaista painostusta saatikka sitten tarvetta ei ole millekään Suurpellon metrohaaroille, joten ei sellaisia tule eikä Espoon toimesta suunnitella.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Metrohan tässä on se, joka ei suostu olemaan muiden järjestelmien kanssa yhteensopiva. Miksi siis muilta vaaditaan sitä?


Nyt hieman liiottelet. Esimerkiksi Vantaankosken (alkujaan Martinlaakson) rata toteutettiin sillä tavoin, että sen muuttaminen metrohaaraksi on teknisesti täysin mahdollista ja kohtalaisen vaivatonta. Metron ja kaupunkirataliikenteen integrointikin on teknisesti täysin mahdollista, esteet ovat pikemminkin poliittisia tai muutoin henkisiä. Viimeksi mainitunlaisiin kai pitäisi katsoa näiden kaikkien liikennemuotojen kiihkomielinen vastustaminen, samoin vastaava tukeminenkin...

----------


## vristo

> Puheet nykymuotoisen megaraskaan metron laajentamisesta sellaisenaan erilaisille haaroille Espoossa ovat täyttä utopiaa.


On toki utopiaa tai unelmia, mutta esimerkiksi minullapa on joukkoliikenneharrastajan vapaus esittää sellaisia. En ole liikennesuunnittelija koulutukseltani eikä ajatuksiani joukkoliikenteen kehittämiselle ole muutenkaan sidottu johonkin tiettyyn järjestelmään. Näen kaikissa systeemeissä niiden hyvät/huonot puolet. 

Nytkin lähinnä kehittelin (omaksi huvikseni) Espooseen nousevaa metrojärjestelmää eteenpäin ja hieman mukaillen juuri mainitsemaani Tukholman Tb1-rataa. Samoin Rattivaunun hieno kehitelmä mukailee samaa ideaa. Olkoonkin, että se on maanpäällinen suht kevyt, mutta Helsingin metro puolestaan maanalainen. Ja kyllä se Länsimetro tulee Espooseen, johan maan hallituskin todella lähti mukaan sen suunnitteluun rahoituksen avulla. Ihan tosissaan ollaan siis. Ei siitä ole ainakaan mulle mitään epäilystä. 
Pikaraitiotiekin on tulossa Jokerin muodossa ja siinäkin on yllinkyllin haastetta toteuttaa se yhtä toimivaksi kuin samansuuntainen, mutta etelämpänä kulkeva metro. Omasta mielestäni sen todella tulee olla kaikin tavoin yhteensopiva Helsingin nykyisen ratikkaverkon kanssa ja ihan lupaavalta näyttää, että näin todella käy. Nämä Olarin/Kuitinmäen-Puolarmetsän sekä Suurpellon haarat voisivat olla myos Raide-Jokerin jatkoja Tapiolasta, mutta silloin Helsingin keskustaan mentäessä yhteydestä tulisi vaihdollinen. 

Olen muuten pannut merkille, että metrojärjestelmien laajennukset ovat taas kasvussa maailmalla. Olemassaolevia järjestelmiä laajennetaan. Pikaraitioteitä puolestaan nousee uusina järjestelminä kaupunkeihin, joissa ei vielä ole mitään paikallista kaupunkiraideliikennettä, mutta myös tukemaan kaupunkien raskasta raideliikennettä (esim. Pariisi, Lontoo). Saksassa raitioliikenne upotetaan metron tavoin maan alle ja odotankin koska Freiburgkin ilmoittaa sellaisen rakentamisesta  :Wink: , nyt kun Karlsruhekin on sellaisen päättänyt tehdä. 
Meillä on jo toimiva metro ja sen laajeneminen on mielestäni todella luonnollista. Enkä myöskään näe ylitsepääsemätontä ristiriitaa siinä, että isossa kaupungissa on kaksi erilaista, toisiinsa yhteensopimatonta kaupunkiraidejarjestelmää. Näin on mm. Essenissä ja Bochumissa, joissa on kummassakin mm. 1000-millinen katuratikka sekä normaaliraiteinen ja korkealattiainen pikaraitiotie; kummatkin kulkevat ajoittain tunneleissa. 
Omasta puolestani on todella utopistista ajatella, että Helsingin metro ryhdyttäisiin radikaalisti muuttamaan joksikin toiseksi tai jopa purkamaan (kuten täälläkin foorumilla on esitetty). Sen eteenpäin kehittäminen on sensijaan täysin luonnollista ja Länsimetrosta sekä sen asemista onkin ilmestynyt kesän aikana ilahduttavan nopeasti hienoja suunnitelmia (http://www.lansimetro.info/asemat.htm).

Täällä on hieman listaa parhaillaan käynnissä olevista sekä tulevista metro- ja lightrail-projekteista ympäri maailmaa: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=497827

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Euroopan tai maailman yleisiä trendejä toki käytetään lyömäaseena moniin suuntiin. ja varsinkin keskustelussa Helsingin metro/raitiotieliikenteessä Mutta vriston kommenteihin liittyen on pakko esittää lisäkysymys ja kommentti.




> Olen muuten pannut merkille, että metrojärjestelmien laajennukset ovat taas kasvussa maailmalla. Olemassaolevia järjestelmiä laajennetaan.


Olisi parempi, jos kertoisit, missä? 

Kaakkois-aasiassa ja Venäjällä (jossa on useita laajennushankkeita) kaupunkien asukastiheydet ovat sellaisia, että metro on epäilemättä paras ratkaisu.

Muuallakin laajoja laajennusprojekteja on, esim. Barcelonassa ja Madridissa. Asukastiheys täälläkin on melkoisen korkea.




> Saksassa raitioliikenne upotetaan metron tavoin maan alle ja odotankin koska Freiburgkin ilmoittaa sellaisen rakentamisesta , nyt kun Karlsruhekin on sellaisen päättänyt tehdä.


Entisessä Länsi-Saksassa raitioliikenne upotettiin 1960-70-luvuilal tunneleihin, jotta maan päälle saataisiin lisää tilaa autoliikenteelle. Jotkin hankkeet voidaan nähdä hyödyllisinäkin (itse näkemistäni Köln ja Düsseldorf, osin Stuttgart), mutta osa (mm. koko Rhein-Ruhr - alueen tunnelit) oli pääosin vain rahan heittämistä kankkulan kaivoon.

Karlsruhen hankkeen näen osaksi jälkijättöisenä muiden imitointina, ja osaksi sen tuloksena, että ensin on toteutettu edullisesti koko seudun kattava laaja raitiotieverkko ja nyt keskeisin osa painetaan tunneliin - jota pidän kyllä hyvin kyseenalaisena ratkaisuna kuten myös moni karlsruhelainen.

Freiburgissa tunnelille ei ole mitään perustetta koska kaupungin keskusta on alueellisesti suppea ja raitioverkon matka-ajat toisaalta suhteessa pysäkkitiheyteen varmasti lyhimpiä mahdollisia. Freiburgissa kannattaa käydä tutustumassa myös siihen, mitä "ripeä liikennöinti" oikeasti tarkoittaa ...

----------


## vristo

> Olisi parempi, jos kertoisit, missä?


 Tässä pari listaa uusista metroprojekteista (siis jo olemassaolevien järjestelmien laajennuksia, kuten Helsingissäkin): linkki 1 ja linkki 2.
Tässä listassa on puolestaan mukana sekä metro että lightrail-projekteja, kuten jo aiemmin mainitsin. Helsinkiä ei ole mainittu, vaikka se on jo työn alkamisen valmistelevassa vaiheessa.
Saksasta muutama U-Bahn-laajennus: linkki.

(lähteet: www.urbanrail.net sekä www.skyscrapercity.com)




> Freiburgissa tunnelille ei ole mitään perustetta koska kaupungin keskusta on alueellisesti suppea ja raitioverkon matka-ajat toisaalta suhteessa pysäkkitiheyteen varmasti lyhimpiä mahdollisia. Freiburgissa kannattaa käydä tutustumassa myös siihen, mitä "ripeä liikennöinti" oikeasti tarkoittaa ...


No joo, Freiburg oli lähinnä "heitto hymiöllä varustettuna" ja olen minäkin siellä käynyt tutustumassa sen upeaan raitioliikennejärjestelmaan. Minusta Freiburgin päärautatieaseman ylittävä ratikkasilta ajaa saman asian, kuin vastaava tunneli (ollen siis erillisrata) ja kummassakin ratkaisussahan joudutaan vaihtamaan tasoa. Sillalta tietysti näkee maisemia, tunnelista ei.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Puheet nykymuotoisen megaraskaan metron laajentamisesta sellaisenaan erilaisille haaroille Espoossa ovat täyttä utopiaa. Espoo suostui pitkin hampain metroon Helsingin painostuksen alla, mutta samanlaista painostusta saatikka sitten tarvetta ei ole millekään Suurpellon metrohaaroille, joten ei sellaisia tule eikä Espoon toimesta suunnitella.


Sikäli kun ymmärrän jotain Espoon kunallispolitiikasta, niin metropäätös ei syntynyt niinkään pitkin hampain, vaan aika optimistisissa tunnelmissa. Vastaanpurnaajia oli, muta he olivat selvä vähemmistö. 

Suurpellossa on se vika että se on väärässä paikassa, liian kaukana muista isoista keskuksista, keskellä ei mitään. Jos Suurpelto olisi päätetty rakentaaa Olarin kylkeen, niin että olisi syntynyt "Suur-Olari", niin  metrohaara olisi hyvin todennäköinen. Oikeastaan Kauniainen on Suurpeltoa lähin isompi keskus, josta olisi edullisinta vetää raitiotiepätkä sinne, mutta luuletteko että Kauniainen joka on itsenäinen 8000 asukkaan pikkukaupunki rupeaa rakentamaan mitään sellaista?  

t. Rainer

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Nyt hieman liiottelet.


Vain hieman.





> Viimeksi mainitunlaisiin kai pitäisi katsoa näiden kaikkien liikennemuotojen kiihkomielinen vastustaminen, samoin vastaava tukeminenkin...



Itse en väitä vastustavani metroa sen enempää kuin lähijunaakaan. Mutten suinkaan ole kahden eri järjestelmän kannalla. Ja on oikeastaan on minulle melko sama, miten yhteinen järjestelmä yhden joukkoliikennealueen sisällä toimii, sivukisko- vai ilmajohtovirroitteisena, 35, 55 vai 105 senttimetrisellä laiturikorkeudella. Vaan sitten kun tullaan valtakunnanlaajuiseen tai ehkä kansainväliseen järjestelmään, olisi varmasti järjestelyjen, hankitojen ym. kannalta järkevää poistaa nämä "yksinäiset sudet". On olemassa tarpeeksi syitä siihen, ei tarvita mitään "pikaratikkauskontoa".

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Vaan sitten kun tullaan valtakunnanlaajuiseen tai ehkä kansainväliseen järjestelmään, olisi varmasti järjestelyjen, hankitojen ym. kannalta järkevää poistaa nämä "yksinäiset sudet".


Rationalisointi olisi varmasti tässäkin tervetullutta. Juuri esimerkiksi hankintojenkin kannalta.

Itse linjastoa ajatellen yhdistäminen ei automaattisesti toisi välttämättä moniakaan hyötyjä. Rakkaassa Tukholmassa on tasan kolme eri metroa, jolla kullakin on oma liikenneverkkonsa ja kalustonsa. Järjestelmien välillä on raideyhteydet toisilleen, jotta kalustoa voi tarpeen tullen siirtää yhteiselle keskuskorjaamolle, tai muulla tavoin vaihtaa järjestelmien kesken. Itse liikennöinnin kannalta järjestelmiä on todellakin kolme, eli linjat eivät poukkoile eri värialueilta toisille. Mainittakoon, että alunperin Tb3:lla oli korkeampi ajojännite kuin sisarjärjestelmillä. Suurin osa SL:n senaikaisesta Tb-kalustosta oli kelvotonta siniselle systeemille. Tunnelbana toimii kuitenkin asiakkaan kannalta yhden brändin alla ja vaihdot esimerkiksi ykköseltä kakkoselle ovat hyvin helppoja verrattuna vaihtoihin Helsingin metrosta lähijuniin. Sitä vastoin kolmonen eli sininen linja elää omaa elämäänsä paljon syvemmällä kuin iäkkäämmät sisarensa. Vaihdot ovat kömpelyydessään Helsinki-luokkaa. Yhteinen brändi ja muu näennäinen tekninen yhteensopivuus ei tuokaan juuri mitään välittömiä etuja asiakkaalle siltä osin.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Itse linjastoa ajatellen yhdistäminen ei automaattisesti toisi välttämättä moniakaan hyötyjä. Rakkaassa Tukholmassa on tasan kolme eri metroa, jolla kullakin on oma liikenneverkkonsa ja kalustonsa.



Juu, Tukholma on tullut tässä suhteessa tutuksi, ja myös tunnelibaanojen toimivuus on tosiaan mitä mainiointa. Berliinin S-bahnkin kulkee siististi muun junaliikenteen rinnalla eikä sillä varmaankaan ole ollut vielä puhetta muusta kuin sivukiskojen vaarallisuudesta. Ja S-bahn menee sentään pisimmillään Potsdamiin saakka, n. 35 kilometriä Berliinin keskustasta!

Helsingin tapauksessa kiinnittäisin huomiota nykyiseen pituuteen ja mahdolliseen laajenemiseen. On tarvetta harkita kalustoasiaa ja myös asemien ja ratojen sijainteja suhteessa olemassaoleviin, mikäli tulee halu tai tarve laajentaa esim. Espoon keskukseen, Kirkkonummelle, Nikkilään ja/tai Porvooseen. Nyt, kun metrorata on niin lyhyt kuin se on, ja asemia on niin vähän kuin on, olisi muutostöissä vielä jotain itua. Länsimetron jälkeen voi laajennusvimma kasvaa ja metroverkko saattaa ihan oikeasti levitä pitemmälle.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Sikäli kun ymmärrän jotain Espoon kunallispolitiikasta, niin metropäätös ei syntynyt niinkään pitkin hampain, vaan aika optimistisissa tunnelmissa. Vastaanpurnaajia oli, muta he olivat selvä vähemmistö.


Metron periaatepätöstä 25.-30.9.2006 käsitelleen kokouksen alusta loppuun paikan päällä seuranneena olen eri mieltä. Metroa puolustavissa puheissa oli enemmänkin uskonnollista hurmoshenkeä ja aisantuntemattomuuden paljastamista. Toisteltiin mm. niitä kliseitä, joita kokouksen valmisteluksi tehty RaideYVA oli kumonnut, mutta yhä vain ne kävivät perusteluiksi.

Vastustavissa puheenvuoroissa puhuttiin enimmäkseen asiaa, jolla oli helppo osoittaa, ettei metro Espooseen ole tarpeellinen eikä muutenkaan järkevä. Jotkut kannattajatkin myönsivät tämän, mutta kannattivat vaan kumminkin.

Poliittisista ryhmistä vain SDP:llä oli "tallimääräys", jonka mukaan vastustaa ei saanut. Kokoomus ja Vihreät olivat erimielisiä sisäisesti. Moni lopullisen äänestyksen kannattaja oli myös oikeasti kevyemmän vaihtoehdon kannalla, mutta suostui äänestämään metron puolesta pitäen sitä äänenä joukkoliikenteen hyväksi.

Ja edelleen korostan sitä, että tuo lähes vuoden takainen päätös ei ollut päätös metron rakentamisesta. Sen päätöksen Espoon valtuusto joutuu vielä tekemään kunhan saa tietää, mitä päätös maksaa ja kuinka paljon se saa tinkiä viime syyskussa asettamistaan ehdoista sille, että se joskus myöhemmin rakentamispäätökseen suostuu.

Ylipäätään avainkysymys on tai olisi, mikä se "metro" Espoossa oikein on. Jo nyt on nähty (ja nähtiin valtuuston asettamissa ehdoissa), että nykyinen HKL-metro ei Espoolle kelpaa. Käytännön asemien toteutuksessa ollaan jo nyt aivan eri tasolla kun Helsingissä nykyään. Epäilemättä vielä kinataan kaluston väristä ja penkkien pehmusteistakin, jos siihen saakka päästään.

Onhan sekin vielä mahdollista, että kun hinta alkaa selvitä ja aletaan kysyä, miten siitä saadaan puolet pois, tulee halua "kehittää" tämän metron teknisiä ratkaisuja. RaideYVAssahan tutkittiin 5 erilaista metroa. Kenties niihin halvempiin vaihtoehtoihin vielä palataan.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Metron periaatepätöstä 25.-30.9.2006 käsitelleen kokouksen alusta loppuun paikan päällä seuranneena olen eri mieltä.


Kestikö kokous todella maanantaista perjantaihin? Itse muistan olleeni paikalla vain yhtenä iltana (ja yönä), jona aikana puheenjohtaja totesi kokouksen niin avatuksi kuin päättyneeksikin. Vai puhummeko nyt tyystin eri kokouksista?




> Metroa puolustavissa puheissa oli enemmänkin uskonnollista hurmoshenkeä ja aisantuntemattomuuden paljastamista. Toisteltiin mm. niitä kliseitä, joita kokouksen valmisteluksi tehty RaideYVA oli kumonnut, mutta yhä vain ne kävivät perusteluiksi.


Totuuden nimissä lienee mainittava myös, että hurmoshenkisyyttä löytyi kyllä metron vastustajistakin - jos ei muista, niin ainakin Timo Soinista (joka onnistui tämänkin asian sotkemaan EU-vastaisuuteensa).




> Poliittisista ryhmistä vain SDP:llä oli "tallimääräys", jonka mukaan vastustaa ei saanut. Kokoomus ja Vihreät olivat erimielisiä sisäisesti.


Sisäisesti erimielinen oli myös kristillisten peräti kaksijäseninen ryhmä. Lisäksi ei sovi unohtaa, että keskustan ryhmä vaati Kehä II:n pikaista rakentamista metropäätöksestä huolimatta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Rakkaassa Tukholmassa on tasan kolme eri metroa, jolla kullakin on oma liikenneverkkonsa ja kalustonsa.


Tämähän ei ole mitenkään epätavallista maailman metroissa. Yhtenä käytännön syynä se, että kun "oikeat" metrot toimivat niin, että yksi rata = yksi linja, ei ole koskaan tarvetta eri linjojen väliseen liikenteeseen. Jos ja kun linjat poikkeavat toisistaan, niillä voidaan ja käytetään yksilöllisiä teknisiä ratkaisuja, jotka tekevät linjoista yhteensopimattomia.

Usein linjat on rakennettu kerralla ja eri aikoina, jolloin niille on myös tilattu kalusto. Tämä johtaa siihen, että käytettävä kalusto vanhenee linja kerrallaan, joten kalustohankintojenkaan kannalta ei ole merkitystä sillä, että linjat ovat erilaisia. Linjojen asteittaisen pidentämisen tämä periaate tekee hankalaksi, mutta sama koskee lopulta koko verkkoa. Ei ole merkitystä sillä, piteneekö vain yksi linja vai koko teknisesti yhtenevä verkko, sama vaunumäärä sitä pidennystä varten on hankittava kuitenkin.

Eri aikoina rakennettujen linjojen tekniset ratkaisut poikkeavat myös siksi, että aina hankitaan nykyaikaista tekniikkaa. Poikkeavia ratkaisuja on kulunvalvonnassa, kaluston suorityskyvyssä ja jopa voimanlähderatkaisuissa.

Nyt voi sitten kysyä, että miksi minäkin puhun kahden raskasraidejärjestelmän yhteensopimattomuudesta haittana. Siksi, että meillä ei ole sellaista kaupunkia, jossa väestötiheys on 20-30 tuhatta asukasta neliökilometrille. Täällä ei koskaan ole mielekästä rakentaa jokaiselle bussi-, ratikka- ja metrolinjalle omaa rataa, jotta yhteensopivuudella ei olisi merkitystä. Päin vastoin, tämänkin keskusteluketjun ideoinnit ovat lähteneet haaroista ja yhteyksistä olemassa olevaan.

Kuitenkin HKL:n metron tekninen lähtökohta on ollut tämä suuren maailman ihannointi. Ja kuten jo aiemmin kirjoitin, edellytyksiä jatkaa "metroa" ei ole, ellei sen teknisiä ratkaisuja kehitetä tämän seudun tarpeisiin sopiviksi. Tietenkin voidaan jatkaa sopimattomin ratkaisuin, käyttää tarpeettomasti rahaa ja olla lopulta pakottamisen tiellä siten kuin Itä-Helsingissäkin. Eli jos ylipäätään käyttää joukkoliikennettä, on pakko käyttää ratkaisuja, jotka eivät ole likikään parasta mahdollista joukkoliikennettä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kestikö kokous todella maanantaista perjantaihin?


Kyllä se vähän siltä tuntui...  :Wink: 




> Totuuden nimissä lienee mainittava myös, että hurmoshenkisyyttä löytyi kyllä metron vastustajistakin ...


Niin löytyi, molemmista sekä että. Mutta eivät vastustajat sentään olleet sillä tasolla kuin eräskin puolustaja, joka kehui metrotunnelin maisemia ihan yhtä hyviksi kuin mitä autoilijat näkevät mm. Hanasaaren kohdalla (ei ole tarkka sitaatti). Onhan se toki ymmärrettävää. Suomalaisen on vaikea istua vastakkain, joten jos ei välitä nähdä toista ihmistä, aina voi katsella ulos ikkunasta.




> Sisäisesti erimielinen oli myös kristillisten peräti kaksijäseninen ryhmä. Lisäksi ei sovi unohtaa, että keskustan ryhmä vaati Kehä II:n pikaista rakentamista metropäätöksestä huolimatta.


Mainitsin vain käytännön päätöksentekijät eli suurimmat ja näkyvimmät. Mahtoiko lopulta yksikään ryhmä olla yksimielinen (en välitä kaivella tietoja), sillä olihan SDP:nkin ryhmässä yksi lipsuja.

Kehä 2:han se taisi olla tärkein syy mm. monelle kokoomuslaiselle. Sehän on yksi ruuvi, jolla H:ki Espoota tässä asiassa kiristi.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Kyllä se vähän siltä tuntui...


Näin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä kokousta pidensi vielä se, että juna ehti sopivasti mennä ja seuraavaa piti odotella tunti.




> Niin löytyi, molemmista sekä että. Mutta eivät vastustajat sentään olleet sillä tasolla kuin eräskin puolustaja, joka kehui metrotunnelin maisemia ihan yhtä hyviksi kuin mitä autoilijat näkevät mm. Hanasaaren kohdalla (ei ole tarkka sitaatti). Onhan se toki ymmärrettävää. Suomalaisen on vaikea istua vastakkain, joten jos ei välitä nähdä toista ihmistä, aina voi katsella ulos ikkunasta.


Jännä juttu, kun minulle jäi sellainen mielikuva (muistiinpanoni olen onnistunut hukkaamaan), että outoja perusteluja oli tasaisesti molemmilla puolilla. Metrotunnelin maisemia en muista kenenkään kehuneen. Eipä silti - ei ne maisemat auton kuskinpenkiltäkään aina niin kovin mieltä ylentäviä ole, monasti kun joutuu varsin tarkkaan seuraamaan ympäröivää liikennettä. Bussissa (tai raitiovaunussa, mutta sellaisia ei Hanasaaressa kulje) tietty maisemien katselu on joskus jopa matkan kohokohta.




> Mainitsin vain käytännön päätöksentekijät eli suurimmat ja näkyvimmät. Mahtoiko lopulta yksikään ryhmä olla yksimielinen (en välitä kaivella tietoja), sillä olihan SDP:nkin ryhmässä yksi lipsuja.
> 
> Kehä 2:han se taisi olla tärkein syy mm. monelle kokoomuslaiselle. Sehän on yksi ruuvi, jolla H:ki Espoota tässä asiassa kiristi.


Mainitsinkin kristilliset lähinnä kuriositeettina - niinkin pieni ryhmä kun onnistui jakautumaan kahtia. Mutta minusta on ihan oleellinen seikka tässä se, että keskusta pitää moottoritiehanketta vähintään yhtä tärkeänä kuin metrohanketta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se että Kampin tunneli on 2-kaistainen ei kerro koko asiasta mitään, onhan metrokin vain 2-raiteinen. Länsiväylää pitkin tulee Kamppiin yli 800 bussia/vuorokausi, ja ruuhkatuntina voi tulla n 100 bussia. Läheskään kaikkia busseja ei missään nimessä voisi päästää edes Mannerheimintielle asti, ja mitä iloa niistä busseista olisi jos ne tukkisivat jounkun Fredrikinkadun ja Bulevardin...


Kysymyshän on vain siitä, että keskustaan tulevat bussilinjat ovat läpi ajavia heilurilinjoja, eivätkä eri suunnista tulevat linjat katkea keinotekoisesti keskustaan. Miksi nykyistä bussiliikenteen logiikkaa ei sovelleta länsimetroon, jos kerran on niin älykästä katkaista linjat keskustassa? Espoon junien pääteasemaksi Kamppi ja Itä-Helsingin junilla Rautatieasema. :Biggrin:   Sehän olisi linjassa VR:n metrojen kanssa, nekin päättyvät Rautatieasemalle. Ja siksi toiseksi paljon helpompi ratkaisu hoitaa se, ettei metron idän ja lännen kuormitus ole alkuunkaan tasapainossa.




> Ei sellaisista "nähtävyyslinjoista" olisi edes kaupungin sisäisen liikenteen hoitajiksi koska vuorovälit ovat niin epäsäännölliset.


Heilurilinjan ideahan on säästää esikaupungista saapuvilta vaihtaminen vastakkaisen suunnan linjaan tai "keskustalinjaan" perille pääsemiseksi. Matkustajalle ei ole vuorovälillä merkitystä, kun hän on kerran bussiinsa päässyt ja poistuu vasta siellä minne oli menossa.

Muuten taas vuorovälit eivät ole mikään ongelma, sillä vuorovälithän ovat sitä miksi ne asetetaan. Sama koskee ajoaikojen vaihtelua. Jos joukkoliikenne-etuuksia ei järjestetä ja henkilöautoilu on etusijalla liikennesuunnittelussa, silloin joukkoliikenne ei toimi millään tavalla.




> Korjaa jos olen vääräsä mutta olen joskus lukenut Vantaan olevan autoisuneempi kuin Espoo, jos matkojen kulkumuoto-osuuksista puhutaan. Mutta sama se.


Vuoden 2000 liikennetutkimuksen mukaan (viimeisin tehty tutkimus), henkilöautomatkat vuorokaudessa:
H:ki kantakaupunki 0,84
H:ki esikaupungit 1,44
Espoo ja Kauniainen 2,15
Vantaa 1,77

Henkilöautojen määrä / 1000 asukasta 31.12.2004:
Helsinki 405
Espoo 449
Vantaa 492
Kauniainen 452
Muu Helsingin seutu 537

Autoistumisella tarkoitetaan autojen määrää, ja siinä muistat kuulemasi oikein, Vantaalla on enemmän kuin Espoossa. Mutta espoolaiset käyttävät autojaan enemmän, mikä on eri asia kuin autoistuminen.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Näin joukkoliikenteen käyttäjänä kokousta pidensi vielä se, että juna ehti sopivasti mennä ja seuraavaa piti odotella tunti.


Tarkkaan ottaen jouduin lähtemään ennen viimeistä äänestystä, koska viimeinen juna Helsinkiin päin meni suunnilleen samoihin aikoihin kun äänestys oli. Vai luinko aikataulua väärin?




> Jännä juttu, kun minulle jäi sellainen mielikuva (muistiinpanoni olen onnistunut hukkaamaan), että outoja perusteluja oli tasaisesti molemmilla puolilla. Metrotunnelin maisemia en muista kenenkään kehuneen.


Mulla on muistiinpanot tallella. Ja jokaisella valtuutetulla on video-CD-tallenne kokouksesta, joten kaikki puheenvuorot voidaan jäljittää. En viitsi sanoa, kuka ja mistä puolueesta tällaista lausui. Hänestä kuitenkaan siitä ei ollut mitään haittaa että mennään tunnelissa eikä nähdä enää maisemia, joita vielä saavat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjätkin ihailla. Ja heillähän on siihen sentään aikaa toisin kuin perävalojen tuijoittajilla.




> Mutta minusta on ihan oleellinen seikka tässä se, että keskusta pitää moottoritiehanketta vähintään yhtä tärkeänä kuin metrohanketta.


Olivathan sentään rehellisiä ja myönsivät mitä oikeasti halusivat. Eräs kokoomuslainen on maininnut, että heille yhteydet lentokentän suuntaan ovat ensiarvoisen tärkeät. Luulin tämän kuullessani, että kysymys oli joukkoliikenteestä ja mm. Raide-Jokerista. Mutta totuus olikin toinen.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> Tarkkaan ottaen jouduin lähtemään ennen viimeistä äänestystä, koska viimeinen juna Helsinkiin päin meni suunnilleen samoihin aikoihin kun äänestys oli. Vai luinko aikataulua väärin?


Itsekin muistelen yhden junan menneen juuri äänestyksen aikoihin tai vähän sen jälkeen, mutta se ei siis ollut viimeinen Helsingin suuntaan. Menin itse vain Kiloon asti (Reittioppaan mukaan oli nopeampaa odottaa tunti kuin kävellä koko matka), mutta juna käsittääkseni jatkoi Helsinkiin saakka.




> Mulla on muistiinpanot tallella. Ja jokaisella valtuutetulla on video-CD-tallenne kokouksesta, joten kaikki puheenvuorot voidaan jäljittää. En viitsi sanoa, kuka ja mistä puolueesta tällaista lausui. Hänestä kuitenkaan siitä ei ollut mitään haittaa että mennään tunnelissa eikä nähdä enää maisemia, joita vielä saavat joukkoliikenteen käyttäjätkin ihailla. Ja heillähän on siihen sentään aikaa toisin kuin perävalojen tuijoittajilla.


Ehkä halon hiuksia nyt, mutta minusta on eroa sillä, sanooko metrotunnelin maisemia hienoiksi (mikä olisi aika absurdia) vai ettei maisemien näkemisellä ole väliä (mikä toki on hölmöä sekin). Epäilemättä joku on sanonutkin maisemien olevan merkityksettömiä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Itsekin muistelen yhden junan menneen juuri äänestyksen aikoihin tai vähän sen jälkeen, mutta se ei siis ollut viimeinen Helsingin suuntaan.


OK, ehkä sitten olin sitä mieltä, etten halua jäädä tunniksi norkoilemaan villiin Espoon keskukseen. Tai sitten oli kyse siitä, etten päässyt enää keskustasta eteenpäin. Muistelen, että päivittelin sitä, että ainoaksi mahdollisuudeksi päästä kotiin olisi jäänyt taksi.




> Ehkä halon hiuksia nyt, mutta minusta on eroa sillä, sanooko metrotunnelin maisemia hienoiksi (mikä olisi aika absurdia) vai ettei maisemien näkemisellä ole väliä (mikä toki on hölmöä sekin). Epäilemättä joku on sanonutkin maisemien olevan merkityksettömiä.


Voin referoida vain omiin muistiinpanoihini, koska minulla ei ole valtuusto-CD:tä.

Puheena olevan valtuutetun mielestä maisemilla ei ollut väliä - siis muistiinpanojeni mukaan. Tämä on lyhennelmä siitä, mitä valtuutettu varsinaisesti sanoi, sillä en osaa pikakirjoitusta vaan joudun tiivistämään kuulemaani.

Jos maisemilla ei ole väliä, miksi sitten perusteltiin RaideYVA:ssa tunnelimetroa Hanasaaren kohdalla sillä, että maisemat menevät pilalle? Ja tätä pidettiin keskeisenä argumenttina tunneliratkaisun puolesta.

Olen kyllä siinä samaa mieltä, ettei maisemilla ole väliä - jos niitä ei kukaan koskaan näe.

Antero

----------


## Matkalainen

> OK, ehkä sitten olin sitä mieltä, etten halua jäädä tunniksi norkoilemaan villiin Espoon keskukseen. Tai sitten oli kyse siitä, etten päässyt enää keskustasta eteenpäin. Muistelen, että päivittelin sitä, että ainoaksi mahdollisuudeksi päästä kotiin olisi jäänyt taksi.


Mietin itsekin taksia, mutta palaaminen taksilla joukkoliikennekokouksesta olisi tuntunut liian ironiselta. Päätin hengailla asemalaiturilla valvontakameroiden silmän alla - ja loppujen lopuksi olin varmaan itse pelottavimman näköinen junaa odottaneista ihmisistä.




> Voin referoida vain omiin muistiinpanoihini, koska minulla ei ole valtuusto-CD:tä.
> 
> Puheena olevan valtuutetun mielestä maisemilla ei ollut väliä - siis muistiinpanojeni mukaan. Tämä on lyhennelmä siitä, mitä valtuutettu varsinaisesti sanoi, sillä en osaa pikakirjoitusta vaan joudun tiivistämään kuulemaani.
> 
> Jos maisemilla ei ole väliä, miksi sitten perusteltiin RaideYVA:ssa tunnelimetroa Hanasaaren kohdalla sillä, että maisemat menevät pilalle? Ja tätä pidettiin keskeisenä argumenttina tunneliratkaisun puolesta.
> 
> Olen kyllä siinä samaa mieltä, ettei maisemilla ole väliä - jos niitä ei kukaan koskaan näe.


Äh. Olin lukenut viestisi huonosti. Sanoit, ettei sitaatti ole sanatarkka, ja takerruin sitten siihen, etten muistanut kenenkään sanoneen sanatarkasti niin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kysymyshän on vain siitä, että keskustaan tulevat bussilinjat ovat läpi ajavia heilurilinjoja, eivätkä eri suunnista tulevat linjat katkea keinotekoisesti keskustaan. 
> 
> Heilurilinjan ideahan on säästää esikaupungista saapuvilta vaihtaminen vastakkaisen suunnan linjaan tai "keskustalinjaan" perille pääsemiseksi. Matkustajalle ei ole vuorovälillä merkitystä, kun hän on kerran bussiinsa päässyt ja poistuu vasta siellä minne oli menossa.


Kuvittelisin että kokemuksent bussilinja 65:stä eivät ole juuri rohkaisseet Espoon bussien ajamista keskustan läpi. Liian pitkä bussilinja yhdistettynä ruuhkaisiiin olosuhteisiin tietää aina ongelmia aikataulussa pysymisen kanssa. Ei keskustaan voi millään vippaskonsteilla saada aikaan samanlaiset edellytykset bussiliikenteelle kuin jollain Jokerilla.




> Vuoden 2000 liikennetutkimuksen mukaan (viimeisin tehty tutkimus), henkilöautomatkat vuorokaudessa:
> H:ki kantakaupunki 0,84
> H:ki esikaupungit 1,44
> Espoo ja Kauniainen 2,15
> Vantaa 1,77
> 
> Henkilöautojen määrä / 1000 asukasta 31.12.2004:
> Helsinki 405
> Espoo 449
> ...


Hyvä että tuli enemmän tietoa asiasta. Jos henkilökilometrit saisi vielä mukaan niin olisi vielä parempi.

Muuten itse alkuperäiseen asiaan palatakseni, niin luit varmaan Osmo Soininvaaran kolumnin eilisessä Hesarissa. Varoitti mitä seuraa jos Kehäradan tai Sipoon metron rakentamista lykätään. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Kuvittelisin että kokemuksent bussilinja 65:stä eivät ole juuri rohkaisseet Espoon bussien ajamista keskustan läpi. Liian pitkä bussilinja yhdistettynä ruuhkaisiiin olosuhteisiin tietää aina ongelmia aikataulussa pysymisen kanssa. Ei keskustaan voi millään vippaskonsteilla saada aikaan samanlaiset edellytykset bussiliikenteelle kuin jollain Jokerilla.


Juuri niin, superpitkissä bussiheilureissa ei ole mitään mieltä. Helsingin haavoittuvimmat bussilinjat ovat nykyäänkin h18, h65A ja h66A eli juuri ne pitkät keskustan heilurit. Jos Espoosta Länsiväylää tulevat seutulinjat liitettäisiin vaikkapa RT:ltä lähteviin Helsingin pohjois- ja koillisosien bussilinjoihin tietäisi se melkoista epävarmuutta joukkoliikenteeseen. Yksi tukos tms. tieliikenteessa jossain puolella lamauttaisi toisenkin suunnan liikenteen täysin. Omaa väyläänsä kulkevalla raideliikenteellä on vähemmän tällaisia ongelmia, oli se sitten metro tai pikaratikka. 

Olen alkanut kannattaman Isoa Liityntää yhä suuremmassa määrin; eihän se olisi millään tavalla tuhoisa Helsingin raitiotiejarjestelmallekään, vaan päinvastoin lisäisi sen painoarvoa keskustan ja kantakaupungin liikkumavälineenä. Tyonjako olisi selkeä: metro ja kaupunkijuna hoitavat laajemman ja nopean liikkumisen ja ratikka, sekä muutamat jäljelle jäävät tärkeät keskustan bussilinjat (h14, h16, h18, h20 ja h55) jakelevat tehokkaasti maksimissan noin 20 km matkat (Laajasalo voidaan hyvin kytkeä tahan mukaan tai jos Santiksesta päätetään, niin sitten metro) ja muiden bussilinjojen rooli jää syotto- sekä muutamiin tärkeisiin poikittaislinjoihin. Noista osa on nykyisen Bussi-Jokerin kaltaisia laadukkaita runkolinjoja, kun taas Jokeri I ja II ovat osa raideliikenneverkkoa. Joukkoliikenteen painoarvo olisi silloin nimenomaan raideliikenteessä eikä mm. nykyisen kaltaisia bussiterminaaleja (mm. Kamppi, EA ja RT) keskustassa tarvittaisi.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Ei keskustaan voi millään vippaskonsteilla saada aikaan samanlaiset edellytykset bussiliikenteelle kuin jollain Jokerilla.


Myös bussiliikenteen edellytyksiä voidaan haluttaessa parantaa esimerkiksi toteuttamalla yksinomaan joukkoliikenteelle varattuja katuja.

Helsingin keskustassa toki tulee se ongelma, että bussiliikenne jo itse ruuhkauttaa itsensä, eli busseja on ajoittain niin paljon että ne haittaavat toistensa kulkua.




> Olen alkanut kannattaman Isoa Liityntää yhä suuremmassa määrin


Ei voi muuta kuin kysyä ilkeän kysymyksen: Entä samalla investointirahalla toteutettu Iso Ratikka? 

Samalla summalla, joka menee "Ison liitynnän" metrolinjoihin, saadaan 5-10 kertaa laajempi raitioverkko. Tällä saadaan raitiotie ulotettua käytännössä koko Helsingin ydinseudun niille tiivisti rakennetuille alueille, joilla ei ole jo raideliikennettä.

Olettaisin, että kattavuussuhteet ovat samat kuin Länsimetro vs TramWest eli jos "Ison liitynnän" alueella 15-25% asunnoista ja työpaikoista on kävelyetäisyydellä raideliikenteen asemista, "Ison ratikan" alueella 75-90% asunnoista ja työpaikoista on kävelyetäisyydellä asemista.

Entä liikennöintitalous? Pieni käytännön esimerkki: Düsseldorfissa, joka on Helsingin kokoinen kaupunki jossa on myös esikaupunkialueet kattava ratikkaverkko, liikennöintitalous tuottaa 20% voittoa.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Myös bussiliikenteen edellytyksiä voidaan haluttaessa parantaa esimerkiksi toteuttamalla yksinomaan joukkoliikenteelle varattuja katuja.
> 
> Helsingin keskustassa toki tulee se ongelma, että bussiliikenne jo itse ruuhkauttaa itsensä, eli busseja on ajoittain niin paljon että ne haittaavat toistensa kulkua.


Tämäkin selittää miksi ei ole uskallettu kokeilla mitään massiivista itä-länsi bussiheiluria Helsingin keskustan läpi kulkevilla maanpäällisillä kaduilla. 




> Entä liikennöintitalous? Pieni käytännön esimerkki: Düsseldorfissa, joka on Helsingin kokoinen kaupunki jossa on myös esikaupunkialueet kattava ratikkaverkko, liikennöintitalous tuottaa 20% voittoa.


Mistä johtuvat suurimmat erot kun vertailee Düsseldorfin ja Helsingin raitioteiden liikennöntikustannuksia? 

t. Rainer

----------


## Miska

> Kuvittelisin että kokemuksent bussilinja 65:stä eivät ole juuri rohkaisseet Espoon bussien ajamista keskustan läpi. Liian pitkä bussilinja yhdistettynä ruuhkaisiiin olosuhteisiin tietää aina ongelmia aikataulussa pysymisen kanssa.


Niin hyvä kuin Helmi-järjestelmä onkin, niin itseasiassa sen myötä on tullut myös eräs ongelma. Ideaalitilanteessa kaikissa linjojen 65A/66A autoissa on Helmi-laitteet, laitteet ovat päällä ja järjestelmästä löytyvät kaikki ko. linjojen vuorot. Tilanne vaan on jatkuvasti ollut se, että vain osassa autoista Helmi on käytössä, jolloin vain nämä autot saavat liikennevaloetuudet. Tästä taas seuraa se, että Helmittömät autot jäävät jälkeen aikatauluista, keräävät seuraavankin vuoron pokaa ja jäävät edelleen lisää myöhään ja seuraavan vuoron Helmi-bussi painelee jo puolessa matkassa ohi eikä myöhään jäänyt vuoro enää sitä kiinni saa ennen päättäriä. 

Syitä tähän heikkoon nykytilaan lienee useita. Liikennöitsijä (HelB) ei huolehdi, että linjoille sijoitettaisiin vain Helmi-laitteilla varustettuja busseja, osa kuljettajista ei ilmeisesti osaa kirjautua järjestelmään oikein, järjestelmästä ei löydy kyseisen vuoron tietoja ym...

----------


## vristo

> Ei voi muuta kuin kysyä ilkeän kysymyksen: Entä samalla investointirahalla toteutettu Iso Ratikka?


Ei ollenkaan ilkeä kysymys: kyllä sekin minulle kelpaa, mutta onko sellaisen toteuttaminen realistista? Nyt kun Anteroakaan ei valitettavasti valittu HKL-raitioliikenteen johtoon  :Wink: , niin kuinka paljon tällainen järjestelmä saa kannatusta todellisten päättäjien joukossa? Siis oikeasti. Metrolla on aika vankkumaton suosio kautta kaikkien poliittisten ryhmien. En millään muotoa tyrmää jotain Isoa Ratikkaa siis, mutta sellaisen toteuttaminen edellyttää niin perusteellista mullistusta ihan ruohonjuuritasolta kaupungin korkeimpaa johtoon, etten pidä sitä kovinkaan realistisena. Onhan esimerkiksi Kolnin tai Bielefeldin malli hieno, mutta siellä on lähdetty sellaisiin alusta alkaen. 

Jos vaikkapa sinä, Mikko, saat todellisen muutoksen aikaan Helsingin alueella, niin toki nostan hattua. Sanoithan kerran, että "murtuihan se Berliinin muurikin", mutta sitä muutosta halusivat kaikki saksalaiset. Helsinki ei ole niin homogeeninen pikaratikan tai ylipäätään ratikoiden kovinkaan suuren roolin muutoksen suhteen. Toki se osittain johtuu myos oikean tiedon puutteesta, mutta myos realismista. Toimivia metrosysteemejä ei ole purettu tai muutettu toiseksi järjestelmäksi missäänpäin maailmaa. Pikemminkin on juuri päinvastoin ja metroa pidetään kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen huipulla olevana järjestelmänä. Toki metrosta on olemassa hyvinkin erilaisia variaatioita urbaanista alueesta riipuen. Esimerkiksi Olson metrolla verrattuna vaikkapa Shanghain vastaavaan on yhtä paljon yhteistä kuin Lapin Kullalla verrattuna Guinnesiin, vaikka molemmat ovat oluita.




> Samalla summalla, joka menee "Ison liitynnän" metrolinjoihin, saadaan 5-10 kertaa laajempi raitioverkko. Tällä saadaan raitiotie ulotettua käytännössä koko Helsingin ydinseudun niille tiivisti rakennetuille alueille, joilla ei ole jo raideliikennettä.


Nii-in... sitten vain puheista käytannon toteutukseen. Metro menee jo.

----------


## vristo

> Niin hyvä kuin Helmi-järjestelmä onkin, niin itseasiassa sen myötä on tullut myös eräs ongelma. Ideaalitilanteessa kaikissa linjojen 65A/66A autoissa on Helmi-laitteet, laitteet ovat päällä ja järjestelmästä löytyvät kaikki ko. linjojen vuorot. Tilanne vaan on jatkuvasti ollut se, että vain osassa autoista Helmi on käytössä, jolloin vain nämä autot saavat liikennevaloetuudet. Tästä taas seuraa se, että Helmittömät autot jäävät jälkeen aikatauluista, keräävät seuraavankin vuoron pokaa ja jäävät edelleen lisää myöhään ja seuraavan vuoron Helmi-bussi painelee jo puolessa matkassa ohi eikä myöhään jäänyt vuoro enää sitä kiinni saa ennen päättäriä. 
> 
> Syitä tähän heikkoon nykytilaan lienee useita. Liikennöitsijä (HelB) ei huolehdi, että linjoille sijoitettaisiin vain Helmi-laitteilla varustettuja busseja, osa kuljettajista ei ilmeisesti osaa kirjautua järjestelmään oikein, järjestelmästä ei löydy kyseisen vuoron tietoja ym...


Mielestäni tämäkin puoltaa Isoa Liityntää ja ylipäätään luotettavampaan kaupunkiraideliikenteeseen siirtymistä ja panostamista, joka on kaikenkaikkiaan täsmallisempää ja laadukkampaa joukkoliikennettä. Raideliikenteessä ei ole varaa amatöörimaiseen touhuun ja henkilöstökin vaikuttaa motivoituneemmalta ja ammattitaitoisemmalta, johtuen jo ihan alkukarsinnasta työhönotossa. Bussiliikenteen laadun tulee kehittyä edelleen huomattavasti, jos meinaavat pärjätä.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuvittelisin että kokemuksent bussilinja 65:stä eivät ole juuri rohkaisseet Espoon bussien ajamista keskustan läpi. Liian pitkä bussilinja yhdistettynä ruuhkaisiiin olosuhteisiin tietää aina ongelmia aikataulussa pysymisen kanssa. Ei keskustaan voi millään vippaskonsteilla saada aikaan samanlaiset edellytykset bussiliikenteelle kuin jollain Jokerilla.


Rautatientorille ja Kamppiin bussit tulevat sujuvasti, koska niille on järjestetty kohtuulliset etuudet. 65:lle ei ole etuuksia, joten se ei ole esimerkki siitä, miten kaupungin läpi kulkevat heilurilinjat toimivat. En oleta, että jos heilurit tehtäisiin, ne jätettäisiin henkilöautojen motittamiksi kuten 65. Vai olenkohan sittenkin liian optimisti...  :Icon Frown:  




> Hyvä että tuli enemmän tietoa asiasta. Jos henkilökilometrit saisi vielä mukaan niin olisi vielä parempi.


Saahan noita lähteitä penkoa muutkin kuin minä.  :Wink: 




> Muuten itse alkuperäiseen asiaan palatakseni, niin luit varmaan Osmo Soininvaaran kolumnin eilisessä Hesarissa. Varoitti mitä seuraa jos Kehäradan tai Sipoon metron rakentamista lykätään.


Arg, annoitpa haasteen. Joko mulle tulee eri Hesari tai näkö on mennyt tyystin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Arg, annoitpa haasteen. Joko mulle tulee eri Hesari tai näkö on mennyt tyystin.


Sulle tulee sama hesari, mutta multa on mennyt näkö. 

Oikea lehti oli *Länsiväylä*. Kolumni löytyy myös netistä, näköislehti sivu 4: http://194.188.93.116/wl_lansi/newsp...02ac0c8706.pdf

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mistä johtuvat suurimmat erot kun vertailee Düsseldorfin ja Helsingin raitioteiden liikennöntikustannuksia?


Düsseldorfissa ajetaan isommilla vaunuilla/junilla. Liikenne sujuu oikeasti, pitää aikataulunsa, aikataulut on suunniteltu helpoiksi ja vaihdot toimiviksi - milloin vaihtoja sitten tarvitsee. Linjanopeus on hyvä, aikaa ei tuhlata turhiin liikennevaloihin eikä kuljettajan lipunmyyntiin.

Edelleen, kalustoa on uusittu ja uutta tekniikkaa otettu käyttöön jatkuvasti, ei ainoastaaan 30 vuoden välein. Keskimääräinen kaluston ylläpito on siten halvempaa. Ja kun hankintoja on tehty koko ajan, ostaminen myös osataan. Ei tehdä sellaisia mokia kuin Varion kanssa, puolin ja toisin. Düsseldorf ei uskonut Varion tapaisen Combinon rakenteeseen ja vaati kulkua tasaamaan kääntyvän etutelin. (Ks. Combinoa käsittelevä www-sivuni.)

Ja kun raitioverkko on laaja ja ulottuu esikaupunkeihin, joiden liikennöinti on vaativaa keskustaympäristöä edullisempaa, myös tilastollinen liikennöinnin kustannus laskee.

Vaunut, energia, huolto ja työvoima ovat varsin samanhintaisia meillä ja Saksassa. Jos eroja on, niin ovat niin päin, että sähkö ja työvoima ovat täällä halvempia. Meillä päästään aivan samaan tulokseen, jos tehdään asiat samalla tavalla kuin Düsseldorfissa. Mutta epäilen, että jotkut eivät halua niin tapahtuvan, tunnesyistä.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Oikea lehti oli *Länsiväylä*. Kolumni löytyy myös netistä, näköislehti sivu 4: http://194.188.93.116/wl_lansi/newsp...02ac0c8706.pdf


No mukava todeta, että Soininvaara on kanssani samaa mieltä muutamista asioista, joita olen toitottanut jo vuosia. Eli että liikennehankkeet ovat maankäyttöratkaisuja, ja joukkoliikenteen on oltava toiminnassa silloin kuin ekat asukkaat muuttavat, muuten asukkaat oppivat autokaupunkilaisiksi.

Toivonkin, että Soininvaara käyttää vaikutusvaltaansa ja panee joukkonsa toimimaan näiden asioiden mukaisesti. Jos hän tämän tekee, kannatan häntä Korpisen seuraajaksi apulaiskaupunginjohtajaksi. Kuitenkin sillä ehdolla, että toteutetaan tarkoituksenmukaisia, realistisia ja taloudellisia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja.

Tätä johdonmukaisuutta voi osoittaa seuraavilla teoilla:

Lakataan vouhottamasta länsimetron "tarpeellisuudesta". Kun miljardin budjetti julkaistaan, myönnetään rehellisesti, että hanke on mieletön. Miksi laittaa sellaista rahaa menetettyyn kaupunkirakenteeseen ja sen autoistuneisiin asukkaisiin. Siellähän on juuri tapahtunut kuten ei pitäisi: on opittu elämään auton varassa, eikä siitä metroon vaihdeta, vaikka se olisi kuinka kallis.

Lakataan vouhottamasta Marjaradasta ja aletaan sen sijaan puhua Kivistön jatkeesta Martinlaakson radalle. Hintalappu pienenee vaivaiset 80 %, silti Vantaa voi toteuttaa aivan saman rakentamisen kuin "metsämetronkin" kanssa. Eli toteutetaan sitä periaatetta, että tehdään se maankäyttöpoliittinen liikenneratkaisu ja jätetään rakennus- ja louhintateollisuuden kosiskelu ja lelliminen.

Lakataan vaatimasta alueliitoksia sen vuoksi, että voidaan rakentaa lisää metroa tarvitsematta kysyä keneltäkään, onko siinä mitään tolkkua. Lisää asukkaita voidaan asuttaa jo valmiin "Sipoon metron" eli Kerava-Nikkilä-radan varteen. Sieltä pääsee Helsingin keskustaan yhtä nopeasti kuin Sipoon eteläisiltä luonnonsuojelualueilta.

Vaan en minä vastusta sitä, että Sipoon eteläosiin rakennetaan modernien kaavoitusperiaatteiden mukaista tiivismatalakaupunkia. Ja päin vastoin, olen oikein iloinen, jos se rakenne tukeutuu raideliikenteeseen. Saa sen nimi olla metrokin, ei se minua kiusaa. Kunhan se metro saadaan tehdä sillä tavalla, että se sopii siihen rakenteeseen eikä sitten maksakaan enempää kuin sen 150 miljoonaa - jos sitäkään.

Eli Soininvaara on samaa mieltä minun kanssani ja minä hänen kanssaan melkein kaikesta. Mutta yhdestä asiasta olen eri mieltä. Nimittäin siitä, että valtion pitäisi jakaa kunnille rahaa, jolla ne saavat tehdä mitä lystäävät. Ei vetele.

Itse ansaitut rahat tuhlatkoon kukin miten lystää, sillä se ansaitsemiseksi tehtävä työ on riittävä kontrolli siihen, että ne rahat käytetään jollain lailla järkevästi. Mutta jos valtio antaa rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen, silloin pitää edellyttää, että raha myös käytetään joukkoliikenteen edistämiseen. Ei esimerkiksi vuosikymmenten takaisten päähänpinttymien toteuttamiseen,  virheiden peittelyyn tai tappioiden kuittaamiseen. Rahan saa käyttää vain joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien lisäämiseen, kilpailukyvyn parantamiseen tai kustannusten pysyvään alentamiseen. Ja näihin kaikkiin parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, ei toisiksi tai kolmanneksi parhaalla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toimivia metrosysteemejä ei ole purettu tai muutettu toiseksi järjestelmäksi missäänpäin maailmaa. Pikemminkin on juuri päinvastoin ja metroa pidetään kaupunkijoukkoliikenteen huipulla olevana järjestelmänä.


Tässä juuri paikalla pistäytyneenä tulee mieleen Amsterdam. Sen liian kalliiksi käynyttä metroa (1977) jatkettiin pikaratikkana (snelltram) vuonna 1990. Seuraava vaihe tehtiin kevytmetrona (1997), jota liikennöidään pikaraitiovaunukalustolla. Nyt on tekeillä jatko-osa (2012), joka liittyy siihen asemaan, josta pikaratikka- ja kevytmetrorata haarautuvat. Saatavilla olevan tiedon perusteella uusi osuus on nimenomaan pikaratikkaosuus, vaikka Amsterdamissa "snelltram" lasketaan metroksi.

Strasbourgissa oli jo päätetty tehdä metro, mutta se metro purettiin ennen kuin sitä ehdittiin rakentaa - onneksi.

Ruhrin alueen Stadtbahnit ovat kaikki esimerkkejä puretuista metroista. Niistähän piti tulla "oikeita metroja", mutta vaikka tunneleita ehdittiin tehdä, koskaan ei hankittu metrojunia. Metrot muutettiin pysyvästi ratikoiksi.

Ja mitenkäs oli Lyonissa. Automaattisen ja leveän D-linjan (1990) jälkeen "metroverkko" laajeneekin raitiolinjoina. Uusin ratikka T3 laajenee entiselle rautatielinjalle ja sitä tietä edelleen lentokentälle.

Ja itse asiassa tämä meidän Koto-Helsinkimme - tai pikemminkin Espoo. Jos entinen metrotoimistolainen olisi saanut tahtonsa läpi, HKL:n metroa olisi ryhdytty "downgreidaamaan" tekemällä nykyistä pienempiä asemia Espooseen. Ja sama mies ehdotti Laajasaloon vielä räväkämpää "metron purkamista": yksiraiteista ja kahdella vaunulla ajettavaa "minimetroa".

Miksi tämä kaikki? Siksi, että perinteinen metro on suuren väestötiheyden kaupunkien kallis joukkoliikenneväline, jonka palvelutasoa ei koskaan saada pintaliikenteen veroiseksi. Se on pakko ja kannattavaa tehdä, kun rakennuskanta on pilvenpiirtäjäluokkaa. Pari korkeata rakennusta eivät tilannetta muuta, ja parempi joukkoliikenteen palvelu voidaan tehdä ja se syntyy halvemmalla kun perinteinen metro. Siis euroopalle tyypillisissä kaupungeissa, joissa rakennuskanta jää keskimäärin alle 10 kerroksen.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Toivonkin, että Soininvaara käyttää vaikutusvaltaansa ja panee joukkonsa toimimaan näiden asioiden mukaisesti. Jos hän tämän tekee, kannatan häntä Korpisen seuraajaksi apulaiskaupunginjohtajaksi. Kuitenkin sillä ehdolla, että toteutetaan tarkoituksenmukaisia, realistisia ja taloudellisia joukkoliikenneratkaisuja.


Onko Soininvaara tosissaan pyrkimässä tuohon tehtävään, vai onko se vain huhuilua, ja että todellisuudessa halutaan pistää jokin sen ikäinen jolle tehtävä ei olisi "eläkevirka"? 




> Lakataan vouhottamasta länsimetron "tarpeellisuudesta". Kun miljardin budjetti julkaistaan, myönnetään rehellisesti, että hanke on mieletön. Miksi laittaa sellaista rahaa menetettyyn kaupunkirakenteeseen ja sen autoistuneisiin asukkaisiin. Siellähän on juuri tapahtunut kuten ei pitäisi: on opittu elämään auton varassa, eikä siitä metroon vaihdeta, vaikka se olisi kuinka kallis.


Siirretäänkö Otaniemi sitten Itä-Helsinkiin tai Vantaalle? Tuskin sekään tulee  halvemmaksi millään mittareilla.




> Lakataan vouhottamasta Marjaradasta ja aletaan sen sijaan puhua Kivistön jatkeesta Martinlaakson radalle. Hintalappu pienenee vaivaiset 80 %, silti Vantaa voi toteuttaa aivan saman rakentamisen kuin "metsämetronkin" kanssa. Eli toteutetaan sitä periaatetta, että tehdään se maankäyttöpoliittinen liikenneratkaisu ja jätetään rakennus- ja louhintateollisuuden kosiskelu ja lelliminen.


Entä itähaara päärata-Ruskeasanta-lentokenttä sitten? Eikö sillä ole maankäytöllisiä edellytyksiä? Jos haluaa radan lentokentälle niin suuri osa siitä on rakennettava maanalaiseksi joka tapauksessa, oli lähestymissuunta mikä tahansa. 




> Lakataan vaatimasta alueliitoksia sen vuoksi, että voidaan rakentaa lisää metroa tarvitsematta kysyä keneltäkään, onko siinä mitään tolkkua. Lisää asukkaita voidaan asuttaa jo valmiin "Sipoon metron" eli Kerava-Nikkilä-radan varteen. Sieltä pääsee Helsingin keskustaan yhtä nopeasti kuin Sipoon eteläisiltä luonnonsuojelualueilta.


Sipoon alueliitos on seuraavaksi KHO:n juristien käsiteltävänä, ei Helsingin apulaiskaupunginjohtajien. 

Nikkilä ei houkuttelisi samoja ihmisiä asumaan kuin itäiset metrolähiöt. 
Nikkilästä ei pääsisi käytännössä millään junalla alle 40 minuutissa Helsingin keskustaan, ja vuoroväli olisi parhaillaan luokkaa 30-60 min. Nikkilä pystyisi houkuttelemaan korkeintaan sellaisia jotka nyt muuttavat Kirkkonummelle, ja useimmilla heistä on radasta huolimatta auto tai pari, muttokuormassa. 




> Eli Soininvaara on samaa mieltä minun kanssani ja minä hänen kanssaan melkein kaikesta. Mutta yhdestä asiasta olen eri mieltä. Nimittäin siitä, että valtion pitäisi jakaa kunnille rahaa, jolla ne saavat tehdä mitä lystäävät. Ei vetele.
> 
> Itse ansaitut rahat tuhlatkoon kukin miten lystää, sillä se ansaitsemiseksi tehtävä työ on riittävä kontrolli siihen, että ne rahat käytetään jollain lailla järkevästi. Mutta jos valtio antaa rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen, silloin pitää edellyttää, että raha myös käytetään joukkoliikenteen edistämiseen. Ei esimerkiksi vuosikymmenten takaisten päähänpinttymien toteuttamiseen,  virheiden peittelyyn tai tappioiden kuittaamiseen. Rahan saa käyttää vain joukkoliikenteen käyttäjien lisäämiseen, kilpailukyvyn parantamiseen tai kustannusten pysyvään alentamiseen. Ja näihin kaikkiin parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla, ei toisiksi tai kolmanneksi parhaalla.


Oletko sitä mieltä että kielto ruikuttaa rahaa valtiolta koskee vain pk-seudun kuntia, mutta ei muita, jotka eivät käytännössä tule toimeen ilman tukiaisia?

Jos "Ode" on sitä mieltä että PK-seudunkin on saatava samat oikeudet kuin muut kunnat, niin pidän peukkuja pystyssä hänen valinnalleen.

Paranisiko asia jos pk-seudun kunnat ruinaisivat rahaa valtiolta koulutukseen, sosiaalitoimeen ja terveydenhoitoon, mutta rahoittavat joukkoliikennehankkeensa itse?

Mutta siitä lienemme kaikki samaa mieltä, että uusile isoille asuinalueille saatava rata, muuten ihmiset oppivat liian helposti autoileviksi. Liian paljon on mokattu tähän asti, ja tullaan mokamaan jos ei asoille tee mitään.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä juuri paikalla pistäytyneenä tulee mieleen Amsterdam. ....
> Strasbourgissa oli jo päätetty tehdä metro, mutta se metro purettiin ennen kuin sitä ehdittiin rakentaa - onneksi.
> 
> Ruhrin alueen Stadtbahnit ovat kaikki esimerkkejä puretuista metroista. Niistähän piti tulla "oikeita metroja", mutta vaikka tunneleita ehdittiin tehdä, koskaan ei hankittu metrojunia. Metrot muutettiin pysyvästi ratikoiksi.


Nämä ovat esimerkkejä metroista jotka ovat jääneet esimetro-asteelle, tai metrojärjestelmistä joissa ajetaan sekaisin raitiotie- ja metrokalustolla.  Tunnusomaista on kuitenkin, että kaupunkien keskustoissa kalusto liikkuu tunnelissa. 

En ole kuullut että missään päin maailmaa olisi metro tai vastaava raskas raideliikennejärjestelmä tai sen linja muutettu pelkästään raitiovaunuilla ajettavaksi pikaraitiotieksi tai bussimetroksi. Tiedätkö sinä tai joku muu? Kuvittelisin että jos näin joskus tapahtuu, se tulee olemaan joko USA:ssa/Kanadassa jossa muutto pois kaupunkien keskustoista on se in-trendi, tai ex-Neuvostoliitossa, Kiinassa, tai kolmannessa kMaailmassa jossa autoilun kasvu on paikoin niin rajua että on pakko skaalata alaspäin olemassaolevia joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä, jos haluaa pitää niitä hengissä.

t. Rainer

----------


## teme

Löytyy olennaisin osin myös Soininvaaran blogista, http://www.soininvaara.fi/wordpress/...seen-nopeasti/



> Lisää asukkaita voidaan asuttaa jo valmiin "Sipoon metron" eli Kerava-Nikkilä-radan varteen.


Jonka muuten Sipoon suunnitelmien mukaan rahoittaa 100% valtio...




> Eli Soininvaara on samaa mieltä minun kanssani ja minä hänen kanssaan melkein kaikesta. Mutta yhdestä asiasta olen eri mieltä. Nimittäin siitä, että valtion pitäisi jakaa kunnille rahaa, jolla ne saavat tehdä mitä lystäävät. Ei vetele.


Meillä on suomessa malli jossa osa kuntien rahoista kierrätetään valtion kautta, siitä onko tämä hyvä huono tapa toimia voi olla monta mieltä, mutta se on eri kokoluokan kysymys kuin liikenteen rahoitus.




> Mutta jos valtio antaa rahaa joukkoliikenteeseen, silloin pitää edellyttää, että raha myös käytetään joukkoliikenteen edistämiseen.


Minusta taas korvamerkityt rahat ovat pääsääntöisesti pelleilyä. Mikä estää kaupunkia leikkaamasta korvemerkityttyä rahaa vastaavasti omaa osuuttaan (joukko)liikennemenoista? Soininvaaran pointti on nimenomaa se, että olettaen esim. itä-metron olevan järkevä investointi, niin se että siihen ei löydy rahaa on hallinnollinen epäonnistuminen joka johtuu nimenomaan siitä, että meillä on erikseen jotain liikennerahaa.

----------


## Antero Alku

No voi. Minä kun luulin olevani edes tällä kertaa positiivinen.  :Frown:  




> Onko Soininvaara tosissaan pyrkimässä tuohon tehtävään, vai onko se vain huhuilua, ja että todellisuudessa halutaan pistää jokin sen ikäinen jolle tehtävä ei olisi "eläkevirka"?


Vihreiden mielestä ap.kaup.johtajien poliittinen tasapaino edellyttää, että Korpisen tilalle tulee vihreiden valinta. He ovat itse esittäneet Soininvaaraa sopivaksi. Ja samaa on spekuloitu julkisuudessakin, mm. Hesarissa. 




> Siirretäänkö Otaniemi sitten Itä-Helsinkiin tai Vantaalle? Tuskin sekään tulee  halvemmaksi millään mittareilla.


Ei sitä mihinkään tarvi siirtää. Vaikka kyllä sen varmaan miljardilla eurolla jo siirtäisikin vaikka mihin. Mutta TKK on suojelukohde, joten ei onnistu. Mutta jos välttämättä halutaan raideliikennettä, joka tarjoaa raideliikenneyhteydet mahdollisimman laajasti seudulta Otaniemeen, niin nehän syntyvät pajon halvemmalla kuin länsimetro. Viite: www.tramwest.fi




> Entä itähaara päärata-Ruskeasanta-lentokenttä sitten? Eikö sillä ole maankäytöllisiä edellytyksiä? Jos haluaa radan lentokentälle niin suuri osa siitä on rakennettava maanalaiseksi joka tapauksessa, oli lähestymissuunta mikä tahansa.


Eipä ole ehdolla asuntoja Aviapolikseen. Raideyhteys lentokentälle puolestaan syntyy sillä parhaimmalla tavalla linjaa Käpylä-Lentoasema. Sitten saadaan se junan laiturihallikin niin, että sinne menee suoraan liukuportaat ja hissi terminaali 2:n tuloaulasta. Oletteko vierailleet Amsterdamin kentällä?




> Sipoon alueliitos on seuraavaksi KHO:n juristien käsiteltävänä, ei Helsingin apulaiskaupunginjohtajien.


Kokemuksen perusteella ei anna paljon toivoa oikeusvaltiosta. Mutta ehkä minullakin on sipoolaisten ja Pekkarisen tapaan lukihäiriö silloin, kun luen lakitekstiä.  :Very Happy:  




> Nikkilä ei houkuttelisi samoja ihmisiä asumaan kuin itäiset metrolähiöt. ... Nikkilä pystyisi houkuttelemaan korkeintaan sellaisia jotka nyt muuttavat Kirkkonummelle, ja useimmilla heistä on radasta huolimatta auto tai pari, muttokuormassa.


Olen ymmärtänyt, että juuri noita kehyskuntiin muuttajia haluttaisiin saada pysymään Helsingissä. Jos Helsinkiin liitetyssä Sipoossa asumiskulttuuri on Karhusaaren tai Landbon tasolla, kehyskuntiin nyt muuttavat perheet muuttavat edelleen tekemään hartiapankkitalonsa kehyskuntiin. Raha ei riitä Helsingin alueella olevien omakotitonttien hintoihin - joilla pitäisi kattaa raskasmetron hinta. Jos taas tehdään lisää Vuosaaria, Kontuloita tai Länsimäkiä, niin eivät ne kehyskuntiin omakotitaloa rakentavat siinäkään tapauksessa sinne kerrostaloihin muuta




> Nikkilästä ei pääsisi käytännössä millään junalla alle 40 minuutissa Helsingin keskustaan, ja vuoroväli olisi parhaillaan luokkaa 30-60 min.


Nikkilä-Kerava on luokkaa 12 minuuttia ja kaikki eivät asu Nikkilässä asti. H-juna 25 min, Z-juna 24 min, R-juna 23 min. Näitä menee 10-20 minuutin välein, ellei Reittiopas huijaa. Ja siinä välissä sitten K-junia. Yksi junayksikkö ja kuljettaja hoitavat Nikkilä-Kerava-välin 20 min vuorovälillä. Jos ei riitä, niin ei se mitään, sittenhän on enemmän tuloja kulujen kattamiseksi. Todellisuudessahan raideliikenne on ylijäämäistä, siis kattaa kulunsa ja jättää vielä kirstun pohjalle.




> Oletko sitä mieltä että kielto ruikuttaa rahaa valtiolta koskee vain pk-seudun kuntia, mutta ei muita, jotka eivät käytännössä tule toimeen ilman tukiaisia?


En kiellä valtion rahoitusta joukkoliikennehankkeisiin miltään kunnalta. Mutta ei sitä rahaa pidä antaa mihin hyvänsä käyttöön, vaan ainoastaan siihen, mikä edistää joukkkoliikennettä vähentäen auton käyttöä tai parantaen joukkoliikenteen taloutta. Esimerkiksi länsimetro ei tarvitse valtiolta rahaa, koska se ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä eikä paranna liikenteen taloutta. No, kunnan kannalta tietenkin parantaa, jos valtio maksaa kalliin radan ja kunnalle jäävät vain liikennöintikulut. Tosin suora raitioliikenne on liikennöinniltään yhtä edullista tai edullisempaa kuin liityntäliikenne.




> Jos "Ode" on sitä mieltä että PK-seudunkin on saatava samat oikeudet kuin muut kunnat, niin pidän peukkuja pystyssä hänen valinnalleen.


Ja velvollisuudet sitten kanssa. Sanotaan nyt vaikka niin, että jos metro Koivusaareen maksaa H:gille 250 miljoonaa ja se saisikin sen rahan valtiolta, niin sitten H:ki olisikin 250 Me rikkaampi ja se voisi vaikka rakentaa sillä rahalla pätkän keskustatunnelia, johon sillä muuten ei olisi rahaa.




> Paranisiko asia jos pk-seudun kunnat ruinaisivat rahaa valtiolta koulutukseen, sosiaalitoimeen ja terveydenhoitoon, mutta rahoittavat joukkoliikennehankkeensa itse?


Kunnan oma raha on yhdessä säkissä, joten kysymys on vain sen jakamisesta. Jos valtio antaa rahaa vain johonkin tarkoitukseen, se raha ei ole vapaasti jaettavissa, eli sitä ei voi käyttää johonkin muuhun. Esim. tuon keskustatunneliesimerkin tapauksessa H:ki joutuisi anomuksessaan liittämään mukaan aikomuksensa siitä, että se rakentaa 250 millillä keskustatunnelia ja haluaa 250 milliä metron poraamiseen. Valtiohan voi silloin sanoa, että sen mielestä H:ki ei tarvi 250 millin tukea, koska se voi jättää autoilua edistävän ja ympäristöä haittaavan keskustatunnelin tekemättä ja käyttää ne rahat metroonsa. Jopa pankit toimivat vähän samalla periaatteella kun ne päättävät lainasta yksityisille.




> Mutta siitä lienemme kaikki samaa mieltä, että uusile isoille asuinalueille saatava rata, muuten ihmiset oppivat liian helposti autoileviksi. Liian paljon on mokattu tähän asti, ja tullaan mokamaan jos ei asoille tee mitään.


Joo, ollaan. Varmaan monesta muustakin, mutta kun saivartelu on kivaa, eikö vain.  :Wink: 

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eipä ole ehdolla asuntoja Aviapolikseen. Raideyhteys lentokentälle puolestaan syntyy sillä parhaimmalla tavalla linjaa Käpylä-Lentoasema. Sitten saadaan se junan laiturihallikin niin, että sinne menee suoraan liukuportaat ja hissi terminaali 2:n tuloaulasta. Oletteko vierailleet Amsterdamin kentällä?


käytännössä olisi rakennettava metro tai maanalainen rautatie Pasilasta lentokentälle siis. Halvempaa kuin Marja-rata?




> Kokemuksen perusteella ei anna paljon toivoa oikeusvaltiosta. Mutta ehkä minullakin on sipoolaisten ja Pekkarisen tapaan lukihäiriö silloin, kun luen lakitekstiä.


Lakeja on kautta ihmiskunnan historian osattu tulkita miten se sopii itse kullekin parhaiten.




> Olen ymmärtänyt, että juuri noita kehyskuntiin muuttajia haluttaisiin saada pysymään Helsingissä. Jos Helsinkiin liitetyssä Sipoossa asumiskulttuuri on Karhusaaren tai Landbon tasolla, kehyskuntiin nyt muuttavat perheet muuttavat edelleen tekemään hartiapankkitalonsa kehyskuntiin. Raha ei riitä Helsingin alueella olevien omakotitonttien hintoihin - joilla pitäisi kattaa raskasmetron hinta. Jos taas tehdään lisää Vuosaaria, Kontuloita tai Länsimäkiä, niin eivät ne kehyskuntiin omakotitaloa rakentavat siinäkään tapauksessa sinne kerrostaloihin muuta


Minä taas rehellisesti en kuvittele länsi-Sipoon liittämisellä saataisiin kehyskuntiin muuttasia rahakkaita pysymään Stadissa, vaan että sinne rakennetaan muun itä-Helsingin kaltaisia kontuloita, ihan taviksille vaan, koska kyllähän se niin on, että juuri heitä asunto- ja tonttipula rankaisee pahiten. Tietysti rajatapauksia on, joille pientalojakin tullaan rakentamaan sinne, mutta ei missään nimessä samantyylistä kuin Landbohon/Karhusaareen. Mitä landbolaiset tai karhusaarelaiset ajattelevat koko hommasta, EVVK. 




> Nikkilä-Kerava on luokkaa 12 minuuttia ja kaikki eivät asu Nikkilässä asti. H-juna 25 min, Z-juna 24 min, R-juna 23 min. Näitä menee 10-20 minuutin välein, ellei Reittiopas huijaa. Ja siinä välissä sitten K-junia. Yksi junayksikkö ja kuljettaja hoitavat Nikkilä-Kerava-välin 20 min vuorovälillä. Jos ei riitä, niin ei se mitään, sittenhän on enemmän tuloja kulujen kattamiseksi. Todellisuudessahan raideliikenne on ylijäämäistä, siis kattaa kulunsa ja jättää vielä kirstun pohjalle.


Tuskin Nikkilään tullaan ajamaan kaukojunaraiteita pitkin mitään ylimääräisiä junia samalla nopeudella kuin R, H ja Z, vaan jos sinne joskus aloitetaan säännöllinen junaliikenne, se tarkiottaa että K-junista jotkut vuorot jatkavat Nikkilään, ja ajoajaksi tulee pitkälti yli 40 min. Pääradan kapasiteetti ei riitä uusille junille.




> En kiellä valtion rahoitusta joukkoliikennehankkeisiin miltään kunnalta. Mutta ei sitä rahaa pidä antaa mihin hyvänsä käyttöön, vaan ainoastaan siihen, mikä edistää joukkkoliikennettä vähentäen auton käyttöä tai parantaen joukkoliikenteen taloutta. Esimerkiksi länsimetro ei tarvitse valtiolta rahaa, koska se ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä eikä paranna liikenteen taloutta. No, kunnan kannalta tietenkin parantaa, jos valtio maksaa kalliin radan ja kunnalle jäävät vain liikennöintikulut. Tosin suora raitioliikenne on liikennöinniltään yhtä edullista tai edullisempaa kuin liityntäliikenne.


En ole vielä heittänyt kirvestä kaivoon, etteikä länsimetro vähentäisi autoliikennettä esim  kehäykkösellä aamuruuhkan suunnalla itä-länsi, ja iltapäiväruuhkansuunnalla länsi-itä. Sitten vasta kun se on aloittanut, niin nähdään kumpi oli oikeassa.




> Ja velvollisuudet sitten kanssa. Sanotaan nyt vaikka niin, että jos metro Koivusaareen maksaa H:gille 250 miljoonaa ja se saisikin sen rahan valtiolta, niin sitten H:ki olisikin 250 Me rikkaampi ja se voisi vaikka rakentaa sillä rahalla pätkän keskustatunnelia, johon sillä muuten ei olisi rahaa.


Ehkä me nähdään tuossa Soininvaaran kolumnin tulkinnassa jotain eroja. Kuvittelisin että hänen pointtinsa oli se, että esim LVM:n ja VVM:n kaverit eivät osaa  arvioida niin hyvin kuin Helsingin tai Espoon tai Vantaan kaupungit itse, mikä on joukoliikennettä edistävä "hyvä" hanke ja mikä ei. Että kunnat saisivat päättää itse, ei valtio.




> Joo, ollaan. Varmaan monesta muustakin, mutta kun saivartelu on kivaa, eikö vain.


Niin on.  Hauskaa päivänjatkoa sulle ja kaikille muille vaan!

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jonka muuten Sipoon suunnitelmien mukaan rahoittaa 100% valtio...


Se rata on siellä jo. Todellisuudessa tarvittavat investoinnit ovat aika marginaalisia siihen nähden, että rakannetaan useita kilometrejä uutta metrorataa.




> Minusta taas korvamerkityt rahat ovat pääsääntöisesti pelleilyä. Mikä estää kaupunkia leikkaamasta korvemerkityttyä rahaa vastaavasti omaa osuuttaan (joukko)liikennemenoista?


Juuri se, että valtio hakitsee tukipäätöksen yhteydessä tarvitseeko kunta tukirahaa vai ei. Eli käytännössä tietenkin tällöin valtio tuen antajana tulee puuttuneeksi kunnan muuhunkin toimintaan. Mutta tarveharkintahan on kaiken rahallisen tuen peruste, ja minusta se on oikein.

Tähän liittyy myös se tärkeä periaate, että hankkeita ylipäätään arvioi joku muukin kuin se, joka haluaa rahaa omiin aikomuksiinsa saada. Tämä on minusta esim. Saksassa ollut hyvin terveellistä liikennehankkeissa. Suuruudenhullut hankkeet eivät saa tukea eivätkä siten toteudu.




> Soininvaaran pointti on nimenomaa se, että olettaen esim. itä-metron olevan järkevä investointi, niin se että siihen ei löydy rahaa on hallinnollinen epäonnistuminen joka johtuu nimenomaan siitä, että meillä on erikseen jotain liikennerahaa.


Tämä on aivan oikea ajatus, mutta kysehän on siitä, onko tämäkin investointi tärkeä ja tarpeellinen vai ei. Hallinnollista epäonnistumista minusta edustaa sekin, että ylipäätään valtio rahoittaa ja jopa tyrkyttää rahaa autoiluhankkeisiin (esim. Länsiväylän leventäminen ja Keilaniemen liittymä), mutta kunnalla ei ole mahdollisuutta sanoa haluavansa rahan mieluummin joukkoliikenteeseen. Tässä tilanteessa olisi tietenkin parempi, että kunta saisi käyttää rahan vapaasti. Mutta on sinisilmäistä olettaa, että valtio on ainoa tyhmä ja kunta aina oikeassa. Molempien tyhmyydet on estettävä, silloin hallinto onnistuu.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> käytännössä olisi rakennettava metro tai maanalainen rautatie Pasilasta lentokentälle siis. Halvempaa kuin Marja-rata?


Samassa luokassa. Mutta yksin hintahan ei ratkaise, vaan kannattavuus. Mutta koska lentokentän päärata ei ole "virallisella listalla", sitä ei edes saa tutkia. Tämähän on meillä tavanomainen taktiikka: Ensin päätetään, mitä halutaan tehdä, sitten "tutkitaan" sitä mitä halutaan sekä jotain sellaista, mikä osataan varmasti osoittaa typerämmäksi. Ja sitten jos joku näkee vaivaa ja pystyy perustelemaan, että on paljon parempiakin vaihtoehtoja, vedotaan siihen, että nyt ollaan myöhässä. Esimerkki: länsimetro ja TramWest.




> Minä taas rehellisesti en kuvittele länsi-Sipoon liittämisellä saataisiin kehyskuntiin muuttasia rahakkaita pysymään Stadissa, vaan että sinne rakennetaan muun itä-Helsingin kaltaisia kontuloita, ihan taviksille vaan, koska kyllähän se niin on, että juuri heitä asunto- ja tonttipula rankaisee pahiten.


Näin minäkin arvelen. Mutta hanketta mainostetaan kansalaisille pientaloilla. Jos sinne kerrostalolähiöitä tehdään, niin sittenhän homma on täysin yhdentekevä Nikkilän suunnan kanssa. Paremmilla penkeillä pääsee istumaan ja saa matkustaa maan päällä perille asti.




> Tuskin Nikkilään tullaan ajamaan kaukojunaraiteita pitkin mitään ylimääräisiä junia samalla nopeudella kuin R, H ja Z, vaan jos sinne joskus aloitetaan säännöllinen junaliikenne, se tarkiottaa että K-junista jotkut vuorot jatkavat Nikkilään, ja ajoajaksi tulee pitkälti yli 40 min. Pääradan kapasiteetti ei riitä uusille junille.


Nikkilän junat ovat uusi elementti pääradan liikenteeseen, ja niiden kanssa paikallisjunaliikenne tietenkin ajatellaan kokonaisuutena. Meilläkin voitaisiin kansainväliseen tapaan mennä jopa siihen, että Nikkilän runko erotetaan ja liitetään johonkin Oikoradan tai pääradan suunnan junarunkoon. Tiedän kyllä, että kuorossa hoetaan, ettei tällainen ole ollenkaan mahdollista Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa, mutta tiedän sen valituksen olevan hölynpölyä.




> En ole vielä heittänyt kirvestä kaivoon, etteikä länsimetro vähentäisi autoliikennettä esim  kehäykkösellä aamuruuhkan suunnalla itä-länsi, ja iltapäiväruuhkansuunnalla länsi-itä. Sitten vasta kun se on aloittanut, niin nähdään kumpi oli oikeassa.


Minä en usko siihen sen vuoksi, että metro tavoittaa niin vähän suoralla yhteydellä. Niillä, jotka joutuvat vaihtamaan, on sama, vaihtavatko he metrosta Kampissa vai jollain toisella asemalla. Paitsi että Kampista nyt lähtevillä busseilla on enemmän pysäkkejä sielläkin, missä pysäkit korvataan yhdellä metroasemalla. Ja kehä 1:n liikenteestä vain pieni osa on Itäkeskuksesta Tapiolaan. Lahdentiestä lähtien metro ei ole enää vaihtoehto omalle autolle.




> Ehkä me nähdään tuossa Soininvaaran kolumnin tulkinnassa jotain eroja. Kuvittelisin että hänen pointtinsa oli se, että esim LVM:n ja VVM:n kaverit eivät osaa  arvioida niin hyvin kuin Helsingin tai Espoon tai Vantaan kaupungit itse, mikä on joukoliikennettä edistävä "hyvä" hanke ja mikä ei. Että kunnat saisivat päättää itse, ei valtio.


Kuten Temen viestin vastauksessa kirjoitin, rahoitusjärjestelmä ei voi perustua siihen, että sen enempää kuntien kuin valtionkan oletetaan olevan virheetön. Meillä Suomessa vaan näyttää siltä, että Helsinki alkaa olla niin suuri, että samat ihmiset istuvat päättämässä sekä kunnan että valtion hallinnossa. Ja jos ei ihan samat henkilöt, niin puoluekuri hoitaa kunnan ja valtionhallinnon yksimielisyyden. Tämä ei ole millään muotoa tervettä.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Ruhrin alueen Stadtbahnit ovat kaikki esimerkkejä puretuista metroista. Niistähän piti tulla "oikeita metroja", mutta vaikka tunneleita ehdittiin tehdä, koskaan ei hankittu metrojunia. Metrot muutettiin pysyvästi ratikoiksi.


Ne ovatkin esimerkki loistavasta ja johdonmukaisesta päätöksenteosta. Varsinkin Kölnin U-Stadtbahn on todella oivallinen sekoitus metroa ja raitiovaunua. Mutta kulkiessaan tunneleissa ne täyttävät kyllä metron kaikki määritteet ja tämähän oli tarkoitus Stadtbahn B-kalustoa hankittaessakin: juna, joka täyttää metrojunan kriteerit, mutta selviytyy myös maanpäällä ratikkaradoilla. Paljon täytyisi asioiden muuttua Helsingissä, että tällaiselle tasolle päästäisiin (= esimerkiksi Nr:t metrojunina).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Samassa luokassa. Mutta yksin hintahan ei ratkaise, vaan kannattavuus. Mutta koska lentokentän päärata ei ole "virallisella listalla", sitä ei edes saa tutkia. Tämähän on meillä tavanomainen taktiikka: Ensin päätetään, mitä halutaan tehdä, sitten "tutkitaan" sitä mitä halutaan sekä jotain sellaista, mikä osataan varmasti osoittaa typerämmäksi. Ja sitten jos joku näkee vaivaa ja pystyy perustelemaan, että on paljon parempiakin vaihtoehtoja, vedotaan siihen, että nyt ollaan myöhässä. Esimerkki: länsimetro ja TramWest.


Pääradan siirto lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi vs Marja-rata on keskusteltu paljon tässäkin foorumissa, mutta ei olla saatu selvää käsitystä kumpi on parempi. Kummallakin on hyvät ja huonot puolensa. Jos pääradan siirto  toteutuisi valtion maksamana, niin Vantaa joutuisi suurimmalti osin yksin rakentamaan koko Kivistön radan. Itse olen sitä mieltä että jos esim Helsinki ja Vantaa tai koko suur-helsinki yhdistetään samaksi kaupungiksi, niin kannattaisi ennemmin siirtää päärata lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi, mutta jos Vantaa säilyyy itsenäisenä seuraavat ainakin 40 vuotta, toteuttaa Marja-rata ensiksi.




> Nikkilän junat ovat uusi elementti pääradan liikenteeseen, ja niiden kanssa paikallisjunaliikenne tietenkin ajatellaan kokonaisuutena. Meilläkin voitaisiin kansainväliseen tapaan mennä jopa siihen, että Nikkilän runko erotetaan ja liitetään johonkin Oikoradan tai pääradan suunnan junarunkoon. Tiedän kyllä, että kuorossa hoetaan, ettei tällainen ole ollenkaan mahdollista Suomen erikoisolosuhteissa, mutta tiedän sen valituksen olevan hölynpölyä.


Pääradan junat ovat ruuhka-aikaan niin pitkiä että runkoja ei voi pidentää, ja aikataulut ovat tiukat.

Aikaisemmin olit ehdottanut duo-raitiovaunulla ajettavaa pendeliyhteyttä Nikkilän ja Keravan välilä. Se kuulostaa realistisemmalta, mutta edellyttä vähintään 5 minuutin vaihtomarginaalia Keravalla. 




> Lahdentiestä lähtien metro ei ole enää vaihtoehto omalle autolle.


Kylläpä vain on, jos asuu pääradan varrella. (eihän Lahdentien varrella ole juuri asutusta vaan asutus on nimenomaan radan varella) Vaihdot Helsingissä  nopeutuu n 10 minuutilla kun Espooseen menevään kulkupeliin voi istahtaa jo Rautatietorilla.




> Kuten Temen viestin vastauksessa kirjoitin, rahoitusjärjestelmä ei voi perustua siihen, että sen enempää kuntien kuin valtionkan oletetaan olevan virheetön. Meillä Suomessa vaan näyttää siltä, että Helsinki alkaa olla niin suuri, että samat ihmiset istuvat päättämässä sekä kunnan että valtion hallinnossa. Ja jos ei ihan samat henkilöt, niin puoluekuri hoitaa kunnan ja valtionhallinnon yksimielisyyden. Tämä ei ole millään muotoa tervettä.


Ymmärsin Soininvaaran kolumnista, että hänen mielessään häämöttää  ylikunnallinen pk-seudun seutuhallinto tai kaupunkien yhdiostäminen, joka tapauksessa niin että pk-seudulla päätetään ja toteutetaan yhdessä suuret liikenne- ja infra-hankkeet. Näihin elimiin ei istutettaisi sellaisia jotka tekevät samanaikaisesti uraa valtakunnallisessa tai kunnan politiikassa vaan aidosti asoista perillä olevia.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Metrokeskusteluun voisi ensin todeta, että Stadtbahn - tyyppinen ratkaisu voisi olla hyvä keino hyödyntää Helsingin metron nykyistä infraa esimerkiksi Etelä-Espoon tai Sipoon raideratkaisuissa.

Valitettavasti länsisuunnan nk. Raideyvassa tätä koskeva ratkaisu eli nk. Kombivaihtoehto vääristeltiin tahallisesti siten, että sen liikennöintikustannukset olivat noin 10 M korkeammat kuin tarkoituksenmukaisella liikenneratkaisulla, jolla ne olisivat olleet samat kuin metrovaihtoehdon. 

Ks. tarkemmin allaolevassa linkissä olevan lausunnon kohta 3.6
http://www.tramwest.fi/Lausunto.htm




> Ne ovatkin esimerkki loistavasta ja johdonmukaisesta päätoksenteosta. Varsinkin Kolnin U-Stadtbahn on todella oivallinen sekoitus metroa ja raitiovaunua.


Nyt Vriston ja Anteron keskustelussa menee kaksi eri hanketta sekaisin.

Ruhrin alueen Stadtbahn - hankkeessa tarkoituksena oli 1960-luvun lopulla toteuttaa esimetrovaiheen kautta mm. Duisburgin, Mülheimin, Essenin, Bochumin, Gelsenkirchenin, Hernen ja Dortmundin kaupunkien alueille Helsingin kaltainen "täysmetro". 

Hanke ajautui moniin ongelmiin, joita pahensi alueen kaupunkien väkiluvun ja talouden voimakas taantuminen 1970-luvulla. Hankkeen seurauksena suuri osa kaupunkien laajoista raitioverkoista purettiin ja joukkoliikenteen käyttö taantui huolimatta suurista investoinneista. Tavoitteesta toteuttaa "täysmetro" luovuttiin. Hankkeen seurauksena alueen joukkoliikenneverkko on tasoltaan hajanainen ja teknisesti yhteensopimaton. Ruhrin alueen joukkoliikenne on kansainvälisissä vertailuissa menestynyt heikosti.

Düsseldorfin ja Kölnin tavoite 1960-luvulla oli toinen. Päätösten tasolla tavoitteena ei koskaan ollut "täysmetro" vaan tarkoitus oli, että ainoastaan ruuhkaisimmat tai maan päällä mahdottomat keskustaosuudet tunneloidaan ja esikaupunkialueella ajetaan maan päällä. Düsseldorfin ja Kölnin joukkoliikenne on menestynyt kansainvälisissä vertailuissa hyvin.

Osavaltion painostuksesta Kölnin tekninen ratkaisu eli "B-vaunu" omaksuttiin koko osavaltion pikaraitioteiden tekniseksi ratkaisuksi. Düsseldorfin U-linjat kytkeytyvät Ruhrin Stadtbahniin Duisburgin linjalla.

----------


## vristo

Kiitos kaikintavoin asiantunteasta lausunnostasi, Mikko




> Düsseldorfin ja Kölnin tavoite 1960-luvulla oli toinen. Päätösten tasolla tavoitteena ei koskaan ollut "täysmetro" vaan tarkoitus oli, että ainoastaan ruuhkaisimmat tai maan päällä mahdottomat keskustaosuudet tunneloidaan ja esikaupunkialueella ajetaan maan päällä. Düsseldorfin ja Kölnin joukkoliikenne on menestynyt kansainvälisissä vertailuissa hyvin.


Tuossa tuli mieleeni, että Oslon tunnelbane taitaa olla hieman samankaltaisesti toteutettu, vaikka sitä liikennoidäänkin täyskokoisilla metrojunilla. Mutta monilla esikaupunkihaaroilla lyhyillä junilla ja ilmajohtovirroituksella. Myös metroasemat on simppelisti toteutettuja ja tasoristeyksiäkin on. Keskustassa mennään sitten tunnelissa "U-Stadtbahnina".

Helsingin osalta homman ydin lienee siinä, että Helsingin kaupunki haluaa nimenomaan oikeaan metropoliin kuuluvan oikean metron. Siis sellaisen, joka on osa kaupungin imagoa, kuten Tukholmassa, Lontoossa, Pariisissa tai NYKissa. Ja kyllähän kaupunki on jo siinä varsin hyvin onnistunut ja nimenomaan metroa pidetään (useimmat) Helsingin alueen laadukkaimpana joukkoliikenteenä. Sellaista täsmällisyyden ja luotettavuuden imagoa pitääkin jatkaa moneen suuntaan, kuten juuri Espooseen ja vaikkapa Sipooseen. Investoinnit tehdään pitkälle tulevaisuuteen katsoen ja metroverkko on tulevaisuudessa Helsingin seudun tärkeä valtasuoni ja elämisen ehto, kuten muissakin oikeissa suurkaupungeissa eli metropoleissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos pääradan siirto toteutuisi valtion maksamana, niin Vantaa joutuisi suurimmalti osin yksin rakentamaan koko Kivistön radan.


Miksi näin? Onhan meillä sentään varsin johdonmukaisesti noudatettu periaatetta, että valtio maksaa RHK:n radat ja kunta katuliikennepuolen ja asemat, jos niistä tehdään jotain muuta kuin puhtaasti matkustajien junasta poistumisen ja nousemisen rakenteita.

Itse asiassa minä ihmettelen koko julkista haloota ja Vantaan itkuja Marjaradasta kaikki-tai-ei-mitään -pohjalta. Jos oikeasti halutaan rakentaa Kivistöä ja oikeasti halutaan sinne raideliikenne, sillä asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, tehdäänkö Kivistöstä itään tunnelia metsään kiitotien melualueelle ilman asemia.

Komisaario Palmun logiikalla en löydä tälle valittamiselle muuta perustetta kuin sen, että joku tunnelinlouhintafirma tarvii uusia urakoita kun entiset valmistuu ja jossain on sovittu, että tästä tulee mukavasti parin vuoden duunit. Ja harmittaa, jos ei pääse tekemään hyvää businesta puolalaisten kaivosmiesten kanssa.




> Pääradan junat ovat ruuhka-aikaan niin pitkiä että runkoja ei voi pidentää, ja aikataulut ovat tiukat.


Jos näin olisi, niin eihän Nikkilän suunnalta tulevat ihmiset sitten mahtuisi mukaan ollenkaan. Ainakaan Z-junia ei ajeta viidellä rungolla, eikä tulla ajamaankaan, vaan kapasiteetti kasvaa lisävuoroilla.




> Aikaisemmin olit ehdottanut duo-raitiovaunulla ajettavaa pendeliyhteyttä Nikkilän ja Keravan välilä. Se kuulostaa realistisemmalta, mutta edellyttä vähintään 5 minuutin vaihtomarginaalia Keravalla.


Tässä vaiheessa pitääkin olla kaikenlaisia ehdotuksia. Olet oikeassa vaihtomaginaalin kanssa, vaika ei siinä ihan viittä minuuttia tarvita. Hyrylä-Nikkilä-yhteyden vaunut olisivat todennäköisesti poikittain pääradan raiteiden alla. Siirtymää yksi tasokerros. Synkattuna enintään 2 minuuttia.

Tietenkin vaihto laiturin yli on parempi ja junarunkojen yhteenkytkentä vielä parempi.

Tässä vaiheessa huomautan, ettei tarvitse ryhtyä valittamaan JKV-laitteen vaatimasta ajasta kytkennän jälkeen. Jos tällaiseen mennään, hankitaan sellaiset laitteet, ettei tarvitse odottaa 10 minuuttia tietokoneiden buuttausta. Tätä yhteenkytkentää tehdään muuallakin maailmassa, aika on alle minuutin, ja jos halutaan, se tehdään yhtä nopeasti täälläkin. Jos ei haluta, sitten keksitään selityksiä kuten JKV-selitys.




> Ymmärsin Soininvaaran kolumnista, että hänen mielessään häämöttää  ylikunnallinen pk-seudun seutuhallinto tai kaupunkien yhdiostäminen, joka tapauksessa niin että pk-seudulla päätetään ja toteutetaan yhdessä suuret liikenne- ja infra-hankkeet.


Yhteistä joukkoliikennehallintoa ollaankin kehittämässä. Tuntuu vaan olevan edelleen kovin etäällä mielipiteet Helsingissä, YTV:ssä ja LVM:ssä. Mutta olen optimisti, ja uskon, että jonkinlainen kuvio syntyy. Eikä sitä varten tarvita kaupunkien yhdistämistä - kuten minusta ei mitään muutakaan varten, vaan pikemminkin pitäisi kehittää paikallishallintoa.




> Näihin elimiin ei istutettaisi sellaisia jotka tekevät samanaikaisesti uraa valtakunnallisessa tai kunnan politiikassa vaan aidosti asoista perillä olevia.


En ole kovin optimisti. Samat poliitikot pyörivät kaikissa mahdollisissa elimissä, joita vaaleilla valitaan. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan jäsenyyden kokemuksesta tiedän, ettei kunnolla pysty hoitamaan edes yhtä lautakuntapaikkaa. Joten henkilöt, jotka ovat ties kuinka monessa elimessä mukana, eivät hoida kunnolla mitään hommaansa. Inhimilliset resurssit eivät riitä, vaikka halua olisikin.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Itse asiassa minä ihmettelen koko julkista haloota ja Vantaan itkuja Marjaradasta kaikki-tai-ei-mitään -pohjalta. Jos oikeasti halutaan rakentaa Kivistöä ja oikeasti halutaan sinne raideliikenne, sillä asialla ei ole mitään tekemistä sen kanssa, tehdäänkö Kivistöstä itään tunnelia metsään kiitotien melualueelle ilman asemia.


Kuvitteletko että valtio enää siinä vaiheessa, jos se päättää siirtää päärata lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi, joka on kalleusluokaltaan vähintään marja-radan veroinen, on kiinnostunut 40 seuraavaan suoteen rakentaa mitään tynkärataa Kivistöön? Kaikki RHK:n laatimat Marja-rata suunitelmat lentävät silloin mappiin Ö, ja siitä Vantaan päättäjät ovat hyvin tietoisia. Vain yhdessä joko valtion tai pk-seudun muiden kaupunkien (=Helsingin) kanssa olisi Vantaalla varaa pidentää Martinlaakson rata Kivistöön. Ja mikä kuvittelet että olisi Helsingin pyytämä vastapalvelus jos se päättäisi osallistua siihen?




> Tässä vaiheessa pitääkin olla kaikenlaisia ehdotuksia. Olet oikeassa vaihtomaginaalin kanssa, vaika ei siinä ihan viittä minuuttia tarvita. Hyrylä-Nikkilä-yhteyden vaunut olisivat todennäköisesti poikittain pääradan raiteiden alla. Siirtymää yksi tasokerros. Synkattuna enintään 2 minuuttia.


Tämä olisi ehkä "elegantein" ratkaisu, mutta edelyttää joko hyvin tiheää liikennettä duoraitiovaunuin, jos rata jatkuu Hyrylään, ja vaihto on voitava toteuttaa molempiin suuntiin, tai sitä että pääradan juna odottaa koko vaihdon aikana. (="aina joku häviää" -peli) 




> En ole kovin optimisti. Samat poliitikot pyörivät kaikissa mahdollisissa elimissä, joita vaaleilla valitaan. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnan jäsenyyden kokemuksesta tiedän, ettei kunnolla pysty hoitamaan edes yhtä lautakuntapaikkaa. Joten henkilöt, jotka ovat ties kuinka monessa elimessä mukana, eivät hoida kunnolla mitään hommaansa. Inhimilliset resurssit eivät riitä, vaikka halua olisikin.


Kuvittelisin, että jos jollekin "YTV" -hemmolle maksettaisiin kunnolla, ei sama hemmo olisi änkeämässä kaiken maailman lautakuntiin eikä Arkadianmälle. Kyseisellä mäellä saa tietenkin bonuksena paistatella julkisuuden valossa ja tulee kohdelluksi kuin kuninkaallinen meni minne tahansa, mutta kaikki eivät ole kiinnostuneita siitä, vaan ihan oikeista kehitämisasioista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin osalta homman ydin lienee siinä, että Helsingin kaupunki haluaa nimenomaan oikeaan metropoliin kuuluvan oikean metron. Siis sellaisen, joka on osa kaupungin imagoa, kuten Tukholmassa, Lontoossa, Pariisissa tai NYKissa. Ja kyllähän kaupunki on jo siinä varsin hyvin onnistunut ja nimenomaan metroa pidetään (useimmat) Helsingin alueen laadukkaimpana joukkoliikenteenä. Sellaista täsmällisyyden ja luotettavuuden imagoa pitääkin jatkaa moneen suuntaan, kuten juuri Espooseen ja vaikkapa Sipooseen. Investoinnit tehdään pitkälle tulevaisuuteen katsoen ja metroverkko on tulevaisuudessa Helsingin seudun tärkeä valtasuoni ja elämisen ehto, kuten muissakin oikeissa suurkaupungeissa eli metropoleissa.


Olet Vristo tässä varmasti aivan oikeassa. Kysymys ei ole halusta tehdä mahdollisimman hyvää joukkoliikennettä, vaan mahdollisimman näyttävää imagoa. Ihmettelen vain, ketä se palvelee. Ei ainakaan meitä kaupunkilaisia ja joukkoliikenteen käyttäjiä.

En ollenkaan ihmettele sitä, että tämän metroimagon kanssa on onnistuttu - helsinkiläisten silmissä. Täällä Euroopan reunalla ei ole tilaisuutta käydä naapurikaupungeissa näkemässä, mitä on hyvin tehty joukkoliikenne. Eletään siis onnellisessa tietämättömyydessä.

Metron hyvä imago ei perustu siihen, että se olisi erinomainen, vaan siihen, että bussit ja ratikat pidetään tarpeeksi huonoina. Joku Jokeribussi on kuin vahinko tässä politiikassa.

Tämän imagokysymyksen kannalta on kiintoisaa ajatella kehitystä Ranskassa. Automaattiset VAL-metrot olivat 1980-luvun imagojuttu ranskalaisille kaupungeille. Mutta sitten Strasbourg pani kertaheitolla paremmaksi. Se perusti imagon moderniin raitiovaunuun ja sen aiheuttamaan koko kaupunkikeskustan kasvojenkohotukseen. Piilossa maan alla kulkeva automaattinen sähköbussi (kumipyörä-VAL) ei ole enää mitään. Arvonsa tuntevassa kaupungissa on persoonallisesti muotoiltuja raitiovaunuja *näkyvissä* kaduilla ja autoista siivottu, viihtyisä ja hyvin menestyvä keskusta.

Tässä SkycrapersCity:sta lainattua tilastoa. Aika vakuuttavaa siitä, missä suunnassa eurooppalainen imagonrakennus on. Mutta ehkä meidän imagonrakentajamme eivät halua Helsingistä eurooppalaista kaupunkia. En vain oikein ymmärrä, mitä ne haluavat.

Antero

Metro and light metro (VAL)

Lille (1983) 45.2km M *
Lyon (1862-1978) 30.5km M 
Marseille (1977) 21.8km M
Paris (1900) 243km M+LR 
Rennes (1997) 9.4km M *
Toulouse (1993) 27.5km M ***

Tram (Light rail) :

Bordeaux (2003) 30.4km
Caen (2002) 15.5km
Clermont-Ferrand (2006) 14.2km
Grenoble (1987) 32km
Lille (1993) 19km
Lyon (2001) 40.7km
Marseille -> network closed since 2004 (koska systeemi uusitaan, ks. alla)
Montpelier (2000) 35.3km
Mulhouse (2006) 11.7km
Nancy (2000) 11.1km
Nantes (1985) 40.4km
Orleans (2000) 18km
Paris (1992) 19km (street cars only)
Rouen (1994) 15.7km** 
St Etienne (1881) 11.7km
Strasbourg (1994) 31.5km
Valenciennes (2006) 9.5km

Under Construction:
Bordeaux (2007) 20km under construction
Grenoble (20/05/2006) 11.5km under construction
Le Mans (2007) 15.4km under construction
Lyon (200) 14.6km under construction
Marseille (2007) 11km under construction
Nice (2007) 8.8km under construction
Orleans (2007) 21km under construction
Paris (2008) 16.3km under construction
Strasbourg (2008) 22.2km under construction
Valenciennes (2007) 8.5km under construction

Suburban Rail:

Paris - 1401km (Ile de France, 5xRER lines and 8xSuburban lines)
(571km for RER, 246 stations + Commuter 833km, 237 stations)


Notes:
* technically the 'VAL' is light Metro
** Rouen has a pré-métro which is the equivalent to Frankfurt or Stuttgart Stadtbahn.
*** The 15 km line 2 of Toulouse métro is opening this month (viesti 30.5.2007).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Kuvitteletko että valtio enää siinä vaiheessa, jos se päättää siirtää päärata lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi, joka on kalleusluokaltaan vähintään marja-radan veroinen, on kiinnostunut 40 seuraavaan suoteen rakentaa mitään tynkärataa Kivistöön?


En oikein ymmärrä logiikkaasi. Kivistön jatke Vantaanlaaksosta liittyy kaupunkirakenteen kasvuun, joka vielä tapahtuu terveiden periaatteiden mukaisesti. Se on varmasti yhteiskuntataloudellisesti hyvin kannattava hanke ja kaikella tavalla omaksutun ja hyväksytyn politiikan mukainen. Hinnaltaan se ei edes ole mitenkään mahdoton, miksi sitä ei tehtäisi. Etenkin kun vaihtoehtona yksi tai kaksi moottoritien liittymäjärjestelyä jotka maksavat saman verran, ja valtio joutuu niiden maksajaksi jos niitä ei korvata raiteella.

Päärata lentokentän kautta on valtakunnallinen hanke, joka palvelee kaikkein eniten koko Suomen yhteyksiä muualle maailmaan. Päin vastoin on typerää käyttää sellaisen hankkeen vaatimat resurssit paikalliseen hankkeeseen, jonka paikallinenkin merkitys on vähäinen.

Marjaradan ja lentokentän pääradan vertailusta ei voi sanoa mitään, kun sellaista vertailua ei ole tehty. Eikä sitä saa tehdäkään, koska oletettava tulos ei ole niiden mieleen, jotka asian päällä istuvat.




> Tämä olisi ehkä "elegantein" ratkaisu, mutta edelyttää joko hyvin tiheää liikennettä duoraitiovaunuin, jos rata jatkuu Hyrylään, ja vaihto on voitava toteuttaa molempiin suuntiin, tai sitä että pääradan juna odottaa koko vaihdon aikana. (="aina joku häviää" -peli)


Synkattu vaihto edellyttää vain aikataulujen sovittamista ja noudattamista. Vuorovälillä ei ole mitään tekemistä asian kanssa. Paitsi siten, että vuorovälit ovat synkronissa keskenään. Mutta vuoroväli voi olla vaikka tunti, ja vaihto sujuu minuutissa, kunhan molemmat ovat ajallaan paikalla. (Erään ajatusmallin mukaan vaihtoaika tunnin vuorovälillä on puoli tuntia, eikä asialle voi mitään. Suomen erikoisolosuhteet...  :Rolling Eyes: )




> Kuvittelisin, että jos jollekin "YTV" -hemmolle maksettaisiin kunnolla, ei sama hemmo olisi änkeämässä kaiken maailman lautakuntiin eikä Arkadianmälle.


Palkanmaksukyky ja -halu ovat tietenkin yksi julkisen sektorin ongelma. Joukkoliikenneihmiset ovat minusta voittopuolisesti idealisteja. Jos he ovat hyviä, he ansaitsevat yksityisellä sektorilla ja muissa tehtävissä paljon paremmin.

Sen sijaan en usko, että vaihtoehtona on olla joko menestyvä poliitikko tai joukkoliikennesuunnittelija. Monille poliitikoille kyllä joukkoliikenne on keino pyrkiä saamaan ääniä, mutta se ei tee heistä joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijoita. Eivätkä he sitä ilman ammattitaitoa myöskään ole. Edes aito kiinnostus ei riitä, pitää myös opiskella ja hankkia tietoa sekä vielä ymmärtää.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En oikein ymmärrä logiikkaasi. Kivistön jatke Vantaanlaaksosta liittyy kaupunkirakenteen kasvuun, joka vielä tapahtuu terveiden periaatteiden mukaisesti. Se on varmasti yhteiskuntataloudellisesti hyvin kannattava hanke ja kaikella tavalla omaksutun ja hyväksytyn politiikan mukainen. Hinnaltaan se ei edes ole mitenkään mahdoton, miksi sitä ei tehtäisi. Etenkin kun vaihtoehtona yksi tai kaksi moottoritien liittymäjärjestelyä jotka maksavat saman verran, ja valtio joutuu niiden maksajaksi jos niitä ei korvata raiteella.


Jos elettäisiin maailmassa jossa kaikki, ml pättäjien aivot olisi kirkasta kuin kristalli ja tonttimaa ilmaista, niin Kivistön rata olisi jo valmis ja radan varren ihmiset asuisivat onnellisesti pikku taloissaan. Mutta maailma ei ole sellainen. En esim usko että alue voitaisiin rakentaa kokonaan ilman liittymää moottoritielle. Aikaisemmat kokemukset valtion tavasta toimia tuntien, se rakentaa ensin ne liittymät ja sitten vasta 20-40 vuoden päästä tulee rata kysymykseen. Jokainenhan tietää että autoilu tuo verotuloja valtiolle, joukkoliikenne vain tuhlaa. Toiseksi Vantaa ei omista maita siltä suunnalta ja kokonaisen kaupunginosan rakentaminen radan lisäksi söisi Vantaan resurssit loppuun.




> Päärata lentokentän kautta on valtakunnallinen hanke, joka palvelee kaikkein eniten koko Suomen yhteyksiä muualle maailmaan. Päin vastoin on typerää käyttää sellaisen hankkeen vaatimat resurssit paikalliseen hankkeeseen, jonka paikallinenkin merkitys on vähäinen.
> 
> Marjaradan ja lentokentän pääradan vertailusta ei voi sanoa mitään, kun sellaista vertailua ei ole tehty. Eikä sitä saa tehdäkään, koska oletettava tulos ei ole niiden mieleen, jotka asian päällä istuvat.


Jotta pk-seudun asukkaat saisivat jotain vastinetta pääradan siirrosta, pitäisi sillä olla myös metromaista paikallisliikennettä joka pysähtyy Pasilan ja lentokentön välillä tärkeimmissä lähiöissä/työpaikka-alueilla (esim Maunula, Pakila, Kartanonkoski, Aviapolis). Tämä edellyttäisi 4-raiteista rataa, ja hinta olisi 1,5-2 -kertainen Marjaa-rataan verrattuna. Jos se tehdään riisuttuun malliin ilman väliasemia ja sillä on tarkoitus ajaa vain pendolinoilla lentokentän kautta maakuntiin, kyseessä on vain pekkaris-tyylinen siltarumpu-hanke joka ei saa varauksetonta hyväksyntää pk-seudun veronmaksajilta.

Marja-radasta olisi sensijaan se hyöty että sillä pääsee eri suunnilta pk-seutua niin lentokentän alueelle, Tikkurilaan ja Myyrmäelle, jotka ovat Vantaan tärkeimmät työpaikka- ja oppilaitoskeskittymät.




> Palkanmaksukyky ja -halu ovat tietenkin yksi julkisen sektorin ongelma. Joukkoliikenneihmiset ovat minusta voittopuolisesti idealisteja. Jos he ovat hyviä, he ansaitsevat yksityisellä sektorilla ja muissa tehtävissä paljon paremmin.


Tai sitten on kyse edunvalvonnan puuttumisesta. vrt esim lääkärit jotka osaavat edunvalvonnan, ja juuri siksi he ovat pysyneet julkisella sektorilla.




> Sen sijaan en usko, että vaihtoehtona on olla joko menestyvä poliitikko tai joukkoliikennesuunnittelija. Monille poliitikoille kyllä joukkoliikenne on keino pyrkiä saamaan ääniä, mutta se ei tee heistä joukkoliikenteen asiantuntijoita. Eivätkä he sitä ilman ammattitaitoa myöskään ole. Edes aito kiinnostus ei riitä, pitää myös opiskella ja hankkia tietoa sekä vielä ymmärtää.


Näin on, ammattipolitikko on ammattipolitikko ja heille uran huipennus on paikka Arkadianmäellä, Valtioneuvoston linnassa tai Brysselissä.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kuvitteletko että valtio enää siinä vaiheessa, jos se päättää siirtää päärata lentokentän kautta kulkevaksi, joka on kalleusluokaltaan vähintään marja-radan veroinen, on kiinnostunut 40 seuraavaan suoteen rakentaa mitään tynkärataa Kivistöön? Kaikki RHK:n laatimat Marja-rata suunitelmat lentävät silloin mappiin Ö, ja siitä Vantaan päättäjät ovat hyvin tietoisia. Vain yhdessä joko valtion tai pk-seudun muiden kaupunkien (=Helsingin) kanssa olisi Vantaalla varaa pidentää Martinlaakson rata Kivistöön.


Kääntäen: uskotko valtiolta löytyvän seuraavaan 40 vuoteen rahaa pääradan oikaisuun, jos rahat hassataan nyt Marja-rataan? Vantaa yrittää tässä pitää muuta Suomea panttivankinaan ja pelaa tonttipolitiikkaa tavalla jossa toisessa vaakakupissa ovat muiden valtakunnanosien elinvoiman kannalta elintärkeät yhteydet ulkomaille. Eikä mitkään kiinteistöprojektit.




> Päärata lentokentän kautta on valtakunnallinen hanke, joka palvelee kaikkein eniten koko Suomen yhteyksiä muualle maailmaan. Päin vastoin on typerää käyttää sellaisen hankkeen vaatimat resurssit paikalliseen hankkeeseen, jonka paikallinenkin merkitys on vähäinen.


Juuri näin. Pääradan oikaisu on välttämätön koko Suomen kannalta ja sitäpaitsi varsin hyödyllinen Helsingille ja Vantaalle. Aviapolis voidaan rakentaa ratikkaradan varrelle ja pidentää olemassaolevaa rataa Vantaankoskelta edullisesti lähialueille. On täysin turhaa heittää rahaa kankkulan kaivoon Marja-radan tyyppiseen hankkeeseen. Eikä Vantaan kunnallinen itsenäisyys ole mikään argumentti: Helsinki ja naapurikunnat ovat yhtä työssäkäyntialuetta eikä pelkkien kuntarajojen avulla pidä perustella liikennehankkeita.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Joku Jokeribussi on kuin vahinko tässä politiikassa.


Minkähän tähden tämän "vahinkobussin" ylimmät puolestapuhujat ovat samoja kuin metron innokkaimmat laajentajat?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kääntäen: uskotko valtiolta löytyvän seuraavaan 40 vuoteen rahaa pääradan oikaisuun, jos rahat hassataan nyt Marja-rataan? Vantaa yrittää tässä pitää muuta Suomea panttivankinaan ja pelaa tonttipolitiikkaa tavalla jossa toisessa vaakakupissa ovat muiden valtakunnanosien elinvoiman kannalta elintärkeät yhteydet ulkomaille. Eikä mitkään kiinteistöprojektit.


Onko junasta jääminen lentokentän sijaan Tikkurilassa, ja vaihto siellä lentokenttäjunaan, niin että ulkomaanmatka kestäisi 15 min enemmän, sen luokan asia että pitää puhua "panttivangeista"? Miksi kaikkien ulkomaankoneiden on lennettävä Hki-Vantaalta? Esim osa voisivat ihan hyvin lentää Pirkkalasta. (Tästä taidettiin keskustllakin jokin aika sitten)

Jos muualla Suomessa (ehkä pl Tampere ja Turku) joutuisi maksamaan asumisesta sellaisia hintoja kuin pk-seudulla, ja työmatkat olisivat yhtä pitkät ja hankalat, niin alkaisivat kiinteistö- ja metroprojektit pikkuhiljaa kiinnostamaan. 




> Juuri näin. Pääradan oikaisu on välttämätön koko Suomen kannalta ja sitäpaitsi varsin hyödyllinen Helsingille ja Vantaalle. Aviapolis voidaan rakentaa ratikkaradan varrelle ja pidentää olemassaolevaa rataa Vantaankoskelta edullisesti lähialueille. On täysin turhaa heittää rahaa kankkulan kaivoon Marja-radan tyyppiseen hankkeeseen. Eikä Vantaan kunnallinen itsenäisyys ole mikään argumentti: Helsinki ja naapurikunnat ovat yhtä työssäkäyntialuetta eikä pelkkien kuntarajojen avulla pidä perustella liikennehankkeita.


Kunnallien itsenäisyys pidetään pyhänä asiana silloin kun siitä on omalle kunnalle hyötyä. Mutta on myös tilanteita jolloin siitä ei ole hyötyä, ts toinen kunta joutuu yksin kantamaan koko kuorman kun naapuri katsoo vierestä. Vantaalla asuneena tiedän että Vantaa on pitkälti kantanut sosiaalisen asuttamisen kuorman sekä lentomelun aiheuttamat haitat naapureiden katsoessa vieressä, mutta niin kauan kun kunnallinen itsenäisyys elää ja voi hyvin pk-seudulla, niin naapurit eivät tule kantantamaan tikkua ristiin minkään Vantaan ratojen maksamiseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## 339-DF

> Helsingin osalta homman ydin lienee siinä, että Helsingin kaupunki haluaa nimenomaan oikeaan metropoliin kuuluvan oikean metron.


Kiteytät erinomaisesti Helsingin metron keskeisen ongelman: halutaan oikeaan metropoliin kuuluva oikea metro, mutta kun täällä ei sitä metropolia ja sen asukastiheyttä ole, niin sitten sitä metropolimetroa haluttaisiin rakentaa pitkin metsiä, minne se ei ollenkaan istu. Siitähän kaikki nämä ongelmat ovat lähtöisin. Jos Espoo olisi Delhi tai keskuspuisto olisi Shanghai, niin tilanne olisi ihan eri.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Onko junasta jääminen lentokentän sijaan Tikkurilassa, ja vaihto siellä lentokenttäjunaan, niin että ulkomaanmatka kestäisi 15 min enemmän, sen luokan asia että pitää puhua "panttivangeista"? Miksi kaikkien ulkomaankoneiden on lennettävä Hki-Vantaalta? Esim osa voisivat ihan hyvin lentää Pirkkalasta. (Tästä taidettiin keskustllakin jokin aika sitten)


Toisaalta olet oikeassa, mutta tulevaisuudessa tulee entistä enemmän pyrkiä eroon syöttöliikenteestä lentäen ja käyttää junaa sen sijaan. Ulkomaille suoraan ei ikinä Tampereelta saada yhtä hyviä yhteyksiä kuin Helsingistä. Toki itse voin yhtä hyvin lentää Tukholman tai Kööpenhaminan kuin Helsingin kautta.

Ja kyllä se 15 min voi katkaista kamelin selän jos joutuu heräämään aamuneljältä... ja raahaamaan matkalaukkuja junasta toiseen.

Sitäpaitsi kyse ei ole vain siitä miten minä pääsen ulkomaille vaan myös siitä miten mahdolliset bisnesvierailijat pääsevät ulkomailta Tampereelle. Jos sanon, että "menkää liukuportaita alas asemalle ja Pendolinoon, matka kestää tunnin", niin se on helppoa ja käy päinsä. Jos sanon "menkää liukuportaita asemalle, paikallisjunalla Tikkurilaan ja vaihtakaa Tampereen-suunnan Pendolinoon, matka kestää 15 min + tunnin", niin jäävät vieraat kokonaan tulematta. En liioittele, niin se on. Ensimmäinen junamatka on lentokentän syöttöliikenneyhteys, toinen junamatka puolestaan ylimääräistä vaivannäköä edellyttävä lisämatka jonnekin takametsien korpeen. Tällöin yrityksen sijoittumispaikkana suositaan Helsinkiä ja sorsitaan Tamperetta (ynnä muita ratavarren kaupunkeja).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minkähän tähden tämän "vahinkobussin" ylimmät puolestapuhujat ovat samoja kuin metron innokkaimmat laajentajat?


Koska se on bussi, ei raitiovaunu kuten alun perin piti olla. Ne "puolesta puhujat" ovat viivyttäneet sitä bussiakin 15 vuotta, mutta esiintyvät nyt suurina sankareina. Ei pidä mennä moiseen halpaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja kyllä se 15 min voi katkaista kamelin selän jos joutuu heräämään aamuneljältä... ja raahaamaan matkalaukkuja junasta toiseen.


Olen aina ihmetelyt miksi niin suuri osa lennoista lähtee niin pirun aikaisin aamulla. Joku jäänne potkurikoneajoilta? Ja kuvittelisin että niitä kokouksia ja tapaamisia pystyisi järjestämään kohdekaupungeissa vaikka saavutaan perille iltapäivälläkin. 




> Sitäpaitsi kyse ei ole vain siitä miten minä pääsen ulkomaille vaan myös siitä miten mahdolliset bisnesvierailijat pääsevät ulkomailta Tampereelle. Jos sanon, että "menkää liukuportaita alas asemalle ja Pendolinoon, matka kestää tunnin", niin se on helppoa ja käy päinsä. Jos sanon "menkää liukuportaita asemalle, paikallisjunalla Tikkurilaan ja vaihtakaa Tampereen-suunnan Pendolinoon, matka kestää 15 min + tunnin", niin jäävät vieraat kokonaan tulematta. En liioittele, niin se on. Ensimmäinen junamatka on lentokentän syöttöliikenneyhteys, toinen junamatka puolestaan ylimääräistä vaivannäköä edellyttävä lisämatka jonnekin takametsien korpeen. Tällöin yrityksen sijoittumispaikkana suositaan Helsinkiä ja sorsitaan Tamperetta (ynnä muita ratavarren kaupunkeja).


Kuvittelisin että Suomen kohdalla suuryritysten sijoittumispaikkavalintoihin vaikuttavat ensisijaisesti kaupungin koko. 200000 asukasta on vielä varsin pieni kaupunki, ja Suomen muut kaupungin ne vasta pieniä ovatkin. Jos Tampere olisi aito kakkoskaupunki, sillä olisi n 400000 asukasta ja lukuisia omia säännöllisiä lentovuoroja Eurooppaan ja ehkä kaukolentojakin. Se on vähän sääli että Suomessa ei ole aitoa kakkoskaupunkia, vaan on vain kaksi kolmoskaupunkia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Koska se on bussi, ei raitiovaunu kuten alun perin piti olla. Ne "puolesta puhujat" ovat viivyttäneet sitä bussiakin 15 vuotta, mutta esiintyvät nyt suurina sankareina. Ei pidä mennä moiseen halpaan.


Mun täytyy rehellisesti myöntää, että en alusta alkaen uskonut koko bussi-Jokeriin, joten minut voitte laskea pois sankareiden joukosta, vaikka metrointoilijaksi tunnustan. 

Olen siis ihan ällikällä lyöty Jokerin suosiosta. Vielä niin naurettava maalauskin!

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> ... mutta niin kauan kun kunnallinen itsenäisyys elää ja voi hyvin pk-seudulla, niin naapurit eivät tule kantantamaan tikkua ristiin minkään Vantaan ratojen maksamiseen.


Martinlaakson rata oli valtion, Vantaan ja Helsingin yhteishanke. Helsinki maksoi siitä 51 %, Vantaa 18 %.

Marjaradasta Vantaa on valmis maksamaan nytkin suunnilleen saman verran. Miksi Helsingin, Espoon, Kauniaisten tai ehkä Keravan pitäisi maksaa siitä? Kaikkien näiden kaupunkien asukkailla on mahdollisuus käyttää Marjarataa. Mutta vantaalaisetkin saavat käyttää länsimetroa, silti ei ole tullut tarjouksia osallistumisesta.

Jos kaikki liikennehankkeet tehtäsiinkin vain liikenteellisistä ja yhdyskuntarakenteellisista lähtökohdista, olisi perusteltua että ne kustannettaisiin myös yhdessä. Nythän näin tapahtuu vain valtion hankkeissa, ja Marjaradan 80 %:n valtionosuus sisältääkin periaatteessa suuren osan Helsingin rahaa, eli helsinkiläisten valtiolle maksamien verotulojen suhteessa.

Vantaa haluaa kaavoittaa maitaan (joita juuri Valtiolta osti, eli siellä on Vantaan maita toisin kuin toisessa viestissä oli esillä) ja se haluaa asukkaita ja asukkaiden verotuloja. Se on ihan oikein ja kunnan talouden kannalta tarpeellista. Kunnan tehtävä on tarjota asukkaille mahdollisuus asua. Mutta tarpeeton lentokenttäradan kytkeminen asuntorakentamiseen ei kuulu tähän eikä ole oikein.

Etenkin kun tilanne on niin, että Vantaan poikittainen joukkoliikenneyhteys on paljon parempi pikaratikkana tai "modernina metrona" maantasossa kuin tunnelissa ilman asemia. Lentokentän yhteydet taas ovat paremmat valtakunnallisina. Marjarata on surkea sekoitus näistä kahdesta: siinä ovat molempien haitat ilman kummankaan etuja.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mun täytyy rehellisesti myöntää, että en alusta alkaen uskonut koko bussi-Jokeriin, joten minut voitte laskea pois sankareiden joukosta, vaikka metrointoilijaksi tunnustan.


Kirjoitan mielelläni, että en vähimmässäkään määrin pidä sinua henkilönä, joka on jarruttanut Jokerin syntymistä edes bussina. Minulla on niistä oma nimilistani, jota tosin en julkaise.

Antero

----------


## vompatti

> Jos muualla Suomessa (ehkä pl Tampere ja Turku) joutuisi maksamaan asumisesta sellaisia hintoja kuin pk-seudulla, ja työmatkat olisivat yhtä pitkät ja hankalat, niin alkaisivat kiinteistö- ja metroprojektit pikkuhiljaa kiinnostamaan.


Tätä minä en ymmärtänyt lainkaan. Imatran ja Lappeenrannan välillä on suunnilleen yhtä hankala kulkea töissä kuin pääkaupunkiseudullakin. Jos Etelä-Karjalassa asumisen hinta yht'äkkiä moninkertaistuisi, niin ei tänne ainakaan mitään metroa rakennettaisi. Miksi mielestäsi metro rakennettaisiin ennemmin jonnekin muualle kuin suuriin kaupunkeihin, Turkuun ja Tampereelle? Mitä tekemistä asumisen hinnalla on metron kanssa?




> Vantaa haluaa kaavoittaa maitaan (joita juuri Valtiolta osti, eli siellä on Vantaan maita toisin kuin toisessa viestissä oli esillä) ja se haluaa asukkaita ja asukkaiden verotuloja. Mutta tarpeeton lentokenttäradan kytkeminen asuntorakentamiseen ei kuulu tähän eikä ole oikein.


Ratkaisu tähän olisi, että rautatiet rakennettaisiin arvonnousun leikkaamisella. Toisin sanoen, rahat rautatiehen otettaisiin alueen maanomistajilta. Näin jos olisi tehty jo kauan sitten, ei Marja-rataa olisi ikinä suunniteltukaan! Minun mielestäni valtion ei pidä lähteä rahoittamaan kiinteistöhuijareita kaikenlaisilla turhilla radanpätkillä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kirjoitan mielelläni, että en vähimmässäkään määrin pidä sinua henkilönä, joka on jarruttanut Jokerin syntymistä edes bussina. Minulla on niistä oma nimilistani, jota tosin en julkaise.


Aitona harrastajana en pyri missään nimessä jarruttamaan mitään jl-hanketta, mutta joitakin hankeita olen pitänyt lähinnä vitsinä, ja bussi-Jokeri oli yksi niistä. Onneksi en lähtenyt lyömään vetoja kenenkän kanssa että se tullaan lakkauttamaan tms vuoden sisällä. Toisilla olisi ollut silloin tosi hauskaa mutta mulla ei.

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jotta pk-seudun asukkaat saisivat jotain vastinetta pääradan siirrosta, pitäisi sillä olla myös metromaista paikallisliikennettä joka pysähtyy Pasilan ja lentokentön välillä tärkeimmissä lähiöissä/työpaikka-alueilla (esim Maunula, Pakila, Kartanonkoski, Aviapolis). 
> Tämä edellyttäisi 4-raiteista rataa, ja hinta olisi 1,5-2 -kertainen Marjaa-rataan verrattuna.


Päärata pohjoiseen on nyt suunnilleen 4-raiteinen, eli siellä on erikseen kauko- ja paikallisjunien raiteet. Ei ole mitään syytä siirtää pääradan vartta palvelevaa paikallisjunaliikennettä pääradan raiteille, vaikka ne raiteet kulkisivatkin toisessa paikassa. Nythän ne kulkevat missä kulkevat vain siksi, että rataura on siihen 150 vuotta sitten laitettu.

Maunulaa, Pakilaa jne. palvelevat tällä hetkellä kymmenet bussipysäkit. Sitä palvelua ei pidä huonontaa sillä, että kymmenet pysäkit korvataan yhdellä tai kahdella asemalla. Jos tämä olisi järkevää, Tuusulantiellä olisi "metromainen" runkobussiliikenne ja Maunulan ja Pakilan liityntäbussit ajaisivat Muurimestarintien ja Pakilanten liittymien runkobussipysäkeille 12-20 min vuorovälillä.

Jos näiden alueiden joukkoliikenteen palvelua halutaan parantaa, se tapahtuu raitioteillä ilman liityntäliikennettä. Niitä raitioteitä saa kymmeniä kilometrejä sillä hinnalla, minkä maksaisivat metroasemat ja toinen raidepari lentokentän pääradalla.

Koko "metro Pakilaan" -ajatus lähtee vain pakkomielteestä siitä, että pitäisi keksiä, mihin hidasta junametroa voisi laajentaa. HKL:ssä on jo laskettu, että lentokenttämetro - pääradan kanssa tai ilman - on mahdoton ajatus. Jos se tehtäisiin suoraan Pasilasta lentoasemalle ilman asemia, se olisi siedettävän nopea, mutta matkustajamäärä vastaisi noin tunnin vuoroväliä. Siihen tämä asematon "minimetro" on liian kallis. Mutta jos sille tehdään asemia, siitä tulee vielä hitaampi ja jokainen asema lisää tappiollisuutta, koska ne maksavat enemmän kuin tuovat tuloja. Mutta tätähän ei voi uskoa, sillä metroa pitää vaan laajentaa...




> Marja-radasta olisi sensijaan se hyöty että sillä pääsee eri suunnilta pk-seutua niin lentokentän alueelle, Tikkurilaan ja Myyrmäelle, jotka ovat Vantaan tärkeimmät työpaikka- ja oppilaitoskeskittymät.


Mutta kun niitä menijöitä on niin vähän, että tulee ikuisesti halvemmaksi kuljettaa niitä bussilla - joka sentään palvelee siinä matkan varrellakin toisin kuin metsämetro ilman asemia.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tätä minä en ymmärtänyt lainkaan. Imatran ja Lappeenrannan välillä on suunnilleen yhtä hankala kulkea töissä kuin pääkaupunkiseudullakin. Jos Etelä-Karjalassa asumisen hinta yht'äkkiä moninkertaistuisi, niin ei tänne ainakaan mitään metroa rakennettaisi. Miksi mielestäsi metro rakennettaisiin ennemmin jonnekin muualle kuin suuriin kaupunkeihin, Turkuun ja Tampereelle? Mitä tekemistä asumisen hinnalla on metron kanssa?


Kuinka suuri osuus lappeenrantalaisista käy Imatralla töissä ja päinvastoin? "Metrolla" tarkoitin yleensä nopeata raide tms säännöllistä joukkoliikennettä joka helpottaa työmatkoja. Mitä jos Etelä-Karjalaan alkaisi muuttaa vuosittain 10000 venäläistä, miltä asunto- ja liikennetilanne silloin näyttäisi, ja mitkä olisivat sopivimmat ratkaisukeinot? (Hesan seudun väkimäärä kasvaa vuosittain n 10000:lla)




> Ratkaisu tähän olisi, että rautatiet rakennettaisiin arvonnousun leikkaamisella. Toisin sanoen, rahat rautatiehen otettaisiin alueen maanomistajilta. Näin jos olisi tehty jo kauan sitten, ei Marja-rataa olisi ikinä suunniteltukaan! Minun mielestäni valtion ei pidä lähteä rahoittamaan kiinteistöhuijareita kaikenlaisilla turhilla radanpätkillä.


Jos tunnet Marja-Vantaan taustat, niin valtio itse omisti maat siellä, yksityisti ne Spondalle ja Sponda myi ne kiskurihintaan Vantaalle. Tämä ei ollut ehkä alkuperäinen tarkoitus, mutta joku nukkui ruususen unta. (ettei vaan ollut Vantaan omat päättäjät)

Ehkä olisi paras jos unohdettaisiin koko Marja-Vantaa ja annettaisiin Helsingin rakentaa länsi-Sipoo täyteen, ehkä Vantaa suostuisi siinä sivussa ottaman vastaan ja asuttaa sen pohjoisosiin muutama hyvätuloinen Sipoon pakolainen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Martinlaakson rata oli valtion, Vantaan ja Helsingin yhteishanke. Helsinki maksoi siitä 51 %, Vantaa 18 %.
> 
> Marjaradasta Vantaa on valmis maksamaan nytkin suunnilleen saman verran. Miksi Helsingin, Espoon, Kauniaisten tai ehkä Keravan pitäisi maksaa siitä? Kaikkien näiden kaupunkien asukkailla on mahdollisuus käyttää Marjarataa. Mutta vantaalaisetkin saavat käyttää länsimetroa, silti ei ole tullut tarjouksia osallistumisesta.
> 
> Jos kaikki liikennehankkeet tehtäsiinkin vain liikenteellisistä ja yhdyskuntarakenteellisista lähtökohdista, olisi perusteltua että ne kustannettaisiin myös yhdessä.


Niin tehtäsiiin, ihannemaailmassa siis. 




> Vantaa haluaa kaavoittaa maitaan (joita juuri Valtiolta osti, eli siellä on Vantaan maita toisin kuin toisessa viestissä oli esillä) ja se haluaa asukkaita ja asukkaiden verotuloja. Se on ihan oikein ja kunnan talouden kannalta tarpeellista. Kunnan tehtävä on tarjota asukkaille mahdollisuus asua. Mutta tarpeeton lentokenttäradan kytkeminen asuntorakentamiseen ei kuulu tähän eikä ole oikein.


Ks vastaukseni nimimerkille Vompatti vähän ylempänä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Päärata pohjoiseen on nyt suunnilleen 4-raiteinen, eli siellä on erikseen kauko- ja paikallisjunien raiteet. Ei ole mitään syytä siirtää pääradan vartta palvelevaa paikallisjunaliikennettä pääradan raiteille, vaikka ne raiteet kulkisivatkin toisessa paikassa. Nythän ne kulkevat missä kulkevat vain siksi, että rataura on siihen 150 vuotta sitten laitettu.


Ei ollut kysymys koko liikenteen siirtämisestä, vaan uudesta yhteydestä. 




> Maunulaa, Pakilaa jne. palvelevat tällä hetkellä kymmenet bussipysäkit. Sitä palvelua ei pidä huonontaa sillä, että kymmenet pysäkit korvataan yhdellä tai kahdella asemalla. Jos tämä olisi järkevää, Tuusulantiellä olisi "metromainen" runkobussiliikenne ja Maunulan ja Pakilan liityntäbussit ajaisivat Muurimestarintien ja Pakilanten liittymien runkobussipysäkeille 12-20 min vuorovälillä.
> 
> Jos näiden alueiden joukkoliikenteen palvelua halutaan parantaa, se tapahtuu raitioteillä ilman liityntäliikennettä. Niitä raitioteitä saa kymmeniä kilometrejä sillä hinnalla, minkä maksaisivat metroasemat ja toinen raidepari lentokentän pääradalla.


En tarkoittanut pelkästään Helsingin puolta vaan myös Vantaan puolta (Tammisto, Kartanonkoski, Aviapolis). Kyllä tällaiselle metrolle käyttäjiä löytyisi. Edellyttäisi vähän tiiviimpää rakentamista Tuusulantien varrella, mutta se on järjestelykysymys. Kysyntää asumiselle 10-5 minuutin metromatkan päässä Stadista löytyisi. Ja voihan sillä toisella raideparilla ajaa myös light-rail kalustolla. 

Minun ratkaisuni koko ongelmalle olisi tämä: 
1) Helsinki ja Vantaa yhdistyvät samaksi kaupungiksi (Espookin saa liittyä mukaan jos haluaa). Vantaa purkaa hallintoaan niin että Tikkurilasta tulee pelkkä paikallinen aluekeskus
2) Katsotaan mihin asuntorakentamista voitaisiin keskittää uudessa suur-Helsingissä. Marja-Vantaa voisi olla yksi kohde, mutta yhtä hyvin länsi-Sipoon ja Helsingin väliset tyhjät alueet Vantaalla. 
3) Lentokenttäradan Pasilasta Keravalle rakentaa valtio, mutta radalle rakennetan asemia myös paikallisjunia varteen muutaman kohtaan joissa on potentiaalia sellaiselle. Pääradan kaikkia kaukojunia ei siirretä lentokentän kautta kulkemaan, ainoastaan pohjoisen ja idän nopeat pendolino-vuorot, muut jäävät vanhalle pääradalle. Kaukojunat lakkaavat pysähtymästä Tikkurilassa, mutta kaikki kaukojunat alkavat pysähtyä myös Keravalla josta tulee vaihtoasema oiko- ja pääradan ja uuden lentokenttäradan välille. Kaukojunien vuoroväli olisi siis 30 min, ja lähijunien 20 min, eli täysin realistinen yhdelle raideparille. 
4) Reitille Itä-Helsinki -Tikkurila-lentokenttä-Myyrmäki-Espoon keskus eli kehäkolmosta myötäillen rakennetaan seudullinen pikaraitiotie

Tämän suunnitelman ongelma on se, että jos ei kohta 1) toteudu, eivät kohdat 2-4 kään toteudu, tai aikataulusta tulee tosi hidas. 

t. Rainer

----------


## petteri

> Minun ratkaisuni koko ongelmalle olisi tämä: 
> 1) Helsinki ja Vantaa yhdistyvät samaksi kaupungiksi (Espookin saa liittyä mukaan jos haluaa). Vantaa purkaa hallintoaan niin että Tikkurilasta tulee pelkkä paikallinen aluekeskus


Parempi ratkaisu olisi:
1) Helsinki ja Vantaa yhdistyvät samaksi kaupungiksi. Espoo ja Kauniainen pakkoliitetään tähän kaupunkiin.

----------


## 339-DF

> Mun täytyy rehellisesti myöntää, että en alusta alkaen uskonut koko bussi-Jokeriin, joten minut voitte laskea pois sankareiden joukosta, vaikka metrointoilijaksi tunnustan.
> 
> Olen siis ihan ällikällä lyöty Jokerin suosiosta. Vielä niin naurettava maalauskin!


Vähän OT-kamaa, mutta pakko todeta samat sanat Jokerista, Rainer. En olisi ikinä uskonut, että joku kolminumeroinen bussilinja kerää tuollaisia matkustajamääriä ja että brändäys todellakin onnistuu. Nyt vaan harmittaa, että kasvu ei voi jatkua, kun bussin kapasiteetti tulee vastaan ja siltikään siitä ei tosissaan olla tekemässä ratikkaa, vaikka se on ainoa keino antaa kasvun jatkua.

----------


## PNu

> Pääradan oikaisu on välttämätön koko Suomen kannalta ja sitäpaitsi varsin hyödyllinen Helsingille ja Vantaalle.


Pääradalla on juuri kunnostettu Helsingin ja Keravan välinen osuus ja tämän investoinnin pitää tietysti maksaa itsensä ensin takaisin. Ihmisten hyväksyntä joukkoliikenteen rahoittamista kohtaan ei ainakaan parane, jos nyt sanottaisiin, että Keravan kaupunkirata olikin aprillia ja nyt tehdäänkin rinnakkainen rata samalle välille.

Pääradan siirtämistä lentoaseman kautta kulkevaksi kannattaa harkita, jos liikenne kasvaa niin paljon, että Helsingin ja Keravan välinen osuus olisi muutettava 6-raiteiseksi. Tosin sitä ennen on tehtävä Pisara tai kehiteltävä jotain muita ratkaisuja, jotta kaikki junat ylipäätään Helsinkiin mahtuisivat. Mikään lähitulevaisuuden asia pääradan linjauksen muuttaminen ei siis voi olla.

Sitten voi kysyä, että palvelisiko pääradan oikaisu oikeasti edes Marja-rataa paremmin niitä pääkaupunkiseudulla asuvia, jotka haluavat kulkea joukkoliikenteellä lentoasemalle? Marja-rata kun mahdollistaisi lentoasemalta suoran yhteyden kaikille Vantaankosken ja Tikkurilan ratojen asemille.

Pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelta monet tulevat joka tapauksessa Helsinki-Vantaalle lentäen ja pikavuorobussitkin palvelevat hyvin. Lisäksi junilla saapuville Marja-rata olisi jo merkittävä parannus nykytilanteeseen verrattuna.

----------


## kemkim

> Vantaalla asuneena tiedän että Vantaa on pitkälti kantanut sosiaalisen asuttamisen kuorman sekä lentomelun aiheuttamat haitat naapureiden katsoessa vieressä


Kyllä Helsinkikin on sosiaalista asuttamista suuressa mittakaavassa harrastanut. Keravalaiset taas saavat riesakseen Helsinki-Vantaan melua tauotta niin että ikkunalasitkin helisevät öisin, mutta sieltä ei ole edes kunnon bussiyhteyksiä lentoasemalle. Ainoa vapaamatkustaja tässä systeemissä on Espoo, siellä ei ole sosiaalista asuttamista harrastettu juurikaan ja kaavoituskin on ollut yksipuolista autokaupunkia pitkän aikaa. Vantaalla sentään on lukuisia tiheään rakennettuja alueita tiheästi kulkevien K- ja M-junien varressa. Eipä niiden ratakäytävien ulkopuolella paljoa ole asutusta Vantaalla. Espoossa taas melkein koko kaupunki on rakennettu rantaradan ulkopuolelle.

----------


## kemkim

> Sitäpaitsi kyse ei ole vain siitä miten minä pääsen ulkomaille vaan myös siitä miten mahdolliset bisnesvierailijat pääsevät ulkomailta Tampereelle. Jos sanon, että "menkää liukuportaita alas asemalle ja Pendolinoon, matka kestää tunnin", niin se on helppoa ja käy päinsä.


Jos sanot, että menevät lentokentältä Tampereelle menevään Paunun bussiin, jäävätkö sittenkin tulematta kun ei ole tarpeeksi nopea kyyti?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> 1) Helsinki ja Vantaa yhdistyvät samaksi kaupungiksi (Espookin saa liittyä mukaan jos haluaa). Vantaa purkaa hallintoaan niin että Tikkurilasta tulee pelkkä paikallinen aluekeskus
> 2) Katsotaan mihin asuntorakentamista voitaisiin keskittää uudessa suur-Helsingissä. Marja-Vantaa voisi olla yksi kohde, mutta yhtä hyvin länsi-Sipoon ja Helsingin väliset tyhjät alueet Vantaalla. 
> 3) Lentokenttäradan Pasilasta Keravalle rakentaa valtio, mutta radalle rakennetan asemia myös paikallisjunia varteen muutaman kohtaan joissa on potentiaalia sellaiselle. Pääradan kaikkia kaukojunia ei siirretä lentokentän kautta kulkemaan, ainoastaan pohjoisen ja idän nopeat pendolino-vuorot, muut jäävät vanhalle pääradalle. Kaukojunat lakkaavat pysähtymästä Tikkurilassa, mutta kaikki kaukojunat alkavat pysähtyä myös Keravalla josta tulee vaihtoasema oiko- ja pääradan ja uuden lentokenttäradan välille. Kaukojunien vuoroväli olisi siis 30 min, ja lähijunien 20 min, eli täysin realistinen yhdelle raideparille. 
> 4) Reitille Itä-Helsinki -Tikkurila-lentokenttä-Myyrmäki-Espoon keskus eli kehäkolmosta myötäillen rakennetaan seudullinen pikaraitiotie
> 
> Tämän suunnitelman ongelma on se, että jos ei kohta 1) toteudu, eivät kohdat 2-4 kään toteudu, tai aikataulusta tulee tosi hidas.


1) OK, mikä ettei.

2) Vaikka nyt sitten.

3) Kyllä, mutta kaikki kaukojunat siirretään kulkemaan lentoaseman kautta. Tämä on paljon parempaa intermodaliteettia. On parempi kulkea Tikkurilaan vaihtaen kaukojunasta paikallisjunaan ja lentoasemalle suoraan kuin päinvastoin. Esim. minulla on paljon useammin asiaa lentoasemalle kuin Tikkurilaan, ja tämä pätee kaikkiin muihin Helsingin seudun ulkopuolisiin suomalaisiin kuin niihin joilla on sukulaisia/tuttuja tai työpaikka/työmatkakohde juuri Tikkurilassa.

4) Kyllä.

En tosin näe mitään syytä koplata näitä toisiinsa. Valtion tulisi rakentaa pääradan oikaisu vaikka Vantaan kaupungin tahtoa vastaan ja kokonaan valtion verovaroista. Miten Vantaa haluaa alueitaan asuttaa on sitten paikallisen päätöksenteon aluetta, ja siihen pitää löytää pääosin paikalliset rahoitusratkaisut. En ymmärrä miksi Vantaan kaupungin rakennuspolitiikka on tärkeämpi asia kuin koko maan liike-elämää ruokkivat ulkomaanyhteydet. Tai jos ei lentoasemapaikkakuntana ole kiva olla, niin sitten pitäisi siirtää koko kenttä jonnekin muualle, valmiiksi radan varteen.

Miksi muuten kaukojunia pitäisi kierrättää Tikkurilan kautta, jos lentoaseman kautta olisi reitti olemassa?

----------


## kemkim

> Martinlaakson rata oli valtion, Vantaan ja Helsingin yhteishanke. Helsinki maksoi siitä 51 %, Vantaa 18 %.


Mitä ihmettä. Vantaallahan on radalla neljä asemaa ja Helsingissä vain kolme, miksi Vantaa maksoi noin vähän radasta?

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Sitten voi kysyä, että palvelisiko pääradan oikaisu oikeasti edes Marja-rataa paremmin niitä pääkaupunkiseudulla asuvia, jotka haluavat kulkea joukkoliikenteellä lentoasemalle? Marja-rata kun mahdollistaisi lentoasemalta suoran yhteyden kaikille Vantaankosken ja Tikkurilan ratojen asemille.
> 
> Pääkaupunkiseudun ulkopuolelta monet tulevat joka tapauksessa Helsinki-Vantaalle lentäen ja pikavuorobussitkin palvelevat hyvin. Lisäksi junilla saapuville Marja-rata olisi jo merkittävä parannus nykytilanteeseen verrattuna.


Helsingistä ja lähialueilta lentoasemalle pääsisi vaihtaen ihan riittävän hyvin julkisilla kulkuneuvoilla jos yhteydet olisi olemassa päärautatieasemalta, Pasilasta ja Keravalta. Tai sitten bussilla tai ehdotetulla pikaraitiotiellä.

Sen sijaan on ihan turha kuvitella, että Paunun Expressbussi (jotain 2 h 15 min - 2 h 30 min) Tampereelta Vantaan lentoasemalle (vaikka onkin nykyoloissa juuri ja juuri tyydyttävän tasoinen yhteys) vastaisi mitenkään sitä, että Pendolinolla matkan suhauttaisi muutaman minuutin yli tunnissa. Ensinmainittu ei korvaa liittymälentoa, jälkimmäinen korvaa. Ja liittymälentojen korvaaminen junalla on ykköstavoite lentoliikenteen tekemisessä ympäristöystävällisemmäksi. Lisäksi havahduin kuluneena kesänä siihen, että liittymälennot Tampereelta oli karsittu niin minimiin, ettei niillä meinannut päästä kulkemaan millään (tosin kartellinomaisesti myös Blue1 oli karsinut omat lentonsa niin ettei mitään kautta meinannut löytää reitityksiä). Junalla on yleensä puolellaan runsas vuorotarjonta verrattuna liittymälentoihin (poislukien väli Helsinki-Oulu jossa lentovuoroja on todella runsaasti).

Tämä menee jo vähän toistamiseksi, mutta en voi olla alleviivaamatta sitä, että vielä enemmän kuin siitä miten minä pääsen ulkomaille, on kyse siitä miten ulkomaalaiset pääsevät Suomeen. Jos pitää osata vekslata reittinsä jonnekin Tikkurilan rautatieaseman laiturille, niin suurin osa sanoo ei kiitos, liian vaikeaa. Puhun nimenomaan bisnesmatkustajista, rinkkaselkäiset kyllä kulkevat miten ja minne vain pääsee.

Yritysten sijoittumiseen Suomessa ei muuten käsitykseni mukaan vaikuta ensisijaisesti se miten suuri kaupunki on kyseessä (kuten aiemmin tuossa yhdessä viestissä vähän epäiltiin) vaan millaiset liikenneyhteydet on tarjolla. Tietysti ihan pienimpiin kirkonkyliin ei sijoituta käytännön syistä, mutta kansainvälisen käytännön mukaan pitää yleensä olla nopeat ja hyvät yhteydet lentoasemalle sekä hyvää työvoimaa tarjolla. Ensinmainittu toimii Suomessa tätä nykyä vain Helsingissä (ja voisi toimia myös muualla, jos näin haluttaisiin, eli rataoikaisu tehtäisiin), kun taas jälkimmäisessä suhteessa Helsingissä on jo ongelmia.

Ratkaisu ei vaan ole lisätä asuntotuotantoa holtittomasti vaan tarjota yrityksille liikenteellisesti realistinen mahdollisuus sijoittua myös muualle (kuten Tampereelle, Turkuun, Lahteen tai Hämeenlinnaan). Näissä paikoissa, erityisesti yliopistopaikkakunnilla, on paljon paremmin hyvää ja lojaalia työvoimaa tarjolla kuin Helsingissä. Lehtihaastatteluista päätellen moni suomalainen usealle paikkakunnalle laajentunut pieni tai keskisuuri yritys on tämän jo havainnut, ja pian sen havaitsevat suuretkin, kuten UPM keskittäessään hallintoaan Tampereelle uuteen taloushallinnon palvelukeskukseensa.

----------


## Jussi

> Minun ratkaisuni koko ongelmalle olisi tämä: 
> 1) Helsinki ja Vantaa yhdistyvät samaksi kaupungiksi (Espookin saa liittyä mukaan jos haluaa). Vantaa purkaa hallintoaan niin että Tikkurilasta tulee pelkkä paikallinen aluekeskus
> 2) Katsotaan mihin asuntorakentamista voitaisiin keskittää uudessa suur-Helsingissä. Marja-Vantaa voisi olla yksi kohde, mutta yhtä hyvin länsi-Sipoon ja Helsingin väliset tyhjät alueet Vantaalla. 
> 3) Lentokenttäradan Pasilasta Keravalle rakentaa valtio, mutta radalle rakennetan asemia myös paikallisjunia varteen muutaman kohtaan joissa on potentiaalia sellaiselle. Pääradan kaikkia kaukojunia ei siirretä lentokentän kautta kulkemaan, ainoastaan pohjoisen ja idän nopeat pendolino-vuorot, muut jäävät vanhalle pääradalle. Kaukojunat lakkaavat pysähtymästä Tikkurilassa, mutta kaikki kaukojunat alkavat pysähtyä myös Keravalla josta tulee vaihtoasema oiko- ja pääradan ja uuden lentokenttäradan välille. Kaukojunien vuoroväli olisi siis 30 min, ja lähijunien 20 min, eli täysin realistinen yhdelle raideparille. 
> 4) Reitille Itä-Helsinki -Tikkurila-lentokenttä-Myyrmäki-Espoon keskus eli kehäkolmosta myötäillen rakennetaan seudullinen pikaraitiotie


Kannatan kaikkien kohtien toteuttamista mahdollisimman pian, tosin tuon pikaraitiotien laittaisin kulkemaan Myyrmäestä Leppävaaraan Espoon keskuksen sijaan. Leppävaara on kuitenkin kasvava keskus, mutta tällä hetkellä ainoa suora yhteys Myyrmäen ja Leppävaaran välillä on 510.

Kaupunkien yhdistämisestä: ensimmäinen vaihe yhdistämisissä tulisi olla Helsinki+Vantaa ja Espoo+Kauniainen. Myöhemmin voidaan pohtia näiden kahden liittämistä toisiinsa tai vaihtoehtoisesti muiden kuntien liittämistä niihin (esim. Kerava, Sipoo, Kirkkonummi).

----------


## kemkim

> Ja liittymälentojen korvaaminen junalla on ykköstavoite lentoliikenteen tekemisessä ympäristöystävällisemmäksi. Lisäksi havahduin kuluneena kesänä siihen, että liittymälennot Tampereelta oli karsittu niin minimiin, ettei niillä meinannut päästä kulkemaan millään (tosin kartellinomaisesti myös Blue1 oli karsinut omat lentonsa niin ettei mitään kautta meinannut löytää reitityksiä). Junalla on yleensä puolellaan runsas vuorotarjonta verrattuna liittymälentoihin (poislukien väli Helsinki-Oulu jossa lentovuoroja on todella runsaasti).


Eli jos liityntälentoja on heikosti tarjolla, niin väki varmasti alkaa käyttää enemmän Paunulaista ja VR:n palveluita. Tai menee henkilöautolla. Joka tapauksessa saasteiden luulisi siis vähenevän.




> Ratkaisu ei vaan ole lisätä asuntotuotantoa holtittomasti vaan tarjota yrityksille liikenteellisesti realistinen mahdollisuus sijoittua myös muualle (kuten Tampereelle, Turkuun, Lahteen tai Hämeenlinnaan).


Jos Helsingistä olisi yhteydet noin tunnissa Tampereelle, Turkuun, Lahteen ja puoli tuntia Hämeenlinnaan, niin en tiedä olisiko se niin auvoista. Asuntojen hinnat pompsahtaisivat varmasti ylös näillä paikkakunnilla, kun niistä tulisi pääkaupunkiseudun lähiöitä. Samalla alueiden oma kulttuuri vaihtuisi pikku hiljaa Helsingin kulttuuriin. Toki näiden kaupunkien menestys säteilisi sitten niitä ympäröiviin kuntiinkin, joten aluepoliittisesti ratkaisu olisi hyvä. Samalla näiden kaupunkien keskustojen vetovoima lisääntyisi huomattavasti nopeiden junayhteyksien ansiosta. Eli haluavatko tamperelaiset, että kaupungista tulee kuin Kerava, Helsingin etäispääte? Kaikkine hyötyineen ja haittoineen. Onhan tämä nykyisinkin jo puoliksi totta, Tikkurila-Tampere 1:07, Tikkurila-Lahti 0:32,  Tikkurila-Hämeenlinna 0:47. Kyllä tuollaista matkaa jaksaisivat monet jo mennä päivittäin.

----------


## teme

> Tähän liittyy myös se tärkeä periaate, että hankkeita ylipäätään arvioi joku muukin kuin se, joka haluaa rahaa omiin aikomuksiinsa saada. Tämä on minusta esim. Saksassa ollut hyvin terveellistä liikennehankkeissa. Suuruudenhullut hankkeet eivät saa tukea eivätkä siten toteudu.


Se että useampi hallintotaso käsittelee asian on täysin perusteltua tuomioistuimissa, koska virheellisiä tuomioita tulee välttää viimeiseen saakka, muussa hallinnossa se on haitallista.  Jos liikennehanke pitää hyväksyä kahdessa eri paikassa mutta rakentamatta jättämistä ei, se tarkoittaa että hallintojärjestelmä on painotettu hylkäämään hankkeet. Ottaen huomioon, että sillä ettei mitään rakenneta on vastaavia seurauksia kuin että rakennetaan, tämä on huonoa hallintoa. Rahoitusvallan ja kustannusvastuun tulisi sijaita samassa instanssiss, kun näin ei ole niin seuraus on sormien osoittelua.

Ideaalimaailmassa valtio ei rahoittaisi eikä muitenkaan sekaantuisi millään tavalla metroon tai muihin paikallisiin raidehankkeisiin. Reaalimaailmassa tämä tarkottaisi käytännössä poistuvan rahoituksen suuruista tulonsiirtoa Helsingin seudulta muualle maahan. Tämä ei ole poliittisesti realistista eikä muutenkaan kannatettavaa. Soininvaaran ajatus siitä että valtio yksinkertaisi antaisi se saman rahan kuin muutenkin könttäsummana on järkevä kompromissi.

----------


## Compact

> ...halutaan oikeaan metropoliin kuuluva oikea metro, mutta kun täällä ei sitä metropolia ja sen asukastiheyttä ole, niin sitten sitä metropolimetroa haluttaisiin rakentaa pitkin metsiä, minne se ei ollenkaan istu. Siitähän kaikki nämä ongelmat ovat lähtöisin. Jos Espoo olisi Delhi tai keskuspuisto olisi Shanghai, niin tilanne olisi ihan eri.


Eikä niitä edes mihinkään metsiin rakenneta, jottei näkyisi totuus, että oltaisiin "metsässä". 

Länsimetro on suuri illuusio metropolista. Ajatellaan vaikka satunnaista matkustajaa, joka laskeutuu kaupungilla metroasemalle. Katukuva ehti antaa jonkinlaisen käsityksen, että ollaan "suurkaupungissa" tai ainakin pääkaupungissa. Sitten porhalletaan länteen pimeässä putkessa, eikä ole aavistustakaan että minkälaisia meri- ja maalaismaisemia jää näkemättä. Siellä täällä on metroasemia ja satunnainen kun kulkija on, ainoa järkevä poisjääntiasema on pääteasema. Pikainen käynti ulkoilmassa ja näkymänä saattaa olla vilkas liityntäbussiasema, ostoskeskus yms. ja vaikutelmaksi jäi, että aika vilkasta on täälläkin - kaukana kaupungista. 

Suuri illuusio onkin siinä, että satunnainen ryhtyy luulemaan, että kaikki se väli tänne periferiaan asti olisi ihan samanlaista ja vilkasta. Oikeastihan se väli on ihan muuta, johon tarkoitukseen ovat maailmalla viisaammat jo keksineet muitakin ratkaisuja. Esimerkiksi pintaliikenteen: joko sähköratana tai linja-autoliikenteenä.

----------


## kemkim

> Länsimetro on suuri illuusio metropolista. Ajatellaan vaikka satunnaista matkustajaa, joka laskeutuu kaupungilla metroasemalle. Katukuva ehti antaa jonkinlaisen käsityksen, että ollaan "suurkaupungissa" tai ainakin pääkaupungissa. Sitten porhalletaan länteen pimeässä putkessa, eikä ole aavistustakaan että minkälaisia meri- ja maalaismaisemia jää näkemättä.


Asia on vaan niin, että metro tehdään metropolin asukkaita varten työvälineeksi, ei vierailijoiden maisemavehkeeksi. Työvälineessä tärkeintä on funktionaalisuus, vierailijoiden käsitys siitä on toissijaista. Länsiväylää on varmasti jokainen Etelä-Espoon asukas joskus bussilla ajanut Helsingin keskustaan, joten tuskinpa kukaan jää tietämättömäksi maisemista, vaikka säännölliset matkansa metrolla taittaisikin. Turisteille on sitten nämä sightseeing-bussit ja voi vaikka mennä metrolla itään tai pääradan junilla muihin suuntiin, tuskin turistille väliä on, että matkan kohde olisi juuri Etelä-Espoo. Eiköhän vaikka tavallinen M-juna aja ihan saman asian.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Eli jos liityntälentoja on heikosti tarjolla, niin väki varmasti alkaa käyttää enemmän Paunulaista ja VR:n palveluita. Tai menee henkilöautolla. Joka tapauksessa saasteiden luulisi siis vähenevän.


Tarkennetaan: ne joiden on ihan pakko kulkea, käyttäisivät joko Paunua tai todennäköisemmin omaa autoa. Vaikka ajamista inhoankin itse, niin moni pitää siitä. Ja kolmosmoottoritie on Suomen paras tie ajaa. Ne joiden ei ole pakko kulkea, eivät sitten tulisi koko kaupunkiin. Konferenssibisnes romahtaisi, ulkomaiset bisnesvieraat (usein asiakkaat, joskus toimittajat) eivät kävisi, "dynaamisimmat" ihmiset muuttaisivat pois ja kaikenkaikkiaan oltaisiin ihan periferiassa. Ei tätä voi pitää mitenkään toivottavana kehityskulkuna.




> Jos Helsingistä olisi yhteydet noin tunnissa Tampereelle, Turkuun, Lahteen ja puoli tuntia Hämeenlinnaan, niin en tiedä olisiko se niin auvoista. Asuntojen hinnat pompsahtaisivat varmasti ylös näillä paikkakunnilla, kun niistä tulisi pääkaupunkiseudun lähiöitä. Samalla alueiden oma kulttuuri vaihtuisi pikku hiljaa Helsingin kulttuuriin.


Mitenkäs tähän istuu se, että taannoin toisessa ketjussa todettiin, että jo Keravalla on ihan oma kulttuurinsa karvanoppa-autoineen ja mopopoikineen? En pelkää kulttuuri-invaasiota, ja sitäpaitsi Tampereelle ovat kautta aikojen kaikki olleet tervetulleita. Ovat sitten pikkuhiljaa sopeutuneet kaupungin meininkiin tuoden oman kontribuutionsa mukanaan: en ole koskaan tajunnut nurkkakuntaista "omaleimaisen" kansanperinteen museoimista ja vaalimista siinä mielessä, ettei tajuta (paikallis)kulttuurin olevan muuttuva ja dynaaminen ilmiö. Ja harvat tänne ovat tulleet asumaan "oikeassa" pikkukaupungissa: sellaiset muuttavat kai jonnekin Mikkeliin, Seinäjoelle -- tai Keravalle.  :Wink:  

Ehkä hinnat vähän voisivat heilahtaa, mutta en usko mihinkään radikaaliin nousuun. Tampereella on kuitenkin sen verran vetovoimaa omasta takaa, että muistini mukaan (lieneekö julkaistu Taloustaidossa?) keskiverto neliöhinnat ovat Tampereella jo noin Vantaan luokkaa. Eli ei Helsingin tai Espoon kiskurihintoja, mutta kohtuullisen kova taso kumminkin. Tosin miellyttävämpi miljöö järvenrantoineen ja ihan oikea urbaani kaupunkikeskusta (Hämeenkatua tituleerataan toisinaan Suomen urbaaneimmaksi kaduksi).  :Very Happy:  




> Toki näiden kaupunkien menestys säteilisi sitten niitä ympäröiviin kuntiinkin, joten aluepoliittisesti ratkaisu olisi hyvä. Samalla näiden kaupunkien keskustojen vetovoima lisääntyisi huomattavasti nopeiden junayhteyksien ansiosta. Eli haluavatko tamperelaiset, että kaupungista tulee kuin Kerava, Helsingin etäispääte? Kaikkine hyötyineen ja haittoineen. Onhan tämä nykyisinkin jo puoliksi totta, Tikkurila-Tampere 1:07, Tikkurila-Lahti 0:32,  Tikkurila-Hämeenlinna 0:47. Kyllä tuollaista matkaa jaksaisivat monet jo mennä päivittäin.


Juurikin näin: hyvä asia tuo olisi. Eikä tästä Keravaa tule, sillä matka on kuitenkin hieman liian pitkä, jotta pendelöinnistä tulisi kansanliike ja toisaalta kaupungissa on myös paikallista vetovoimaa, jota ei yhteyksien parantuminen uhkaa. Kuten sanottu, minä näen vain etua toimivista ja nopeista yhteyksistä. Ei se ole keneltäkään pois vaan tarjoaa uusia mahdollisuuksia moniin eri tarpeisiin.

----------


## vristo

> Asia on vaan niin, että metro tehdään metropolin asukkaita varten työvälineeksi, ei vierailijoiden maisemavehkeeksi. Työvälineessä tärkeintä on funktionaalisuus, vierailijoiden käsitys siitä on toissijaista. Länsiväylää on varmasti jokainen Etelä-Espoon asukas joskus bussilla ajanut Helsingin keskustaan, joten tuskinpa kukaan jää tietämättömäksi maisemista, vaikka säännölliset matkansa metrolla taittaisikin. Turisteille on sitten nämä sightseeing-bussit ja voi vaikka mennä metrolla itään tai pääradan junilla muihin suuntiin, tuskin turistille väliä on, että matkan kohde olisi juuri Etelä-Espoo. Eiköhän vaikka tavallinen M-juna aja ihan saman asian.


Nyt kyllä puhut täyttä asiaa, kemkim. Kiteytin omatkin ajatukseni aika hienosti. 

Toki metroonkin voidaan tehdä ns. VAU-arkkitehtuuria ja oma toiveeni esimerkiksi Länsimetron kohdalla olisi ollut välille Keilaniemi-Koivusaari, jossa olisi menty korkealla paalujen varassa olevalla korkoradalla Länsiväylä komeasti ylittäen. Molemmat asemat olisivat olleet tyyliin elevated Chicago tai New York (esim. tällainen voisi olla Keilaniemi) ja kummankin toisesta päästä olisi sitten taas sukellettu tunneliin. Vaan taitaisi olla rakennus- ja kallioteknisesti vaikeaa, kun Myllykallion kohdalla oleva kallioruhje pakottaa muutenkin ratalinjauksen menemään melkoisen syvällä (-40 metria).

(kuva:http://www.chicago-l.org/)

----------


## PNu

> Sen sijaan on ihan turha kuvitella, että Paunun Expressbussi (jotain 2 h 15 min - 2 h 30 min) Tampereelta Vantaan lentoasemalle (vaikka onkin nykyoloissa juuri ja juuri tyydyttävän tasoinen yhteys) vastaisi mitenkään sitä, että Pendolinolla matkan suhauttaisi muutaman minuutin yli tunnissa. 
> 
> Jos pitää osata vekslata reittinsä jonnekin Tikkurilan rautatieaseman laiturille, niin suurin osa sanoo ei kiitos, liian vaikeaa. Puhun nimenomaan bisnesmatkustajista, rinkkaselkäiset kyllä kulkevat miten ja minne vain pääsee.


Pahoin pelkään, ettei tarkoittamasi liikemies ole vähääkään kiinnostunut edes Pendolinon kyydistä. Hän ottaa taksin tai vuokraa auton. Tai jos iso pomo on kylään tulossa niin kentällä odottanee oma autonkuljettaja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vähän OT-kamaa, mutta pakko todeta samat sanat Jokerista, Rainer. En olisi ikinä uskonut, että joku kolminumeroinen bussilinja kerää tuollaisia matkustajamääriä ja että brändäys todellakin onnistuu. Nyt vaan harmittaa, että kasvu ei voi jatkua, kun bussin kapasiteetti tulee vastaan ja siltikään siitä ei tosissaan olla tekemässä ratikkaa, vaikka se on ainoa keino antaa kasvun jatkua.


Kuvittelin että Jokerista tulee lyhytaikainen ilmiö mm seuraavista syistä:

1) Se ei todellisuudessa lyhennä matka-aikoja idästä länteen tai pohjoisesta länteen keskustan kautta kiertämiseen verrattuna
2) Se kulkee outoja, kiemurtelevia reittejä, vanhojen pikkulähiöiden kautta, ja kuvittelin että sillä kulkevat enimmäkseen mummot kun käyvät toistensa luona kylässä. Tämä näkemykseni perustui kokemuksiini muista poikittaislinjoista.
3) Ensimmäiset pari vuotta 550 kulki vain arkisin ja iltaisin hyvin harvoin. Se ei silloin ollut työmatkaruuhkien ulkopuolella mikään vaihtoehto keskustan kautta kiertämiselle tai omalla autolla ajamiselle, ja luulin että ihmiset eivät tule käyttämään Jokeria juuri enemmän edes sen jälkeen kun liikennöintiaikaa pidennetään
4) Uudet "Jokeri-pysäkit" sekä bussien maalaaminen Jokeri-väreillä olivat mielestäni rahojen haaskausta.
5) Ainoa hyvä oivallus Jokerissa oli mielestäni Eliel Saarisentien tunneli Haagassa sekä ajaminen Herttoniemen satamaradan penkalla. Olin toisaalta huolissani siitä että haagalaisten vaatimuksille sallia henkilautojen läpiajo tunnelissa tullaan antamaan periksi, ja silloin kun se toteutuu, voidan koko Jokeri-idea, sekä myös sen muuttaminen raitiotieksi, haudata.

Nyt olen alkanut olla eri mieltä Jokerista, mutta silti haluaisin nähdä sen raitiotienä toteutettuna. En epäile, etteikö bussien määrää voisi vielä kasvattaa (vrt Espoon länsiväyläbussien määrää), mutta tietyssä pisteessä liikenne tulee taloudellisemmaksi hoitaa sähköllä toimivalla raideliikenteellä.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Länsimetro on suuri illuusio metropolista. Ajatellaan vaikka satunnaista matkustajaa, joka laskeutuu kaupungilla metroasemalle. Katukuva ehti antaa jonkinlaisen käsityksen, että ollaan "suurkaupungissa" tai ainakin pääkaupungissa. Sitten porhalletaan länteen pimeässä putkessa, eikä ole aavistustakaan että minkälaisia meri- ja maalaismaisemia jää näkemättä. Siellä täällä on metroasemia ja satunnainen kun kulkija on, ainoa järkevä poisjääntiasema on pääteasema. Pikainen käynti ulkoilmassa ja näkymänä saattaa olla vilkas liityntäbussiasema, ostoskeskus yms. ja vaikutelmaksi jäi, että aika vilkasta on täälläkin - kaukana kaupungista. 
> 
> Suuri illuusio onkin siinä, että satunnainen ryhtyy luulemaan, että kaikki se väli tänne periferiaan asti olisi ihan samanlaista ja vilkasta. Oikeastihan se väli on ihan muuta, johon tarkoitukseen ovat maailmalla viisaammat jo keksineet muitakin ratkaisuja. Esimerkiksi pintaliikenteen: joko sähköratana tai linja-autoliikenteenä.


Länismetro tulee merkitsemään samaa Espoolle kuin Martinlaakson rata Vantaalle. Se että Espoo joutui valitsemaan metron rautatien sijaan johtuu siitä että aikoinaan VR ja sittemmin RHK ei ole osoittanut minkäänlaista kiinnostusta rakentaa rautatietä eteläiseen Espooseen.

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pahoin pelkään, ettei tarkoittamasi liikemies ole vähääkään kiinnostunut edes Pendolinon kyydistä. Hän ottaa taksin tai vuokraa auton. Tai jos iso pomo on kylään tulossa niin kentällä odottanee oma autonkuljettaja.


Tarkennan vielä sen verran, että nyt en pääosin puhu nk. "isoista" pomoista vaan tavallisesta ylemmästä toimihenkilöstä, joka pystyy kyllä vaikuttamaan jonkin verran matkustamiseensa liittyviin päätöksiin, mutta ei ole sellaista budjettia käytössä, että mikä tahansa tuhlaaminen kävisi päinsä.

Tällaista on nykyään työmatkustuksen bulkki. Ei siihen liity mitään gloriaa tai high lifea kuten vielä parikymmentä vuotta sitten ehkä saattoi liittyä. Nykyään ollaan hyvin kustannustietoisia. Mutta kustannustietoisuus ei liity pelkkään lipun hintaan vaan myös matkustajan omaan ajankäyttöön.

Ja mikäli matka on liian työlään oloinen (kyse on ensisijassa mielikuvasta), niin sitten samantasoisesten ja samassa asemassa olevien kumppaneiden kanssa neuvotellaan missä olisi sopivin paikka tavata.

Omasta kokemuksesta voin kertoa että nykyinen pomoni Saksasta ei ole vielä käynyt Tampereella minua tapaamassa kertaakaan -- itse olen käynyt kevään aikana Saksassa muistaakseni 5 kertaa. Edellinenkään pomo Espoosta ei käynyt Tampereella kertaakaan. Ja sitä edellinen pomo Tanskasta kävi täällä muutaman vuoden aikana yhteensä 2 tai 3 kertaa: yleensä joko minä menin sinne tai sitten tavattiin Espoossa, jolloin kumpikin matkusti. (Tampereella sijaitseva pomo minulla on ollut viimeksi joskus vuoden 2000 tai 2001 paikkeilla, sillä tässä organisaatiossa fyysinen sijainti on pitkälti toissijaista: asiakkaat ja heidän kanssaan suoraan tekemisissä olevat ihmiset ovat kaikkialla ympäri maapalloa.)

Jotta olisin saanut noita pomoihmisiä helpommin käymään tässä suunnassa, siihen olisi auttanut jos lentokentältä olisi suora, nopea junayhteys. Ei pääosin siksi, että kyseessä olisivat jotkut niin järkyttävän tärkeät ihmiset, että he eivät tuhlaa aikaansa bussissa, vaan pikemminkin vain siitä syystä, että jos esitän vaikeat kulkuohjeet, niin takaisin tulee kommentti että eikö voitaisi sittenkin tavata jossain muualla. Tämä kuulostaa triviaalilta, mutta koska kyse on inhimillisestä käyttäytymisestä, tämä on uskoakseni hyvin yleinen ongelma. Suhteellisen pienellä parannuksella -- kuten tuolla rataoikaisulla -- voitaisiin fundamentaalisti muuttaa mielikuvaa paikkakunnan saavutettavuudesta, sekä tietenkin oikeasti parantaa huomattavasti yhteyksien tasoa (eli myös sitä minun itseni kokemaa matkanteon vaivaa). Ja mielikuva paikkakunnan saavutettavuudesta on vähintään yhtä tärkeä kuin todellisuus, kun joku yritys miettii minne se haluaa sijoittaa uuden toimipisteensä.

Kannattaa ajatusleikkinä miettiä tykönään esimerkiksi haluaisiko sijoittaa uuden toimipisteen Ranskassa mieluummin Lilleen vai Versailles'hin. Versailles on suur-Pariisia, mutta lentokentältä RER:llä keskustaan kestää 30-45 min ja eteenpäin Versailles'hin reilu 30 min. Yhteensä lähemmäs 2 tuntia. Ja taksi ruuhka-aikaan ei liene sekään kauhean nopea. Toisaalta Lilleen pääsee TGV:llä suoraan kentältä tunnissa, vaikka se on kai suunnilleen yhtä kaukana kuin Jyväskylä Helsingistä. Paradoksaalista kyllä, Lille on nopeampien yhteyksien päässä Roissyn lentokentältä kuin monet osat suur-Pariisia. Lisäksi työvoimaa on helpommin saatavilla, ja palkat ja asumiskulut ovat paljon pienemmät. Minä ainakin harkitsisin vakavasti sitä vaihtoehtoisena sijoittumiskohteena näillä edellytyksillä -- mutta en lotkauttaisi korvaanikaan siihen suuntaan, jos yhteys olisi joku hidas bussilinja, tai jos pitäisi vaihtaa joko jossain Gare du Nordilla tai jollain epämääräisellä esikaupunkiasemalla (sanotaan nyt vaikka Aulney-sous-Bois'ssa) nopeaan junaan. Avainasia on että 1 ja 2 tunnin lentokenttämatkan ero saattaa olla juuri ratkaiseva sen suhteen onnistuuko matka päivän sisällä mennen tullen siten että perillä jää vielä aikaa työntekoon. Ja tämä puolestaan saattaa hyvinkin ratkaista koko sijoittumiskohteen hyvyyden.

Muuten, lentokoneen vaihtokin on joillekin kokeneille matkustajille kynnyskysymys. Yksi näistä menneistä pomoista vältti Tampereelle lentämistäkin, kun preferoi suoria lentoja perustuen kokemuksiinsa matkatavaroiden katoamisesta usein koneenvaihdon yhteydessä ja/tai yhteyksien katkeamisesta myöhästymistapauksissa. Kyseessä oleva perheellinen ihminen matkusti niin paljon työkseen, että tunsin kyllä myötätuntoa tätäkin argumenttia kohtaan.

----------


## PNu

> Edellinenkään pomo Espoosta ei käynyt Tampereella kertaakaan. Ja sitä edellinen pomo Tanskasta kävi täällä muutaman vuoden aikana yhteensä 2 tai 3 kertaa: yleensä joko minä menin sinne tai sitten tavattiin Espoossa, jolloin kumpikin matkusti.


Jos Espoostakaan käsin ei viitsitä käydä Tampereella niin silloin ongelman todelliset syyt lienevät muualla kuin pääradan linjauksessa. Onneksi Länsimetro on kuitenkin myötätuulessa, joten Espoon ja Tampereen välinen matkustelu helpottunee tulevaisuudessa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos Espoostakaan käsin ei viitsitä käydä Tampereella niin silloin ongelman todelliset syyt lienevät muualla kuin pääradan linjauksessa. Onneksi Länsimetro on kuitenkin myötätuulessa, joten Espoon ja Tampereen välinen matkustelu helpottunee tulevaisuudessa.


No, kyseisessä tapauksessa henkilö oli ulkomaalainen, joka ei kauheasti tuntenut Suomea, joten pieni tekosyy on olemassa. Plus muut työkiireet.

Mutta yleisesti ottaen psykologinen etäisyys Suomessa tuntuu aina olevan pidempi etelästä pohjoiseen kuin pohjoisesta etelään matkustettaessa...?

Tästä huolimatta pidän kiinni siitä, että tänne olisi paljon helpompi saada ihmisiä käymään ulkomailta, jos Vantaan lentoasemalta pääsisi Pendolinolla nopeasti. Syöttölennoissa on nimittäin sekin huono puoli, että ne toimivat parhaiten vain täältä maailmalle matkustettaessa -- niitä ei ole optimoitu sisään tulevia matkustajia varten: eli jos jotenkin vielä aikaeroa vastaan taistellen pääsee aamupäivällä Helsinkiin ulkomailta niin menee pitkälle iltapäivään ennen kuin istuu palaveripöydässä Tampereella, vaikka lentäisi.

----------


## kemkim

> Ja mikäli matka on liian työlään oloinen (kyse on ensisijassa mielikuvasta), niin sitten samantasoisesten ja samassa asemassa olevien kumppaneiden kanssa neuvotellaan missä olisi sopivin paikka tavata.


Mutta eihän tällainen käyttäytyminen ole rationaalista. Liike-elämässähän puhutaan tänä päivänä kovasti siitä, että taloudellisinta on antaa faktojen ratkaista eikä liikaa pidättäytyä mielikuvissa. Huonot päätökset, jotka perustuvat mielikuviin eikä tunteisiin, eivät ole taloudellisesti tehokkaimpia päätöksiä ja sijoittajat haluavat vaihtaa sellaiset henkilöt tehokkaampiin työntekijöihin. Tässä siis olisi parantamisen varaa, jos sijoittajia halutaan miellyttää, kuten nykyään niin paljon tehdään. Tulisi kelvata sen taksin Tikkurilaan ja Pendolinon Tampereelle. Tai vaikka Finnair-bussi tai taksi keskustaan ja sieltä Pendolinolla eteen päin. Kyllä minä voisin ihan hyvin ulkomailla mennä taksilla rautatieasemalle ja siitä jatkaa matkaa, jos siitä sitetn pääsisi yhdellä junalla perille.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Mutta eihän tällainen käyttäytyminen ole rationaalista. Liike-elämässähän puhutaan tänä päivänä kovasti siitä, että taloudellisinta on antaa faktojen ratkaista eikä liikaa pidättäytyä mielikuvissa. Huonot päätökset, jotka perustuvat mielikuviin eikä tunteisiin, eivät ole taloudellisesti tehokkaimpia päätöksiä ja sijoittajat haluavat vaihtaa sellaiset henkilöt tehokkaampiin työntekijöihin.


Insinööriaivoille tässä voi olla pähkinä purtavaksi, mutta olet oikeassa: paljon päätöksiä tehdään irrationaalisesti pelkkien mielikuvien varassa. Mutta niillä päätöksillä on seurannaisvaikutuksia, jotka tuntuvat konkreettisesti tosielämässä ja siksi tämä on vain pakko hyväksyä.

Toinen näkökulma on, että informaation hankkimiseen liittyy aina myös kulu. Ottaen huomioon, että matkustamisen optimointi ei ole henkilöiden päätyötä tai ydinosaamisalue, ei ole välttämättä aina edes järkevää yrittää metsästää sitä aivan optimaalisinta ratkaisua. Siksi toisinaan päädytään vähemmän järkeviin päätöksiin, mutta toisaalta säästetään aika joka olisi mennyt päätöksenteon perinpohjaiseen valmisteluun. Jos päätöksen taloudellinen vaikutus suhteessa kokonaisuuteen on marginaalinen, niin silloin suboptimaalisen päätöksen tekeminen voi olla täysin rationaalista suuremmassa kontekstissa.

Ainahan sitä voi saivarrella, että ei ole suuri vaiva selvittää näitä asioita, mutta jos isossa organisaatiossa jokainen rutiinityömatkalle lähtevä joka kerta varmistaisi jokaisesta matkakohteestaan (usein yksi ihminen voi käydä melkein joka kerta eri kaupungissa ja/tai maassa) jokaisen aikataulun mukaan jokaisen liikenneyhteysmahdollisuuden, ja sitten punnitsisi näitä päätyen objektiivisesti täysin rationaaliseen valintaan, ei kukaan ehtisi enää keskittyä oman työnsä substanssiin. Enhän minäkään meinaa pystyä siihen edes Suomessa matkustaessa. Ainoa työpaikka missä tätä voisi edellyttää tällaisella tarkkuudella olisi matkatoimisto.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kemkim

> Ainahan sitä voi saivarrella, että ei ole suuri vaiva selvittää näitä asioita, mutta jos isossa organisaatiossa jokainen rutiinityömatkalle lähtevä joka kerta varmistaisi jokaisesta matkakohteestaan (usein yksi ihminen voi käydä melkein joka kerta eri kaupungissa ja/tai maassa) jokaisen aikataulun mukaan jokaisen liikenneyhteysmahdollisuuden, ja sitten punnitsisi näitä päätyen objektiivisesti täysin rationaaliseen valintaan, ei kukaan ehtisi enää keskittyä oman työnsä substanssiin.


Tässä olisikin markkinarakoa uudelle palvelulle eli liikenneoptimoinnille. Palvelun työntekijät etsisivät rutiininomaisesti parhaat yhteydet joka tilanteeseen koti- ja ulkomaanmatkoillöe julkisilla, taksilla tai henkilöautolla km-korvauksin ja mikä tulee kokonaisuudessaan edullisimmaksi ja nopeimmaksi, kun otetaan huomioon mahdolliset hotelliyöpymiset ja tällaiset. Näin yritys voisi keskittyä varsinaiseen hommaansa. Isoissa firmoissa toki voisi olla erillisiä työntekijöitä tätä tehtävää varten. Samalla ne voisivat harrastaa työmatkasuunnittelua, eli eri vaihtoehtojen selvittämistä työntekijöiden työmatkoihin ja herätellä ihmisiä käyttämään julkista liikennettä tai kevyttä liikennettä, jos se on käytännöllistä. Samalla voitaisiin etsiä pitkäaikaisille työntekijöille optimaalisimpia asuinalueita kulkuyhteyksien puolesta omalle ja puolison työpaikalle.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tässä olisikin markkinarakoa uudelle palvelulle eli liikenneoptimoinnille. Palvelun työntekijät etsisivät rutiininomaisesti parhaat yhteydet joka tilanteeseen koti- ja ulkomaanmatkoillöe julkisilla, taksilla tai henkilöautolla km-korvauksin ja mikä tulee kokonaisuudessaan edullisimmaksi ja nopeimmaksi, kun otetaan huomioon mahdolliset hotelliyöpymiset ja tällaiset. Näin yritys voisi keskittyä varsinaiseen hommaansa. Isoissa firmoissa toki voisi olla erillisiä työntekijöitä tätä tehtävää varten.


Minusta näitä kutsutaan matkatoimistoiksi.  :Very Happy:  Tosin joitakin vuosia sitten heräsi kustannustietoisuus tämän matkatoimistotyön kustannuksista ja siirryttiin entistä enemmän itsepalveluun nettivarausjärjestelmien kautta. Mikä nyt sitten kulloinkin on säästöä... Jos minun pitäisi varata lennot Singaporeen, niin voin käyttää siihen itse 2-3 tuntia eikä silti välttämättä löydy edullista tariffia. Matkatoimistovirkailija hoitaa saman 5 minuutissa. No joo, tietenkään perinteinen matkatoimisto ei suunnittele matkaa yleensä näin yksityiskohtaisesti eikä kotimaan junamatkoissa yleensä käytetä niiden palveluja, automatkasta puhumattakaan. Sikäli teoriassa kysyntää tällä uudelle liikeideallesi voisi löytyä.

Seuraava steppi tietysti olisi optimoida palvelu rakentamalla älykkyys tietojärjestelmään ja laittaa asiakkaat käyttämään sitä itse. Silloin olisimme saapuneet matka.fi -palveluun. Paitsi että tarve on globaali eli siihen systeemiin pitäisi saada kaikki eri liikennevälineiden aikataulut ja hinnat kaikkialta.




> Samalla ne voisivat harrastaa työmatkasuunnittelua, eli eri vaihtoehtojen selvittämistä työntekijöiden työmatkoihin ja herätellä ihmisiä käyttämään julkista liikennettä tai kevyttä liikennettä, jos se on käytännöllistä. Samalla voitaisiin etsiä pitkäaikaisille työntekijöille optimaalisimpia asuinalueita kulkuyhteyksien puolesta omalle ja puolison työpaikalle.


Tuota noin... Minä en kyllä kuuna kullanvalkeana antaisi työnantajan tehtäväksi etsiä minulle asuinpaikkaa tai "sallittuja" liikenneyhteyksiä kodin ja työpaikan välille. Jossain täytyy kulkea työn ja yksityiselämän raja. Jos tähän mentäisiin, niin sittenhän työnantaja voisi sanoa, että laitetaan yksi iso konttorihalli pystyyn esim. Janakkalaan pellon laidalle. Ostetaan koko pelto asuinalueeksi ja "suositellaan" että työntekijät muuttavat sinne ja varojensa mukaan joko rakentavat itse talonsa tai asettuvat siirrettävään parakkiin vuokralle. Lopuksi laitetaan piikkilanka-aita ympärille ja voilà, meillä on keskitysleiri. Äärettömän tehokas ja teknokraattinen ratkaisu, josta kaikki inhimillisyys on karsittu pois optimoinnin nimissä. Ei tosin liene pelkoa että tämä ikinä toteutuu. Eihän tätä kukaan nielisi.

Samoin vähän sääli pudottaa pohja pois tuolta alkuperäiseltä ajatukselta, että kaikki työn puolesta tehtävät työmatkat voitaisiin optimoida. Tosiasiassa kuitenkin ihmisten henkilökohtaiset ja täysin subjektiiviset preferenssit ratkaisevat huomattavan paljon. Sellainen tilanne jossa ei ole mitään subjektiivisesti arvotettavia tekijöitä on todella harvinainen. Esimerkiksi jos minä tapaan jonkun, saattaa olla parempi molempien matkustaa kolmanteen paikkaan, jos samassa paikassa on samalla reissulla mahdollista kummankin tavata ohimennen muita ihmisiä, joille on asiaa.

Samoin toisinaan koko matkan mielekkyys voidaan asettaa kyseenalaiseksi: esimerkiksi jos minut hypoteettisesti kutsutaan Ranskaan palaveriin, niin lähden mielelläni kun pidän maasta ja kulttuurista. Ainakin teen kaikkeni sen eteen, että minä matkustan sinne eikä se toinen tänne. Jos kutsu käy Saksaan, jonne ei tee erityisesti mieli, niin sitten kynnys on pienempi ehdottaa, että toinen voisi tulla tänne. Tai sitten voidaan yrittää pärjätä pelkällä puhelinpalaverilla vaikka oikeasti olisi parempi nähdä kasvotusten. Kukaan matkasihteeri ei voi diktaattorina määrätä kumpi matkustaa ja mihin suuntaan. Jos sitä yritettäisiin, niin ainahan olisi mahdollista sanoa, että kyseinen päivä ei sovi, siirretään, niin pitkään kunnes sopiva matkaratkaisu on löytynyt.

Siksi kai näissä asioissa toimitaan mahdollisimman suuren vapaaehtoisuuden pohjalta: se ylläpitää työmotivaation ja takaa joustavan asioiden etenemisen. Ja tämä avaa päätöksenteon täysin subjektiivisille kriteereille. Toki nämä eivät ikinä saa kävellä yrityksen edun yli, mutta hyväksyttävän rajojen sisältäkin löytyy aina riittävästi vaihtoehtoja, joiden kesken voi tehdä subjektiivisiin preferensseihin perustuvia valintoja tai neuvotella niistä toisten osapuolten kanssa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se että useampi hallintotaso käsittelee asian on täysin perusteltua tuomioistuimissa, koska virheellisiä tuomioita tulee välttää viimeiseen saakka, muussa hallinnossa se on haitallista.  Jos liikennehanke pitää hyväksyä kahdessa eri paikassa mutta rakentamatta jättämistä ei, se tarkoittaa että hallintojärjestelmä on painotettu hylkäämään hankkeet.


Tuo jälkimmäinen on oikein hyvä pointti. Mutta olen sitä mieltä, että on pienempi vahinko jättää jotain tekemättä kuin tehdä typeryyksiä.

Toisaalta, jos jokin jää tekemättä vaikka pitäisi tehdä, silloin vika ei ole siinä kuka asiasta päättää vaan siinä, ettei velvoiteta tekemään mitä pitää.

Joukkoliikenteen kohdalla vika on siinä, että toisin kuin autopaikkojen ja teiden kanssa, meillä ei ole velvoitetta ja normeja joukkoliikenteen palveluille. Periaatteesa on jotain, mutta käytännössä ei ole.

Lainsäädännössä tulee olla joukkoliikennenormi kuten on autopaikkanormi (laissa sanottu, että autopaikkoja on oltava riittävästi). Silloin ei yksi osapuoli voi päättää olla tekemättä joukkoliikennettä.

Jos joku hoitaa touhun omalla rahallaan ja täyttää lain velvoitteet, siihen on paha puuttua. Mutta silloin kun valtio antaa rahaa, on minusta selvää, että se raha käytetään parhaalla mahdollisella tavalla. Miksi muka ei valtion pitäisi voida edellyttää, että antamallaan joukkoliikennerahalla tehdään esim. 50 km ratikkaa, joka palvelee 85 % alueen asukkaista kävelyetäisyydellä ja joka lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä eikä 15 km raskasta raideliikennettä, joka ei lisää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja palvelee vain 15 % asukkaista?




> Ideaalimaailmassa valtio ei rahoittaisi eikä muitenkaan sekaantuisi millään tavalla metroon tai muihin paikallisiin raidehankkeisiin. Reaalimaailmassa tämä tarkottaisi käytännössä poistuvan rahoituksen suuruista tulonsiirtoa Helsingin seudulta muualle maahan. Tämä ei ole poliittisesti realistista eikä muutenkaan kannatettavaa. Soininvaaran ajatus siitä että valtio yksinkertaisi antaisi se saman rahan kuin muutenkin könttäsummana on järkevä kompromissi.


En saa kiinni ajatuksestasi ideaalimaailmasta. Periaatteessahan kunta kustantaa paikalliset asiat ja valtio kansalliset. Mutta näiden rajojen veto on hankalaa tai mahdotonta. Esim. Lahden motaria käyttävät niin muualta Suomesta kuin Helsingin lähiöistäkin tulevat. Ja toisaalta, helsinkiläiset ajelevat muuallakin kuin Helsingissä. Minusta ideaalimaailmassa toteutuisi jollain konstilla täydellinen kustannusvastaavuus, mutta reaalimaailmassa ei sellaista konstia ole.

En ole vapaan valtionrahoituksen käytön kannalta senkään vuoksi, että valtakunnan ja kunnan etu voivat myös olla ristiriidassa. Esimerkkinä vaikkapa haja-asutus. Se on kunnalle edullista liikenteen näkökulmasta, kun asukkaat ajavat ensin valtion tietä ja sitten mökilleen yksityistietä. He tekevät omat kaivonsa ja jätevesisäiliönsä jne. Tietenkin valtion kannattaa edellyttää, ettei sen rahoitus esim. tue tällaista kehitystä.

Lisäksi ovat vielä ulkoiset vaikutukset ja poliittiset tavoitteet. Jos valtio antaa liikennerahaa, jonka kunta saa käyttää miten haluaa, se voi käyttää ne autoiluun. Siitä huolimatta, että autoilu aiheuttaa ulkoisia valtion kustannettavaksi tulevia kuluja ja on valtion mahdollisesti päättämiä ympäristöpoliittisia tavoitteita vastaan. Jos nyt sanotaan, että kysehän oli joukkoliikenteen rahoituksesta jota ei saa käyttää autoiluun, niin silloinhan on jo tapahtunut valtion puuttuminen kunnan itsenäiseen valtaan käyttää valtiolta saamaansa rahaa.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Jos Espoostakaan käsin ei viitsitä käydä Tampereella niin silloin ongelman todelliset syyt lienevät muualla kuin pääradan linjauksessa. Onneksi Länsimetro on kuitenkin myötätuulessa, joten Espoon ja Tampereen välinen matkustelu helpottunee tulevaisuudessa.


Jatketaanko länsimetroa joskus Tampereelle? Ja muovipenkillä sitten 3 tuntia!

Minun arvioni on, että Espoon ja Tampereen välisen matkustuksen kannalta merkittävintä ovat Kehä 1:n ruuhkat Hämeenlinnentielle saakka. Sen jälkeen moottoritie onkin vapaa Tampereelle asti.

Mietitään vaikka Keilaniemen lasitornien työntekijöitä. Jos he haluavat matkustaa junalla, he ottavat taksin lasitornin ovelta Rautatieasemalle oven eteen. Ei sieltä lähdetä lampsimaan puolen kilsan päähän metroasemalle ja sitten toinen puoli kilsaa Sokoksen alta Rautatieaseman lähtölaiturille nro 7.

Tämä on saman tason ajatus kuin se, että metron automatisointi siirtää pääradan matkustajia itämetron käyttäjiksi. Kuinka moni uskoo?

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> JTämä on saman tason ajatus kuin se, että metron automatisointi siirtää pääradan matkustajia itämetron käyttäjiksi. Kuinka moni uskoo?


Miten niin kuinka moni uskoo? Tietysti kaikki. Tottakai se on Totuus, onhan se HKL-Suy:ssa laskettu hienoa EMMEä käyttämällä. Eihän se voi mitenkään olla epätotuus.  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Mietitään vaikka Keilaniemen lasitornien työntekijöitä. Jos he haluavat matkustaa junalla, he ottavat taksin lasitornin ovelta Rautatieasemalle oven eteen. Ei sieltä lähdetä lampsimaan puolen kilsan päähän metroasemalle ja sitten toinen puoli kilsaa Sokoksen alta Rautatieaseman lähtölaiturille nro 7.


 Jos noin ajatellaan, niin eikohän sellainen bisnesporukka ota helikopterin suoraan Fortumin tornin katolta ja hurauta sillä suoraan hotelli Ilveksen katolle Tampereelle. Mitä sitä nyt jonnekin junaan tyoläisten joukkoon...

Riittävän tasokas metro onkin asia, joka saattaa alentaa kynnystä käyttää joukkoliikennettä tällaisessa porukassa. Maailmalla olen lukemattomia kertoja nähnyt liikemiesten matkustavan metroilla täysin sujuvasti muiden joukossa. Ei siinä ole mitään ihmeellistä.

----------


## vristo

Toki olisi aika hienoa, jos Helsingin metro voisi olla tällainen: http://www.ss.se/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22199. Mutta taitaa olla erittäin epärealistista nykyoloissa.
M100-junaan (M 200:ssa on jo valmius) vain virroitin katolle ja kulkemaan Manskulle  :Wink: .

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Riittävän tasokas metro onkin asia, joka saattaa alentaa kynnystä käyttää joukkoliikennettä tällaisessa porukassa. Maailmalla olen lukemattomia kertoja nähnyt liikemiesten matkustavan metroilla täysin sujuvasti muiden joukossa. Ei siinä ole mitään ihmeellistä.


Tähän käsitykseen minäkin yhdyn. Metro kaupungeissa ja juna keskipitkillä matkoilla ovat ne normikulkuneuvot joilla liikemiehet ja -naiset matkustavat Euroopassa. Jos ei näitä ole tarjolla tietyllä yhteysvälillä niin joko kuljetaan taksilla tai vuokrataan auto. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Metro kaupungeissa ja juna keskipitkillä matkoilla ovat ne normikulkuneuvot joilla liikemiehet ja -naiset matkustavat Euroopassa.


Huomattavasti rehellisempää on sanoa:

Liikemiehet- ja naiset suostuvat matkustamaan kaupunkiraideliikenteellä (metro, raitiovaunu, paikallisjuna) jos se yhteyksiltään ja palvelutasoltaan palvelee heidän matkatarpeitaan. Sama pätee myös kaukojunaliikenteeseen.

Eri raideliikennemuotojen kesken ei ole eroa, mutta niitäkään ei käytetä, jos ne eivät ole menossa sinne, minne tarvitaan tai jos mukavuustaso on onneton.

Liikemiehet- ja naiset eivät tule matkustamaan liityntäbussilla metroasemille.

Kannattaa myös huomata, että useilla liikematkoilla Suomessa ei valita kaukojunaa siksi, että oman kodin läheltä tai määräpään lähelle ei ole raideliikenneyhteyttä kaukojunasemalle / lta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> M100-junaan (M 200:ssa on jo valmius) vain virroitin katolle ja kulkemaan Manskulle .


Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitean (sittemmin metrotoimikunnan) luonnoksissa nimenomaan Manskulle suunniteltiin leveäraiteista pintarataa ilmajohtovirroituksineen ja tasoristeyksineen. Muualla kantakaupungissa vastaavat raiteet olisi sijoitettu katujen alle. 1960-luvun päivitykset tekivät nämä mahdollisuudet tyhjiksi, kuten monta kertaa on foorumilla todettu.

----------


## vristo

> Liikemiehet- ja naiset eivät tule matkustamaan liityntäbussilla metroasemille.


Siksi esimerkiksi juuri Keilaniemen asema onkin aivan Fortumin ja muiden alueen toimitalojen tuntumassa ja sisäänkäynnit samoilla kohdin kuin nykyiset bussipysäkitkin. Lisäksi ko. asema on huomattavan lähellä pintaa: vain -14 metriä, joten mikään kynnys ei ole liian korkella tätä yhteyttä käytettäessä, vaikkapa Helsingin keskustan World Trade Centeriin mentäessä? 

Lentokentälle mentäessä on luonnollista, että otetaan porukalla taksi tai pyydetään kaverin kyytiä, niin minäkin usein teen painavine matkalaukkuineni, vaikka muuten käytän joukkoliikennettä lähes 100%:sesti. Paljon vaivattomampaa. Suora ja nopea raideyhteys Helsingin keskustasta lentoasemalle saattaisi muuttaa tätäkin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Huomattavasti rehellisempää on sanoa:
> 
> Liikemiehet- ja naiset suostuvat matkustamaan kaupunkiraideliikenteellä (metro, raitiovaunu, paikallisjuna) jos se yhteyksiltään ja palvelutasoltaan palvelee heidän matkatarpeitaan. Sama pätee myös kaukojunaliikenteeseen.
> 
> Eri raideliikennemuotojen kesken ei ole eroa, mutta niitäkään ei käytetä, jos ne eivät ole menossa sinne, minne tarvitaan tai jos mukavuustaso on onneton.
> 
> Liikemiehet- ja naiset eivät tule matkustamaan liityntäbussilla metroasemille.


Tähän asti ymmärsin ja olen aika lailla sama mieltä. Lisäksi reippailta liikemiehiltä ja naisilta voi myös odottaa että he jaksavat kävellä kevyen tavarakuorman kanssa aina 1000 m asti jos jalankulkuyhteys on kunnollinen, päällystetty eikä kamalia lätäköitä tms. 




> Kannattaa myös huomata, että useilla liikematkoilla Suomessa ei valita kaukojunaa siksi, että oman kodin läheltä tai määräpään lähelle ei ole raideliikenneyhteyttä kaukojunasemalle / lta.


Mutta tätä en. Voisitko kirjoittaa "selkokielellä" mitä oikein tarkoitit?

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esikaupunkiliikenteen suunnittelukomitean (sittemmin metrotoimikunnan) luonnoksissa nimenomaan Manskulle suunniteltiin leveäraiteista pintarataa ilmajohtovirroituksineen ja tasoristeyksineen. Muualla kantakaupungissa vastaavat raiteet olisi sijoitettu katujen alle. 1960-luvun päivitykset tekivät nämä mahdollisuudet tyhjiksi, kuten monta kertaa on foorumilla todettu.


Olen muuten ihmetellyt tätä suunnittelun kukkasta, miksi Metrotoimikunta v 1963 jätti juuri Manskun pintaradaksi. Mechelininkadun olisin ymmärtänyt ennemmin, mutta sinne piti rakentaa maanalainen. Olisi ollut muuten mielenkiintoisaa nähdä millaiselta esim Kansallismuseon seutu olisi näyttänyt Stadtbahn-radan kanssa, korkeine laitureineen kaikkineen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Liikemiehet- ja naiset suostuvat matkustamaan kaupunkiraideliikenteellä (metro, raitiovaunu, paikallisjuna) jos se yhteyksiltään ja palvelutasoltaan palvelee heidän matkatarpeitaan. Sama pätee myös kaukojunaliikenteeseen.
> 
> Eri raideliikennemuotojen kesken ei ole eroa, mutta niitäkään ei käytetä, jos ne eivät ole menossa sinne, minne tarvitaan tai jos mukavuustaso on onneton.
> 
> Liikemiehet- ja naiset eivät tule matkustamaan liityntäbussilla metroasemille.


Tämä kommentti on napakymppi. Juuri näin se menee.

Tosin olen hieman huvittunut tästä, että "liikehenkilöt"  :Wink:  erotetaan näin vahvasti omaksi kategoriakseen (vaikka taisin itsekin tehdä niin). Oikeasti minusta tämä pätee ihmisiin yleensä, ainakin jos rajataan tämä tavallisiin keskiluokkaisiin suomalaisiin eli niihin jotka nykyään yleensä käyttävät autoa. Pakkokäyttäjät (nuoret, vanhukset, autottomat rouvat joiden miehet ajavat perheen ainoaa autoa, puliukot jne.) suostuvat kulkemaan liityntäyhteyksillä tiettyyn rajaan asti, mutta vain kun on pakko. Raideliikenne yleensä, kaikissa muodoissaan, palvelee paremmin. Ja jos ratikka on moderni, kulkee tiheästi ja nopeasti ja pysäkki on lähempänä kohdetta, niin silloin se on parempi kuin helsinkiläistyylinen metro.

Se miksi "liikehenkilöitä" ei yleensä näy ratikassa ei johdu siitä että ratikka ei kelpaisi vaan siitä että se ei kulje niihin paikkoihin mihin pitäisi päästä. Se jos ko. väkeä ei näy bussissa johtunee puolestaan siitä, että bussissa ei ole helppo matkustaa, jos täytyy pitää kiinni tangosta kuin hullu jotta pysyy seisoen pystyssä sekä, vielä olennaisemmin, siitä että bussien linjareitit eivät ole yhtä kiinteitä ja helposti hahmotettavia kuin raideliikenteen reitit. Eikä vuoroväli ole myöskään yhtä selkeä ja tiheä.

Jos kaikki nämä asiat olisivat kunnossa saataisiin kyytiin sekä "liikehenkilöitä" että enemmän niitä muitakin ihmisryhmiä: raidekerroin on totta -- ja se pätee kaikkiin raideliikennemuotoihin yhtäläisesti. Kun kriteerit asetetaan tarpeeksi korkealle, niin palvellaan kaikkia paremmin, myös pakkokäyttäjiä.




> Kannattaa myös huomata, että useilla liikematkoilla Suomessa ei valita kaukojunaa siksi, että oman kodin läheltä tai määräpään lähelle ei ole raideliikenneyhteyttä kaukojunasemalle / lta.


Hyvin totta. Jos autolla pääsee suoraan ovelta ovelle kumipyörillä, niin moni ei viitsi lähteä julkisilla kumipyörillä asemalle, kun se kuitenkin usein on hitaampaa. En kyllä tiedä oikein mikä tämän homman logiikka on: kai se täytyy olla, että "bussi käyttää tasan samaa katua kuin minun oma autonikin" --> ei eroa.

----------


## kemkim

> Hyvin totta. Jos autolla pääsee suoraan ovelta ovelle kumipyörillä, niin moni ei viitsi lähteä julkisilla kumipyörillä asemalle, kun se kuitenkin usein on hitaampaa. En kyllä tiedä oikein mikä tämän homman logiikka on: kai se täytyy olla, että "bussi käyttää tasan samaa katua kuin minun oma autonikin" --> ei eroa.


Sen sijaan asemalle voi usein kävellä tai mennä polkupyörällä tai vaikkapa taksilla, jos ei muuten. Monet menevät henkilöautollakin sinne asemalle ja jatkavat julkisilla. Jos tyypillinen matka otetaan, niin kävelymatka kotiovelta asemalle voi olla pidempikin, mutta Helsingin keskustassa asemat ovat lähellä määränpääpaikkoja ja ratikalla voi jatkaa matkaa. Ihmettelen kyllä minäkin, että miksi omalla autolla pitää mennä siihen läheiselle raideliikenneasemalle, vaan yhtä kauan kestävä bussimatka asemalle ei kelpaa. Ja missä se autoistuneen ihmisen raja kulkee, että koska kävellään tai pyöräillään ja miten pitkän matkan päästä mennään autolla.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Se miksi "liikehenkilöitä" ei yleensä näy ratikassa ei johdu siitä että ratikka ei kelpaisi vaan siitä että se ei kulje niihin paikkoihin mihin pitäisi päästä. Se jos ko. väkeä ei näy bussissa johtunee puolestaan siitä, että bussissa ei ole helppo matkustaa, jos täytyy pitää kiinni tangosta kuin hullu jotta pysyy seisoen pystyssä sekä, vielä olennaisemmin, siitä että bussien linjareitit eivät ole yhtä kiinteitä ja helposti hahmotettavia kuin raideliikenteen reitit. Eikä vuoroväli ole myöskään yhtä selkeä ja tiheä.


Minusta olet täsmälleen oikeassa, ja tähän saa tukea kun reissaa maailmalla. Siellä missä ratikka tai metro palvelevat oikeasti, matkustajien kirjo on lähellä väestön kirjoa. Se, miltä meillä näyttää ratikassa tai metrossa ei todellakaan kuvaa kumpaakaan yleisesti vaan ainoastaan sitä sovellusta molemmista, joka meillä on täällä.




> Jos kaikki nämä asiat olisivat kunnossa saataisiin kyytiin sekä "liikehenkilöitä" että enemmän niitä muitakin ihmisryhmiä: raidekerroin on totta -- ja se pätee kaikkiin raideliikennemuotoihin yhtäläisesti. Kun kriteerit asetetaan tarpeeksi korkealle, niin palvellaan kaikkia paremmin, myös pakkokäyttäjiä.


Kyllä. Esim. Tokiossa vallitseva näky metroasemilla kesällä on valkoinen paita ja solmio. Naisillakin on valkoiset paidat, mutta ei solmiota. Tehkääpä tästä johtopäätöksiä. Ja selitys on siinä, että Tokiossa metrolla pääsee joka paikkaan, eikä tehokkailla japanilaisilla virka- ja toimihenkilöillä ole aikaa jonotella katuliikenteessä. Vaikka heille siellä tilaa tällä hetkellä olisikin, koska kaikki käyttävät joukkoliikennettä.




> Jos autolla pääsee suoraan ovelta ovelle kumipyörillä, niin moni ei viitsi lähteä julkisilla kumipyörillä asemalle, kun se kuitenkin usein on hitaampaa. En kyllä tiedä oikein mikä tämän homman logiikka on: kai se täytyy olla, että "bussi käyttää tasan samaa katua kuin minun oma autonikin" --> ei eroa.


Juuri näin kuvailtiin eräässä asennetutkimuksessa. Bussi on auto kuten omakin auto, joten miksi menisi bussilla, koska se on huonompi auto kuin oma auto. Ratikka ei ole auto, joten siihen suhtaudutaan toisella tavalla.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmettelen kyllä minäkin, että miksi omalla autolla pitää mennä siihen läheiselle raideliikenneasemalle, vaan yhtä kauan kestävä bussimatka asemalle ei kelpaa. Ja missä se autoistuneen ihmisen raja kulkee, että koska kävellään tai pyöräillään ja miten pitkän matkan päästä mennään autolla.


Voin luetella muutaman syyn omalta kohdaltani:

Aikalipun aikaa myydään vain metroasemalla, joten vaikka aion ostaa matkaoikeutta joka oikeuttaisi matkustamaan asemalle bussilla, en saa sillä bussilla sinne matkustaa.

Bussi ei noudata aikatauluaan ja menee nenän alta. 20 min odotus on liikaa, eikä ole enää aikaa myöskään kävellä.

Haluan päästä illalla myös kotiin, en vain liityntäbussiasemalle. Aikataulujen synkkaamattomuus ei haittaa kahteen kertaan, kun vien mennessä auton metroasemalle. Tässä tapauksessa esim. kahden liityntäbussin aikataulujen sykkaamattomuus matkani molemmissa päissä, kuten koti-metro-Otaniemi ja paluu.

Välillä on pakko käydä ruokakaupassa, ja jos teen sen palatessa, otan auton sitä varten liityntäasemalle.

Ai joo, ketjun alkuperäinen kysymys: Minne metroa voisi jatkaa? Vastaus: mulle kotiin.  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja selitys on siinä, että Tokiossa metrolla pääsee joka paikkaan, eikä tehokkailla japanilaisilla virka- ja toimihenkilöillä ole aikaa jonotella katuliikenteessä. Vaikka heille siellä tilaa tällä hetkellä olisikin, koska kaikki käyttävät joukkoliikennettä.


Tästähän on muistaakseni keskusteltu aikaisemminkin. Tokion (laajalla) keskusta-alueella raskaan raideliikenteen verkko on kyllä kattava, mutta asuinalueilla ei sen kummempi kuin meikäläinen liityntäliikenne. Siellä on vielä käytössä "iso liityntä", koska suoria bussilinjoja keskustaan ei ole. Epäyhtenäinen lippujärjestelmä tekee lisäksi vaihtoja vaativasta joukkoliikenteestä hankalaa. Tokio on mielestäni esimerkki paikasta, jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on saatu korkeaksi, vaikkei joukkoliikenne olekaan absoluuttisesti mitattuna hyvää verrattuna esim. Helsingin tasoon.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tokio on mielestäni esimerkki paikasta, jossa joukkoliikenteen käyttöaste on saatu korkeaksi, vaikkei joukkoliikenne olekaan absoluuttisesti mitattuna hyvää verrattuna esim. Helsingin tasoon.


Olet tässä varmasti oikeassa. Ratkaiseva tekijä on Tokion keskustassa, jossa ei ole mahdollisuutta millekään muulle liikenteelle. Siinä mielessä Tokion kaikki joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ovat pakkokäyttäjiä.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Lisäksi reippailta liikemiehiltä ja naisilta voi myös odottaa että he jaksavat kävellä kevyen tavarakuorman kanssa aina 1000 m asti jos jalankulkuyhteys on kunnollinen, päällystetty eikä kamalia lätäköitä tms.


Ei voi olettaa. Ehkä "reippailta" voisi olettaa, mutta useimmat liikemiehet ja -naiset eivät ole valmiita kävelemään 1000 m. Sellaiselle matkalle otetaan jo oma auto tai taksi.

On todella epärealistista olettaa että yleisesti hyväksyttäisiin 1000 m kävelymatkoja. Sinä hyväksyt, ne, jotka kulkevat 1000 m kävelymatkan vuoksi autolla, eivät hyväksy.




> Mutta tätä en. Voisitko kirjoittaa "selkokielellä" mitä oikein tarkoitit?


Sitä, että keskeinen syy siihen, miksi ei kuljeta junalla liikematkoja, on se, että
joko kotipäässä - vaikkapa Etelä-Espoolainen rivitaloalue tai Turun tai Tampereen mikä tahansa asuntoalue - tai määräpäässä - esimerkiksi Kehä I:n ja III:n varren konttorit - ei ole laadukasta joukkoliikenneyhteyttä (lue = raideliikennettä) perille asti.

Länsimetro ja Kehärata eivät kovin monelle tätä muuksi muuta, kun kovin moneen paikkaan jää sitten niitä 1 - 3 km liityntäkävelymatkoja. Pienelle osalle tulee parempi yhteys, monille ei.

----------


## vompatti

> useimmat liikemiehet eivät ole valmiita kävelemään 1000 m. Sellaiselle matkalle otetaan jo oma auto tai taksi.


Anteeksi tyhmyyteni. Ottaako joku oikeasti taksin yhden kilometrin matkalle?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Anteeksi tyhmyyteni. Ottaako joku oikeasti taksin yhden kilometrin matkalle?


Olen aina silloin tällöin ottanut pirssin kotiasemaltani kun on ollut paljon kantamuksia kun olen tullut laiva- tms reissulta, tai olen tullut kotiin yöllä ja pelkään tulevani huligaanien hakkaamaksi ja ryöstämäksi yöllisessä lähiössä.

Laivaristeilyllemenijät ja niiltä -tulijat ovatkin muuten aika oivallinen vertailuryhmä, jos halutaan saada tutkittavaa populaatiota laajemmaksi kuin pelkästään kiireiset liikemiehet ja -naiset. 

Esim Helsingin Länsisatamasta kävelee ihmisiä terminaalilta reilun kilometrin verran joko kutosen ratikkapysäkille tai Ruoholahden metroasemalle valtavine kantamuksineen, osa jopa Rautatieasemalle asti, vaikka on olemassa  suora bussilinja nro 15 terminaalilta. Bussilla nro 15 on valitettavasti luvattoman harva vuoroväli ja se täyttyy ennen aikojaan, varsinkin sunnuntai-iltaisin kun porukkaa on tulossa kotiin laivareissulta, joten sen kohdalla odottelua ei aina edes palkita. 

Voisiko joku viisas valottaa, miksi nämä ihmispoloiset suostuvat näinkin puutteellisesti toimivan joukkoliikenteen matkustajiksi, vaikka moni heistä omistaa oman auton, ja kaiketi ajokorttikin on voimassa?  :Wink: 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ei voi olettaa. Ehkä "reippailta" voisi olettaa, mutta useimmat liikemiehet ja -naiset eivät ole valmiita kävelemään 1000 m. Sellaiselle matkalle otetaan jo oma auto tai taksi.
> 
> On todella epärealistista olettaa että yleisesti hyväksyttäisiin 1000 m kävelymatkoja. Sinä hyväksyt, ne, jotka kulkevat 1000 m kävelymatkan vuoksi autolla, eivät hyväksy.


Reippaat hyväksyvät 1000 m kävelymatkoja, vähemmän reippaat ehkä 700 m, ja kaikki sen alle. Ajassa laskettuna tarkoitin enintään 10 minuuttia kestäviä. Jos aseman ympäristö on suunniteltu niinkuin pitää, sen haarukan sisältä löytyvät tärkeimmät asiointikohteet ja työpaikkakompleksit. Kohteisiin jotka sijaitsevat kauempana järjestyy auto- tai riksakyyti usein tavalla tai toisella asemalta, jos älyää pyytää tai ottaa selvää asioista.

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Anteeksi tyhmyyteni. Ottaako joku oikeasti taksin yhden kilometrin matkalle?


Moni ottaa takseja yllättävän lyhyelle matkalle, varsinkin kun toinen maksaa esimerkiksi matkalaskun kautta. 

Oleellisempi pointti on, että jos vaihtoehtona on kävellä 1000 m esimerkiksi päästäkseen joukkoliikenteelllä asemalle tai voi ottaa taksin asemalle,
niin kyllä todella moni ottaa taksin.

----------


## kemkim

> Oleellisempi pointti on, että jos vaihtoehtona on kävellä 1000 m esimerkiksi päästäkseen joukkoliikenteelllä asemalle tai voi ottaa taksin asemalle,
> niin kyllä todella moni ottaa taksin.


Ei ihme, että liikalihavuus on kasvava ongelma yhteiskunnassamme! Hissit, taksit, henkilöautot ovat kyllä huonoja keksintöjä koska laiskistavat ihmisiä. Bussille sentään joutuu aina kävelemään edes vähäsen.

----------


## Compact

Jatketaan rönsyilevällä polulla:




> Ei ihme, että liikalihavuus on kasvava ongelma yhteiskunnassamme! Hissit, taksit, henkilöautot ovat kyllä huonoja keksintöjä koska laiskistavat ihmisiä. Bussille sentään joutuu aina kävelemään edes vähäsen.


Jokin aika sitten jossain toisessa ketjussa totesin, että korkealattiaiset kulkuneuvot ovat terveydelle hyvästä. Saapi ihminen edes hieman kunnonkohotusta, kun nousee askelman tai pari. Siitäpäs moni saikin intoa ryhtyä moittimaan tällaisia puheita - se on niin vaikeaa jne. ei ole nykyaikaa.

Nyt sitten ihminen laitetaan kuitenkin kävelemään kilometrikin lähimmälle pysäkille eikä kukaan paheksu. Matkalla voi olla vaikeitakin nousuja. Esim. itselläni on kävelymatkaa kotoa laadukkaaseen lähijunaan reilusti yli kilometri. Kävelyosuudella on ylä- ja alamäkiä, talvella aamuisin sataneet lumet haittana, syksyllä saa vettä niskaansa jne. Jotta pääsen asemalaiturille, pitää vielä nousta porraskuilussa useampikymmen askelmaa. Junaan, jos se on vanhempaa mallia, pitää vielä koipea nostaa kahden askelman verran, jota en enää siinä vaiheessa pidä ongelmallisena. Jos on uudempi juna, askelmia on vain kaksi vähemmän, mutta se ei enää tunnu kokonaisuudessa missään. 

Linja-autoyhteys asemalleni on surkea, siksi en ole kuunaan sitä käyttänyt. Yli kilometrinkin kävelyn voi aikatauluttaa itselleen yhtä tarkaksi kuin ovat junien aikataulut. Bussipätkä ei sitä ole.

----------


## vompatti

> Oleellisempi pointti on, että jos vaihtoehtona on kävellä 1000 m esimerkiksi päästäkseen joukkoliikenteelllä asemalle tai voi ottaa taksin asemalle, niin kyllä todella moni ottaa taksin.


No niin tietysti. Minulta jäi varmaan taas joku viesti lukematta. Ehkä ei tosiaankaan pitäisi puuttua näihin pääkaupunkiseudun liikennettä koskeviin keskusteluihin.




> Jokin aika sitten jossain toisessa ketjussa totesin, että korkealattiaiset kulkuneuvot ovat terveydelle hyvästä. Siitäpäs moni saikin intoa ryhtyä moittimaan tällaisia puheita.
> 
> Nyt sitten ihminen laitetaan kuitenkin kävelemään kilometrikin lähimmälle pysäkille eikä kukaan paheksu.


Minun mielestäni nämä ovat kaksi eri asiaa. Joukkoliikenteellä matkustaminen on monille huonojalkaisille pakollista (ellei makseta kovalla rahalla taksikyytejä), mutta pysäkille käveleminen ei ole pakollista. Monet vanhukset (jalkojen yllättävän heikkenemisen pelossa) pyrkivät asumaan mahdollisimman lähellä esteettömän joukkoliikennevälineen pysäkkiä. Minua ei haittaa, jos joku kilometrin päässä pysäkiltä asuva joutuu nousemaan kaksi porrasta enemmän, mutta mielestäni pysäkin lähellä asuvien pyörätuolihurjastelijoiden ja sydänvikaisten ei tarvitse nousta portaita.

Eivätkös ne direktiivitkin vaadi esteetöntä joukkoliikennettä? Eihän tämä korkealattiaisuus ole edes meidän päätettävissämme.

Jatketaan esteettömyys- ja matalalattiaisuuskeskustelua niiden omissa viestiketjuissa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Voisiko joku viisas valottaa, miksi nämä ihmispoloiset suostuvat näinkin puutteellisesti toimivan joukkoliikenteen matkustajiksi, vaikka moni heistä omistaa oman auton, ja kaiketi ajokorttikin on voimassa?


Taisit sen selittää jo itse. On pakko. Ja jos ei pääse harvakseen kulkeviin 15 busseihin, kun muut ovat jo täyttäneet ne, ja kun taksienkin kapaisteetti on tuolla rajallinen, heistä tulee pitkän kävelyn pakkokäyttäjiä. Ja se on erinomaisen pätevä syy pitkään kävelyyn kaikista raahattavista huolimatta.

Ja se oman auton käyttö vielä. Milläs sitä käytät, kun se on pakko jättää kotiin sekä siksi, ettei sille ole pysäköintipaikka laivaterminaalilla että siksi, ettei sitä saa ajaa juovuksissa.

Olinko nyt viisas?  :Smile: 

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Reippaat hyväksyvät 1000 m kävelymatkoja, vähemmän reippaat ehkä 700 m, ja kaikki sen alle.


Minä todellakin toivoisin, että ymmärrettäisiin se, mitä kirjoitin juuri toisaalla: Joukkoliikenteen pitää kelvata tavallisille laiskoille, huonokuntoisille, iäkkäille, autoilusta pitäville jne. ties kuinka erilaisille ihmisille. Ei pelkästään reippaille, sporttisille, kävelystä pitäville ja joukkoliikennettä erityisesti rakastaville.

Me täällä, jotka pidämme joukkoliikenteestä ja haluamme sille menestystä, emme ole oikea ryhmä arvioimaan joukkoliikennettä omista lähtökohdistamme. Eli on arvotonta arvioida asioita vain omien mieltymysten mukaan, koska suurin osa ihmisistä ei ajattele kuten me, jotka olemme tässä asiassa poikkeuksellisia.

Autoilun menestys perustuu juuri niihin tekijöihin, joita täällä usein halveksitaan. Vai miksi pysäköintipaikat pitää saada oven eteen, eikä 1000 metrin kävelymatka omalle autolle ole riittävän lyhyt, esimerkiksi.

Joukkoliikenteen käytettävyyteen pätevät täsmälleen samat mukavuudenhalusiten ja laiskojen ihmisten "normit" kuin autoiluunkin. Kaikki, mikä jää sen alle, heikentää joukkoliikenteen käyttöä ja se pitäisi yrittää sitten kompensoida niillä asioilla, joissa joukkoliikenne on autoilua parempi.

Terveiden elämäntapojen ja liikunnan opettaminen on eri asia kuin joukkoliikenteen suosion nostaminen. Autojen markkinointi lähtee juuri siitä, että ihmiset eivät halua tehdä muuta kuin löhötä pehmeällä sohvalla. Ja se lähtökohta näyttää tehoavan oikein hyvin. Kun autoihin on jo keksitty melkein kaikki mahdollinen viihdytys ja mukavuus, on viimeksi ruvettu kehittämään autoa, jota ei tarvitsisi enää edes ajaa.

Lukkiutumattomat jarrut tulivat ensin (ei tarvitse osata ja ajatella jarruttamista), sitten ovat tulleet erilaiset ajovakausjärjestelmät (ei tarvi enää osata sovittaa nopeutta). Peruutustutka "katselee" taaksepäin kuljettajan puolesta ja navigaattorit suunnittelevat ajoreitin, ettei tarvitse enää tietää itse, milloin käännytään. Seuraavaksi kai navigaattori ja "eteenpäinajotutka" sallivat poistaa autoista ratin.

Ajatelkaa nyt mitä siellä yritetään? Autolla ajaminen yritetään tehdä yhtä mukavaksi kuin joukkoliikenteessä matkustaminen! Ei meidän itse kannata yrittä tehdä joukkoliikennematkustamisesta rasittavampaa kuin se nyt on.

Antero

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt sitten ihminen laitetaan kuitenkin kävelemään kilometrikin lähimmälle pysäkille eikä kukaan paheksu. - Yli kilometrinkin kävelyn voi aikatauluttaa itselleen yhtä tarkaksi kuin ovat junien aikataulut.


Hyvä fyysinen kunto takaa myös mahdollisuuden hyvälle henkiselle kunnolle. Toisin sanoen henkisesti ei voi voida hyvin rapakunnossa olevassa ruumiissa. Me junankäyttäjät sen tiedämme.  :Very Happy:   (Tosin meikäläisen kotiasema on takapihani takapuolella, mutta kuntoilua harrastetaankin pääaseman ja metron välisellä osuudella...  :Wink:  )

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Ketju on viime päässään mennyt hauskaksi. Kommenttina Rainerin, Rattivaunun ja Compactin puheenvuoroihin:

Liikunnan puute ja liikalihavuus on keskeinen kansanterveydellinen ongelma, jonka taustasyy on arkiliikunnan puute.

Tätä ongelmaa ei kuitenkaan mitenkään korjata suunnittelemalla joukkoliikenne siten, että sen pysäkkimatkat ja vaihtomatkat ovat pitkät.

Pitkät pysäkkimatkat ja vaihtomatkat johtavat siihen, että ne ryhmät, jotka ovat liikalihavuuden, tyyppi 2:n diabeteksen sekä sydän- ja verisuonitautien riskiryhmiä, kulkevat autolla ja eräissä tilanteissa taksilla. 

Kannattaa huomata, että liikunnan puute ja siitä johtuvat ongelmat etenevät kierteenä: ei jaksa lähteä kilometriä kävellen, kun on mahaa, ja kun ei kävele, tulee lisää mahaa, ja sitten ei jaksa kävellä puoltakaan kilometriä.

On olennaisesti todennäköisempää, että nämä riskiryhmät saadaan houkuteltua joukkoliikenteeseen, jos kävelymatkat ovat realistisia eli pysäkkimatkat ovat alle 600m, mieluummin alle 300-400 m sekä vaihdot sujuvia ja mielummin yli laiturin.

Tällöin nämä ihmiset kävelevät edes sen 300 - 600 m pysäkille kun tosiasiallinen vaihtoehto on kävelymatka 5 m autotalliin.

Kun ihminen on saatu käyttämään joukkoliikennettä, on todennäköisempää, että hän esimerkiksi sitten kävelee sen kilometrin vaikkapa työasioillaan tai lounaalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tällöin nämä ihmiset kävelevät edes sen 300 - 600 m pysäkille kun tosiasiallinen vaihtoehto on kävelymatka 5 m autotalliin.


Autotalli 5 metrin etäisyydellä (kotiovelta) Helsingissä on hyvin marginaalisella joukolla.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Autotalli 5 metrin etäisyydellä (kotiovelta) Helsingissä on hyvin marginaalisella joukolla.


Uusissa omakotitaloissa, rivitaloissa ja autohallillisissa kerrostaloissa autotalli on usein aivan kotiovella. Tämän 5 m heitin lähinnä tätä kuvatessa.

Olennaisempaa on ehkä se, että kävelymatka autopaikalle on lähes kaikkialla esikaupungeissa  alle 100 m, useimmin alle 50 m eikä sitä matkalle lähtiessä huomioida.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> On todella epärealistista olettaa että yleisesti hyväksyttäisiin 1000 m kävelymatkoja. Sinä hyväksyt, ne, jotka kulkevat 1000 m kävelymatkan vuoksi autolla, eivät hyväksy.


Silläkin on merkitystä onko se 1000 m kävelymatka kotipäässä vai matkakohteen päässä. Jos se on matkakohteen päässä se hyväksytään yleensä mielummin. 




> Länsimetro ja Kehärata eivät kovin monelle tätä muuksi muuta, kun kovin moneen paikkaan jää sitten niitä 1 - 3 km liityntäkävelymatkoja. Pienelle osalle tulee parempi yhteys, monille ei.


Et siis usko että jos on metro-tai rautatieasema samassa kaupunginosassa, että sillä on jotain merkitystä alueen yrityksille ja asukkaille. Teillä Turussakin avattiin *Kupittaan* asema henkilöjunaliikenteelle 1990-luvulla uudelleen monen kymmenen vuoden tauon jälkeen, lähinnä itä-Turun liikeyritysten ja yliopisto-yksikköjen toivomuksesta. Jos jollekin kampukselle kuitenkin tulee yli 1 km kävelymatkaa Kupittaalta, niin onko mielestäsi koko järjestely turha niin että henkilöjunien pysähtyminen Kupittaalla pitää lopettaa ja antaa pendolinojen hurahtaa sen ohi 200 km/h vauhdissa. VR:lle varmaan sellainen järjestely sopisi paremmin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> ...onko mielestäsi koko järjestely turha niin että henkilöjunien pysähtyminen Kupittaalla pitää lopettaa ja antaa pendolinojen hurahtaa sen ohi 200 km/h vauhdissa. VR:lle varmaan sellainen järjestely sopisi paremmin.


Onkohan nyt jokin väärinkäsitys olemassa Rantaradan huippukunnosta? 

Kupittaalta katsottuna Pendolinojen 200 km/t -nopeusalue päättyy jo jotain 38 kilometriä Helsingin suuntaan. Sitten on 180-160 km/t -alueita ja Kupittaan seudulla körötellään satasta tai seitsemääkymppiä Turun asemalle.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja se oman auton käyttö vielä. Milläs sitä käytät, kun se on pakko jättää kotiin sekä siksi, ettei sille ole pysäköintipaikka laivaterminaalilla että siksi, ettei sitä saa ajaa juovuksissa.
> 
> Olinko nyt viisas?


Olit sen verran viisas että vastasit sanantarkasti kysymykseen johon itse tiesin vastauksen. 

Mutta ajoin takaa laivaterminaali-esimerkillä sitä, että ne ovat oiva verailukohde tässä tapaulksessa siksi että laivoilla kohtaavat kaikki yhteiskuntaluokat, ja miten pääsee laivaterminaalista pois ei ole lompakon paksuudesta kiinni. Kaikki eivät ole laivamatkan päättyessä niin hilpeällä tuulella että ilomielin kantavat 4 kaljalaatikkoa kilometrin matkan metroasemalle. Moni on tulossa kotiin esim sukulaisvierailulta ja on mukana pieniä väsyneitä lapsia, silti kaikilla on sama ongelma, miten päästä pois sunnuntai-iltana terminaalista josta kulkee bussi hyvin harvoin. Toki ihan viime vuoden sisällä, kun linja 15A lisättiin, niin vuoroväli on jo luokkaa 15 min, mutta vielä pari kolme vuotta sitten tilanne oli mielestäni varsin häpeällinen koko HKL:n kannalta. Taisin antaa jossain vaiheessa vähän palautettakin asiasta. 

Kokeneet Tallinan-matkaajat tiesivät siihen aikaan jo etukäteen ettei mitään bussia kannata jäädä odottamaan, joten lähtivät kävelemään vain kimpsuineen kampsuineen. Monella tuntuu kaikesta huolimatta olevan  harvinaisen hyvä taipumus sopeutua tällaisiin puutteisiin. Tähän verrattuna vaikeudet päästä esim Otaniemen tulevalta metroasemalta 1 km päähän olevalle toimistolle jos on pakaasissa vain läppärisalkku, aika vähäpätöiseltä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kupittaalta katsottuna Pendolinojen 200 km/t -nopeusalue päättyy jo jotain 38 kilometriä Helsingin suuntaan. Sitten on 180-160 km/t -alueita ja Kupittaan seudulla körötellään satasta tai seitsemääkymppiä Turun asemalle.


No on se 160-180 km/h myös riittävän kova vauhti että Laaksosen Mikko ymmärtää mistä on kysymys. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Et siis usko että jos on metro-tai rautatieasema samassa kaupunginosassa, että sillä on jotain merkitystä alueen yrityksille ja asukkaille.


Nyt oli kyse siitä, millaiset kävelymatkat houkuttelevat kulkemaan joukkoliikenteellä. 

Meillä on hyvin tiedossa, että käytännössä kaikki viime puheenvuoroihin osallistuneet ovat valmiita kävelemään raideliikenteen asemalta jopa yli kilometrin - myös Antero ja allekirjoittanut. Se johtuu siitä, että me kaikki arvostamme raideliikennettä ja pidämme sitä hyvänä kulkumuotona.

Sen sijaan tutkimustiedon perusteella on selvää, että olosuhteista riippuen 300 - 700 m linnuntietä pysäkiltä/asemalta on enimmäissäde yleisesti houkuttelevalle joukkoliikenteen vaikutusalueelle.

Jos puhutaan hyödyistä, niin tietysti koko Kauniaisille on jotakin hyötyä Kauniaisten rautatieasemasta - kun koko kaupunki on syntynyt rautatien varaiseksi esikaupungiksi. 1 km etäisyydellä rautatieasemasta kuitenkin todennäköisesti hyvin moni kauniaislainen valitsee henkilöauton siksi, että asemalle on pitkä matka.




> Teillä Turussakin avattiin *Kupittaan* asema henkilöjunaliikenteelle 1990-luvulla uudelleen monen kymmenen vuoden tauon jälkeen, lähinnä itä-Turun liikeyritysten ja yliopisto-yksikköjen toivomuksesta. Jos jollekin kampukselle kuitenkin tulee yli 1 km kävelymatkaa Kupittaalta, niin onko mielestäsi koko järjestely turha niin että henkilöjunien pysähtyminen Kupittaalla pitää lopettaa ja antaa pendolinojen hurahtaa sen ohi 200 km/h vauhdissa.


Ensinnäkin, paikallinen ja kaukoliikenne ovat eri asioita. Kaukoliikenteen asemalle eräissä olosuhteissa toki hyväksytään pidempi kävelymatka kuin paikallisen joukkoliikenteen pysäkille. Kävelymatkahan on tällöin paljon pienempi osa koko matkasta.

Kupittaan aseman hyödyllisyydestä taas seuraavaa.

Aseman hyödyllisyyttä arvioitaessa tulee huomioida, että Turun joukkoliikenne on keskinkertaista. Vuoden 1972 jälkeen joukkoliikenneyhteydet Turun rautatieasemalta muualle keskustaan ovat olleet suhteellisen heikkoja. Rautatieasemalla ei ole opastusta sitä sivuaville joukkoliikenteen päälinjoille.

Kupittaan asema sijaitsee 100 - 600 m etäisyydellä Datacityn, Biocityn, Eurocityn, Electrocityn, Pharmacityn, If:n ja Old Millin suurista toimistokiinteistöistä, Turun korkeakoulujen IT-talosta, Turun ammattikorkeakoulun Lemminkäisenkadun toimipisteestä ja TYKS:istä - jotka siis ovat normaalilla paikallisen joukkoliikenteen palveluetäisyydellä. Kyseessä on Turun suurin työpaikkakeskittymä Kauppatorin ympäristön ohella.

Kupittaan asemalta on n 700 m - 1,5 km kävelymatka Turun yliopiston, Åbo Akademin ja Turun kauppakorkeakoulun pääkampusalueille. Se on ehkä hyväksyttävissä kaukoliikenteen matkoilla. Kupittaan asema on kuitenkin selvästi lähempänä kuin Turun päärautatieasema.

Kupittaan asemalta on n. 1,5 km kävelymatka Turun ylioppilaskylään. Ylioppilaskunnat ovat pitäneet joukkoliikenneyhteyttä ensiarvoisen tärkeänä parannuksena - eli kävelymatkaa pidetään liian pitkänä opiskelijoille.

Turku - Salo - radan paikallisjunaliikennettä selvittäessä on ollut tarkoitus sijoittaa nk. Uraputken alikulun kohdalle Ikituurin seisake Turku - Salo - junille, jotta Ylioppilaskylä ja Turun yliopiston kampusalue palveltaisiin paremmin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Seuraavaksi kai navigaattori ja "eteenpäinajotutka" sallivat poistaa autoista ratin.


Eteenpäinajotutka joka jarruttaa automaattisesti jos edessä on este on jo kehitetty, mutta useimpien maiden tieliikennelait kieltävät niiden käytön, mutta sallivat kuitenkin sen että tutka varoittaa kuljettajaa äänellä ja varoitusvaloilla, ja "virittävät" jarrun niin että ne toimivat tehokkaammin.

Automaattiohjaus on periaateessa aika helppo kehittää myös, mutta sille on vielä jyrkempiä juridisia esteitä. Automaattiohjaushan mahdollistaisi autolla ajon jos ei ole ajotaitoinen lainkaan, tai terveydentila tai juopumistila muuten estäisi ajamisen. Yhteiskuntamme ei ole kypsä sellaiseen, ja siitä ovat sekä autovalmistajat että automyönteisimmätkin politikot tietoisia.  Mutta ehkä 50-100 vuoden päästä tilanne voi olla toinen.




> Ajatelkaa nyt mitä siellä yritetään? Autolla ajaminen yritetään tehdä yhtä mukavaksi kuin joukkoliikenteessä matkustaminen! Ei meidän itse kannata yrittä tehdä joukkoliikennematkustamisesta rasittavampaa kuin se nyt on.


Mitä joukkoliikennematkustamisessa koetaan rasittavaksi on niin subjektiivista. Toisille se on vaihtojen määrä, toisille se on matkan hitaus yleensä, toisille ettei reittivaihtoehdot sovi omiin matkasuunnitelmiin, toisille se on täpötäydet kulkuneuvot, toisille se on ahtaat ja epämukavat istuimet, toisille huojuva ja pomppiva kyyti, toisille epäystävälliset kuljettajat ja epäsosiaaliset kanssamatkustajat jne. 

Mutta samoin on subjektiivista mikä koetaan myönteiseksi. Ihmisten mielipiteitähän on tutkittu, ja kun laitetaan näitä miinuksia ja plussia yhteen niin aika usein parhaille pisteille pääsevät metro ja muut vastaavat nopeat ja säännölliset raideliikenneyhteydet.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos puhutaan hyödyistä, niin tietysti koko Kauniaisille on jotakin hyötyä Kauniaisten rautatieasemasta - kun koko kaupunki on syntynyt rautatien varaiseksi esikaupungiksi. 1 km etäisyydellä rautatieasemasta kuitenkin todennäköisesti hyvin moni kauniaislainen valitsee henkilöauton siksi, että asemalle on pitkä matka.


Granissa aikoinaan nuoruudessani asuneena kommentoin, että meiltä kotoa oli asemalle n 1 km ja meidän kaikki perheenjäsenet pääsääntöisesti kävelimme asemalle (isäni tosin kulki autolla useimmiten töihin, mutta aina silloin tällöin myös junalla). Vain jos oli tulenpalava kiire tai paljon kantamuksia, niin mentiin autolla. Kukaan muu paitsi minä ei perheestämme kokenet varsinaista lukkarinrakkautta raideliikennettä kohtaan. Bussilla ei käytännössä menty juuri koskaan Helsinkiin vaikka bussipysäkille oli vain 100 m matka. Se, kokeeko 1 km pitkäksi matkaksi vai ei, voi johtua monesta syystä. Esim jos matkalla on jyrkkiä mäkiä tai joutuu kulkea jonkun pitkän tuulisen aukean yli se tuntuu aina pitkältä. Meidän kohdalla ei ollut näin, mutta ymmärrän niitä jotka asuvat Granissa jonkun jyrkän mäen takana, jotka kulkevat autolla asemalle. Parempi niin, kuin että ajaa auton Helsinkiin asti. 

Toisena normina miten pitkä kävelymatka on sopiva voidaan pitää lasten koulumatkat. Ymmärtääkseni kunnat kustantavat hyvin harvoin lasten ilmaisia koulumatkoja alle 3 km matkoille. Käytännössä kynnys ostaa joukkoliikennelippu lasten koulumatkoille on varsin korkea jos se on korkeintaan 3 km, joten ainakin isommat lapset useimmiten kävelevät tai ajavat pyörällä sen pituiset matkat. Mutta pienten alakoululaisten kohdalla valitettavan usein ne viedään vanhempien kiireiden tai mukavuudenhalun vuoksi autolla jos matka on 1-3 km. 




> Ensinnäkin, paikallinen ja kaukoliikenne ovat eri asioita. Kaukoliikenteen asemalle eräissä olosuhteissa toki hyväksytään pidempi kävelymatka kuin paikallisen joukkoliikenteen pysäkille. Kävelymatkahan on tällöin paljon pienempi osa koko matkasta.


Mikä on mielestäsi hyväksyttävä prosenttiosuus matkan kestosta jonka kävely-osuus saa kestää?




> Aseman hyödyllisyyttä arvioitaessa tulee huomioida, että Turun joukkoliikenne on keskinkertaista. Vuoden 1972 jälkeen joukkoliikenneyhteydet Turun rautatieasemalta muualle keskustaan ovat olleet suhteellisen heikkoja. Rautatieasemalla ei ole opastusta sitä sivuaville joukkoliikenteen päälinjoille.


Tämä on tuttua ajoilta kun suoritin intin Pansiossa




> Kupittaan asemalta on n 700 m - 1,5 km kävelymatka Turun yliopiston, Åbo Akademin ja Turun kauppakorkeakoulun pääkampusalueille. Se on ehkä hyväksyttävissä kaukoliikenteen matkoilla. Kupittaan asema on kuitenkin selvästi lähempänä kuin Turun päärautatieasema.


Jos vertaa niin HKI-Turku pikavuorobusseilla pääsee paljon lähemmäksi TY:tä ja ÅA:ta kuin junalla kummaltakaan rautatieasemalta. Onko sulla tietoa oliko Kupittaan aseman avaamisella merkitystä opiskelijoiden ja ylopistohenkilökunnan matkustustottumuksilla? Tietysti rantaradan sähköistys ja pendolinotkin vaikuttivat junamatkustamisen myönteiseen kehityksen kanssa, mutta jos tavoittelee mahdollisimman lyhyttä kävelymatkaa, niin luulisi pikavuorobusseilla olevan vielä jonkinlainen etumatka. 




> Turku - Salo - radan paikallisjunaliikennettä selvittäessä on ollut tarkoitus sijoittaa nk. Uraputken alikulun kohdalle Ikituurin seisake Turku - Salo - junille, jotta Ylioppilaskylä ja Turun yliopiston kampusalue palveltaisiin paremmin.


Eivätkö jotkut kaukojunat joskus 80-luvulla pysähtyneet Ikituurissakin? Jos näin, niin mikä oli syy että käytäntö ei jäänyt pysyväksi?

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta ajoin takaa laivaterminaali-esimerkillä sitä, että ne ovat oiva verailukohde tässä tapaulksessa siksi että laivoilla kohtaavat kaikki yhteiskuntaluokat, ja miten pääsee laivaterminaalista pois ei ole lompakon paksuudesta kiinni.


Laivaliikenne ja päivittäinen työmatkailu ovat eri asiat. Tallinnan laivamatka kestää 3 tuntia, ruotsinlaivoilla on matkustettu koko päivä tai yön yli. Pelkästään pääsy laivasta maihin voi kestää pidempään kuin monien päivittäinen työmatka. Näihin suhteessa kaljapakkausten ja matkalaukkujen raahaaminen vartin verran ei ole iso juttu, ja siihen jopa varaudutaan pyörällisten matkalaukkujen ja kärryjen kanssa. Sosiaalisetkin seikat toimivat tässä touhussa aivan toisella tavalla. Esim. siten, että ne, joilla on rahaa, käyttävät pikalaivaa tai lentävät, eivätkä ole kiinnostuneet halvasta kaljasta.

Länsisataman logistiikkahan on täysin pielessä jo ihan periaatteen tasolla. Yhdestä laivasta tulee 500-800 matkustajaa, jotka purkautuvat noin puolen tunnin aikana. Eihän HKL edes yritä palvella näitä, koska jonossa pitäisi olla noin 20 bussia, jotka lähtevät sitä mukaa kun ne täyttyvät. Jätkäsaaren joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa tätä on yritetty ottaa huomioon, mutta kukas onkaan sitä vastaan, että satamalaitoksenkin toivoma tehokas ratikkaliikenne tehtäisiin mahdolliseksi? HKL, jonka mielestä nykyinen bussisysteemi on riittävä.

Metroasema olisi hyvä palvelu, sillä 6-vaunuisten junien kapasiteetti riittäisi ilman järjestelyitä hoitamaan yhden laivan tuoman kysyntäpiikin. Mutta sataman koko vuorokauden liikennemäärä on kuitenkin niin vähäinen, ettei ole mitään perustetta tehdä metrorataa ja asemaa vain sitä varten - jos siis asioita lasketaan kansainvälisen metrosuunnittelun periaattein. Tosin minulle ei olisi yllätys, jos lehdessä olisi suuri otsikko: Helsingin kolmas metrolinja tehdään minimetrona länsisatamaan.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esim. siten, että ne, joilla on rahaa, käyttävät pikalaivaa tai lentävät, eivätkä ole kiinnostuneet halvasta kaljasta.


Raha ei aina auta koska aika moni pikalaivakin saapau samalle kuppaselle Länsiterminaalille, ja aina ei voi valita jos työnantaja tai lipun tilannut muu taho on juuri ostanut sen Länsisatamaan saapuvalle linjalle.  Jos pikalaivaa  pikkasen aikaisemmin on saapunut satamaan Galaxy tai Nordlandia, niin samassa jonossa seisot kaljaturistien kanssa. 




> Länsisataman logistiikkahan on täysin pielessä jo ihan periaatteen tasolla. Yhdestä laivasta tulee 500-800 matkustajaa, jotka purkautuvat noin puolen tunnin aikana. Eihän HKL edes yritä palvella näitä, koska jonossa pitäisi olla noin 20 bussia, jotka lähtevät sitä mukaa kun ne täyttyvät. Jätkäsaaren joukkoliikennesuunnittelussa tätä on yritetty ottaa huomioon, mutta kukas onkaan sitä vastaan, että satamalaitoksenkin toivoma tehokas ratikkaliikenne tehtäisiin mahdolliseksi? HKL, jonka mielestä nykyinen bussisysteemi on riittävä.


Hyvä että asiaan on jollain tavalla edes reagoitu. Kuvittelisin että ratkaisu löytyisi riittävän tiheillä raitiovaunuvuoroilla sittne kun se spåra sinne saadan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Ihmisten mielipiteitähän on tutkittu, ja kun laitetaan näitä miinuksia ja plussia yhteen niin aika usein parhaille pisteille pääsevät metro ja muut vastaavat nopeat ja säännölliset raideliikenneyhteydet.


Ja autoilijoiden ihanteita vastaavat kalleimmat mersust, lexukset, bemarit, volvot jne. Eivät ne merkit ja mallit, joita eniten ostetaan.

Minähän kirjoitin, että metroa voisi laajentaa minun kotiini. Totta kai, ja saisi kulkea vaikka puolen minuutin välein - mikä onnistuu, kunhan siitä tehdään 4-raiteinen, kun 2-raiteisella se on mahdotonta, vaikka olisi mikä automaatti.

Liikennesuunnittelijoille opetetaan yhtä ja toista liikennetutkimuksista, myös erilaisten tutkimusten systemaattisia ongelmia. Luulen, että näitä opetetaan muuallakin, ainakin kauppatieteiden opiskelijoille. Eli kyllä liikennesuunnittelijan pitäisi tietää, miten suhtautua esim. lastenvaunujen kanssa matkustavan liityntälinjan varrella asuvan äidin vastauksiin metron ja bussin erinomaisuudesta. Tai ylipäätään asiakastyytyväisyystutkimuksiin, joissa ei pyydetä panemaan paremmuusjärjestykseen eri kaupunkien joukkoliikennettä. Siksi olenkin sitä mieltä, että saatuja tuloksia tulkitaan ja käytetään tietoisesti ja tahallaan väärin, kun väitetään, että ollaan Euroopan tai maailman parhaita.

Siis ratkaisevaa on se, miten toimitaan (esim. autoja ostettasessa), ei se, miten sanotaan että toimittaisiin. Parhaita autoja ovat keskihintaiset "pikkuautot", eivät ne, joita haastatteluissa kehutaan parhaiksi.

Olen aivan varma, että jos Otaniemessä on sekä Otakaarta kulkeva TramWestin ratikkalinja vaihdotta Asema-aukiolle sekä suunnitellun huippuyliopiston alla olevalta metroasemalta lähtevä metro, sitä ratikkaa käytetään enemmän, vaikka haastatteluissa edelleen sanottaisiin, että metro on hieno. Jopa silloinkin, kun sen ratikan sijasta olisi edelleen nykyinen 102 bussina, tilanne olisi sama.

Nähtiinhän tämä Itä-Helsingissäkin 1982, kun metroliikenne alkoi. Ja siksi suoria busseja ei enää ole, jotta niitä ei käytettäisi vaan pakotetaan ihmiset metroon. (Montakohan kertaa tämänkin olen täällä toistanut.  :Sad:  )

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Granissa aikoinaan nuoruudessani asuneena kommentoin, että meiltä kotoa oli asemalle n 1 km ja meidän kaikki perheenjäsenet pääsääntöisesti kävelimme asemalle (isäni tosin kulki autolla useimmiten töihin, mutta aina silloin tällöin myös junalla). Vain jos oli tulenpalava kiire tai paljon kantamuksia, niin mentiin autolla...


Hienosti sanottuna: yhden henkilön tai yhden perheen otanta ei ole tilastollisesti edustava, koska otantajoukko on liian pieni. Sama pätee myös siihen, että kohdeaineiston otantana on joukko joukkoliikenteestä eri syistä kiinnostuneita. Se joukko ei ole tilastollisesti edustava sen vuoksi, että se on sekä liian pieni että harhainen. Toisin sanoen otannasta saatavat tulokset eivät edusta tutkittavan joukon yleistä laatua.

Eli jos lopetettaisiin perustelemasta asioita pelkällä henkilökohtaisella toiminnalla ja ajatuksilla. Ihan oikeasti, ne eivät ole minkään arvoisia yleisen joukkoliikenteen ja sen käytön kannalta.

Antero

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Granissa aikoinaan nuoruudessani asuneena kommentoin, että meiltä kotoa oli asemalle n 1 km ja meidän kaikki perheenjäsenet pääsääntöisesti kävelimme asemalle (isäni tosin kulki autolla useimmiten töihin, mutta aina silloin tällöin myös junalla).


Ensinnäkin, puhut nyt kuitenkin kymmenien vuosien takaisesta tilanteesta, joka ei autonomistuksen suhteen ole verrattavissa nykypäivään.

Toisekseen, esimerkissäsi auton haltija kulki yleensä autolla.

Nykyisin vain niitä auton haltijoita on paljon enemmän, ja ajatus kyyditsemisen tarpeellisuudesta on huomattavasti yleistynyt.




> Käytännössä kynnys ostaa joukkoliikennelippu lasten koulumatkoille on varsin korkea jos se on korkeintaan 3 km, joten ainakin isommat lapset useimmiten kävelevät tai ajavat pyörällä sen pituiset matkat.


Enpä usko, että ainakaan kaupungeissa joissa on toimiva joukkoliikenne ja edulliset koululaisliput (Turku, Tampere, Helsinki, YTV-alue) olisi montaa lasta, joille ei osteta yli 1 km koulumatkalle ainakin talviajaksi joukkoliikennelippua, jos lasta ei kyyditä kouluun autolla. Omana alakouluaikana (jolloin koulumatka oli n. 1,5 - 2 km) käytännössä kaikilla lapsilla oli koululaisliput talven ajaksi.

1-3 km koulumatkoja tuskin kovin moni kävelee.




> Mikä on mielestäsi hyväksyttävä prosenttiosuus matkan kestosta jonka kävely-osuus saa kestää?


Jos suunnitellaan toimivaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, pakollisen liityntäkävelyn enimmäispituus tulee aina olla enintään 600 m.

Mitään prosenttia ei voi antaa, koska se matka, joka suostutaan "pakon edessä" kävelemään, riippuu täysin matkan olosuhteista.




> Jos vertaa niin HKI-Turku pikavuorobusseilla pääsee paljon lähemmäksi TY:tä ja ÅA:ta kuin junalla kummaltakaan rautatieasemalta.


Niin pysähtyvät, ja juuri tämä on yksi Hki-Turku - pikavuorobussien käytön syy. Kun olin yliopistolla töissä, usein vieraat Helsingistä tulivat bussilla koska se tuli Turussa lähemmäs - ei enemmistö, mutta moni kuitenkin.




> Onko sulla tietoa oliko Kupittaan aseman avaamisella merkitystä opiskelijoiden ja ylopistohenkilökunnan matkustustottumuksilla?


Ei muuta, kuin että noin puolet Helsingin - junien matkustajista käyttävät Kupittaan asemaa.




> Eivätkö jotkut kaukojunat joskus 80-luvulla pysähtyneet Ikituurissakin? Jos näin, niin mikä oli syy että käytäntö ei jäänyt pysyväksi?


Tietääkseni Ikituurissa oli tilapäinen pysäkki Ikituurin kongressihotellin tarpeisiin - en tiedä, käytettiinkö pysäkkiä koskaan säännöllisessä liikenteessä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tai ylipäätään asiakastyytyväisyystutkimuksiin, joissa ei pyydetä panemaan paremmuusjärjestykseen eri kaupunkien joukkoliikennettä.


Muuten,miksiköhän ei ole järjestetty asiakastutkimuksia joissa vastaajat saisivat laittaa järjestykseen eri eurooppalaisten suurkaupunkien joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä? Onhan lentokentistäkin tehty vastaavia tutkimuksia, ja monet tutkimukset oavt rankanneet Hki-Vantaan yhdeksi parhaimmaksi, mikä taas ei vastaa ihan suomalaisten lentomatkustajien käsitystä.

Ja miksi pitäisi suhtautua kielteisesti tutkimuksiin joissa vain arvioidaan oman asuin- tai työskentelykaupunkinsa joukkoliikennettä?




> Siis ratkaisevaa on se, miten toimitaan (esim. autoja ostettasessa), ei se, miten sanotaan että toimittaisiin. Parhaita autoja ovat keskihintaiset "pikkuautot", eivät ne, joita haastatteluissa kehutaan parhaiksi.


Tai asuintaloista parhaimmat ovat 14-kerroksiset pitkät lamellikerrostalot ja veneistä parhaimmmat savolaismalliset soutuveneet, ja ruuista parhaimmat makkarakastike perunasoseella.

Minä en ole tilastotiedettä opiskellut muuta kuin pakolliset oppimäärät, mutta eikö muuten ole olemassa sellaiset keinot joissa yhdistetään kahdesta tai useammasta eri tarkastelusuunnasta samaa aihetta koskevat tutkimukset. Pitäisi olla myös jonkinlainen "idiootti- tai nollatutkimussuodatin" joka myös sulkee pois sellaiset tulkinnat jotka eivät ole relevantteja.




> Olen aivan varma, että jos Otaniemessä on sekä Otakaarta kulkeva TramWestin ratikkalinja vaihdotta Asema-aukiolle sekä suunnitellun huippuyliopiston alla olevalta metroasemalta lähtevä metro, sitä ratikkaa käytetään enemmän, vaikka haastatteluissa edelleen sanottaisiin, että metro on hieno. Jopa silloinkin, kun sen ratikan sijasta olisi edelleen nykyinen 102 bussina, tilanne olisi sama.


Sitten kun Otaniemeen kulkee sekä metro että Jokeri raitiotienä, niin tilanne vastaa suurinpiirtein sitä että olisi rakennettu TramWest + haara Leppävaaran. Se on huomattava parannus nykyiseen pelkkiin bussiyhteyksiin verrattuna. Metron valmistuttuakaan Otaniemestä tuskin lakkautetaan 190-sarjan bussivuorot Meilahden kautta keskustaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nykyisin vain niitä auton haltijoita on paljon enemmän, ja ajatus kyyditsemisen tarpeellisuudesta on huomattavasti yleistynyt.


Kauniaisissa 1980-luvulla käytännössä lähes kaikilla yli 18 v asukkailla olisi ollut mahdollisuus omistaa auto, jos olisi halunnut, tai katsonnut sen tarpeelliseksi.  En tiedä millainen prosenttiluku nykyään on, mutta kuvittelisin että kaikilla ei vieläkään ole sitä tarvetta. Kauniaisten bussiliikennekin on hiukan parantunut entisajoilta. 




> 1-3 km koulumatkoja tuskin kovin moni kävelee.


Jos matka kodin ja koulun völillä sellainen että busseja ei kulje kovin usein tai ne kulkevat sellaisia reittejä että käveltävää jää silti n 500 m kummassakin päässä, niin moni valitsee kävelemisen. Monissa esikaupunkialueilla joukkoliikenne vain on suunniteltu niin että kevyt liikenne on usein paras vaihtoehto. 





> Jos suunnitellaan toimivaa joukkoliikennejärjestelmää, pakollisen liityntäkävelyn enimmäispituus tulee aina olla enintään 600 m.


Silloin kun on pelkästään paikallisesta liikenteestä kysymys





> Ei muuta, kuin että noin puolet Helsingin - junien matkustajista käyttävät Kupittaan asemaa.


Kupittaan esimerkin otin ylös siksi, että Kupittaa merkitsee Turulle suurin piirtein sitä mitä Otaniemi merkitsee Suur-Helsingille. Kun Kupittaan rautatieasema avattiin, niin Helsingin suunnalta tulevat alkoivat käyttää sitä ahkerasti Turun matkoilla. Yhdessä rantaradan parannuksen myötä se teki osalle jopa automatkat Helsingistä turhiksi. Otaniemeen si ole mahdllista saada rautatieasemaa ainakaan seuraavaan 50 vuoteen, mutta metroasema on tulossa. Käytännössä ne ovat samoja asioita, jos tulee junalla muuualta Suomesta Helsingin asemalle ja vaihtaa siellä Otaniemen metroon, siihen verrattuna että kävelee asemalta ensin Kampin bussiasemalle ja sieltä vasta nousee Otanimen bussiin. Nykyisin moni niin turhan mielellään ajaa koko matkan Otaniemeen omalla autolla kun joukkoliikenne nykymuodossa ei houkuta. Eli tilanne on tämäntyyppisten matkojen osalta sama kuin Turussa oli 70-80-luvulla. 




> Tietääkseni Ikituurissa oli tilapäinen pysäkki Ikituurin kongressihotellin tarpeisiin - en tiedä, käytettiinkö pysäkkiä koskaan säännöllisessä liikenteessä.


OT: Muistako kukaan nimim Compact tai joku muu "sisäpiiriläinen", oliko Ikituurissa koskaan aikataulunmukaisia pysähdyksiä? Mulla on hämärä muistikuva että olisi ollut. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Sitten kun Otaniemeen kulkee sekä metro että Jokeri raitiotienä, niin tilanne vastaa suurinpiirtein sitä että olisi rakennettu TramWest + haara Leppävaaran. Se on huomattava parannus nykyiseen pelkkiin bussiyhteyksiin verrattuna. Metron valmistuttuakaan Otaniemestä tuskin lakkautetaan 190-sarjan bussivuorot Meilahden kautta keskustaan.


Yhteydet Teekkarikylään tietysti heikkenevät jonkin verran. Kokonaisuutta ajatellen se ei tietysti ole suuri harmi, koska suuri(n?) osa asukkaista käy päivittäin vain kampuksen yliopistolla. Väitän, että polkupyöräilystä metroasemalle tulee suosittu liityntämuoto, jos se osataan järjestää hyvin (esim. vartioitu pyöräparkki). Väittäisin, että juuri Otaniemeen tämä malli sopii, koska asukkaat ovat hyvin hyväkuntoisia nuoria, analyyttisesti ajattelevia (optimoivat matkojaan kustannus- ja järkiperustein, osaavat ottaa selvää joukkoliikenteestä) ja kaiken lisäksi autottomia. Tämä on tietysti vain Otaniemen erityispiirre, eikä sitä voi soveltaa muualle.

Ja varmasti 194 ja 195 säilyvät. Lisäksi 506 ajaa jatkossakin. Ehkä jonain päivänä sekin kulkee kiskoilla. Itse en heittäisi kirvestä kaivoon edes TramWestin tyyppisen verkon suhteen. Sen ensimmäinen osuus nyt vain tulee olemaan raskasta raideliikennettä ja verkon peruslinja (jota eivät sitten tulevat linjat hyödynnä). Enkä usko, että metroon käytetty raha on lopultakaan kynnyskysymys, kunhan asenneilmasto muuten muuttuu joukkoliikenteelle suotuisammaksa. Anteron mukaanhan raitioteiden rakentaminen on a) halpaa ja b) kannattavaa. Jos liiketaloudellinen tuottavuus on vähintään 5 %, ei rahoitus liene ongelma, kunhan ymmärretään suhteuttaa oikein joukkoliikennehankkeiden kannattavuus ja moottoriteiden "kannattavuus".

Poliittista diplomatiaakaan ei saa unohtaa. Ihmisten arvostelu päin naamaa tuottaa harvoin hyviä tuloksia. Paljon parempi on liittyä metroleiriin ja lähteä ehdottamaan muutoksia tulevaan, pikku hiljaa. Onhan selvästi havaittu muutoksia asenneilmastossa. En olisi ikinä uskonut, että Laajasaloon harkittaisiin raitiotietä.

Ei täällä Suomessa loppujen lopuksi olla kovinkaan erilaisia kuin muualla Euroopassa, eikä niitä "erikoisolosuhteita" oikeasti ole. Suomi vain nyt on aina ollut ajattelutavoissa parikymmentä vuotta jäljessä Keski-Eurooppaa ja Ruotsia. Sama sykli on käyty niissäkin (esim. paljon puhuttu Stadtbahn)  kyllä se täälläkin vielä nähdään. Sitä en osaa selittää, mistä moinen ilmiö johtuu, mutta monissa asioissa se on havaittavissa. Ehkä se johtuu joukkoliikenteen absoluuttisesta vähyydestä ja sitä tutkivien suurten yliopistojen vähyydestä. Ruotsi taas on aina ollut edelläkävijä jostain syystä  myös pahassa. GSM:n kärkijoukkoon kuuluminen oli vain oma sattumalta tapahtunut kuriositeettinsa.

Oho, harhauduinpa aiheesta. Sori.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Muuten,miksiköhän ei ole järjestetty asiakastutkimuksia joissa vastaajat saisivat laittaa järjestykseen eri eurooppalaisten suurkaupunkien joukkoliikennejärjestelmiä?


Ei voi kysyä asiasta, josta vastaajat eivät tiedä.

Keski-Euroopan kansalaisilla on aivan toiset mahdollisuudet saada kokemusta eri kaupunkien joukkoliikennejärjestelmistä kuin meillä suomalaisilla täällä meren toisella puolen.




> Ja miksi pitäisi suhtautua kielteisesti tutkimuksiin joissa vain arvioidaan oman asuin- tai työskentelykaupunkinsa joukkoliikennettä?


Ei itse tutkimuksessa ole vikaa vaan siinä, mitä sen tuloksen väitetään olevan. BEST- tai tämän viimeksi julkaistun tutkimuksen tulos on:

Helsinkiläiset ovat (Euroopan) tyytyväisimpiä omaan joukkoliikenteeseensä.

Se ei ole sama asia kuin että Helsingin joukkoliikenne on parempaa kuin muissa kaupungeissa. Mutta näin väitetään näihin tutkimuksiin viitaten.




> Tai asuintaloista parhaimmat ovat 14-kerroksiset pitkät lamellikerrostalot ja veneistä parhaimmmat savolaismalliset soutuveneet, ja ruuista parhaimmat makkarakastike perunasoseella.


Aivan. Kuka metron kannattajista hyväksyy sen, että metro jatketaan minun asunnolleni? Ja kun kysyn, että miksi ei, niin mitäs ne selitykset ovatkaan? Ei ainakaan se, että metro on niin huono, että joku muu yhteys on parempmi vaan se, että silloin maksaa liikaa metrokin.

No jos metro maksaa liikaa mutta on muuten hyvä, niin eikös silloin pidä parantaa sitä metroa siltä osin, ettei se maksa liikaa. Ei, se ei tällä seudulla käy. RaideYVA:ssa esitettiin kaksi keinoa parantaa metroa halvemmaksi, eivät kelvanneet.

On päivän selvää, että sellainen julkinen liikenne, joka palvelee ilman aikataulua, ilman välipysähdyksiä ja 100 km/h keskinopeudella on parempaa julkista liikennettä kuin sellainen, jossa nämä ominaisuudet ovat huonompia. Parempi vaihtoehto voidaan järjestää - tosin rajoitetusti - kunhan vain joku suostuu maksamaan sen. Mutta kun ei suostu.

Samasta syystä 300 neliön omakotitalot ovat huonompia kuin 14-kerroksiset lamellitalot: isoihin ok-taloihin ei ole varaa. Ja savolaisveneet ovat parempia kuin Swanit: Swaneihin ei ole varaa. Ja makkarakastike perunasoseella on parempi kuin chateaubriand: sisäfilepihviin ei ole varaa.




> Pitäisi olla myös jonkinlainen "idiootti- tai nollatutkimussuodatin" joka myös sulkee pois sellaiset tulkinnat jotka eivät ole relevantteja.


Onhan se olemassa: järki.




> Sitten kun Otaniemeen kulkee sekä metro että Jokeri raitiotienä, niin tilanne vastaa suurinpiirtein sitä että olisi rakennettu TramWest + haara Leppävaaran. Se on huomattava parannus nykyiseen pelkkiin bussiyhteyksiin verrattuna.


Ei bussiyhteydet ole "pelkkiä", etenkään kun ne tarjoavat "pelkkään" metroon verrattuna parempia yhteyksiä. Ja metro yhdellä asemalla ei ole sama kuin TramWest ja sen Otaniemen linja, jolla on 4 pysäkkiä.

TramWestissä on 2 linjaa ja rataa Leppävaaraa kohti. Jos Raide-Jokeriin valitaan metromaisesti vain yksi, ei ole takeita siitä, että se ainoa "kiertää" Otaniemen kautta.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> Väitän, että polkupyöräilystä metroasemalle tulee suosittu liityntämuoto, jos se osataan järjestää hyvin (esim. vartioitu pyöräparkki).


Näistä asioista päätetään juuri nyt. Suunnitelma asemasta on esitetty. Täkäläiseen hallintotapaan kuuluu, että tästä eteenpäin kaikki perustellaan siillä, että se on jo päätetty siinä ekassa suunnitelmassa.

Jos vartioitu pyöräparkki kiinnostaa, niin siitä pitää aloittaa älämölö viimeistään nyt. Sekin voi jo olla myöhäistä...  :Sad: 




> Poliittista diplomatiaakaan ei saa unohtaa. Ihmisten arvostelu päin naamaa tuottaa harvoin hyviä tuloksia. Paljon parempi on liittyä metroleiriin ja lähteä ehdottamaan muutoksia tulevaan, pikku hiljaa.


Olet aivan oikeassa. Omasta mielestäni olen viime aikoina kirjoitellut kärkevästi. Yhtenä merkittävänä syynä siihen on ollut juuri se, että ei ole väliä sillä, mitä sanotaan, vaan kuka sanoo.

Kun asioita ei itse tunneta, varmuuden vuoksi vastustetaan kaikkea mitä yhdet sanovat ja uskotaan ja kannatetaan sitä, mitä toinen sanoo. No, tämähän on tietenkin poliittista kulttuuria. Oppositiossa on aina samat puheet riippumatta siitä, mikä puolue siellä on. Siis jutut vaihtuu, mutta "meikäläiset" ovat aina oikeassa.

Antero

----------


## Murzu

Välillä ehdotuksia itse aiheeseenkin... 

Olen varmaan ajan saatossa ehdottanut montakin eri vaihtoehtoa, uusista metrolinjoista. Mutta tässä olisi tämänhetkinen ajatukseni metron jatkamis suunnitelmista. Pääajatus on seuraava: Länsimetro Kivenlahteen saakka, nykyistä suunniteltua linjausta noudattaen. Sitten Sörnäisistä tunneli Pasilaan, josta edelleen Meilahteen ja Munkkiniemeen, tunnelin "alku" löytyy jo. Lopuksi se lentokenttämetro Kampista Töölön ali Pasilaan ja lentokentälle.

Näin saataisiin kolme selkeää metrolinjaa:
1.Kivenlahti-Rautatientori-Vuosaari
2.Munkkiniemi-Pasila-Mellunmäki
3.Kamppi-Pasila-Lentoasema

Vaihtopaikoiksi muodostuisivat Kamppi, Meilahti, Pasila ja Kalasatama. Niiden välille muodostuisi ns ympyrä, jonka tarkoitus EI ole toimia "pisaran" tavoin. Linjat 1 ja 2 toimivat poikittaisliikenteenä ja taas linja 3 kuljettaa pohjois-etelä suuntaisesti. Kuitenkin neljän vaihtopaikan ansiosta liikkuminen onnistuisi mainiosti kaikkiin ilmansuuntiin, lyhentäen monen matkaa. Lisäksi saataisiin monta uutta kaupunginosaa metroverkon piiriin.

----------


## vristo

Kaivoin hieman arkistojani ja löysinkin sieltä vuonna 1979 (n. 10-vuotiaana) tekemäni Helsingin metrovision.

----------


## vristo

> Kaivoin hieman arkistojani ja löysinkin sieltä vuonna 1979 (n. 10-vuotiaana) tekemäni Helsingin metrovision.


Pitää hieman oikaista omaa juttuani: tuon tekeleeni täytyy olla kertomaani tuoreampi, sillä Helsingin metroasemat saivat nykyiset nimensä vuonna helmikuussa 1980. Sitä ennen Rautatientori oli Kaivokatu, Herttoniemi Hiihtäjäntie ja Itäkeskus puolestaan Puotinharjun metroasema.

----------


## vristo

Hesari esittelee verkkosivuillaan jälleen Helsingin metron jatkosuunnitelmia lähitulevaisuuteen:Metrolla voi päästä jo 2020-luvulla lentoasemalle 

Maunulaan tulisi voimakasta liityntää (Iso Liityntä) tukeva bussiterminaali metroaseman yhteyteen ja koko yhteys lentokentälle rakennettaisiin ja saatettaisiin liikennöintikuntoon mahdollisimman ripeästi Kamppi-Töölö-Pasila metrolinjan jälkeen. Helsingin raskas urbaani raiderunkoverkkoa alkaa saamaan muotoaan ja kutkin joukkoliikennevälineet alkavat saada oikean roolinsa: raskas raideliikenne (metro ja kaupunkirata) pidemmillä yhteyksillä, ratikka keskustassa ja kantakaupungissa ja bussit loitommalla laadukkaassa liityntäliikenteessä.

Minusta oikeaa suuntausta, hyvä toimitusjohtaja ja visionääri Matti Lahdenranta, työryhmineen!

----------


## jpe

Minusta tuo oli taasen yksi miljoonista Hesarissa julkaistuista visioista, joissa puhutaan ympäripyöreästi konditionaalissa siitä, kuinka sitten kymmenien vuosien päästä meillä _olisi_ kattava metroverkosto. Arvostan Lahdenrannan ja kumppaneiden visiointikykyä, mutta toivoisin joskus jotain konkreettistakin tehtävän. Nämä artikkelit saavat mielikuvituksen mukavasti lentämään, mutta ne eivät muuta sitä faktaa, että joukkoliikenne on edelleen laskussa, ja asia ei muuksi muutu, ellei oikeasti tehdä jotain.

Onko muuten edes tehty virallisia selvityksiä raitiotien jatkamisesta esikaupunkiratana Käpylästä edelleen Maunulaan ja Paloheinään? Sellainen projekti saattaisi olla jopa realistinen toteutettavaksikin ennen 2030-lukua.

----------


## teme

> Minusta tuo oli taasen yksi miljoonista Hesarissa julkaistuista visioista, joissa puhutaan ympäripyöreästi konditionaalissa siitä, kuinka sitten kymmenien vuosien päästä meillä _olisi_ kattava metroverkosto. Arvostan Lahdenrannan ja kumppaneiden visiointikykyä, mutta toivoisin joskus jotain konkreettistakin tehtävän. Nämä artikkelit saavat mielikuvituksen mukavasti lentämään, mutta ne eivät muuta sitä faktaa, että joukkoliikenne on edelleen laskussa, ja asia ei muuksi muutu, ellei oikeasti tehdä jotain.


Show me the rails! Eli joo.



> Onko muuten edes tehty virallisia selvityksiä raitiotien jatkamisesta esikaupunkiratana Käpylästä edelleen Maunulaan ja Paloheinään? Sellainen projekti saattaisi olla jopa realistinen toteutettavaksikin ennen 2030-lukua.


En minä tiedä onko tässä mitään niin kovin ihmeellistä selvitettävää, jatketaan Käpylän ratikkaa Käpylän asemalle ja siitä joko Tuusulanväylän maastokäytävää tai katuverkossa kurvaillen Maunulan suuntaan, riippuen siitä kuinka hyvää ja kallista halutaan tehdä. (Minusta on päivänselvää, että tämä tehdään joka tapauksessa jos ja kun raidejokeri rakennetaan ratikkalevyisenä.)

Alan olla sitä mieltä, että raitioverkon laajentamista pitäisi ruveta lobbaamaan pala kerrallaan. Eli aloitetaan vaikka vaatimattomasti siitä että Ykkönen menee Käpylän asemalle, hieman rohkeammin 10 tai 4 Munkkivuoreen, ja niin edelleen. Semmoisia projekteja joilla ei ole +50 miljoonaa hintalappuja.

Sama juttu metron kanssa, olisi hyvä että metro menisi Pasilaan, en vaan jaksa oikein innostua siihen liittyvästä Töölön metrosta lentokenttämetrosta puhumattakaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nämä artikkelit saavat mielikuvituksen mukavasti lentämään, mutta ne eivät muuta sitä faktaa, että joukkoliikenne on edelleen laskussa, ja asia ei muuksi muutu, ellei oikeasti tehdä jotain.


Olen aivan samaa mieltä. Onkohan jo 1,5 vuotta siitä, kun tein 7-kohtaisen listan (tänne foorumille) seudun joukkoliikenteen parantamisesta keinoilla,joilla olisi oikeasti jotain merkitystä joukkoliikenteen käytettävyydellejotka voisi toteuttaa suunnilleen hetijotka eivät maksa kymmeniä miljooniajotka säästäisivät kustannuksissa ja lisäisivät lipputuloja
Niiden vika vain on siinä, ettei sellaiset kiinosta lehtiä ja niillä ei voi elvistellä olevansa suuri visionääri. Kun olisi vain viisas ja ahkera puurtaja.

Sillä olen sitä mieltä, ettei meidän joukkoliikenteemme ongelma ole rahan puute, vaan osaamisen puute. Mutta osaamisen puutetta on paljon vaikeampi paikata kuin rahan puutetta. Miten poliitikko muotoilisi vaalilupauksenkaan osaamisen parantamisesta?




> Sama juttu metron kanssa, olisi hyvä että metro menisi Pasilaan, en vaan jaksa oikein innostua siihen liittyvästä Töölön metrosta lentokenttämetrosta puhumattakaan.


Niin, mitäpä jos metro menisi Pasilaan kuten oli alun perin ajateltukin, Teollisuuskatua. Ja jotta se pääsisi sieltä säällisesti vielä vähän eteenpäin, niin jos vaikka se olisi täällä hiljan ehdotettu ratkaisu duometrovaunuista, jotka voisivat ajaa myös katutasossa vähän halvemmalla radalla, vaikka olisivatkin oranssin värisiä.

Antero

PS: Anteeksi kun en linkitä viittaamiini viesteihin. En keksi, miten ne tuhansien viestien joukosta löytäisin.

----------


## vristo

> PS: Anteeksi kun en linkitä viittaamiini viesteihin. En keksi, miten ne tuhansien viestien joukosta löytäisin.


Olisiko ollut tämä, Antero?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisiko ollut tämä, Antero?


Kiitos Vristo. Juuri tuo se oli. Nuo terveiseni olen muuten vienyt myös HKL:lle, silloin samoihin aikoihin viime vuonna.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Minusta tuo oli taasen yksi miljoonista Hesarissa julkaistuista visioista, joissa puhutaan ympäripyöreästi konditionaalissa siitä, kuinka sitten kymmenien vuosien päästä meillä _olisi_ kattava metroverkosto. Arvostan Lahdenrannan ja kumppaneiden visiointikykyä, mutta toivoisin joskus jotain konkreettistakin tehtävän. Nämä artikkelit saavat mielikuvituksen mukavasti lentämään, mutta ne eivät muuta sitä faktaa, että joukkoliikenne on edelleen laskussa, ja asia ei muuksi muutu, ellei oikeasti tehdä jotain.


Olen henkilökohtaisesti toiminut aikanaan Matti Lahdenrannan alaisena ja tiedän hänen kykynsä saada porukka toimimaan. Se oli HKL-Bussiliikenteen nousu- ja kulta-aikaa. Siksi arvostan tätä Hesarissa tänään julkaistua hänen metrovisiontiaan, vaikkakin on noita visioita ko. lehdessä toki ollut aika ajoin milloin millaisina versioina. Mutta Helsingin kaupungin liikennelaitoksen toimitusjohtaja nauttii kaupungin päättäjien ja poliitikkojen (siis kaupunkimme joukkoliikenteen tekijöiden) luottamusta ja siten hänen visiollaan on myös painoarvoa. Ja toki Hesari metropoli-ajattelun vahvana tukijana haluaa myös antaa tukensa tällaisille kaupungin toimivuutta lisääville visioille. 

Mutta suunta on selvä: joukkoliikenteen rungoiksi todellakin halutaan muutama vahva runkolinja, tai sellaisten verkko, jonka kuljetuskyky on suuri. Niitä sitten tukee liityntäliikenne busseilla sekä keskustan ja sen tuntuman jakelijana raitioliikenne. Nykyiset "bussikulkueet" Helsingin lähiseuduilta sen keskustaan halutaan pois ja siirtää joukot kulkemaan suuren kuljetuskapasiteetin omaavaan joukkoliikennevälineiseen eli metroon. Ja nimenomaan metroon, sillä ainakin toistaiseksi YTV-lähijunaliikenne ei ole kilpailukykyistä kustannuksiltaan siihen verrattuna. Onko näköpiirissä ratkaisua, joka muuttaisi tätä tilannetta? Minusta nykyinen porvarihallituskaan ei ole antanut mitään merkkejä siitä, vai tietääkö joku asian paremmin? Helsinki haluaa siis investoida metron jatkamiseen ja pidänkin sitä saman luokan satsauksena kuin aikanaan perustettiin raitiotiet luomaan Helsingin kaupungin joukkoliikenteen perusta. Kyse on siis joukkoliikenteen perusinfrastruktuurin luomisesta tulevaisuuden tarpeita varten. 

Itse kävin Saksassa juuri viime vuonna ja ihastuin sen muutamien kaupunkien raitiotiejärjestelmiin ja kuvittelin tuon matkan jälkeen, että olisi hienoa saada Helsinkiin joku Kölnin U-Stadtbahnin tapainen järjestelmä, joka on sekoitus metroa ja raitioteitä. Unelmia saa toki olla, mutta todellisuus on aivan toista. Helsinki on valinnut toisen tien jo aikaa sitten ja muistuttaakin mielestäni enemmän München tai Nürnbergin linjaa (miksei myös Wien), joissa kummassakin on kaupunkirata, metro ja raitiotiet Helsingin tapaan. Metroon investoiminen ja sen rakentaminen ovat hiljaista ja hieman hintavaa puurtamista, mutta katsotaanpa kaupunkiamme vaikkapa 30 vuoden kuluttua. Minä uskon olevani tyytyväinen siihen ja sen joukkoliikenteeseen silloinkin. 




> Onko muuten edes tehty virallisia selvityksiä raitiotien jatkamisesta esikaupunkiratana Käpylästä edelleen Maunulaan ja Paloheinään? Sellainen projekti saattaisi olla jopa realistinen toteutettavaksikin ennen 2030-lukua.


Kyllä; vuonna 1963 tohtori Reino Castrén loi ja julkaisi tällaisen nykyistä metroa kevyemmän suunnitelman, johon olisi kuulunut muunmuassa radat Maunulaan ja Paloheinään. Ja kuten kaikki tiedämme, mitäs tuolle suunnitelmalle kävikään? Mutta metro sekin oli. 

Helsingin ja YTV-alueen ensimmäinen esikaupunkiraitiotie tullee olemaan Raide-Jokeri ja toivottavasti Laajasaloon tulee raideyhteys, jota edes joltain osaltaan voitaisiin kutsua pikaraitiotiemäiseksi. Helsingin nykyinen raitioliikenne ei täytä nykypäivän vaatimuksia, jotta sitä voitaisiin kutsua runkoliikenteeksi. Manskulla erillisradat ja 100% etuudet ratikoille? Suonette anteeksi, mutta en pidä sitä enää kuvitemissanikaan realistisena. Siksi halutaan nopea ja maanlainen metro, joka on tunteeton kaikkia maanpäällisiä ongelmia, kuten esim. ruuhkia kohtaan, eikä sen tarvitse kohdata niitä poliittisia yms. ongelmia, jota vaikkapa raitioliikenteen tuntuva edistäminen tai sen roolin muuttaminen Helsingissä (ja koko YTV-alueella) tarvitsisi.

----------


## vristo

> Eli aloitetaan vaikka vaatimattomasti siitä että Ykkönen menee Käpylän asemalle, hieman rohkeammin 10 tai 4 Munkkivuoreen, ja niin edelleen. Semmoisia projekteja joilla ei ole +50 miljoonaa hintalappuja.


1 Käpylän asemalle, 4T Munkkivuoreen (4 toki Munkkiniemeen edelleen), "5" Kumpulaan, 6 Viikkiin ja 10 Huopalahden asemalle (tai tulevaa Jokeri-rataa aina Leppävaaraan saakka); nämä ovatkin sellaisia projekteja, jotka muuttaisivat raitioliikenteen luonnetta, mutta samalla niiden kulkua pitäisi tuntuvasti nopeuttaa etuuksien yms. avulla. Muuten niistä tulee todella pitkiä ja hitaita raitiolinjoja. Nämäkään eivät mielestäni sulje metron jatkamista, vaan ne auttavat poistamaan suorat bussilinjat sekä niiden terminaalit Helsingin keskustasta sekä sen tuntumasta tuntumasta ja siirtämään joukkoliikenteen pääpainoa raiteille. Metrolla tehtäisiin nopeat alueiden väliset matkat ja näillä em. raitiolinjoilla puolestaan alueelliset paikallismatkat.

----------


## teme

Poimin kolme asiaa vriston hyvästä kirjoituksesta, vaikkapa siksi kun kello on kolme yöllä.. Eli yksi:



> Mutta suunta on selvä: joukkoliikenteen rungoiksi todellakin halutaan muutama vahva runkolinja, tai sellaisten verkko, jonka kuljetuskyky on suuri. Niitä sitten tukee liityntäliikenne busseilla sekä keskustan ja sen tuntuman jakelijana raitioliikenne.


Kaksi:



> Ja nimenomaan metroon, sillä ainakin toistaiseksi YTV-lähijunaliikenne ei ole kilpailukykyistä kustannuksiltaan siihen verrattuna.


Kolme:



> Manskulla erillisradat ja 100% etuudet ratikoille? Suonette anteeksi, mutta en pidä sitä enää kuvitemissanikaan realistisena. Siksi halutaan nopea ja maanlainen metro, joka on tunteeton kaikkia maanpäällisiä ongelmia, kuten esim. ruuhkia kohtaan, eikä sen tarvitse kohdata niitä poliittisia yms. ongelmia, jota vaikkapa raitioliikenteen tuntuva edistäminen tai sen roolin muuttaminen Helsingissä (ja koko YTV-alueella) tarvitsisi.


Eli on päädytty metroon (yksi), koska lähijunaliikenne on kallista (kaksi), ja maan alaiset ratkaisut poliittisesti helppoja (kolme). Kaupunginsuunnittelijat tykkää metrosta ja autotunneleista kun ei tarvitse miettiä vaikeita kysymyksiä katutilan käytöstä. Poliitikot tykkää kun ei tarvitse ottaa kantaa niihin vaikeisiin kysymyksiin. Tuosta vaan puuttuu se kirjanpitäjän perspektiivi. Stunttaan:

Pohjois-Metro ei tuo oikein mitään uusia rakennusalueita, eikä siten rahaa kaupungin maan arvonnoususta (päinvastoin kuin Itä-Metro). En tiedä mitä se maksaa, mutta puhuttaneen Länsi-Metron suuruusluokasta. En ymmärrä mistä tälle aiotaan kaivaa rahoitus, Vantaan kassasta? Kysymyksessä on kuitenkin pitkälti lähijunien kanssa päällekkäinen ratkaisu tai ehkä paremmin pohjois-suunnan yhteyksien parannus, eli liityntäbussi menee (läheisemmälle) metroasemalle juna-aseman sijaan. Ihan kiva juttu, mutta ihan kivoihin juttuihin ei upoteta puolta miljardia.

Ja tämä on noiden tunneliratkaisujen ongelma, rahoitus ei ole poliittisesti ainakaan yhtään sen helpompi asia kuin sillä kierretyt pinta-liikenteen järjestelyt olisivat. Ratikkanopeutus venyy, koska se on poliittisesti ja teknisesti vaikea asia, metrolaajennus venyy koska se on rahoituksellisesti vaikea asia. En näe jälkimmäiseen oikein mitään ratkaisua, semminkin kun metrorakentamisen hinta ei osoita mitään merkkejä inflaatiota pienemmästä kasvusta.

----------


## teme

> 1 Käpylän asemalle, 4T Munkkivuoreen (4 toki Munkkiniemeen edelleen), "5" Kumpulaan, 6 Viikkiin ja 10 Huopalahden asemalle (tai tulevaa Jokeri-rataa aina Leppävaaraan saakka); nämä ovatkin sellaisia projekteja, jotka muuttaisivat raitioliikenteen luonnetta, mutta samalla niiden kulkua pitäisi tuntuvasti nopeuttaa etuuksien yms. avulla. Muuten niistä tulee todella pitkiä ja hitaita raitiolinjoja.


Siitä nopeutuksesta on puhuttu muuallakin, oma rutinani Mäkelänkadusta http://jlf.fi/f20/2200-aktivistit-li...lle/#post33606 Toki se auttaisi, mutta... 1 Käpylän asemalle olisi alkupäässään liityntäliikenneratkaisu lähijunaan, ainakin jos linja jatkuisi siitä pohjoiseen Oulunkylään/Maunulaan. Ja toisaalta jos linja olisi pitempi se todennäköisesti ajattaisiin suoraan Hakaniemeen, jolloin olisi taas vaihtomahdollisuus Sörnäisisssä metrooon. Kannattaako vaihtaa riippuisi vähän siitä mihin on tarkalleen menossa, ja näin sen pitäisi olla ylipäänsäkin. Esimerkiksi h58 on hyvä nimenomaan siksi että se on samaan aikaan liityntä- ja runkolinja. Itseasiassa raitiovaunu h58 voisi olla hieno asia ja tehdä metrostakin toimivamman...




> Nämäkään eivät mielestäni sulje metron jatkamista, vaan ne auttavat poistamaan suorat bussilinjat sekä niiden terminaalit Helsingin keskustasta sekä sen tuntumasta tuntumasta ja siirtämään joukkoliikenteen pääpainoa raiteille. Metrolla tehtäisiin nopeat alueiden väliset matkat ja näillä em. raitiolinjoilla puolestaan alueelliset paikallismatkat.


Mielestäni ratikat ovatkin vaihtoehto lähinnä Meilahden, Maunulan, Viikin, jne. lähilähiöiden tarpeisiin. Pitempiä yhteyksiä voi toki kehittää junien ja metron pohjalta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ketjussa Maunula korostuu kovastikin - myös Maunulan kautta piirettyjen ratojen historia. Vuonna 1955 julkaistussa Lindegrenin ja Kråkströmin esikaupunkiratakartassa Maunulaa muistettiin raideyhteydellä; Maunulan kautta oli suunniteltu kulkevaksi lenkkimäinen pikaraitiotie.
Vuonna 1946 valmistuneessa Hans Sahlbergin pikaraitiotieverkostosuunnitelmassa Maunula oli raideliikenteen piirissä, pitkälle pohjoiseen ulottuva raitiotie olisi mennyt Maunulankin kautta. Tosin nykyisen Maunulan itäpuolelta. 1940-luvulla Maunulasta ei tainnut olla juurikaan mitään olemassa. Sahlbergin kartalla pohjoisen linjan perusta oli aika lailla Käpylän raitiolinja, jota olisi jatkettu ylös päin ensin Käpylän asemalle ja siitä nykyisen Tuusulanväylän käytävää edelleen pohjoiseen, mistä Pakilan kautta aina Niskalaan saakka.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli on päädytty metroon (yksi), koska lähijunaliikenne on kallista (kaksi), ja maan alaiset ratkaisut poliittisesti helppoja (kolme). Kaupunginsuunnittelijat tykkää metrosta ja autotunneleista kun ei tarvitse miettiä vaikeita kysymyksiä katutilan käytöstä. Poliitikot tykkää kun ei tarvitse ottaa kantaa niihin vaikeisiin kysymyksiin. Tuosta vaan puuttuu se kirjanpitäjän perspektiivi.


Tämä on oikein hyvä yhteenveto kaupungilla vallitsevasta logiikasta. Se heijastaa myös sen, mitä väitin muutama viesti sitten: puuttuu osaamista. Sen viime vuoden toukokuussa esittämäni "ohjelman" toteuttaminen edellyttää nimenomaan paneutumista vaikeisiin kysymyksiin. Kivempaa lienee käydä kauppaa satojen miljoonien rakennushankkeista, joiden kanssa rakentajan konsultit ja suunnittelijat hoitavat kaikki vaikeat kysymykset.

Metrofilosofian oleellinen ongelma on minusta vielä siinä, että vaikka olisikin rajattomasti rahaa ja kaikki metrounelmat toteutettaisiin, se ei kuitenkaan parantaisi joukkoliikenteen asemaa suhteessa autoiluun. Koska se ei poista niitä monia vallitsevia joukkoliikenteen ongelmia. Vristo uskoo, että pintaliikenteen ongelmat poistuvat rakentamalla metro maan alle. Mutta eiväthän ne poistu, koska pintaliikennekään ei poistu. Se kehuttu liityntäliikenne kun toimii pinnalla niin esikaupungeissa kuin keskustassakin, eikä se parane mitenkään miljardien hautaamisesta maan alle.

Antero

----------


## Antero Alku

> ...Siksi arvostan tätä Hesarissa tänään julkaistua hänen metrovisiontiaan, vaikkakin on noita visioita ko. lehdessä toki ollut aika ajoin milloin millaisina versioina.


Eiköhän tämä ole eläkkeellä olevan suunnittelujohtajan ja nykyisen aktiivikonsultin visio. Joka tosin on muutamien kylmien tosiasioiden vuoksi supistunut, mutta ei vieläkään reaalimaailman tasolle.




> ...Ja nimenomaan metroon, sillä ainakin toistaiseksi YTV-lähijunaliikenne ei ole kilpailukykyistä kustannuksiltaan siihen verrattuna. Onko näköpiirissä ratkaisua, joka muuttaisi tätä tilannetta? Minusta nykyinen porvarihallituskaan ei ole antanut mitään merkkejä siitä, vai tietääkö joku asian paremmin?


Toisin sanoen VR Oy:n monopolin ongelma korjattaisiin rakentamlla sille kilpaileva metro-niminen paikallisjunajärjestelmä? Uskon kyllä, että poliittinen peli voi johtaa näinkin päättömiin ratkaisuihin, koska niillekin löytyy hyötyjiä. Sillä joillekin on etua siitä, että rakennetaan olemassa olevien kaupunkirataraiteiden lisäksi toiset kaupunkirataraiteet ja kalliimmalla tavalla metron nimellä.

Onneksi seudulla ollaan pureutumassa VR Oy:n monopolin haittoihin terveellä pohjalla edellisten hallitusten vastustelusta huolimatta. YTV:n alainen Junakalusto Oy rajoittaa VR Oy:n monopoliasemaan liittyvän hinnoittelun ainoastaan henkilöpalveluiden ostoon, kun YTV saa kilpailuttaa kaluston ja sen ylläpidon.

Metroliikenne RHK:n raiteilla on ylivoimaisesti edullisempaa kuin kaupunkien omilla raiteilla. Radan käyttäminen maksaa 0,1 /km (ratamaksu), kun metro- tai paikallisjunan käyttäminen muuten maksaa noin 1,6 /juna-km. HKL:n vuoden 2005 kustannusraportin mukaan HKL-metroliikenne on maksanut radan ja asemien ylläpidosta 21,6 M vuonna 2005. Summa vastaa 1,65 /km. Ratamaksua on kertynyt YTV:lle maksettavaksi noin 0,48 M vuonna 2005.

Ja tämä siis on vain ylläpidosta, ei itse radan ja asemien rakentamisen hinnasta. Eli se, että kaupungit ovat maksaneet osan valtion omistuksessa ja VR Oy:n monopolikäytössä olevista radoista, ei vaikuta tuohon 1,65 euron kustannukseen.

Jos siis vertaamme YTV:n ja HKL:n metroliikennettä siinä tilanteessa, kun YTV ajaa omalla kalustollaan, kustannukset menevät suunnilleen näin:Kalustopäivä (=kalustoinvestinti): hinta on sama, n. 1,5 /matkustajapaikkaKalustokilometri (=liikennöintikulu): hinta on sama, n. 1,6 /kmHenkilötunti: YTV 2 x 57 , HKL 1 x 30 Rataverkon käyttö:YTV 0,1 /juna-km, HKL 1,65 /juna-kmYTV 0,0086 M/rata-km, HKL 1,0 M/rata-kmYTV 0,014 M/asema, HKL 1,3 M/asema
Kysymys on nyt siitä, tuleeko kalliimmaksi maksaa radan ylläpidosta vai VR Oy:n kalliista henkiötunneista ja kahdesta henkilöstä/juna?

YTV-liikenteessä maksettin vuonna 2005 henkilökuluja 156.000 linjatunnista. YTV-hinnalla niiden arvo on 17,8 miljoonaa, HKL-hinnalla 4,7 miljoonaa. YTV maksoi tässä siis 13,1 M enemmän.

Jos YTV:n paikallisjunajärjestelmä korvattaisiin HKL-metrolla siten kuin se on nykyään, YTV:llä olisi 56 km metrorataa ja 34 metroasemaa. Jos kulut ovat samat kuin HKL:llä nyt, ratakilometrien perusteella YTV maksaisi vuodessa 56 M, siis 55,5 M enemmän kuin nyt. Asemien määrän perusteella YTV maksaisi 44 M eli 43,5 M enemmän kuin nyt.

YTV:n koko VR Oy:lle paikallisjunaliikenteestä maksama hinta vuonna 2005 oli 48,4 M. Jos YTV maksaisi radasta kuten HKL maksaa, kustannuksen kaksinkertaistuisivat. Ja niin se muuten on HKL:lläkin. Likennöinti maksoi vuonna 2005 18,2 M, radan ylläpito 21,6 M. Radan ylläpito maksoi enemmän kuin liikennöinti.

Toisin sanoen YTV:n metrojunaliikenne on jo nyt, VR Oy:n monopolihinnalla selvästi edullisempi ratkaisu kuin että YTV omistaisi ja maksaisi rataverkosta kuten HKL maksaa omastaan. En tiedä, mikä on RHK:n todellinen kustannus YTV-liikenteen käytössä olevasta rataverkosta, tuskin se on edes 44 miljoonaa. Mutta enemmän se on kuin 0,48 M, jonka YTV nyt maksaa.




> ...vuonna 1963 tohtori Reino Castrén loi ja julkaisi tällaisen nykyistä metroa kevyemmän suunnitelman, johon olisi kuulunut muunmuassa radat Maunulaan ja Paloheinään. Ja kuten kaikki tiedämme, mitäs tuolle suunnitelmalle kävikään? Mutta metro sekin oli.


Tiedämmeköhän? Minun käsitykseni historiasta on, että Castrénista ei pidetty, koska hän oli enemmän realisti liikenneinsinööri kuin suuruudenhullu peluri. Castrénin edustama linja tyrmättiin samaan tyyliin kuin väitettäisiin, että ratikkapysäkki maksaa saman verran kuin metroasema, joten metro on halvempi, koska sille ei rakenneta yhtä paljon pysäkkejä kuin ratikalle. Itse Catrén taas tyrmättiin palatsivallankaappauksella, jossa Castrén lähetettiin maasta pois ja sinä aikana hänen paikalleen asetettiin Unto "metro" Valtanen.

Metron ja Valtasen likainen historia lienee tiedossa paremmin kuin Castrénin historia.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Vristo uskoo, että pintaliikenteen ongelmat poistuvat rakentamalla metro maan alle.


Minä seuraan vain realiteetteja ja on aivan eriasia, mitä minä uskon ja haluan. 

Minä luulen, että yhtälö on tämä:

Metron laajennukset + Iso Liityntä + Keskustatunneli + autoton ydinkeskusta + Pisara (jossain vaiheessa) = konsensus Helsingin ytimen liikenteelle, myös poliittisesti. 

Toki ensi vuoden kunnallisvaalit näyttävät, mihin suuntaan ollaan menossa.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Minä luulen, että yhtälö on tämä:
> 
> Metron laajennukset + Iso Liityntä + Keskustatunneli + autoton ydinkeskusta + Pisara (jossain vaiheessa) = konsensus Helsingin ytimen liikenteelle, myös poliittisesti.


Minä uskon myös, että tällainen lehmäkauppa syntyisi, jos sille vaan olisi kustantaja. Tämähän on yhtä kuin muutamien toivelista tyyliin: jos minä saisin päättää, eikä rahasta ole väliksi.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Eiköhän tämä ole eläkkeellä olevan suunnittelujohtajan ja nykyisen aktiivikonsultin visio. Joka tosin on muutamien kylmien tosiasioiden vuoksi supistunut, mutta ei vieläkään reaalimaailman tasolle.


 Mutta hän näyttää olevan edelleen se, jota kunnellaan ja uskotaan. Ja miksi ei, sillä onhan hän pitkän linjan ammattilainen noissa asioissa.




> Toisin sanoen VR Oy:n monopolin ongelma korjattaisiin rakentamlla sille kilpaileva metro-niminen paikallisjunajärjestelmä? Uskon kyllä, että poliittinen peli voi johtaa näinkin päättömiin ratkaisuihin, koska niillekin löytyy hyötyjiä. Sillä joillekin on etua siitä, että rakennetaan olemassa olevien kaupunkirataraiteiden lisäksi toiset kaupunkirataraiteet ja kalliimmalla tavalla metron nimellä.


Helsingin kaupungin omistamilla radoilla ja metrolla eivät valtakunnan rautatieyhtiön monopoliaseman tuoma auktoriteetti sido ja rasita. Vaikka perustamiskustannukset ovatkin korkeat, niin automaattimetrolla liikennöinti on sitten jotain aivan muuta kuin VR Oy:n kuljettama YTV-lähiliikenne. Eikä tarvitse tuoda pendoliinoja tms. liikennettä metroradalle valtakunnallisen liikennehäiriön sattuessa.




> Onneksi seudulla ollaan pureutumassa VR Oy:n monopolin haittoihin terveellä pohjalla edellisten hallitusten vastustelusta huolimatta. YTV:n alainen Junakalusto Oy rajoittaa VR Oy:n monopoliasemaan liittyvän hinnoittelun ainoastaan henkilöpalveluiden ostoon, kun YTV saa kilpailuttaa kaluston ja sen ylläpidon.


 Kilpailuttaako? Eikös YTV:llä ja VR:llä ole keskenäinen sopimus vuoteen 2017 saakka? Vai onko tekeillä jotain muuta tällä hetkellä, mistä emme ole kuulleet vielä? Helsingin kaupunki ei odota sellaista, vaan tekee omat ratkaisunsa ja omat urbaanit ratansa, jota ei moinen politiikka sido.

----------


## kouvo

Hesarin jutusta ilmeni että Lahdenranta painottaa lentokenttämetron linjauksessa mahdollisimman hyvää liityntäliikenteen mahdollisuutta. Esikuvaksi liitynnän osalta on ilmeisesti otettu nykyinen metro. Lahdenranta ei ilmeisesti lainkaan huomio kaupunkirakenteellisia eroja idän ja pohjoisen välillä. 

Idästä keskustaan on olemassa käytännössä ainoastaan yksi käytävä, jota kaikki liikennevälineet käyttävät. Näin ollen kun suorat bussireitit on katkaistu saadaan joukkkoliikennettä käyttävät ihmiset automaattisesti siirtymään metroon. Eli metro kuljettaa kaikki joukkoliiikennematkustajat idästä keskustaan.

Pohjoisesta puolestaan on lukuisia eri väyliä keskustaan autoliikenteelle. Lisäksi pohjoissuuntaa palvellaan jo kahdella rautatielinjalla. Näin ollen  lentokenttämetron vaikutusalueeksi pohjoisissa Helsingin lähiöissä jää ainoastaan Maunulan ja Pakilan alueet vaikka liityntäliikennettäkin järjestettäisiin. Pakila varsinkin on hyvin pientalovaltainen (=pinta-alaltaan laaja ja askusmäärältään pieni) alue, lisäksi keskuspuisto raijoittaa täydennysrakentamista Helsingin puolella ja lentomelu puolestaan vantaalla.

Näiden seikkojen valossa ja tietoisena siitä, että metro ei ole läheskään täysin kuormitettu idän liikenteessä pidän lentokenttäyhteyden toteuttamista raskaan raideliikenteen keinoin taloudellisesti täysin järjettömänä ideana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Pohjoisesta puolestaan on lukuisia eri väyliä keskustaan autoliikenteelle. Lisäksi pohjoissuuntaa palvellaan jo kahdella rautatielinjalla. Näin ollen  lentokenttämetron vaikutusalueeksi pohjoisissa Helsingin lähiöissä jää ainoastaan Maunulan ja Pakilan alueet vaikka liityntäliikennettäkin järjestettäisiin. Pakila varsinkin on hyvin pientalovaltainen (=pinta-alaltaan laaja ja askusmäärältään pieni) alue, lisäksi keskuspuisto raijoittaa täydennysrakentamista Helsingin puolella ja lentomelu puolestaan vantaalla.


Mä kuvittelisin, että lentokenttämetron taustalla on paljolti Helsingin kaupungin mahdolliset aikeet rakentaa uusia asumalähiöitä Pakilan ja Vantaan rajan välisille pelloille. Näistähän käydään vilkasta keskustelua eri foorumeissa, ja näkemyksiä on monia. Jos mun mielipidettä kysytään, niin en vastusta ajatusta, koska asunnoille on nyt tulenpalava tarve, ja mitä lähempänä ja parempien yhteyksien varrella, sen parempi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## jpe

> Itse kävin Saksassa juuri viime vuonna ja ihastuin sen muutamien kaupunkien raitiotiejärjestelmiin ja kuvittelin tuon matkan jälkeen, että olisi hienoa saada Helsinkiin joku Kölnin U-Stadtbahnin tapainen järjestelmä, joka on sekoitus metroa ja raitioteitä. Unelmia saa toki olla, mutta todellisuus on aivan toista. Helsinki on valinnut toisen tien jo aikaa sitten


Miksi pitäisi ajatella, että vuosikymmeniä sitten valittua tietä on kuljettava orjallisesti aina historian illankoittoon asti? Ennen nykyistä, 40 vuotta sitten valittua tietä oli liikennesuunnittelussa toiset periaatteet. Ne havaittiin aikansa eläneiksi ja uusittiin. Mutta miksi nykyisiä periaatteita ei saisi päivittää nykypäivään sopiviksi?

Enkä kuvittele, että voisimme palata 60-luvun alkuun ja alkaa puhtaalta pöydältä rakentaa Kölnin U-Stadtbahn -tyyppistä järjestelmää. Itä-länsi -suuntainen liikenne tullaan hoitamaan raskasmetrolla. Mutta miksi pitäisi ajatella, että pohjoinen suunta on väkisinkin hoidettava samalla periaatteella, vaikka lapioita ei tulla iskemään maaperään vielä ainakaan kymmeneen vuoteen?




> Metroon investoiminen ja sen rakentaminen ovat hiljaista ja hieman hintavaa puurtamista, mutta katsotaanpa kaupunkiamme vaikkapa 30 vuoden kuluttua. Minä uskon olevani tyytyväinen siihen ja sen joukkoliikenteeseen silloinkin.


Minä olen sitten ilmeisesti sellainen kaikki-mulle-heti-nyt -tyyppinen ajattelija, kun minusta Helsingin joukkoliikenne kaipaa kipeästi uudistuksia _juuri nyt_. 

Toisaalta en edes laittaisi päätäni pantiksi, että 30 vuoden kuluttua verkostomme on juuri sellainen kuin sen nyt luvataan silloin olevan. 30-vuotta sitten lupailtiin, että 2000-luvun alussa meillä on Etelä-Espoo - Itä-Helsinki -heilurimetron lisäksi myös U-linja, sekä Haaga-Pasila-Sörnäinen -linja. Nyt on 2000-luku, eikä verkostomme ole likimainkaan edellämainitunlainen. Vasta Etelä-Espoo - Itä-Helsinki -heiluri näyttäisi seuraavan kymmenen vuoden aikana olevan "valmis". Muuten suunnittelemme melkein samoja linjoja kolmen vuosikymmenen päähän mitä jo 70-luvulla suunniteltiin kolmen vuosikymmenen päähän.

----------


## petteri

Minusta raskas metro pohjoiseen vaikuttaa turhan jäykältä ratkaisulta. 

Minä lähtisin kehittämään pohjoisen liikennettä vähän kevyempien ratkaisujen pohjalta. Ainakin aluksi kannattaa miettiä, tarvitaanko Töölön tunnelia ja jos tunneli tarvitaan, niin ainakin sitä, miten muu rata rakennetaan. Kölnin U-stadtbahn tyyppinen ratkaisukin olisi merkittävästi puhdasta metroa  joustavampi.

Vaikka minusta Pisararadan rakentamisen luulisi vapauttavan sen verran kapasiteettia Rautatieaseman ja Pasilan väliltä, että runkoyhteys voitaisiin ehkä hoitaa nykyistä rautatien tilaa käyttäen ja muutenkin tehdä koko ratkaisu ainakin aluksi kevyemmin. 

Pohjoisen asutus on kuitenkin sen verran hajautunutta, että raskasmetron palvelukyky ei vaikuta hyvältä.

----------


## teme

> Minä seuraan vain realiteetteja ja on aivan eriasia, mitä minä uskon ja haluan. 
> 
> Minä luulen, että yhtälö on tämä:
> 
> Metron laajennukset + Iso Liityntä + Keskustatunneli + autoton ydinkeskusta + Pisara (jossain vaiheessa) = konsensus Helsingin ytimen liikenteelle, myös poliittisesti. 
> 
> Toki ensi vuoden kunnallisvaalit näyttävät, mihin suuntaan ollaan menossa.


Yhtä mieltä siitä että tuo tahdotaan, mutta kun ei siitä olla valmiita maksamaan. (Länsimetro 500, Pohjoismetro 500, Itämetro 200, Keskustatunneli 600, Pisara 200 = 2200... vuositasolla 100-150 miljoonaa hamaan tulevaisuuteen.) Seuraus on että mitään ei tapahdu, mistä meillä on Helsingissä kokemusta.

----------


## vristo

> Minä lähtisin kehittämään pohjoisen liikennettä vähän kevyempien ratkaisujen pohjalta. Ainakin aluksi kannattaa miettiä, tarvitaanko Töölön tunnelia ja jos tunneli tarvitaan, niin ainakin sitä, miten muu rata rakennetaan. Kölnin U-stadtbahn tyyppinen ratkaisukin olisi merkittävästi puhdasta metroa  joustavampi.


Itse toivon, että Laajasalon suunta hoidettaisiin hieman Köln-tyyppisellä matalalattiakaupunkiradalla, mutta jos Santahamina tulee siviilikäyttöön, niin en vastusta metroakaan siinä vaiheessa. Tuollainen U-Stadtbahn vaan voisi olla kumpaakin, raitiovaunu tai metro, yhtäaikaa ja siten joustavampi kuin nykyinen raskasmetro.

Jos saisin täysin itse päättää, niin koko Helsingin urbaaniraideliikenne olisi juuri Köln-tyyppistä raitiovaunumaisilla moottorivaunuilla liikennöitävää metroa, joka pahimmat paikat kulkisi maan alla ja muualla enemmän raitiotiemäisesti sekä runsaasti erillisratoja yms. etuuksia hyväksikäyttäen. Mutta sellainen ratkaisu ei näytä olevan tällä hetkellä (eikä viimeiseen 40 vuoteen) kenenkään alueen päättäjän intresseissä ja siksi on tyydyttävä nykyisen metron jatkamiseen, joka on mielestäni se toiseksi paras ratkaisu. Raitiovaunut säilyttävät sitten sen nykyisen roolinsa hieman laajennettuna. Bussiliikenteen vähentäminen ja raideliikenteen lisääminen on minunkin päätavoitteeni.




> Pohjoisen asutus on kuitenkin sen verran hajautunutta, että raskasmetron palvelukyky ei vaikuta hyvältä.


 Olisikohan Helsingin kaupungilla jotain perusteelllisia uusia suunnitelmia tuolle suunnalle kun sinne kerran raskasta metroa ja siihen liittyvää uutta Maunulan liityntäterminaalia kauppakeskuksineen suunnitellaan ja toistuvasti Hesarissakin siitä kirjoitellaan. Ettei vaan olisi "Pohjoiskeskus" tai vastaava. Mene ja tiedä.

----------


## vristo

> Yhtä mieltä siitä että tuo tahdotaan, mutta kun ei siitä olla valmiita maksamaan. (Länsimetro 500, Pohjoismetro 500, Itämetro 200, Keskustatunneli 600, Pisara 200 = 2200... vuositasolla 100-150 miljoonaa hamaan tulevaisuuteen.) Seuraus on että mitään ei tapahdu, mistä meillä on Helsingissä kokemusta.


Veikkaanpa, että jostain nuokin rahat löytyvät, katsohan vain. Toki lihavan riitelyn ja väittelyn säestämänä.

----------


## petteri

Laajasalon ratikka unohtui .... maksaisikohan luokkaa 150-200 M?

----------


## teme

> Veikkaanpa, että jostain nuokin rahat löytyvät, katsohan vain. Toki lihavan riitelyn ja väittelyn säestämänä.


Tuo on luokkaa kaksi veroäyriä ja enemmän kuin lipputulot vuodessa. Eli en usko.



> Laajasalon ratikka unohtui .... maksaisikohan luokkaa 150-200 M?


Niin unohtui. Ja raidejokeri (200-300?). Ja kaikki muut tiehankkeet paitsi keskustatunnelin jätin tarkoituksella pois, esim. Pasilan linkit (200), Kehä II...

Tosin Laajasalon ratikka ja Itä-metro on siinä mielessä poikkeuksia, että ne tuottavat arvonnousua rakentamattomalle kaupungin omistamalle maalle, eli rahoitus tulee sitä kautta.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Mutta hän näyttää olevan edelleen se, jota kunnellaan ja uskotaan. Ja miksi ei, sillä onhan hän pitkän linjan ammattilainen noissa asioissa.


Kyllä joukkoliikenteenkin kanssa pitää seurata kehitystä. On vastuutonta, jos on merkittävässä asemassa mutta ei seuraa kehitystä tai kerro siitä muille. Esimerksikis Iso liityntä ja Laajasalon minimetrosuunnitelma eivät vakuuta joukkoliikenteen teknologian ja talouden hallinnasta.




> Helsingin kaupungin omistamilla radoilla ja metrolla eivät valtakunnan rautatieyhtiön monopoliaseman tuoma auktoriteetti sido ja rasita. Vaikka perustamiskustannukset ovatkin korkeat, niin automaattimetrolla liikennöinti on sitten jotain aivan muuta kuin VR Oy:n kuljettama YTV-lähiliikenne. Eikä tarvitse tuoda pendoliinoja tms. liikennettä metroradalle valtakunnallisen liikennehäiriön sattuessa.


Eivät rasita, mutta kovin on kallis hinta maksettava pelkän poliittisen oikun tähden. Automaatilla ei kuitenkaan ole mitään tekemistä tämän asian kanssa. Yhtä hyvin valtion monopoliyhtiö voi ajaa automaattijunia kuin kaupunginkin monopoliliikelaitos. Ainoa merkitys automaatilla on, että se nostaa entuudestaan korkeita radan ylläpitokustannuksia ja muutta kustannusrakennetta siten, että liikenteenohjaus- ja valvontakulut kasvavat kun kuljettajien henkilökulut siirtyvät liikennöintikuluista jo ennästään korkeisiin radan ylläpitokuluihin. Toisin sanoen kyse on vain hattutempusta.




> Kilpailuttaako? Eikös YTV:llä ja VR:llä ole keskenäinen sopimus vuoteen 2017 saakka? Vai onko tekeillä jotain muuta tällä hetkellä, mistä emme ole kuulleet vielä? Helsingin kaupunki ei odota sellaista, vaan tekee omat ratkaisunsa ja omat urbaanit ratansa, jota ei moinen politiikka sido.


YTV on jo kilpailuttanut kalustohankinnan, kilpailun voitti Stadler. Seuraavaksi se kilpailuttaa kaluston huollon. VR Oy:lle jää vain kuljettajien ja konduktöörien työajan sekä sähkön myynti, kun YTV:n omat junat ovat käytössä. Tämä on luonnollisesti otettu huomioon YTV:n ja VR Oy:n sopimuksessa, joka lisäksi raukeaa sinä päivänä, kun VR Oy:n monopoli lakkaa.

Antero

----------


## vristo

> Kyllä joukkoliikenteenkin kanssa pitää seurata kehitystä. On vastuutonta, jos on merkittävässä asemassa mutta ei seuraa kehitystä tai kerro siitä muille. Esimerksikis Iso liityntä ja Laajasalon minimetrosuunnitelma eivät vakuuta joukkoliikenteen teknologian ja talouden hallinnasta.


 Hänellä ja sinulla on näkemysero ja kumpikin pitää niitä yhtä oikeina ja edistyksellisinä. Olisikin mielenkiintoista kuulla hänen näkemyksensä näistä asioista, eikä aina vain samaa laulua metron huonoudesta ja vanhanaikaisuudesta. Hän on kuitenkin koulutukseltaan DI kuten sinäkin, Antero, ja ei kai se ole merkki tiedon puuttesta. Kysymys on pikemminkin näkemyseroista, kuten jo aiemmin sanoin. 

Toki se minimetro on minustakin torso, eikä palvele kuten metron kuuluisi. Katajanokan asema sekä jatko Kruunuvuoresta Laajasaloon (ja edelleen Santahaminaan) olisivat aivan välttämättömiä sen toimivuuden kannalta. Siinä suhteessa suunniteltu raitiotieyhteys palvelee huomattavasti paremmin. Toivottavasti se vain toteutettaisiin jollain toisella tapaa kuin aiemmat katuraitiotiet Helsingissä (vrt. Tvärbana tai Jokeri).

----------


## Antero Alku

> Olisikin mielenkiintoista kuulla hänen näkemyksensä näistä asioista, eikä aina vain samaa laulua metron huonoudesta ja vanhanaikaisuudesta. Hän on kuitenkin koulutukseltaan DI kuten sinäkin, Antero, ja ei kai se ole merkki tiedon puuttesta. Kysymys on pikemminkin näkemyseroista, kuten jo aiemmin sanoin.


Minusta tämä Jhaarnin viesti kuvaa aika hyvin näkemystä ja osaamista. Enkä ole ainoa tässä kaupungissa, joka ymmärtää asiantilan. Sitä mieltä ovat myös sellaiset saman ikäpolven  siis minua vanhemmat  suunnittelijat, jotka ovat seuranneet aikaansa.

On vaikea arvioida tiedon määrää tai puutetta, koska tietonsahan voi pitää omana tietonaan. Mutta käytännön näytöt eivät osoita tässä tapauksessa, että olisi ajanmukaista tietoa. 1960-luvulla hankittu koulutus ei todellakaan ole enää pätevää oikein millään alalla. Vaikka joukkoliikenne ei ole kehittynyt sellaista vauhtia kuin puhelin- tai tietotekniikka, joukkoliikenteen kehitys on ollut lähes vallankumouksellista viimeisen 40 vuoden aikana. Se kehitys on tehnyt vanhanaikaiseksi sellaisen metroratkaisun kuin 1960-luvulla suunniteltu HKL:n metro, jota Vepsäläinen on ollut metrotoimistossa tekemässä.

Minä olen käynyt korkeakouluni 1970-luvulla. Tietoni joukkoliikenteestä ja kaupunkisuunittelusta perustuvat kuitenkin siihen, mitä on tutkittu, tehty ja hankittu kokemuksia 1900-luvun lopulla sekä tällä vuosikymmenellä. Johtavassa tehtävässä olevan henkilön toimenkuvaan kuuluu seurata alansa kehitystä JA huolehtia siitä, että myös hänen alaisensa tekevät niin. Ei uskotella, että vuosikymmeniä vanhat ratkaisut ovat ylivertaisia ja muusta ei tarvitse tietää. Se on auktoriteettiaseman väärinkäyttöä.

Antero

----------


## teme

> Hänellä ja sinulla on näkemysero ja kumpikin pitää niitä yhtä oikeina ja edistyksellisinä. Olisikin mielenkiintoista kuulla hänen näkemyksensä näistä asioista, eikä aina vain samaa laulua metron huonoudesta ja vanhanaikaisuudesta. Hän on kuitenkin koulutukseltaan DI kuten sinäkin, Antero, ja ei kai se ole merkki tiedon puuttesta. Kysymys on pikemminkin näkemyseroista, kuten jo aiemmin sanoin.


Minusta julkisesta visioinnista paistaa läpi se että äänessä on vähän liikaakin dippoja. Eli lähestymistapa on liikennöintitekninen, talous ja kaupunginsuunnittelu tuppaa unohtumaan. Ja samoin niistä vastaavilta liikennöintitekniset realiteetit.

Koomisimmillaan tämä on tapauksessa Sipoo, KSV:ssä kuulemma visioidaan Tapiola-tyyppisiä pienkaupunkikeskuksia joissa liikenne painuu keskustassa maan alle (maan alaiset metroasemat), talousihmiset halunnee kustannussyistä pintametron, useampi taho pääministeriä myöten haluaa omakotitaloja mikä tarkoittaa useita asemia, kukkaronvartijat kuitenkin halunnevat vähemmän asemia ja HKL huomauttanee että pysähdysten määrä hidastaa metroa, Korpinen haluaa HELI-radan... Eikä tässä sinänsä ole mitään vikaa, suunnittelu on sitä että tehdään valintoja, ja näiden valintojen pohjaksi tarvitaan kaikki mahdollinen informaatio. Esimerkiksi sitä haittaa mikä kaupunkirakenteen pirstovasta pintaradasta on suhteessa sen halvempaan hintaan pitää punnita tapauskohtaisesti.

Mutta kun meillä näitä valintoja ei koskaan tehdä. Otetaan tapaus Viikki:

Osa haluaa sinne metron. Tämä implikoi että Viikissä/Latokartanossa pitäisi olla huomattavasti enemmän asutusta. Joko Yliopiston pellot pitäisia rakentaa ja/tai Lahden moottoritie muuttaa pääkaduksi ja rakentaa sen vierustat täyteen. Yliopisto pitää peltonsa ja autoilijat moottoritiensä. Eli metroa ei tule.

Osa haluaa raidejokerin. Tämä implikoi että Helsinki ja Espoo pääsivät yhteisymmärrykseen raideinvestoinnista. Länsimetron pohjalta laskettu aika liikennöinnin aloittamiselle on 2035.

Osa haluaa ratikan. Tämä implikoi, että ainakin metrovaihtoehto on pois suljettu. Sitä ei vaan koskaan suljeta pois, koska se on suunnitelmissa oletusvaihtoehto, ja sitä ei myöskään koskaan rakenneta koska siihen ei ole rahaa. Seuraus on kaupunginosa johon ei mene mitään raidetta ja jossa joka kotitaloudella on auto.

Nimenomaan tätä metrolimboa vastustan. Minulle käy metro sinänsä, mutta ei se että mitään ei tapahdu. Pitäisi olla niin että jos suunnitellaan metro, muu liikenne ja kaupunginsuunnittelu tehdään sitten sen mukaan. Siis niin että siitä metrosta tehdään sitova rahoituspäätös, rakennusaikataulu ja kaupunginsuunnitelu todella päätetään tehdä sen mukaan. Ja tämä prosessi menee läpi ajassa jota mitataan vuosissa eikä vuosikymmenissä. Toisaalta jos sitä rahaa ei löydy eikä kaupunkirakennetta haluta tehdä metroa tukevaksi, niin sitten hylätään metro sillä osuudella ja tehdään jotain muuta.

Mielestäni Pohjois-Metro edellyttäisi rakentamista Keskuspuistoon, muuten se on taloudellisesti mahdoton. Yksi Maunulan ostari ei tässä kokoluokassa tunnu missään. Tuo rakentaminen ei tule menemään läpi. Eli Pohjois-Metroa ei tehdä. Isossa liitynnässä on kuitenkin hyvää bussien poistaminen keskustasta, ja tätä pitäisikin kehittää olemassa olevien raiteiden pohjalta. Miksei Maunulan liityntäkeskus voi sijaita vaikka Pasilassa? Ei ole mitään syytä kytkykaupata bussitonta keskustaa metrolaajennukseen.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Nimenomaan tätä metrolimboa vastustan. Minulle käy metro sinänsä, mutta ei se että mitään ei tapahdu. Pitäisi olla niin että jos suunnitellaan metro, muu liikenne ja kaupunginsuunnittelu tehdään sitten sen mukaan. Siis niin että siitä metrosta tehdään sitova rahoituspäätös, rakennusaikataulu ja kaupunginsuunnitelu todella päätetään tehdä sen mukaan. Ja tämä prosessi menee läpi ajassa jota mitataan vuosissa eikä vuosikymmenissä. Toisaalta jos sitä rahaa ei löydy eikä kaupunkirakennetta haluta tehdä metroa tukevaksi, niin sitten hylätään metro sillä osuudella ja tehdään jotain muuta.


Juuri tässä ongelma on. Metrosta päätettiin 1960-luvulla, johon asti Helsingin väkiluku oli aina kasvanut yli ennusteiden. Tämän saman kasvun uskottiin jatkuvan. Ja sen hengessä keskustan kortteleihin annettiin lisää rakennusoikeutta, jotta vanhat talot olisi purettu ja tilalle tehty korkeampia. Makkaratalo on esimerkki siitä, mitä silloin visioitiin kaikkialle.

En ole perehtynyt kylliksi Helsingin suunittelun historiaan voidakseni sanoa, milloin ja miksi Helsingin metropolihaaveista luovuttiin ja päädyttiin nykyisin voimassa olevaan oppiin siitä, että Helsingin profiili ja rakentamisen korkeus ovat sitä mitä ne nyt ovat. Sen vuoksi Keski-Pasilaan suunnitellun korkean rakentamisen suuri kipupiste on, miten ne rakennukset näkyvät kuivtellulle mereltä Helsinkiin katsojalle.

Siis rakentamisen tehokkuudessa pantiin jarru päälle, mutta metron kanssa ei. Ymmärrään sen, miksi suurissa väestöennusteissa päätettiin tehdä maailman suurin metro (vaunujen koolla mitattuna). Mutta en ymmärrä sitä, ettei sen kanssa seurattu aikaa ja haluttu sopeutua muuttuneisiin ajatuksiin rakentamisen tehokkuudesta ja väestötiheydestä. Se on metron kanssa tehty virhe, ei se, että se ylipäätään tehtiin.

Minusta vaikutti siltä, että Pentti Santaharju HKL:n suunnittelujohtajana 1990-luvun alussa ymmärsi kaupungin todellisen kehityksen. Hänen aikanaan ideoitiin Jokeri eli joukkoliikennettä kilpailemaan kasvavan kehäliikenteen markkinoista. Kun Seppo Vepsäläinen tuli Santaharjun jälkeen virkaan 1993, kelkka kääntyi selvästi takaisin menneisyyteen. Ja minusta etäisyys HKL:n metrosuunnittelun ja kaupungin kasvun ja siihen liittyvän kaavoituksen välillä vain kasvaa.

Antero

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Vaikka minusta Pisararadan rakentamisen luulisi vapauttavan sen verran kapasiteettia Rautatieaseman ja Pasilan väliltä, että runkoyhteys voitaisiin ehkä hoitaa nykyistä rautatien tilaa käyttäen ja muutenkin tehdä koko ratkaisu ainakin aluksi kevyemmin.


Ja jos ollaan tarkkoja, nykyinen lähiliikennejärjestelmäkin pystyy vaivattaa imemään Pohjois-Helsingin matkustajat. Kaupunkiratojen kapasiteetissa riittää kyllä tilaa. Paikallisliikenteessä on nykyään kapasiteettiongelmia, mutta ne liittyvät R- ja H-juniin. Mitään muuta ei tarvittaisi, kuin että se suurehko liityntäterminaali rakennettaisiin Maununlan sijasta Käpylään tai Oulunkylään. Siinä kaikki. Pisara tietenkin parantaisi tällaisen konseptin kilpailukykyä. Rahaa säästettäisiin satoja miljoonia. Tietysti VR:n voi kokea tässä kohtaa ongelmaksi, mutta kun tuon metron aikataulu on sellaiset 30+, niin eiköhän tuossa ajassa ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla RHK-verkon paikallisliikenne ole saatu YTV:n hallintaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Juuri tässä ongelma on. Metrosta päätettiin 1960-luvulla, johon asti Helsingin väkiluku oli aina kasvanut yli ennusteiden. Tämän saman kasvun uskottiin jatkuvan. Ja sen hengessä keskustan kortteleihin annettiin lisää rakennusoikeutta, jotta vanhat talot olisi purettu ja tilalle tehty korkeampia. Makkaratalo on esimerkki siitä, mitä silloin visioitiin kaikkialle.


Makkaratalo nyt on loppujen lopuksi aika pieni. Se on kuuluisa vain siksi että se on ruma. Myöhemiin on tehty paljon isompia, esim Kampin keskus on paljon isompi kuin koko makkaratalon kortteli. 




> En ole perehtynyt kylliksi Helsingin suunittelun historiaan voidakseni sanoa, milloin ja miksi Helsingin metropolihaaveista luovuttiin ja päädyttiin nykyisin voimassa olevaan oppiin siitä, että Helsingin profiili ja rakentamisen korkeus ovat sitä mitä ne nyt ovat. Sen vuoksi Keski-Pasilaan suunnitellun korkean rakentamisen suuri kipupiste on, miten ne rakennukset näkyvät kuivtellulle mereltä Helsinkiin katsojalle.


Olen yrittänyt perehtyä, mutta en ole saanut järkeviä selityksiä kuin että jotkut ihmiset kivenkovaa vastustavat korkeita rakennuksia , ja siinä samassa vastustavat kaikkea muutakin. 
En oikein ymmärrä miksi päättäjät ja kaupunkisuunnittelijat pelkäävät juuri näitä niin paljon, etteivät uskalla toteuttaa omia ajatuksiaan, koska pilvenpiirtäjähankkeita on toistuvasti ollut esillä Helsingissä, mutta joka kerta ne ovat kaatuneet.  

Minun esteettinen silmäni antaisi myötä, että Helsingin kantakaupungissakin voisi olla jokunen oikea pilvenpiirtäjä, ei nyt New Yorkin vastaavien korkuisia, mutta sanotaan nyt sellaisia 20-30-kerroksisia joita on Stokiksessa, Tallinnassa ja Riiassa.  Eivät näiden kaupunkien profiilit ole kärsineet pilvenpiirtäjärakentamisesta, ja jos ne ovat julkisessa tai hotellikäytössä, niistä tarjoutuu kaikille kiinnostuneille mahtavat näköalat kaupungin yli. Sellaista mahdollisuutta ihailla näköaloista ei Helsingissä ole. Suuren kaupungin ihailu ylhäältä päin on paljon kiehtovampaa kuin mereltä päin. Kuvittelisin että useampi helsinkiläinen ja suomalainen ylipäänsä olisi iloinen ja ylpeä siitä että Helsinki on oikean metropolin näköinen, kuin mitä muutosvastarintaisten pieni jaä änekäs joukko loppujen lopuksi on.




> Siis rakentamisen tehokkuudessa pantiin jarru päälle, mutta metron kanssa ei. Ymmärrään sen, miksi suurissa väestöennusteissa päätettiin tehdä maailman suurin metro (vaunujen koolla mitattuna). Mutta en ymmärrä sitä, ettei sen kanssa seurattu aikaa ja haluttu sopeutua muuttuneisiin ajatuksiin rakentamisen tehokkuudesta ja väestötiheydestä. Se on metron kanssa tehty virhe, ei se, että se ylipäätään tehtiin.


Ehkä Helsinkiin haluttiin maailman suurimmat metrovaunut, koska suomalaiset ovat Euroopan ylipainoisin kansa, tai jos ei ollut silloin, niin osattiin ennustaa että tulee olemaan.  :Wink: 

Helsingin seudun kasvu ei sitäpaitsi ole pysähtynyt, vaan kasvu on kohdistunut naapurikaupunkeihin Espooseen ja Vantaalle, ja kasvu on ollut lähes ennusteiden mukaista. Ainoat kaudet kun kasvu on ollut pysähdyksissä olivat 1970-luku, jolloin muutto Ruotsiin imi suuren osan kasvusta, ja 1990-luvun lama-aikana.

t. Rainer

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja jos ollaan tarkkoja, nykyinen lähiliikennejärjestelmäkin pystyy vaivattaa imemään Pohjois-Helsingin matkustajat. Kaupunkiratojen kapasiteetissa riittää kyllä tilaa. Paikallisliikenteessä on nykyään kapasiteettiongelmia, mutta ne liittyvät R- ja H-juniin. Mitään muuta ei tarvittaisi, kuin että se suurehko liityntäterminaali rakennettaisiin Maununlan sijasta Käpylään tai Oulunkylään. Siinä kaikki. Pisara tietenkin parantaisi tällaisen konseptin kilpailukykyä. Rahaa säästettäisiin satoja miljoonia. Tietysti VR:n voi kokea tässä kohtaa ongelmaksi, mutta kun tuon metron aikataulu on sellaiset 30+, niin eiköhän tuossa ajassa ainakin pääkaupunkiseudulla RHK-verkon paikallisliikenne ole saatu YTV:n hallintaan.


Tuo on ihan totta, että pisara hoitaisi käytännössä koko pohjoismetron liieknteen. Ainoa ongelma on juuri tuo VR/RHK kuvio. Muistan että 1970-80-luvulla kun pisara oli tapetilla ensimmäisen kerran, niin VR vastusti sitä siksi ettei "sen tehtävä ei ole mitään metroa ajaa". Kuvittelisin että kun ja jos Marja-radasta tulee jotein, niin pisaraankin suhtautuminen muuttuu. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsingin seudun kasvu ei sitäpaitsi ole pysähtynyt, vaan kasvu on kohdistunut naapurikaupunkeihin Espooseen ja Vantaalle, ja kasvu on ollut lähes ennusteiden mukaista. Ainoat kaudet kun kasvu on ollut pysähdyksissä olivat 1970-luku, jolloin muutto Ruotsiin imi suuren osan kasvusta, ja 1990-luvun lama-aikana.


Seudun kasvu ja Helsingin kasvu ovat olennaisesti eri asiat joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Peltojen omakotitalot naapurikunnissa eivät tee HKL-metron tapaista joukkoliikennettä tarpeelliseksi. Kyse on väestötiheydestä joukkoliikenteen toiminta-alueella.




> Jokerin aika tulee vielä. Ensin täytyy seurata sen kehitystä bussilinjana, ennenkuin tehdään päätöksiä.


Eikö muka ole jo nähty? Ylipäätään tämä vallitseva ajattelu on väärä. Eli että ensin pitää jostain nähdä, että joukkoliikenne on tarpeen ja sitten ryhdytään harkitsemaan sen toteuttamista. Joukkoliikenne ei ole kysyntäohjautta, vaan tarjontaohjattua. Kun ihmisten on pakko liikkua, he ostavat autoja, kun muuta ei ole. Tämä päätös tehdään sen tilanteen perusteella, joka on silloin kun jonnekin muutetaan. Ei siinä vaikuta se, että joukkoliikenne tulee joskus sitten, kun lapset ovat muuttaneet kotoota ja eläkeikä on jo lähellä.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Seudun kasvu ja Helsingin kasvu ovat olennaisesti eri asiat joukkoliikenteen kannalta. Peltojen omakotitalot naapurikunnissa eivät tee HKL-metron tapaista joukkoliikennettä tarpeelliseksi. Kyse on väestötiheydestä joukkoliikenteen toiminta-alueella.


Onhan naapurikaupungeissa myös massiivisia kerrostalolähiöitä ja työpaikkakeskittymiä, joista moni pesee itä-Helsinginkin lähiöt mennen tullen. Ongelma on kai siinä että ne joissakin kohtaa ovat liian kaukana toisistaan, metro olisi ihanteellinen jos sen nopeutta voisi vähän lisätä, mutta busseihin verrattuna kuitenkin ihan riittävän nopea ja ennenkaikkea täsmällinen.




> Eikö muka ole jo nähty? Ylipäätään tämä vallitseva ajattelu on väärä. Eli että ensin pitää jostain nähdä, että joukkoliikenne on tarpeen ja sitten ryhdytään harkitsemaan sen toteuttamista. Joukkoliikenne ei ole kysyntäohjautta, vaan tarjontaohjattua.


Kuka on väitänyt että Jokeria ei ole olemassa. Se on, ja ihmiset käyttävät sitä. 




> Kun ihmisten on pakko liikkua, he ostavat autoja, kun muuta ei ole. Tämä päätös tehdään sen tilanteen perusteella, joka on silloin kun jonnekin muutetaan. Ei siinä vaikuta se, että joukkoliikenne tulee joskus sitten, kun lapset ovat muuttaneet kotoota ja eläkeikä on jo lähellä.


Nimenomaan. Jokerin varrella ei ole ainoatakaan uutta, kasvavaa lähiötä, joka olisi paitsiossa joukkoliikenteen suhteen, ellei Viikkiä lasketa sellaiseksi. Jokerin muuttamista raitiotieksi kannattaisi siksi aloittaa juuri Viikistä Oulunkylään ja Itikseen. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Ehkä Helsinkiin haluttiin maailman suurimmat metrovaunut...


Ei enää, sillä Kaakkois-Aasian uusiin "metro-poleihin" hankittavan uudet metrovaunut ovat samaa mittakaavaa, kuin Helsingin M100- ja M200-sarjojen junat. Ihmiset, varsinkin me suomalaiset, tykkäämme matkustaa hieman väljemmin. Näin se vain on ja siksi Antti Nurmesniemi ja Börje Rajalin muotoilivat juuri suomalaisilla tarkoitetut metrojunat. Toimii!

----------


## kemkim

> Ihmiset, varsinkin me suomalaiset, tykkäämme matkustaa hieman väljemmin. Näin se vain on ja siksi Antti Nurmesniemi ja Börje Rajalin muotoilivat juuri suomalaisilla tarkoitetut metrojunat. Toimii!


Olen samaa mieltä. Helsingin metro on ehkä vajaakäytössä tiukasti arvoiden, mutta minusta penkit ovat miellyttävän leveitä ja käytävillä mukavasti tilaa, eikä tule samanlaista ahtauden tunnetta kuin vaikka ratikoissa ruuhka-aikaan. Penkit ovat sopivan kaukana toisistaan, että ikkunan puoleltakin on helppo nousta pois, vaikka kaikki muut penkit olisivat käytettyinä. Lähijunat ovat mielestäni ahtaampia, vaikkakin nekin busseihin verrattuina tilavia. Vanhoissa ratikoissa on kiva juttu se, että toisella puolella käytävää on yhden istuttavat penkit, niihin ei tule viereen ketään ja itse ainakin pidän siitä, että saan istua yksin, ellen ole liikkeellä seuran kanssa.

----------


## kolmebee

Terve vaan kaikille!

Liityin nyt viimeinkin kuukausien pähkäilyn jälkeen jäseneksi JLF:iin, olen kyllä seuraillut keskustelua tosiaan jo varmaan vuoden päivät. 

Oma tietämykseni joukkoliikenteestä perustuu pitkälti internetin tietoihin ja tämän foorumin ahkeraan selailuun. 

Erityisesti metro vs. pikaratikka -keskustelut ovat kiinnostaneet, ja nyt rohkenen esittää oman näkemykseni asiaan; tässä olisi pikaisesti hahmottelemani metroverkkoehdotus, jota ajettaisiin aikalailla nykyisenkaltaisella kalustolla. Vantaankosken rata olisi liitetty osaksi metroverkkoa ja olisi Töölön metron jatkeena. 

Toinen ja mahd. kolmaskin linja eroaisivat Töölön tullissa kohti Maunulaa (myöh. mahd Helsinki-Vantaa) ja Jakomäkeä. Espoossa metro menisi kivenlahteen asti. 

Kampista varaus etelämetrolle Santahaminaan, Iso-Roban, Espan ja Skattan kautta.

Sipooseen metroa ei tarvita, kuten ei sipoota Helsingille - oma metronäkemykseni nojaa tiivimmään Helsingin sisäisen rakentamisen varaan, joka olisi oikea unelma toteutuessaan.

Tätä metroa tukisivat pikaraitiotie- ja raitiotielinjat - parhaimmillaan tietenkin niin, että kantakaupunginkin raitioraiteet olisivat huomattavasti nykyistä parempikuntoisia ja omalla kaistallaan mahdollisimman paljon. 

Olisi mielenkiintoista kuulla mielipiteitänne.

Lauri

----------


## late-

> Olen samaa mieltä. Helsingin metro on ehkä vajaakäytössä tiukasti arvoiden, mutta minusta penkit ovat miellyttävän leveitä ja käytävillä mukavasti tilaa, eikä tule samanlaista ahtauden tunnetta kuin vaikka ratikoissa ruuhka-aikaan.


Tällä varmaankin on myös vaikutusta metron suosioon. Anteron mielestä metro on ylimitoitettu ja puhtaasti kapasiteettilaskelmien mielessä näin myös on. Kuitenkin ylimääräisellä kapasiteetilla saavutetaan suurempi matkustusväljyys ja matkustajat tuntuvat sitä arvostavan. Istumapaikan saantitodennäköisyys on myös hyvä ja sitäkin matkustajat varmasti arvostavat.

Samasta syystä suhtaudun epäluuloisesti HKL:n suunnitelmiin Länsimetron tarjonnan rajoittamisesta päättämättä toinen junaryhmä Lauttasaareen. Nykyistä ruuhkaisemmat vaunut metrossa heikentävät varmasti metron houkuttelevuutta eikä se ole toivottavaa.

----------


## petteri

> Samasta syystä suhtaudun epäluuloisesti HKL:n suunnitelmiin Länsimetron tarjonnan rajoittamisesta päättämättä toinen junaryhmä Lauttasaareen. Nykyistä ruuhkaisemmat vaunut metrossa heikentävät varmasti metron houkuttelevuutta eikä se ole toivottavaa.



Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakuntahan siirsi juuri päätöksen kahdeksan metrojunan hankinnasta eli käytännössä siitä onko toisen junaryhmän päätepysäkki Lauttasaari vai Tapiola Espoon kaupungille.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Samasta syystä suhtaudun epäluuloisesti HKL:n suunnitelmiin Länsimetron tarjonnan rajoittamisesta päättämättä toinen junaryhmä Lauttasaareen. Nykyistä ruuhkaisemmat vaunut metrossa heikentävät varmasti metron houkuttelevuutta eikä se ole toivottavaa.


Olen samaa mieltä. Jos kerran metrorataa jatketaan, ei ole järkeä jakaa sitä kahteen toisistaan poikkeavaan osaan. Entinen suunnittelujohtajahan on jopa sitä mieltä, että pitkien idän junien ajaminen Espooseen pitäisi yksinkertaisesti estää tekemällä asemista neljän vaunun mittaisia. Tämän touhun tarkoitushan on tehdä automaatista välttämätön, kun valheellisesti on ensin väitetty, ettei nykyistä lyhyempiä vuorovälejä voi ajaa kuljettajaohjauksessa.




> Helsingin joukkoliikennelautakuntahan siirsi juuri päätöksen kahdeksan metrojunan hankinnasta eli käytännössä siitä onko toisen junaryhmän päätepysäkki Lauttasaari vai Tapiola Espoon kaupungille.


Tässä ollaan synnyttämässä aika erikoista tilannetta. Ensin on oltu jyrkästi sitä mieltä, että Espoo maksakoon metrosta omalla alueellaan. Nyt kuitenkin Helsinki maksaa Espoon tarvitsemat junat. Mutta asia esitetään niin, ettei muka maksaisikaan, vaan että Espoo tarvitsee vain 8 junaa jotka se saa maksaa itse.

Tosiasiassahan tämä menee täysin päin vastoin. Espoon liikenne vaatii ne 32 junaa ja lisäjunat tarvitaan Helsingin haluamaan vuorovälien tihentämiseen. Mutta Espoon pitäisi maksaa nämä.

Ja onko ylipäätään järkeä siinä, että jokin osa junista on Espoon omistamia ja loput Helsingin?

Antero

----------


## vristo

Tutkin tässä juuri Helsingin laatimaa tuoretta maanalaista kaavaa ja sieltä löytyy jo tuttujen tunnelivarausten (joista täälläkin juteltu monesti) lisäksi ohjeellinen linjaus metroradan siirtämisestä tunneliin Kulosaaressa sekä sen aseman uudelleensijoittamisen lähemmäksi saaren maankäyttöä. Tuollaisista ajatuksista olen joskus lukenut joistain tiedotusvälineistäkin (olikohan Hesari?).

----------


## 339-DF

> ...ohjeellinen linjaus metroradan siirtämisestä tunneliin Kulosaaressa sekä sen aseman uudelleensijoittamisen lähemmäksi saaren maankäyttöä. ..


Mä en ole kuullut tästä aiemmin. Ajatus on järkevä. Samaan tunneliin pitäisi sijoittaa tietysti Itäväyläkin, jolloin arvokkaasta Kulosaaresta saataisiin vapaata rakennusmaata ehkä jopa niin paljon, että hanke maksaisi itsensä. Kaupanpäällisinä Kulosaaren metroasema siirtyisi fiksumpaan paikkaan.

Jos Itäväylä ei siirry eikä rakennusmaata saada, niin sitten hanke siirtyy samaan koppaan linjan 9 eteläisen pidennyksen kanssa: alunperin tehtynä hyötykustannus olisi ollut ihan ok, mutta erillisenä hankkeena hyödyt jäävät niin pieniksi, ettei kannata.

----------


## vristo

> Samaan tunneliin pitäisi sijoittaa tietysti Itäväyläkin, jolloin arvokkaasta Kulosaaresta saataisiin vapaata rakennusmaata ehkä jopa niin paljon, että hanke maksaisi itsensä.


Mun mielestäni tällaisesta on ollutkin puhetta joskus myös Itäväylän osalta. Koetan etsiä jotain infon-poikasta.

Täällä on jotain.
Lainaus sieltä: 
"Pääväylien tunneloinnit Itäväylä Kulosaaressa, Turunväylä Munkkivuoressa, Länsiväylän kattaminen Katajaharjussa) vapauttavat maa-alaa rakentamiseen ja pääväylän melu- ja muut viihtyvyyshaitat vähenevät."

Siellä on liitteenä karttakuvakin.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Täällä on jotain.


Kuten Vriston linkistä (vuoden 2002 yleiskaavan valmisteluaineistoa) näette, asia ei ole uusi. Tällainen fiksu kaupunkirakenteen haavojen korjaaminen vaan jää jalkoihin, koska kaupungissamme pidetään tärkeämpänä muita intohimoisia hankkeita.

Ajatelkaa millaista tyhmyyttä unohtaa tämä Kulosaaren "ennallistaminen". Kulosaaresta tulisi rauhallinen ja meluton asuinalue, jonka keskellä olisi metroasema kattaen oikeasti kävelyetäisyydellä 85 % saaren asukkaista. Aivan rantojen omakotitaloja ei tarvitsisikaan kattaa, koska niiden asukkaat tuskin millään konstilla metroon suostuisivat.

Ja tämä onnela sijaitsisi noin vartin päässä keskustasta (kotiovelta maan pinnalle keskustassa). Kulosaaren kalliit asunnot muuttuisivat vielä kalliimmiksi.

Antero

----------


## petteri

Kulosaaren vapautuvan moottoritien päälle voisi rakentaa vaikka pilvenpiirtäjiä.

----------


## late-

> Kuten Vriston linkistä (vuoden 2002 yleiskaavan valmisteluaineistoa) näette, asia ei ole uusi. Tällainen fiksu kaupunkirakenteen haavojen korjaaminen vaan jää jalkoihin, koska kaupungissamme pidetään tärkeämpänä muita intohimoisia hankkeita.


Vaikutusta lie ollut myös sillä, että sekä Kulosaaressä että Lauttasaaressa kattamisia on vastustettu. Kummassakaan paikassa kattamisen kustannukset kattava rakentamismäärä ei paikallisille kelpaa. Kulosaarelaiset teettivät jopa oman varjosuunnitelmansa, jossa huippukalliin kannen päälle taisi olla suunniteltuna muutama pientalo.

----------


## teme

Osaako joku kertoa milloin Kulosaaren siltaan joudutaan seuraavan kerran korjaamaan? Voisi olla silloin tunneli ajankohtainen.

----------


## petteri

> Vaikutusta lie ollut myös sillä, että sekä Kulosaaressä että Lauttasaaressa kattamisia on vastustettu. Kummassakaan paikassa kattamisen kustannukset kattava rakentamismäärä ei paikallisille kelpaa. Kulosaarelaiset teettivät jopa oman varjosuunnitelmansa, jossa huippukalliin kannen päälle taisi olla suunniteltuna muutama pientalo.



Asukasyhditykset siis pitävät enemmän moottoritiestä kuin uusista asunnoista. Tuo on hyvä tietää. Moottoritiet voi hyvin vetää asuinalueiden läpi, kun ne ovat noin rakastettuja.  :Laughing:

----------


## teme

> Asukasyhditykset siis pitävät enemmän moottoritiestä kuin uusista asunnoista. Tuo on hyvä tietää. Moottoritiet voi hyvin vetää asuinalueiden läpi, kun ne ovat noin rakastettuja.


Tämä menee tosiaan kyllä komiikan puolella:



> Huvila-alueen suojeleminen ei toki ole ainoa kaupungin suunnitelma Kulosaaren varalle. Pitkän tähtäimen suunnitelmana on ollut kattaa Kulosaaren halki menevä Itäväylä ja rakentaa sen päälle erittäin tiivis asuinalue. Väylän kattaminen tulisi niin kalliiksi että rakennettavalle alueelle tulisi mahtua tuhansia asukkaita jotta rakennuttaja suostuisi moiseen. Kyseenalaista on kuitenkin miten Kulosaaren kaltainen pieni yhdyskunta kestäisi sellaisen kuormituksen: sekä luonto että pienimittakaavainen miljöö olisi vaarassa tuhoutua.


http://www.kulosaarelaiset.fi/fi/kulosaari/index.html

Pari tuhatta asukasta lisää ja _paikallisluonto_ tuhoutuu?

----------


## petteri

Kaupunginosayhdistykset varmaan pelkäävät, että kerrostalojen rakentaminen johtaa proletariaattisen uudisasukasaineksen pesiytymiseen alueelle. 

Onhan päivänselvää, että kerrostalojen häiriöasukkaat hävittävät alkuperäiskansan perinteisen elämäntyylin ja tuhoavat ympäristön. Ja nostavat lähialueen rikosmäärät Nigerian tasolle.  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

> Kaupunginosayhdistykset varmaan pelkäävät, että kerrostalojen rakentaminen johtaa proletariaattisen uudisasukasaineksen pesiytymiseen alueelle.


Lauttasaaren tapauksessa ainakin on näin, proletariaatin sijaan tosin pelätään keskiluokan invaasiota (keskiluokan pelkääminen kertoo jo paljon siitä, millaiset ihmiset ovat äänessä). Länsimetron yhteydessäkin muistutetaan, kuinka se ei saa aiheuttaa lisärakentamista, ettei saarelle pääse muuttamaan lisää keskiluokkaa. Samalla muistetaan kertoa, kuinka Vattuniemi on jo pilattu liialla asuntorakentamisella ja kuinka se ei ole oikeaa Lauttasaarta, vaan keskiluokan slummia. En oikein tiedä, pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa kotona annetun asennekasvatuksen onnistumiselle, kun koululaiset kirjoittavat Lauttasaari-lehteen kuinka metro kuljettaisi ei-toivottuja ihmisiä saarelle.

----------


## tkp

> En oikein tiedä, pitäisikö itkeä vai nauraa kotona annetun asennekasvatuksen onnistumiselle, kun koululaiset kirjoittavat Lauttasaari-lehteen kuinka metro kuljettaisi ei-toivottuja ihmisiä saarelle.



Eli Lauttasaari pitäisi eristää kokonaan muusta maailmasta, jotta nämä "paremman luokan" kansalaiset voisivat sitten elää pilvilinnassaan ilman uhkakuvia siitä että "keskivertokansalaiset" pääsisivät pilaamaan heidän saarensa?  :Smile:

----------


## vristo

> Eli Lauttasaari pitäisi eristää kokonaan muusta maailmasta, jotta nämä "paremman luokan" kansalaiset voisivat sitten elää pilvilinnassaan ilman uhkakuvia siitä että "keskivertokansalaiset" pääsisivät pilaamaan heidän saarensa?


Lauttasaaressa yritettiinkin radikaaleja toimenpiteitä muusta Helsingistä (tai kenties koko Suomesta) irtaantumisen puolesta tässä menneellä arkiviikolla  :Wink: .

----------


## sebastin

Kulosaaressa asuu alle 4000 henkilöä. On sanomattakin selvää Kulosaaren metroaseman olevan törkeässä vajaakäytössä. Kaikenlisäksi asema on saaren pohjoispuolella mikä on jokseenkin huono sijaintikin. Metroasema onkin ilmeisesti tarkoitus siirtää keskemmälle ja tunneloida yhdessä itäväylän kanssa. Kulosaareen sopisi kaavoittaa vapautuvalle maa-alueella noin 5000-10 000 asukasta. Palvelut ovat vieressä Herttoniemessä ja Sörnäisissä, sekä pian myös Kalasatamassa. Mutta ehdottomasti Kulosaarelaiset saavat totutella siihen että alueelle rakennetaan runsaasti. Jos haluaa asua puumökissä ja vielä siten ettei törmää vieraisiin ihmisiin, on parasta pakkaa laukut ja muuttaa metsään.

----------


## Hape

Vristo, kiitos kuvasta. 
Vaikka hiililaiva ei enää kulje siltojen väliin, niin joskus jokin vestise tapahtuva kuljetus vaartii sillan nostamista. Onneksi erittäin harvoin.
 Edellisenä vuonna sai Lauttasaari-seura sillan nostatettua auki pelkästään Lauttasaari-päivän kunniaksi, muutamaksi minuutiksi, mutta aiheutti jonon.
Pelkästään nostosillan olemassaolon takia on metro Lauttasaareen erittäin hyvä idea. Sillan ollessa auki pääsee edes joukkoliikenne joustavasti kulkemaan aukkopaikan ohitse.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pelkästään nostosillan olemassaolon takia on metro Lauttasaareen erittäin hyvä idea. Sillan ollessa auki pääsee edes joukkoliikenne joustavasti kulkemaan aukkopaikan ohitse.


Meren alla kulkevan metron liikenteeseen ei tietenkään tule muutaman minuutin katkoa nostosillasta. Mutta sellainen tulee jokaisen liityntäliikenteen käyttäjän matkaan joka matkalla. Jos siis viivytyksiä halutaan vähentää, tunnelin rakentaminen metrolle ei ole siihen oikea keino.

Antero

----------


## sebastin

No kyllä se metrotunneli vähentää häiriöitä kaikista eniten. Ja bussithan pääsevät Länsiväylää joka tapauksessa, vaikka Lauttasaari-seura sillan kanssa kenkkuilisikin. 

Kallioon rakennetut metroasemat toimivat myöskin pommisuojina.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No kyllä se metrotunneli vähentää häiriöitä kaikista eniten. Ja bussithan pääsevät Länsiväylää joka tapauksessa, vaikka Lauttasaari-seura sillan kanssa kenkkuilisikin.



Metron häiriöitä kyllä, metroon kävelevälle se vain lisää häiriöitä.

Bussithan ei länsimetron myötä pääse Länsiväylää. Tai pääsee, mutta 10 km/h muiden autojen seassa entisellä bussikaistalla.




> Kallioon rakennetut metroasemat toimivat myöskin pommisuojina.



Ai, jos vaikka Pohjois-Korea suuntaa aseensa Suomeen?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> No kyllä se metrotunneli vähentää häiriöitä kaikista eniten.



Vastaan vielä toistamiseen tähän samaan:

Vaikka kuinka tehtäisiin tunneleita, köysiratoja, sukellusveneitä tai riippuliitimiä, ei se nopeuta matkantekoa asemalle. Ja vielä vähemmän nopeuttaa se, että kadut, joita pitkin metronkin käyttäjät kulkevat, ovat autoilla ja liikennevaloilla saatu vaaralliseksi ja hidaskulkuiseksi.

Kaikista vähiten häiriöitä vähentää siis autotunneli, jos sillä voidaan taata kävelijöille ja maanpäällisille joukkoliikennevälineille esteetön kulku. Toinen vaihtoehto on siirtää kodit, työpaikat, kaupat ja muut sinne metron tasolle. Ja paras vaihtoehto se, että autot viedään kierrätyskeskukseen ja raaka-aineista tehdään ratikoita.

----------

